# Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator



## Synthaholic

I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.

I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.


*Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
*Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*

The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.

Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*

The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.

*Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.

It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*

For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.

The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.

Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*

That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


----------



## Synthaholic

There is so much more WIN at the link.  I'm laughing my ass off!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Couldn't happen to a more appropriate guy.....


----------



## RosieS

Thanks for the GOOD news, Synth!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network, and dictated Republican politics."

Telling given the fact Limbaugh is accomplished at being consistently wrong.


----------



## S.J.

How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


----------



## Disir

How unfortunate.


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?

HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!

Explain that.


----------



## Laughing-gas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling given the fact Limbaugh is accomplished at being consistently wrong.


That little bagatelle evidently never poses a burden to one enriching oneself off idiots.


----------



## Synthaholic

For the retard S.J.:


Limbaugh’s unfolding major-market woes will do little to boost his faltering influence. *Last year he was bounced off a high-profile station in Los Angeles, shipped down the dial, and deposited on a has-been outlet (KEIB) that today has trouble securing a 1.0 rating*, according to Nielsen ratings.


Note that his forced farewell from WIBC in Indianapolis was likely painful. The station hosted the talker for 22 years before announcing in April it was time for him to go. *Especially embarrassing for Limbaugh was the fact that WIBC is sticking with its conservative talk radio lineup, it just no longer wanted Limbaugh to be a part of it.*

*Then, after WIBC announced it was dropping Rush, no stations in the market stepped forward to pick him up*, which meant Limbaugh then had to be bailed out by iHeartMedia.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
Click to expand...

 Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.


----------



## Synthaholic

“There’s no way iHeartMedia would’ve placed Limbaugh on an owned Sports station if the company had any other affiliation options in the market,” noted RadioInsight when the news broke on Tuesday. *“But when everyone one else says no and you need to save face, options become limited.”*

That same desperate scenario is playing out in Boston, where Premier hasn’t been able to find a new home for Limbaugh. This, after WRKO announced it was dropping the show. *One station owner recently told the Boston Globe that Premiere had offered the Limbaugh show four times, and four times the station turned it down.










*


----------



## Synthaholic

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you brought that up:

*Now, rumors are still swirling in Chicago that talk radio powerhouse WLS is poised to drop Limbaugh.* The move was first reported in March and quickly denied by WLS’s owner, Cumulus Media. But Limbaugh’s ratings are clearly down in the Windy Cindy. *According to a March report in the Chicago Tribune, Limbaugh’s WLS show ranks 24th in the market, drawing 121,000 listeners in a metropolitan area of roughly 10 million people.*

*“The Chicago rumors come as no surprise to me,” wrote consultant Parks, “as three different Cumulus executives have told me on different occasions they wish they could get rid of Limbaugh’s show and they can’t sell it.”

*
You should have read the article before opening your mouth.


----------



## Synthaholic

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison
Click to expand...


I guess you missed this in the OP, while you were blowing El Rushbo:


*Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles,Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.*
*
*


----------



## JoeMoma

If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you brought that up:
> 
> *Now, rumors are still swirling in Chicago that talk radio powerhouse WLS is poised to drop Limbaugh.* The move was first reported in March and quickly denied by WLS’s owner, Cumulus Media. But Limbaugh’s ratings are clearly down in the Windy Cindy. *According to a March report in the Chicago Tribune, Limbaugh’s WLS show ranks 24th in the market, drawing 121,000 listeners in a metropolitan area of roughly 10 million people.*
> 
> *“The Chicago rumors come as no surprise to me,” wrote consultant Parks, “as three different Cumulus executives have told me on different occasions they wish they could get rid of Limbaugh’s show and they can’t sell it.”
> 
> *
> You should have read the article before opening your mouth.
Click to expand...

that was last year.


----------



## Synthaholic

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you brought that up:
> 
> *Now, rumors are still swirling in Chicago that talk radio powerhouse WLS is poised to drop Limbaugh.* The move was first reported in March and quickly denied by WLS’s owner, Cumulus Media. But Limbaugh’s ratings are clearly down in the Windy Cindy. *According to a March report in the Chicago Tribune, Limbaugh’s WLS show ranks 24th in the market, drawing 121,000 listeners in a metropolitan area of roughly 10 million people.*
> 
> *“The Chicago rumors come as no surprise to me,” wrote consultant Parks, “as three different Cumulus executives have told me on different occasions they wish they could get rid of Limbaugh’s show and they can’t sell it.”
> 
> *
> You should have read the article before opening your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was last year.
Click to expand...

What was last year?


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeMoma said:


> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.


Almost as long as Stalin!


----------



## Wyatt earp

I meant last March moron, it was a reprint from media matters.WLS didn't drop rush


----------



## Synthaholic

bear513 said:


> I meant last March moron, it was a reprint from media matters.WLS didn't drop rush


March wasn't last year, it was a few months ago.

And you're calling me a moron?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take off the kneepads.


----------



## Wyatt earp

March 15 20015

Sources WLS ready to drop Rush Limbaugh

*Thursday morning update:* A Cumulus Media spokeswoman is denying plans to drop Limbaugh from WLS. “This is not at all accurate,” she said. “Any report to the contrary is false


----------



## Synthaholic

Here's the original story from Media Matters:

More Bad News For Rush Limbaugh Blog Media Matters for America

Oh!  Look at the date!


----------



## Synthaholic

bear513 said:


> March 15 20015
> 
> Sources WLS ready to drop Rush Limbaugh
> 
> *Thursday morning update:* A Cumulus Media spokeswoman is denying plans to drop Limbaugh from WLS. “This is not at all accurate,” she said. “Any report to the contrary is false


And that's from last year?  March 15, 2015 - or as you like to call it March 15 20015 - is last year?

I knew you wingnuts were stupid, but I always - ALWAYS - assumed you knew what year it was.  Apparently not.

And what else is Cumulus going to say?  They're the idiots that gave him the huge contract.  They're not going to publicly trash him.


----------



## ninja007

why do you libs hate free speech?


----------



## edthecynic

Synthaholic said:


> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires. He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.


Except he always lies, so just like his claim that he would quit if he lost 20% of his audience, after he lost over 40% of his audience, BY HIS OWN NUMBERS, he simply claimed his ever shrinking audience was larger than ever and growing by leaps and bounds and stayed on the air. So too he will do when he gets less money, he will just lie and say he is getting more.

November 10, 2010
RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away.*

*May 26, 2011*
RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.

March 28, 2012
RUSH:  *We haven't lost any audience in this program.  The audience is larger than it's ever been... * But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people here* who have stopped patronizing these people, stopped patronizing them. It's major in many instances, the harm that has been inflicted.

May 26, 2015
BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds Rush Limbaugh program*


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> For the retard S.J.:
> 
> 
> Limbaugh’s unfolding major-market woes will do little to boost his faltering influence. *Last year he was bounced off a high-profile station in Los Angeles, shipped down the dial, and deposited on a has-been outlet (KEIB) that today has trouble securing a 1.0 rating*, according to Nielsen ratings.
> 
> 
> Note that his forced farewell from WIBC in Indianapolis was likely painful. The station hosted the talker for 22 years before announcing in April it was time for him to go. *Especially embarrassing for Limbaugh was the fact that WIBC is sticking with its conservative talk radio lineup, it just no longer wanted Limbaugh to be a part of it.*
> 
> *Then, after WIBC announced it was dropping Rush, no stations in the market stepped forward to pick him up*, which meant Limbaugh then had to be bailed out by iHeartMedia.


Are you trying to convince me or yourself, needledick?  Everytime somebody boycotts him or some station nobody's ever heard of drops his show you liberal sheep start jumping up and down proclaiming he's finished.  You can only dream of the kind of success Rush has enjoyed for what, 25 years now, and for 25 years little pissants lke you have been saying "Oh, he's finished now".  You really need to get a life, loser.


----------



## LoneLaugher

It's OK to be a fan of an entertainer. It's weird to be a fan of someone who calls you a "ditto head". Rush doesn't tell ditto heads what to think. He just says what they are thinking. 

I think it would be fun if The Fat Druggie were to write an honest autobiography someday. I'd love to witness the nutter meltdown.


----------



## S.J.

LoneLaugher said:


> It's OK to be a fan of an entertainer. It's weird to be a fan of someone who calls you a "ditto head". Rush doesn't tell ditto heads what to think. He just says what they are thinking.
> 
> I think it would be fun if The Fat Druggie were to write an honest autobiography someday. I'd love to witness the nutter meltdown.


Why don't YOU write an autobiography?  It would be the shortest story ever told.


----------



## chikenwing

How many freaking years has the guy been on the air?
The lefts obsession with him and Palin is sooooo funny,they are so child like.


----------



## cnm

Perhaps he'll be able to go back to his first love, combat reporting.


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## mudwhistle

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


All I can say is "Air America".....


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Even the Right-wing Talkers' phony numbers show him losing audience.






RUSH: This is the award-winning, thrill-packed, ever-exciting, *increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program on the EIB Network.


----------



## Vermonter

I like how the article says he's "divorced from long time affiliates in New York...".  He just decided to move over to WOR in Noo Yawk from WABC, that's all. And now WOR is the number one AM station in the city.
Every time there's a stumble, the left wingnuts come out of the woodwork saying his show is over. When he made the comment about Sandra Fluke he lost a couple of national sponsors, and the wingnuts said he was finished. Other advertisers simply took their place. There was no dead air because of lack of sponsors.
I look at the ratings posts, and I do not see ANY liberal talk show even biting at his ratings ankles.
Sure, there will come a day when he is no longer number one nationally. But who will take his place? Either Hannity or Levin, not any liberal wingnut talker, that's for sure. The message will still go out, just with a different messenger.


----------



## martybegan

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


----------



## Moonglow

Let's face it, Rush, is no Paul Harvey....


----------



## martybegan

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Right-wing Talkers' phony numbers show him losing audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH: This is the award-winning, thrill-packed, ever-exciting, *increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program on the EIB Network.
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
Click to expand...


Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.

Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.
Click to expand...


Shhh, leave them alone, they need their Two Minute Hate against Rush to feel validated.


----------



## PredFan

martybegan said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhh, leave them alone, they need their Two Minute Hate against Rush to feel validated.
Click to expand...


Well, since when has logic or reason ever stopped them?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Coming soon to Fox News...


----------



## The Professor

And the list of liberal talk show hosts that were more successful than Rush include …......... ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If Rush is being dropped it's only because of his support for dimwits like Jeb Bush,
real conservative see right through Jebs bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger

Rush Limbaugh is like a cancer

Just when you thought you had it beat, it comes back

Reports of Rush's demise have been going on for 20 years


----------



## mudwhistle

Moonglow said:


> Let's face it, Rush, is no Paul Harvey....


Nor is anyone else........


----------



## blastoff

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.
Click to expand...


The ones who only wish aren't so bad.  It's the JoeyB types that just make up pure bullshit in order to enhance their fondest desires regarding the state of Rush's radio career.  Their fellow lefty dimwits buy it though, right from their seats in the choir.


----------



## Camp

Rush has become like classic rock. People will always be around who like to listen to it, but as time goes by there becomes fewer and fewer fans and the play list gets reduced to the same old 20 or 30 songs.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.



If at this time next year Rush is still on the air, will you leave USMB and never return?


----------



## prison/con.net

Rush IS fos on many subjects, he IS a lardass, and he WAS caught doping. Gordon Liddy was better and neither one amounted to a pimple on the butt of Neil Borsch.


----------



## JimH52

Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson

Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?


----------



## Rozman

Rush will go for another 10 years or more and when he calls it quits the Libs will say .....
See we told you cons 10 years ago Rush was toast.... heh heh heh


----------



## 007

A year from now when Rush is still as big as ever, this thread will just be another forgotten circle jerk by the board progtards.


----------



## S.J.

JimH52 said:


> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?





JimH52 said:


> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?


Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million.  He must be a real idiot.  BTW, what's your net worth?


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.


Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says??? 

November 07, 2012
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
Click to expand...

Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?


----------



## Papageorgio

This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show. 

No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh. 

If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio. 
Like him or not.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
Click to expand...

I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
Click to expand...

Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.

Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth


----------



## JimH52

S.J. said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million.  He must be a real idiot.  BTW, what's your net worth?
Click to expand...


Which speaks volumes about the drooling, low information, idiots like you that have made him wealthy.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
Click to expand...

It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.


----------



## Leweman

I never understood the logic of liberals hating on Rush Limbaugh while supporting and actually electing hate mongering morons like Obama and Hillary Clinton


----------



## whitehall

A little late aincha? That was two months ago. Before y'all break out the bubbly  I guess Rush is down to 599 affiliates. Can anyone even name a single liberal talk radio show that has an audience outside a single city?


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
Click to expand...


And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
Click to expand...

The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
Click to expand...


For you to criticize for something that can't be substantiated either way is laughable. What law prevents anyone to think you are jealous of the fortune a man has made over his life and something you could never accomplish. You sound like a poor jealous libtard and hate the fact that Limbaugh changed radio, and is admired by radio talk show hosts, left, right, sports and other radio shows. He has made $100's of millions, something you have know idea how to do, nor do you have the clout to do. No wonder you are a bitter cynic.


----------



## JimH52

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you to criticize for something that can't be substantiated either way is laughable. What law prevents anyone to think you are jealous of the fortune a man has made over his life and something you could never accomplish. You sound like a poor jealous libtard and hate the fact that Limbaugh changed radio, and is admired by radio talk show hosts, left, right, sports and other radio shows. He has made $100's of millions, something you have know idea how to do, nor do you have the clout to do. No wonder you are a bitter cynic.
Click to expand...


Many people have become very wealthy by promoting lies and offending others.  Rush is not the first and he won't be the last.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million. He must be a real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
Click to expand...

Where's your link, libtard?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Limbaugh changed radio, and is admired...


Your MessiahRushie is a pathological liar, which speaks volumes about anyone who would "admire" him.


----------



## Votto

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


 
Apparently, someone who has become filthy rich for over 30 years being a successful talk show host and kicking off the beginning of conservative talk radio the left calls a failure.

Meanwhile, Libya and Solyndra are a success.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, the pathological liar is worth $400 million as sure as he has an audience of 50 million. How stupid do you have to be to believe anything Porky says???*
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, *I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
Click to expand...

He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
Click to expand...

Still waiting for your link.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
Click to expand...

He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.

Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety

SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
PRICE: $13,950,000
SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms

YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.


----------



## percysunshine

chikenwing said:


> How many freaking years has the guy been on the air?
> The lefts obsession with him and Palin is sooooo funny,they are so child like.



Wasn't it like 1987 or something? Johnny Carson lasted about  that long. Dick Clark lasted longer...

.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
Click to expand...

That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
Click to expand...

Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you to criticize for something that can't be substantiated either way is laughable. What law prevents anyone to think you are jealous of the fortune a man has made over his life and something you could never accomplish. You sound like a poor jealous libtard and hate the fact that Limbaugh changed radio, and is admired by radio talk show hosts, left, right, sports and other radio shows. He has made $100's of millions, something you have know idea how to do, nor do you have the clout to do. No wonder you are a bitter cynic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people have become very wealthy by promoting lies and offending others.  Rush is not the first and he won't be the last.
Click to expand...


More opinion, no facts.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh changed radio, and is admired...
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie is a pathological liar, which speaks volumes about anyone who would "admire" him.
Click to expand...

 lol! You try to minimize me by calling him my Messiah, more silly opinion with no facts. I haven't listened to him in over a decade. Your jealousy and pettiness shine through. The guy has many admirers in the radio industry. Not because of politics, it is what he has accomplished. Your hate, anger and bigotry is amusing.


----------



## Papageorgio

percysunshine said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many freaking years has the guy been on the air?
> The lefts obsession with him and Palin is sooooo funny,they are so child like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it like 1987 or something? Johnny Carson lasted about  that long. Dick Clark lasted longer...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Two others that were innovators in their fields.


----------



## Iceweasel

It just pisses you liberals off to no end that you made him filthy stinking rich. When he started there really was no competition, now there are many. And cheaper. Y'all don't figure stuff out too well.


----------



## Synthaholic

Vermonter said:


> He just decided to move over to WOR in Noo Yawk from WABC, that's all. And now WOR is the number one AM station in the city.


Not according to this:

US Popular Radio Stations

Or this:

Top 10 Talk Radio Stations in the U.S. Cision

And NPR's Morning Edition gets about as many listeners as El Rushbo.

List of most-listened-to radio programs - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaryL

The only thing going to bring down this braying buffalo is a aneurism. We are pretending to be touchy feely well meaning folks, but it's all pretense. Death, that's what liberals want. They won't say it, they are just as nasty and mean spirited as conservatives. And they know it. And then they talk about Gandhi and MLK and human rights. Bazinga!.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> 
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
Click to expand...

I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.


----------



## whitehall

The fake celebration by the progs about a single radio affiliate cancelling Rush Limbaugh is more convincing evidence of the left's war on information. At one time the left owned the media from the 30's up to the mid 80's including radio and T.V. Walter Cronkite was "voted" the most trusted man even though he was a left wing radical. The left longs for the good old days when Cronkite was king but those days are long gone. Radical lefties couldn't even get away with forged documents in a presidential election a couple of years ago. Most conservatives couldn't care less about the winners and losers in the liberal radio talk show world but the progs care plenty. You can tell by the abject hatred spouted by the left that they acknowledge that they are way too ignorant to argue a political point unless Huffington spells it out in a blog and they resent having to argue with conservatives who might listen to Rush.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying he's NOT worth $400 million?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
Click to expand...

Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?

Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more

Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest

Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh 

Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth

Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth


----------



## IlarMeilyr

In reality, Rush will be just fine.  Simpleholic's wishful thinking is typically pathetic, but ultimately just dumb.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have no idea of his net worth, and since every number related to your MessiahRushie has been grossly inflated, there is no reason to doubt that the $400 million is equally inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
Click to expand...

Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
Click to expand...

Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
Click to expand...

I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.

November 10, 2010

RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know he is not worth $400 million? Do you have proof or is this BS and speculation?
> 
> 
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
Click to expand...

If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The $400 million is speculation. What law prevents me from speculating that the speculation is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.
Click to expand...

Your sources say $70 million, but by the numbers they supply, which are just guesses, it can't be $70 million which discredits your sources. So I am actually bitching about the lack of credibility of your sources.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of speculating, why don't you do some research?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh - biography net worth quotes wiki assets cars homes and more
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth - TheRichest
> 
> Rush Limbaugh net worth How rich is Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Married Wife Divorce Salary and Net Worth
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sources say $70 million, but by the numbers they supply, which are just guesses, it can't be $70 million which discredits your sources. So I am actually bitching about the lack of credibility of your sources.
Click to expand...

Read posts #53, 54, 55, and 57.  You claimed he wasn't worth $400 million.  I gave you 5 sources that says he IS.  You gave me nothing.  Stop back peddling and admit you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all just gossip based on estimates based on rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sources say $70 million, but by the numbers they supply, which are just guesses, it can't be $70 million which discredits your sources. So I am actually bitching about the lack of credibility of your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read posts #53, 54, 55, and 57.  You claimed he wasn't worth $400 million.  *I gave you 5 sources* that says he IS.  You gave me nothing.  Stop back peddling and admit you don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

As everyone knows, the Right lie in packs. All those sources were based on the SAME gossip and rumors without anything to back them up.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sources say $70 million, but by the numbers they supply, which are just guesses, it can't be $70 million which discredits your sources. So I am actually bitching about the lack of credibility of your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read posts #53, 54, 55, and 57.  You claimed he wasn't worth $400 million.  *I gave you 5 sources* that says he IS.  You gave me nothing.  Stop back peddling and admit you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As everyone knows, the Right lie in packs. All those sources were based on the SAME gossip and rumors without anything to back them up.
Click to expand...


The party that elected liars like Obama, Both Clintons, Reid, Warren, Wasserman-Schultz and you think the GOP lie in packs? 

Your are very funny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hey, its only Rush Limbaugh. In a country of more than 300 million people, he has only about 10-15 listeners. 

He's a drunken lush, drug smuggler and he's found his niche - stupid RWs like being stupid. Just as with the FoxFools, no matter how often they find out lushbo is lying to them, they'll go back for more lying. 

Normal people just need to accept that a certain segment of our population are idiots and faux and lushbo are here to stay.


----------



## sealybobo

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


even if you viewership is down it's still worth having a guy like Rush Limbaugh who rallied the troops brainwashes them.


----------



## sealybobo

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hey, its only Rush Limbaugh. In a country of more than 300 million people, he has only about 10-15 listeners.
> 
> He's a drunken lush, drug smuggler and he's found his niche - stupid RWs like being stupid. Just as with the FoxFools, no matter how often they find out lushbo is lying to them, they'll go back for more lying.
> 
> Normal people just need to accept that a certain segment of our population are idiots and faux and lushbo are here to stay.


who's dumber them or the people who are not like them that do not vote because they don't think it matters? at least things that goes well there is a smart enough to know it matters


----------



## sealybobo

Republicans act like midterms are a mandate for their agenda when the reality is most people don't show up to vote in midterms the American people are pathetic I wish I was Australian.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got something to counter it with, other than sticking your fingers in your ears and saying "I can't hear you!"?  I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I already pointed out that his "estimated" $400 million 8 year contract comes to $50 million per year, not $70 million per year as your sources claim. He never verified the money of his contract, only that it was 8 years and a cut. Furthermore his previous contract was rumored to be $31.25 million/year in your own source and on the air when announcing his new contract, which I already posted from his own transcript, he said his new 8 year contract rumored to be $400 million was a CUT, that means less than the $31.25 million/year rumor, which is understandable as he lost 25% of his audience during the term of the previous contract.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> 
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone.  *If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a point, make it.  So far, all you can do is bitch about whether Rush makes $50 million a year or $70 million.  One thing is for sure, it's a hell of a lot more than you could ever hope to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sources say $70 million, but by the numbers they supply, which are just guesses, it can't be $70 million which discredits your sources. So I am actually bitching about the lack of credibility of your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read posts #53, 54, 55, and 57.  You claimed he wasn't worth $400 million.  *I gave you 5 sources* that says he IS.  You gave me nothing.  Stop back peddling and admit you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As everyone knows, the Right lie in packs. All those sources were based on the SAME gossip and rumors without anything to back them up.
Click to expand...

I guess when you don't have any credible links of your own to post that show otherwise, all you can do is attack mine and jump up and down and scream "LIAR, LIAR, LIAR".  Talk about denial, you are the poster boy for it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Limbaugh will be "cooked" only when liberals stop "monitoring" his program and enriching the listening audience numbers.

But they can't.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Limbaugh will be "cooked" only when liberals stop "monitoring" his program and enriching the listening audience numbers.
> 
> But they can't.


Well, your MessiahRushie claims the number of Libs who get through his call screener is equal to the number of Libs in his audience, and it is very rare that a Lib gets through. And Porky claims Libs are moved to the top of the call list!


----------



## Synthaholic

Vermonter said:


> I look at the ratings posts, and I do not see ANY liberal talk show even biting at his ratings ankles.
> Sure, there will come a day when he is no longer number one nationally. But who will take his place? Either Hannity or Levin, not any liberal wingnut talker, that's for sure. The message will still go out, just with a different messenger.


That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate.  Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up.


It mentions the big dog stations that have dropped him, and it mentions the Cumulus -owned stations that he landed on, so they can save face.

It helps to read the OP before spouting off.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.


All the unhirable, undesirable conservatives need something to do all day while they're living off the gummint teat.


----------



## Synthaholic

The Professor said:


> And the list of liberal talk show hosts that were more successful than Rush include …......... ?


None.  Liberals don't live on hate and grievances over how the hard cruel world won't take care of them.  We're too busy working, raising a family, and looking forward to the future, not living in the past and railing against the world.

Political talk radio is all about ginning up anger and resentment.  That's a conservative menu.


----------



## Synthaholic

007 said:


> A year from now when Rush is still as big as ever, this thread will just be another forgotten circle jerk by the board progtards.


He's not "as big as ever" now!

Who are his national sponsors?  Gold scammers and identity theft scammers.  Who else?


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Stepped Into It This Time Sue Wilson
> 
> Rush has never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, has he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the dumbshit is only worth $400 million.  He must be a real idiot.  BTW, what's your net worth?
Click to expand...

Justin Beiber is worth over $300 million in about 1/4 of the time in the public eye.

So what does that mean?


----------



## PredFan

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> 
> 
> All the unhirable, undesirable conservatives need something to do all day while they're living off the gummint teat.
Click to expand...


Yeah but the point, dim wit, is that the more there are, the smaller his cut.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Vermonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look at the ratings posts, and I do not see ANY liberal talk show even biting at his ratings ankles.
> Sure, there will come a day when he is no longer number one nationally. But who will take his place? Either Hannity or Levin, not any liberal wingnut talker, that's for sure. The message will still go out, just with a different messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate.  Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm.
Click to expand...

Then why do you care if he is on or not, you aren't listening.


----------



## Synthaholic

Leweman said:


> I never understood the logic


Yes, we're all very aware.


----------



## Synthaholic

Votto said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, someone who has become filthy rich for over 30 years being a successful talk show host and kicking off the beginning of conservative talk radio the left calls a failure.
> 
> Meanwhile, Libya and Solyndra are a success.
Click to expand...

He's not a talk show host.  Talk show hosts have guests.  He's just an idiot whisperer.


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe envious lefties like you are just in denial about Rush's success.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> It says he owns a condo in NYC and earns 70 million per year, both are known to be out of date and wrong, but you will believe any bullshit fed to you, that is why you are a DittroTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link, libtard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
Click to expand...

His taxes wouldn't have come close to the $2.5 million less that he took.  That's if he even got the $11.5.


----------



## Synthaholic

percysunshine said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many freaking years has the guy been on the air?
> The lefts obsession with him and Palin is sooooo funny,they are so child like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it like 1987 or something? Johnny Carson lasted about  that long. Dick Clark lasted longer...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

1991.


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sold his NYC condo several years ago, and even he admitted that the 50 million/year estimate when he landed his 8 year 400 million contract was wrong. BTW, 400 divided by 8 is 50 not 70. The thing is, nobody knows what his last contract was and Porky said all the published estimates were wrong. He also said he took a cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
Click to expand...

You haven't proven his net worth.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> In reality, Rush will be just fine.  Simpleholic's wishful thinking is typically pathetic, but ultimately just dumb.


I didn't say he wouldn't be fine.  Try reading the OP again, doofus.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> 
> 
> All the unhirable, undesirable conservatives need something to do all day while they're living off the gummint teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but the point, dim wit, is that the more there are, the smaller his cut.
Click to expand...

You mean the more competition?  Who competes against him from noon to 3?


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your link.
> 
> 
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
Click to expand...

He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.


----------



## Papageorgio

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
Click to expand...


Why in the hell would someone like Limbaugh need to prove his wealth to a broke bunch of whiney ass liberals? 

Hell, these assholes on this board hate and that is all they know. If Limbaugh proved his wealth to them, they would find something else to bitch and moan about. 

These jealous bitches are getting tiring.


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sold his condo 5 years ago for an "estimated" $11.5 million after asking for $13.95 million. So your link is at least 5 years out of date and not very well researched.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Makes Good On Promise To Sell His New York City Apartment Variety
> 
> SELLER: Rush Limbaugh
> LOCATION: Fifth Avenue, New York, NY
> PRICE: $13,950,000
> SIZE: 4,661 square feet, 4 bedrooms, 5.5 bathrooms
> 
> YOUR MAMAS NOTES: Last spring, right wing radio talk show blowhard Rush Limbaugh made a big stink about selling his New York City apartment due to what he called, “stupid, punitive, and massive tax increases” put into place by outgoing and unpopular New York governor David Patterson. There were few New Yorkers–and certainly none Your Mama knows–who publicly mourned the potential loss of the proudly vitriolic shit stirrer. Mister Limbaugh, who spends most of his time in posh Palm Beach, FL, is finally making good on his–as it turns out–not so idle threat to dump his New York City digs. The button pushing pasha of conservative commentators recently listed his full floor Fifth Avenue condominium with an asking price of $13,950,000.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
Click to expand...

Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it?  Where's the link that proves me wrong about his net worth?  All you gave me is a link to how much he got for his condo.  Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.
Click to expand...

Please point out the post where I said you did.  Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## edthecynic

Synthaholic said:


> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.


Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.

April 14, 2011
RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
Click to expand...


Have resort to name call because you have nothing but jealousy and hatred.


----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Republicans act like midterms are a mandate for their agenda when the reality is most people don't show up to vote in midterms the American people are pathetic I wish I was Australian.


The historic nature of the event apparently escaped you. Libs lie and deflect. It's all they have. No one but libtards said anything about any mandates. BUT you see no significance in controlling congress? WTF?


----------



## Iceweasel

edthecynic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
Click to expand...

You stupid clit.


Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.

RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio, theoretically.

On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.


----------



## Papageorgio

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
Click to expand...


The left lie and twists the truth, that is all the lying left have.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have resort to name call because you have nothing but jealousy and hatred.
Click to expand...

Wow, look at all the people your MessiahRushie is hatefully jealous of!

RUSH:   In other words, showing up before a bunch of mind-numbed, know-nothing, bloated bigots acting as members of Congress



 long-haired, maggot-infested, dope-smoking FM types



Algore

    Former Vice President Al Gore. 



Breck Girl

    John Edwards.



Dingy Harry

    Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)



Dung Heap Harkin

    Senator Tom Harkin (D-IA)



Environmentalist wacko



Feminazi



Frenchurian Candidate, the

    2004 Democratic presidential candidate Senator John Kerry (D-MA)



NAGs (National Association of Gals)

    National Organization for Women (NOW)



Nikita Dean

    Former Vermont Governor Howard Dean.



Nostrilitis, Nostrildamus

    Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)



Senator Dick Turban

    Senator Richard Durbin, (D-IL).



Senator Helmet Head

    Senator Byron Dorgan (D-ND)



Bite Me

  Joe Biden

Debbie Wasserman Schultz

    Debbie Blabbermouth Schlutz


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have resort to name call because you have nothing but jealousy and hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, look at all the people your MessiahRushie is hatefully jealous of!
> 
> RUSH:   In other words, showing up before a bunch of mind-numbed, know-nothing, bloated bigots acting as members of Congress
> 
> 
> 
> long-haired, maggot-infested, dope-smoking FM types
> 
> 
> 
> Algore
> 
> Former Vice President Al Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Breck Girl
> 
> John Edwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Dingy Harry
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)
> 
> 
> 
> Dung Heap Harkin
> 
> Senator Tom Harkin (D-IA)
> 
> 
> 
> Environmentalist wacko
> 
> 
> 
> Feminazi
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchurian Candidate, the
> 
> 2004 Democratic presidential candidate Senator John Kerry (D-MA)
> 
> 
> 
> NAGs (National Association of Gals)
> 
> National Organization for Women (NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> Nikita Dean
> 
> Former Vermont Governor Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> Nostrilitis, Nostrildamus
> 
> Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Dick Turban
> 
> Senator Richard Durbin, (D-IL).
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Helmet Head
> 
> Senator Byron Dorgan (D-ND)
> 
> 
> 
> Bite Me
> 
> Joe Biden
> 
> Debbie Wasserman Schultz
> 
> Debbie Blabbermouth Schlutz
Click to expand...

Again, I don't listen to the man, you must but I don't.


----------



## edthecynic

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. *What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio*, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that *the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs*, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
Click to expand...

The pathological liar simply declares his show hours "prime time" even though the real prime time in radio is 6 to 9 AM, and noon to 3 PM is shit time. He is only noon to 3 PM on the East Coast, his hours become more shitty as you go West.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have resort to name call because you have nothing but jealousy and hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, look at all the people your MessiahRushie is hatefully jealous of!
> 
> RUSH:   In other words, showing up before a bunch of mind-numbed, know-nothing, bloated bigots acting as members of Congress
> 
> 
> 
> long-haired, maggot-infested, dope-smoking FM types
> 
> 
> 
> Algore
> 
> Former Vice President Al Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Breck Girl
> 
> John Edwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Dingy Harry
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)
> 
> 
> 
> Dung Heap Harkin
> 
> Senator Tom Harkin (D-IA)
> 
> 
> 
> Environmentalist wacko
> 
> 
> 
> Feminazi
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchurian Candidate, the
> 
> 2004 Democratic presidential candidate Senator John Kerry (D-MA)
> 
> 
> 
> NAGs (National Association of Gals)
> 
> National Organization for Women (NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> Nikita Dean
> 
> Former Vermont Governor Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> Nostrilitis, Nostrildamus
> 
> Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Dick Turban
> 
> Senator Richard Durbin, (D-IL).
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Helmet Head
> 
> Senator Byron Dorgan (D-ND)
> 
> 
> 
> Bite Me
> 
> Joe Biden
> 
> Debbie Wasserman Schultz
> 
> Debbie Blabbermouth Schlutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I don't listen to the man, you must but I don't.
Click to expand...

Funny how so many DittoTards suddenly never listen to their MessiahRushie when they have to EAT his words!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have resort to name call because you have nothing but jealousy and hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, look at all the people your MessiahRushie is hatefully jealous of!
> 
> RUSH:   In other words, showing up before a bunch of mind-numbed, know-nothing, bloated bigots acting as members of Congress
> 
> 
> 
> long-haired, maggot-infested, dope-smoking FM types
> 
> 
> 
> Algore
> 
> Former Vice President Al Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Breck Girl
> 
> John Edwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Dingy Harry
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)
> 
> 
> 
> Dung Heap Harkin
> 
> Senator Tom Harkin (D-IA)
> 
> 
> 
> Environmentalist wacko
> 
> 
> 
> Feminazi
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchurian Candidate, the
> 
> 2004 Democratic presidential candidate Senator John Kerry (D-MA)
> 
> 
> 
> NAGs (National Association of Gals)
> 
> National Organization for Women (NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> Nikita Dean
> 
> Former Vermont Governor Howard Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> Nostrilitis, Nostrildamus
> 
> Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Dick Turban
> 
> Senator Richard Durbin, (D-IL).
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Helmet Head
> 
> Senator Byron Dorgan (D-ND)
> 
> 
> 
> Bite Me
> 
> Joe Biden
> 
> Debbie Wasserman Schultz
> 
> Debbie Blabbermouth Schlutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I don't listen to the man, you must but I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how so many DittoTards suddenly never listen to their MessiahRushie when they have to EAT his words!!!
Click to expand...


If you listen to him, you are dumbshit liberal, if you don't listen to him, you don't what the fuck he says. Which is it?  A DUMBSHIT or you have no fucking clue?


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Well, your MessiahRushie claims the number of Libs who get through his call screener is equal to the number of Libs in his audience, and it is very rare that a Lib gets through. And Porky claims Libs are moved to the top of the call list!



And you know this because you spend so much of your copious free time "monitoring" his radio program.

Got it.

You, however, need to get a life.


----------



## S.J.

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your MessiahRushie claims the number of Libs who get through his call screener is equal to the number of Libs in his audience, and it is very rare that a Lib gets through. And Porky claims Libs are moved to the top of the call list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And you know this because you spend so much of your copious free time "monitoring" his radio program.*
> 
> Got it.
> 
> You, however, need to get a life.
Click to expand...

I think ed is a closet Rush fan.


----------



## Andylusion

I've heard this "Rush is doomed" song and dance since the early 1990s.  When Bill Clinton won the election in 1992, they said rush was doomed.    All this really shows, is just how much the left hates people.   You people have been gleefully screaming about the impending doom of Rush for now 30 years?   Get a life?

Good grief.... I'm glad my existence isn't wrapped up in whether some radio talk show host goes off the air.  How much more pathetic can you people get?

Rush was doomed the moment he was born.   Get a grip.   Everyone grows old.  Everyone dies.   Rush will go the way all of us on here will go.   We will all die.    You are going to die.  I'm going to die.  Rush is going to wither away like all people do.  You act like him taking a bow and moving on is going to change anything.

Sorry, it's not.    Rush spawned the entire Right-wing media, and a host of popular conservative talk shows.  Even now, he's still the number one most listened to talk show.   There is no alternative to Rush just yet.

And the OP was even more funny.   How greed and envy on display: "He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less."    That says more about the poster, than it does Rush.     Do you nimrods not know that Rush's net worth is almost half a billion dollars?   He could BUY AN ISLAND... and sit on the beach being served by bikini clad martini girls... FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE...  and still have hundreds and hundreds of millions of dollars left over.

Yeah....  I bet this is weighing heavily on him.... what to blow my hundreds of millions on... such hard choices.   I better get a new job quick....
*
Friendly bit of advice?   Grow up little bit.  Spend more time worrying about making your life better, and less time hoping some other person's life is worse.   *

I have always wished the best for EVERYONE.   If you guys that absolutely hate Rush, told me you won the lottery and were millionaires now, it would never occur to me to be envious.  I would think that's GREAT!  I want EVERYONE to win.   Why would I be angry that you succeeded?    Why would I want you to fail?   I've never understood the left-wing mentality.


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link said he OWNED a condo in NYC, so your link is worthless, as my link proved.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post where I said you did.  Don't hurt yourself.
Click to expand...

You're the one ranting about how much he's worth, not me.  It apparently means something to you.

He's a very rich person, money acquired from 25 years of being an Idiot Whisperer to the legions of wingnuts who have nothing to do from noon to 3 pm every day, when Liberals and Americans are working for a living.


----------



## Synthaholic

Iceweasel said:


> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern.


YES!  On the stations that he's on - that's Right-Wing stations.  It's primetime for wingnuts who have nothing to do, because they have no jobs.


----------



## Synthaholic

Andylusion said:


> When Bill Clinton won the election in 1992, they said rush was doomed.


Only took your second sentence to know you're a liar.

He was not a big star, and nobody gave a shit about him in 1992.  He only started to get attention the year before because he was slamming Bush for his no new taxes flip-flop.

He got what he wanted: a Democrat President.  Someone to get the rubes all worked up over.


----------



## Andylusion

Synthaholic said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Bill Clinton won the election in 1992, they said rush was doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only took your second sentence to know you're a liar.
> 
> He was not a big star, and nobody gave a shit about him in 1992.  He only started to get attention the year before because he was slamming Bush for his no new taxes flip-flop.
> 
> He got what he wanted: a Democrat President.  Someone to get the rubes all worked up over.
Click to expand...


You have the right to be wrong.  I can remember people telling me Rush was doomed because Bill Clinton won the election.

SO, you can just believe I'm a lair, if that makes you feel better about yourself.  Everyone has the right to be wrong, and you may continue to be.


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess deflection is all you have.  You challenged me on his net worth and failed to provide anything that proves me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post where I said you did.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one ranting about how much he's worth, not me.  It apparently means something to you.
> 
> He's a very rich person, money acquired from 25 years of being an Idiot Whisperer to the legions of wingnuts who have nothing to do from noon to 3 pm every day, when Liberals and Americans are working for a living.
Click to expand...

I get it.  "He's a rich person BUT".....  You can't just admit he's more successful and more talented than you, can you?  Isn't "envy" one of the 7 deadly sins?


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your MessiahRushie claims the number of Libs who get through his call screener is equal to the number of Libs in his audience, and it is very rare that a Lib gets through. And Porky claims Libs are moved to the top of the call list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And you know this because you spend so much of your copious free time "monitoring" his radio program.*
> 
> Got it.
> 
> You, however, need to get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ed is a closet Rush fan.
Click to expand...

Typical brainwashed DittoTard programmed reply! If you don't listen to the pathological liar you can't criticize him, but if you do listen and then criticize him you are a fan.


----------



## kiwiman127

Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
*Talk Radio as Entertainment*
Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today


----------



## Toro

Ya gotta admit, he had a good run.


----------



## PredFan

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> 
> 
> All the unhirable, undesirable conservatives need something to do all day while they're living off the gummint teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but the point, dim wit, is that the more there are, the smaller his cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the more competition?  Who competes against him from noon to 3?
Click to expand...


Are you really this stupid or are you just trying to be an ass?


----------



## Iceweasel

edthecynic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. *What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio*, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that *the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs*, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pathological liar simply declares his show hours "prime time" even though the real prime time in radio is 6 to 9 AM, and noon to 3 PM is shit time. He is only noon to 3 PM on the East Coast, his hours become more shitty as you go West.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the number one radio talk show host in country for 25 years knows more about it than some guy on the net.


----------



## Iceweasel

kiwiman127 said:


> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today


Yeah man. Listening to music is so much more enlightening. Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Synthaholic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, Rush will be just fine.  Simpleholic's wishful thinking is typically pathetic, but ultimately just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he wouldn't be fine.  Try reading the OP again, doofus.
Click to expand...



Shitforbrains dickwad motherfucker.  How are ya?  What you said, _as we can all see by reading your editorial-ist thread headline_, is that "Rush is cooked."  Cooked, but he'll be "fine?"  Damn, lad, your complete lack of credibility is on FULL display.

What you did was have an e-orgasm over the fact that some fuckin' affiliate was no longer going to carry Rush's show.

We all know what you said and, despite your sudden desire to back peddle, we also all know what you were suggesting (since we can read your headline, for example).

Now get back to diddling your clit.


----------



## edthecynic

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. *What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio*, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that *the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs*, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pathological liar simply declares his show hours "prime time" even though the real prime time in radio is 6 to 9 AM, and noon to 3 PM is shit time. He is only noon to 3 PM on the East Coast, his hours become more shitty as you go West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the number one radio talk show host in country for 25 years knows more about it than some guy on the net.
Click to expand...

You guess wrong, the entire industry knows better than your pathologically lying MessiahRushie.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. *What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio*, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that *the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs*, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pathological liar simply declares his show hours "prime time" even though the real prime time in radio is 6 to 9 AM, and noon to 3 PM is shit time. He is only noon to 3 PM on the East Coast, his hours become more shitty as you go West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the number one radio talk show host in country for 25 years knows more about it than some guy on the net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guess wrong, the entire industry knows better than your pathologically lying MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...


More butt hurt by a jealous petty nobody.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Liberals don't sit around listening to the radio all day, being told what to think, who to vote for, and who to hate. *Liberals are out working for a living between noon and 3pm*.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Porky admits his audience do not have jobs.
> 
> April 14, 2011
> RUSH: * the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs,* and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stupid clit.
> 
> 
> Obama Debt Speech Despicable Attempt to Shore Up Sagging Base - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> CALLER: You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue. And I think you're absolutely right about that. Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs, I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.
> 
> RUSH: No, that's not what I meant. I didn't mean it in terms of available audience. If that were true, we know that the available audience between noon and three eastern, for example, is one of the factors -- if I may go a little inside baseball -- that shocked the early critics of this program. Radio is like any other business. Television has its primetime, and radio has its primetime. Snerdley, let's see how much you know. *What is radio's primetime? Morning drive, six to nine a.m., that's primetime in radio*, theoretically.
> 
> On the stations I'm on, primetime is noon to three eastern. Afternoon drive is number two. Afternoon drive's the second primetime. In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central). That's just the way it is. In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that *the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs*, and what could they afford to buy? You know, what sponsor could they frequent? Well, that's just another of the bits of conventional wisdom that we have stood on its head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pathological liar simply declares his show hours "prime time" even though the real prime time in radio is 6 to 9 AM, and noon to 3 PM is shit time. He is only noon to 3 PM on the East Coast, his hours become more shitty as you go West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the number one radio talk show host in country for 25 years knows more about it than some guy on the net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guess wrong, the entire industry knows better than your pathologically lying MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...

Zzz.  Your psychotic mindless lolberal hatred has ruined your vestigial ability to think clearly.


----------



## S.J.

Reports of Rush's demise have been greatly exaggerated by a pack of delusional and very butthurt liberal losers.


----------



## Synthaholic

Andylusion said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Bill Clinton won the election in 1992, they said rush was doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only took your second sentence to know you're a liar.
> 
> He was not a big star, and nobody gave a shit about him in 1992.  He only started to get attention the year before because he was slamming Bush for his no new taxes flip-flop.
> 
> He got what he wanted: a Democrat President.  Someone to get the rubes all worked up over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the right to be wrong.  I can remember people telling me Rush was doomed because Bill Clinton won the election.
> 
> SO, you can just believe I'm a *lair*, if that makes you feel better about yourself.  Everyone has the right to be wrong, and you may continue to be.
Click to expand...



LAIR!!! 

Ladies & Gents, I think we have a sock!


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven his net worth.
> 
> 
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post where I said you did.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one ranting about how much he's worth, not me.  It apparently means something to you.
> 
> He's a very rich person, money acquired from 25 years of being an Idiot Whisperer to the legions of wingnuts who have nothing to do from noon to 3 pm every day, when Liberals and Americans are working for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  "He's a rich person BUT".....  *You can't just admit he's more successful and more talented than you, can you?*  Isn't "envy" one of the 7 deadly sins?
Click to expand...


So was Stalin.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> 
> 
> All the unhirable, undesirable conservatives need something to do all day while they're living off the gummint teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but the point, dim wit, is that the more there are, the smaller his cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the more competition?  Who competes against him from noon to 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid or are you just trying to be an ass?
Click to expand...

The only ones who would affect Rush are the ones competing against him in the noon to 3 time slot.

How would the self-hating Jew, Mark LEVin, from 6-9pm affect Rush?  The same gold scammers and identity theft scammers advertise on both shows.  The only slightly different one is The Cryer, Glenn Beck, who adds survivalist scammers to his mix.


----------



## Synthaholic

Iceweasel said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
Click to expand...

Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.


----------



## Toro

If he's fading, that's a good thing. 

He's an asshole.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, Rush will be just fine.  Simpleholic's wishful thinking is typically pathetic, but ultimately just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he wouldn't be fine.  Try reading the OP again, doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shitforbrains dickwad motherfucker.  How are ya?
Click to expand...


Not bad, but it's 99 fucking degrees in the shade right now, here in Florida.  I'm doing yard work in bits, then working on music inside in bits.  Getting neither done to my liking.  How about you?




> *What you said, as we can all see by reading your editorial-ist thread headline, is that "Rush is cooked."  Cooked, but he'll be "fine?"  Damn, lad, your complete lack of credibility is on FULL display.*
> 
> What you did was have an e-orgasm over the fact that some fuckin' affiliate was no longer going to carry Rush's show.
> 
> We all know what you said and, despite your sudden desire to back peddle, we also all know what you were suggesting (since we can read your headline, for example).



I'll make it simpler for the simple.  He's cooked as far as his influence, his ability to persuade, his chances of ever getting another large contract, his reach, his appeal to advertisers.  He'll be fine because he's extremely wealthy, and could walk away tomorrow having the last laugh at all the gullible rubes who made him so rich.

About his influence, from the OP article:

That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.

Here’s a perfect example. In April, Bloomberg’s Mark Halperin conducted an awkward interview with Republican presidential hopeful Sen. Ted Cruz, asking the Hispanic candidate about Cuban food and if he’d answer at least one question in Spanish. Limbaugh immediately castigated Halperin’s Q&A on his show, but nobody seemed to pay much attention to his complaints.

Fast-forward one week and syndicated conservative columnist Ruben Navarrette lodged similar complaints about the interview. (i.e. “This was bad journalism, bad form, and bad manners.”) Except this time the complaint went viral and Helperin was quickly forced to apologize.

At BuzzFeed, a writer marveled at how Halperin’s controversial interview had gone unnoticed for nine days. But it hadn’t gone unnoticed. Limbaugh highlighted the interview right away. It’s just that nobody cared about the talker’s critique at the time.​
*XXXXXX*​


----------



## Zander

Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could show you his bank account and you would still say "Yeah, but that's now proof".  According to Forbes, he earned $66 million in 2014, but that's not good enough, I'm sure.  Celebritynetworth.com (which puts his net worth at $400 million) is the most credible source available but I'm sure that's not good enough either.  You guys are laughable, What's funny (and ironic) is that your seething hatred of Rush is a huge contributing factor to his phenomenal success.  You rant and rave about him with your slanderous accusations and people tune in to his show (who otherwise would not have), expecting to hear a madman saying outrageous things, then find themselves agreeing with most of what he says and become regular listeners.  I'm sure Rush appreciates your help.  Keep up the good work, dimwit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out the post of mine where I claimed he wasn't rich.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please point out the post where I said you did.  Don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one ranting about how much he's worth, not me.  It apparently means something to you.
> 
> He's a very rich person, money acquired from 25 years of being an Idiot Whisperer to the legions of wingnuts who have nothing to do from noon to 3 pm every day, when Liberals and Americans are working for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  "He's a rich person BUT".....  *You can't just admit he's more successful and more talented than you, can you?*  Isn't "envy" one of the 7 deadly sins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was Stalin.
Click to expand...

So is just about everyone.


----------



## Andylusion

Zander said:


> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......



Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.


----------



## Socialist

Andylusion said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.
Click to expand...

LOL. Are you fucking with me? Rush is a homophobic nut.


----------



## Iceweasel

Synthaholic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
Click to expand...

OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.


----------



## Zander

After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
 But he's failing...... 

Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Synthaholic

Zander said:


> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.


----------



## Iceweasel

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
Click to expand...

Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.


----------



## Synthaholic

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.
Click to expand...

You just described Right-Wing radio.  And you're a good little dittohead by parroting Rush's mantra:  Accuse the other side of doing whatever it is you are doing.


----------



## Zander

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
Click to expand...


You started a thread about Limbaugh's radio show "failing". But the fact is that his show is the highest rated radio show in the US. You are the one that is failing.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Socialist said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Are you fucking with me? Rush is a homophobic nut.
Click to expand...



Look who his audience is. They're all terrified they're really gay and that someone will will find out.

Lushbo is a fat, drug addicted, drug smuggling drunk and they see themselves in his Viagra smuggling. He lies, they know he lies, they suck it up and come back for more lies. He is proof that the Conservatism is dead.

Look back at old threads about fox lies. RW traitors KNOW fox is truthful in only 18% of their stories and that's the way they want it. Glenn Beck told his audience he lies and they loved it. They know Alex Jones is downright certifiable and they love it. 

Simply put, rabid RWs hate the US as much as those entertainers do. They are willfully ignorant and they WANT to be lied to. 

There will always be Americans who hate America and there will always be nutters like lushbo to feed their hate.


----------



## Zander

Change your diapers Puddly, you're full of shit!


----------



## S.J.

Luddly Neddite said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Are you fucking with me? Rush is a homophobic nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look who his audience is. They're all terrified they're really gay and that someone will will find out.
> 
> Lushbo is a fat, drug addicted, drug smuggling drunk and they see themselves in his Viagra smuggling. He lies, they know he lies, they suck it up and come back for more lies. He is proof that the Conservatism is dead.
> 
> Look back at old threads about fox lies. RW traitors KNOW fox is truthful in only 18% of their stories and that's the way they want it. Glenn Beck told his audience he lies and they loved it. They know Alex Jones is downright certifiable and they love it.
> 
> Simply put, rabid RWs hate the US as much as those entertainers do. They are willfully ignorant and they WANT to be lied to.
> 
> There will always be Americans who hate America and there will always be nutters like lushbo to feed their hate.
Click to expand...

Looks like Rush is causing another libturd to have a meltdown.


----------



## tinydancer

Socialist said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Are you fucking with me? Rush is a homophobic nut.
Click to expand...


Since when did Rush become afraid of gays? You do know who played at his wedding don't you?






Tender moment: Elton John shares a private moment with the happy bride and groom






Furnish later revealed to People magazine that John justified his appearance by telling him: 'Life is about building bridges, not walls.'

Adding that he saw the performance as a chance to open minds among the right-wingers present at the ceremony.

Furnish said that Limbaugh treated his guest of honour very well: 'He said Rush and his bride were incredibly charming and welcoming.'

Adding that the two couples have tentative dinner plans at a future date in England.

Why did Elton John sing at Rush Limbaugh s wedding Daily Mail Online


----------



## HenryBHough

_*OXYMORON ALERT!*_

"Liberals" and "working" used in same sentence!



Synthaholic said:


> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
Click to expand...


Oh no I doubt that...


----------



## S.J.

Back in the 70's I was traveling across country and picked up WLS driving through Arkansas.


----------



## Zander

I haven't listened to Rush in years,  but I'm going to tune in tomorrow.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Back in the 70's I was traveling across country and picked up WLS driving through Arkansas.



At night maybe, while the ionosphere allowed.  Not in the daytime though when Limblob's on.


----------



## edthecynic

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.
Click to expand...

And you are STUPID enough to believe that whopper!


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.



WLS is trying to get rid of him, too.  WLS is now at #25 in the Market.  They were almost ready to dump him in March.  

Why Rush Limbaugh Is Dragging Down AM Talk Radio


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.



Other stations are only picking him up because IHeartRadio has to put the show SOMEWHERE when a station refuses to carry it.  

The real problem with Rush is not his ratings, which are declining.  They are his demographics.  The average age of his listener is 45-65.  This is not a key demographic, because they don't really guy as much. 

Rushlimbaugh.com Traffic and Demographic Statistics by Quantcast

More to the point, advertisers don't want to put their products on his show.  seriously, I listened to his show when I was in Wisconsin last week. There was only one private business advertiser.  The rest was all filled with Public Service Announcements the station was using as filler.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show.
> 
> No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh.
> 
> If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio.
> Like him or not.



Saying Limbaugh changed Radio or Politics is like saying Hitler Changed Europe.  Yeah, maybe, but it's not a good thing. 

Here's the problem with Rush you wingnuts don't get. He actually UNDERMINES your cause. 

Take the Fluke issue.  There really was a legitimate policy argument there.  Should employers have to fund medical treatments they have religious objections to. 

Limbaugh turned it into a tawdry thing by calling this girl all sorts of vile names.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WLS is trying to get rid of him, too.  WLS is now at #25 in the Market.  They were almost ready to dump him in March.
> 
> Why Rush Limbaugh Is Dragging Down AM Talk Radio
Click to expand...

 Joe what's going on? That one link they said they were going to get rid of him then they said it was false, I checked WLS web site in may and he was still there, I can't believe Jhonny B, works there now and Steve Dahl came back.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Btw where did Don wade go?


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Joe what's going on? That one link they said they were going to he'd rid of him then they said it was false, I checked WLS web sight in may and he was still there, I can't believe Jhonny B, works there now and Steve Dahl came back.



I think that kind of shows where WLS is right now.  They are dragging out all these old rejects of radio and probably paying them not all that much.  

They fired Roe Cohn, and Roe now has a higher rated show on WGN.   They swapped morning hosts with WIND, and now the WIND guy has higher ratings.  

I think even Hannity has gotten better ratings since they went to WIND. 

But here's the real problem. Right now, Rush only has about 10 adverstisers on WLS, all local.


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Btw where did Don wade go?



He died.  

Back in 2013, actually.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw where did Don wade go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died.
> 
> Back in 2013, actually.
Click to expand...

 Really? Damn I liked him and his liberal co-host /wife. Norma ?


----------



## Iceweasel

edthecynic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are STUPID enough to believe that whopper!
Click to expand...

You've already demonstrated your brain power so insults from you are like gnat farts.


----------



## Iceweasel

Synthaholic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described Right-Wing radio.  And you're a good little dittohead by parroting Rush's mantra:  Accuse the other side of doing whatever it is you are doing.
Click to expand...

I would be describing left wing radio if any could stay around long enough. Your spin doesn't cut it and guys like Rush make a living pointing it out. Sorry.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show.
> 
> No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh.
> 
> If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio.
> Like him or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Limbaugh changed Radio or Politics is like saying Hitler Changed Europe.  Yeah, maybe, but it's not a good thing.
> 
> Here's the problem with Rush you wingnuts don't get. He actually UNDERMINES your cause.
> 
> Take the Fluke issue.  There really was a legitimate policy argument there.  Should employers have to fund medical treatments they have religious objections to.
> 
> Limbaugh turned it into a tawdry thing by calling this girl all sorts of vile names.
Click to expand...


It isn't me that says that, it is radio personnel, you disagree take it up with those that know their industry. I'm sure you might learn something, but then again, you will probably stay ignorant.


----------



## HenryBHough

They'd put "IGNORE" buttons on car radios if government allowed it.

But it won't.

That's because liberals, trying to figure out how to use it, would kill hundreds of innocent pedestrians either out of inattention or frustration.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show.
> 
> No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh.
> 
> If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio.
> Like him or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Limbaugh changed Radio or Politics is like saying Hitler Changed Europe.  Yeah, maybe, but it's not a good thing.
> 
> Here's the problem with Rush you wingnuts don't get. He actually UNDERMINES your cause.
> 
> Take the Fluke issue.  There really was a legitimate policy argument there.  Should employers have to fund medical treatments they have religious objections to.
> 
> Limbaugh turned it into a tawdry thing by calling this girl all sorts of vile names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't me that says that, it is radio personnel, you disagree take it up with those that know their industry. I'm sure you might learn something, but then again, you will probably stay ignorant.
Click to expand...


Of course, describing the Grand Dumbing-Down of Discourse as an "accomplishment" is much like describing a demolition derby as "constructive"....

"Accomplishments" are not measured by sales figures.  Coca-cola sells a ton of product; doesn't mean it's any good.  The psychology of what draws flies to electronic media (and print media, its predecessor) was figured out a long time ago.  It's got nothing to do with aesthetics.


----------



## edthecynic

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, talk radio is for the easily manipulated.
> *Talk Radio as Entertainment*
> Talk Radio as Entertainment Psychology Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are STUPID enough to believe that whopper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've already demonstrated your brain power so insults from you are like gnat farts.
Click to expand...

If you're gullible to believe that lie, then you swallowed your MessiahRushie trying to top himself.

June 02, 2015
RUSH: You know, sometimes I even offer the valet a third hundred-dollar bill in my case.  Sometimes… You know, you never know. These valets, some of them look… You shouldn’t judge people the way they look, but some of them do look shady and if I come out and my car is still there, I’ll give the guy a third hundred-dollar bill just thanks for not stealing the car.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe what's going on? That one link they said they were going to he'd rid of him then they said it was false, I checked WLS web sight in may and he was still there, I can't believe Jhonny B, works there now and Steve Dahl came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that kind of shows where WLS is right now.  They are dragging out all these old rejects of radio and probably paying them not all that much.
> 
> They fired Roe Cohn, and Roe now has a higher rated show on WGN.   They swapped morning hosts with WIND, and now the WIND guy has higher ratings.
> 
> I think even Hannity has gotten better ratings since they went to WIND.
> 
> But here's the real problem. Right now, Rush only has about 10 adverstisers on WLS, all local.
Click to expand...


No, JoeyB, here's the real problem.  You continue to make up lies about Rush's advertisers on Chicago's  WLS 890 AM.

Here are the spots that played during today's first commercial break on Rush's show broadcast over WLS and WOOD in lovely Grand Rapids, MI

WLS                                                                                
1. Tax Defense Partners                               
2. Simply Safe home security                      
3. Visiting Angels home healthcare            
(Traffic report break)                                     
4. a local spot

WOOD
1. Tax Defense Partners
2. Simply Safe home security
3. Visiting Angels home healthcare
4. a local spot

For relative newcomers here this is an old story for JoeyB.  He once claimed all of Rush's WLS advertisers had abandoned him in the wake of the Flake flack, forcing the station to air only Public Service Announcements and station self-promos during commercial breaks.  We were kind enough at the time to point out he was full of shit as we are now with his latest episode.   Just think of it as a blastoff Public Service Announcement.


----------



## Pogo

blastoff said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe what's going on? That one link they said they were going to he'd rid of him then they said it was false, I checked WLS web sight in may and he was still there, I can't believe Jhonny B, works there now and Steve Dahl came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that kind of shows where WLS is right now.  They are dragging out all these old rejects of radio and probably paying them not all that much.
> 
> They fired Roe Cohn, and Roe now has a higher rated show on WGN.   They swapped morning hosts with WIND, and now the WIND guy has higher ratings.
> 
> I think even Hannity has gotten better ratings since they went to WIND.
> 
> But here's the real problem. Right now, Rush only has about 10 adverstisers on WLS, all local.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, JoeyB, here's the real problem.  You continue to make up lies about Rush's advertisers on Chicago's  WLS 890 AM.
> 
> Here are the spots that played during today's first commercial break on Rush's show broadcast over WLS and WOOD in lovely Grand Rapids, MI
> 
> WLS
> 1. Tax Defense Partners
> 2. Simply Safe home security
> 3. Visiting Angels home healthcare
> (Traffic report break)
> 4. a local spot
> 
> WOOD
> 1. Tax Defense Partners
> 2. Simply Safe home security
> 3. Visiting Angels home healthcare
> 4. a local spot
> 
> For relative newcomers here this is an old story for JoeyB.  He once claimed all of Rush's WLS advertisers had abandoned him in the wake of the Flake flack, forcing the station to air only Public Service Announcements and station self-promos during commercial breaks.  We were kind enough at the time to point out he was full of shit as we are now with his latest episode.   Just think of it as a blastoff Public Service Announcement.
Click to expand...


No that's true. They filled space with PSAs. His own distributor cancelled ads for a week or two -- meaning the national feed wasn't even sending content in those clock segments. The local station has to fill that with something, or broadcast dead air (which is illegal).  I believe that's what WABC was running -- dead air.  A subtle statement.


----------



## edthecynic

Zander said:


> I haven't listened to Rush in years,  but I'm going to tune in tomorrow.


That's good, he needs you, he's lost 60% of his audience in the last 2 1/2 years!

November 10, 2010
RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away.*

*November 07, 2012*
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *

*June 3, 2015*
RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to Rush in years,  but I'm going to tune in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good, he needs you, he's lost 60% of his audience in the last 2 1/2 years!
> 
> November 10, 2010
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away.*
> 
> *November 07, 2012*
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> *June 3, 2015*
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
Click to expand...


The thing about those numbers is -- they've never been documented.  It's kinda like the number of names Joe McCarthy says "I have in my hand" -- depends on the day.  So when he says "to speak to, what 50 million people" --- the operative word is "what".


----------



## Andylusion

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show.
> 
> No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh.
> 
> If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio.
> Like him or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Limbaugh changed Radio or Politics is like saying Hitler Changed Europe.  Yeah, maybe, but it's not a good thing.
> 
> Here's the problem with Rush you wingnuts don't get. He actually UNDERMINES your cause.
> 
> Take the Fluke issue.  There really was a legitimate policy argument there.  Should employers have to fund medical treatments they have religious objections to.
> 
> Limbaugh turned it into a tawdry thing by calling this girl all sorts of vile names.
Click to expand...


First, anyone who gets the leftards so bent out of shape, that they make threads, and fill them with 10 pages of freakout.....  has done a good thing.   I throughly enjoy these threads.

Second, undermine our cause with who?  The left?  Yeah, like before Rush came along, they all accepted that women who want to screw around without getting pregnant or diseased should pay for their own protection....  but then Rush said 'boo' and they all turned against it?

The only people Rush undermined our position with, was the people who were already in favor of "take from working people, to pay for promiscuity of others" crowd.   He didn't harm anything.

That's like saying Bush undermined our position with the Taliban.  Up until he started deploying troops, they were flying American flags!   Of course not.


----------



## Synthaholic

Zander said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started a thread about Limbaugh's radio show "failing". But the fact is that his show is the highest rated radio show in the US. You are the one that is failing.......
Click to expand...

So...if Beck is the highest rated in the morning, Rush is highest from noon-3, Sean is highest from 3-6, and Levin is highest from 6-9, doesn't that indicate that conservatives spend all day, every day listening to the radio, being told what to think?

All the while, Liberals are out working for a living.


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is awesome! 27 years on the radio and He still gets under the skin of leftists, progressives, liberals, communists, socialists, and assorted other scumbags......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thinking the same thing.  The fact that these lefties are freaking out over it, makes me think he's still got it.  Causing this much anger and venom, clearly shows Rush is fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Are you fucking with me? Rush is a homophobic nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when did Rush become afraid of gays? You do know who played at his wedding don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tender moment: Elton John shares a private moment with the happy bride and groom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furnish later revealed to People magazine that John justified his appearance by telling him: 'Life is about building bridges, not walls.'
> 
> Adding that he saw the performance as a chance to open minds among the right-wingers present at the ceremony.
> 
> Furnish said that Limbaugh treated his guest of honour very well: 'He said Rush and his bride were incredibly charming and welcoming.'
> 
> Adding that the two couples have tentative dinner plans at a future date in England.
> 
> Why did Elton John sing at Rush Limbaugh s wedding Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

This reveals two things:

Elton will play anywhere for a million dollars (and I can't blame him).

Rush is a complete phony when he rails against Teh Gays.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I doubt that...
Click to expand...

Those are not hard and fast rules.  I've picked up WABC in NY on the east coast of Florida, and I've picked up the mega-station in St. Louis on the Florida panhandle.

The conditions have to be right.


----------



## Synthaholic

Zander said:


> I haven't listened to Rush in years,  but I'm going to tune in tomorrow.


Need a refresher on what to believe?


----------



## Synthaholic

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 70's I was traveling across country and picked up WLS driving through Arkansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night maybe, while the ionosphere allowed.  Not in the daytime though when Limblob's on.
Click to expand...

True!  Always late at night.


----------



## Synthaholic

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described Right-Wing radio.  And you're a good little dittohead by parroting Rush's mantra:  Accuse the other side of doing whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be describing left wing radio if any could stay around long enough. Your spin doesn't cut it and guys like Rush make a living pointing it out. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Yup - Liberal talk radio is never going to be wildly popular.


Liberals are too busy working for a living to spend the day getting angry listening to the radio.
Facts are boring.


----------



## Synthaholic

OK, see ya.  I'm a Liberal, so work needs to get done.


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not hard and fast rules.  I've picked up WABC in NY on the east coast of Florida, and I've picked up the mega-station in St. Louis on the Florida panhandle.
> 
> The conditions have to be right.
Click to expand...



That (above) is the daytime contour.  After sunset the range of a clear-channel station is all over the map, a thousand miles or more.  But Limblob is on in the afternoon, and I don't believe WLS is audible as far out as Louisville in the daytime. Even Indianapolis would be a reach (and noisy) -- that's 150 miles.  Maybe if you had an antena stretched out over several acres -- for the purpose of hearing Limblob... 

But night time, all bets are off.  When he was a kid in Philadelphia my dad picked up KFI-AM.  Which is in Los Angeles.


----------



## S.J.

Synthaholic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described Right-Wing radio.  And you're a good little dittohead by parroting Rush's mantra:  Accuse the other side of doing whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be describing left wing radio if any could stay around long enough. Your spin doesn't cut it and guys like Rush make a living pointing it out. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - Liberal talk radio is never going to be wildly popular.
> 
> 
> Liberals are too busy working for a living to spend the day getting angry listening to the radio.
> Facts are boring.
Click to expand...

For somebody who doesn't have time to listen to him you sure seem to listen to him a lot.  Maybe you goof off a lot or maybe you're lying about having a job.


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
Click to expand...


As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)

What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.

Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).  

Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality. 

Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.

I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.

On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy started in the late 80's and dominated AM radio ever since. He forever changed AM radio and he led the way for many other talk shows, even sports show.
> 
> No one can deny the power he had. I quit listening to him long, but he carried AM for the last 25 years. I expected him to die out in 2000 but the guy went on another 15 years. I listen to the liberal sports host Colin Cowherd and he said you can't deny the benefit that he and others have been given because of Limbaugh.
> 
> If he leaves radio now, he lasted longer and change AM radio, single handedly. No one has ever come close to what he accomplished in radio.
> Like him or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Limbaugh changed Radio or Politics is like saying Hitler Changed Europe.  Yeah, maybe, but it's not a good thing.
> 
> Here's the problem with Rush you wingnuts don't get. He actually UNDERMINES your cause.
> 
> Take the Fluke issue.  There really was a legitimate policy argument there.  Should employers have to fund medical treatments they have religious objections to.
> 
> Limbaugh turned it into a tawdry thing by calling this girl all sorts of vile names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't me that says that, it is radio personnel, you disagree take it up with those that know their industry. I'm sure you might learn something, but then again, you will probably stay ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, describing the Grand Dumbing-Down of Discourse as an "accomplishment" is much like describing a demolition derby as "constructive"....
> 
> "Accomplishments" are not measured by sales figures.  Coca-cola sells a ton of product; doesn't mean it's any good.  The psychology of what draws flies to electronic media (and print media, its predecessor) was figured out a long time ago.  It's got nothing to do with aesthetics.
Click to expand...


Nice opinion.


----------



## hadit

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
Click to expand...

Definite smell of sour grapes on that one.  Heard it all before "We're too smart to worry about being popular.  In fact, we go out of our way to remain unpopular".


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
Click to expand...


Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
Click to expand...


No.  

But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.


----------



## Pogo

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definite smell of sour grapes on that one.  Heard it all before "We're too smart to worry about being popular.  In fact, we go out of our way to remain unpopular".
Click to expand...


Best wishes on that, but I didn't post anything about anyone "being popular".


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
Click to expand...


It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 27 years on the radio, the Rush Limbaugh show is still the highest rated radio show in the USA.
> But he's failing......
> 
> Want to see radio failure on a massive scale??
> Air America radio network - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
Click to expand...


It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw where did Don wade go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died.
> 
> Back in 2013, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Damn I liked him and his liberal co-host /wife. Norma ?
Click to expand...


His wife's name is Roma.  She retired from radio after he took ill.


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
Click to expand...


Then you should know that both sides use it.
Talk radio and political parties.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> No, JoeyB, here's the real problem. You continue to make up lies about Rush's advertisers on Chicago's WLS 890 AM.



No, I don't.  His advertisers as scams and goldbugs.  Seriously, Tax Defenders?  That's a scam. 



blastoff said:


> For relative newcomers here this is an old story for JoeyB. He once claimed all of Rush's WLS advertisers had abandoned him in the wake of the Flake flack, forcing the station to air only Public Service Announcements and station self-promos during commercial breaks. We were kind enough at the time to point out he was full of shit as we are now with his latest episode. Just think of it as a blastoff Public Service Announcement.



Oh, Blasty, I know you love Rush more than he loves Dominican Rent Boys, but the fact is, the fat man is going down.   You don't have a successful national show with Tax Defense scams and Gold Bugs.


----------



## Papageorgio

I find it interesting that the lib that hate Rush know more about him and his advertisers than most other people.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "traits" I suspect it has something to do with the bases of political philosophy.... (lights pipe, camera pans in....)
> 
> What Limblob does and has always done is a practice in Division.  Everything is "us" and "them" and "we're good and they're evil".  It's his entire schtick.
> 
> Liberals OTOH, being the inventors of Equality, are more inclusive-minded.  We really don't care to hear about Duh Eebil Monsters and don't find it constructive.  So when AirAmerica went on and basically tried to mimic Limblob from the other side, that sensibility just wasn't going to sell (I always thought Ed Schultz was a blatant attempt to copy Limblob, right down to the body size).
> 
> Some of what Limblob does is political content, but most of it is psychology -- appealing to paranoia.  That appeal just doesn't hold for Liberals.  We're not wired that way and are disinclined to that sort of herd mentality.
> 
> Much of AirAmerica's failure was incompetent business management, but that misdirected psychology didn't help.  Their talent is still on the air under different distribution, but they've softened that approach somewhat, going more erudite and informative and less combative.
> 
> I listen to baseball games on a clear-channel station at night -- after the game sometimes I leave it on to catch the post-game call-in show to see what the sports buzz is.  But if I leave the radio on after that show ends I get an earful of Sean Hackitty whining about -- whatever he's whining about this week.  It's a complete buzzkill after a nice baseball game, couldn't be a worse transition.  But then some people like horror movies too.  I don't grok either one.
> 
> On the other hand the Right seems unable to mimic the more cerebral and more effective humor approach of a Jon Stewart, a Bill Maher or a George Carlin.  Trade-off I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
Click to expand...


But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.

That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.


----------



## Iceweasel

edthecynic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. *Listening to music is so much more enlightening.* Everything liberals think is 180% opposite of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are STUPID enough to believe that whopper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've already demonstrated your brain power so insults from you are like gnat farts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're gullible to believe that lie, then you swallowed your MessiahRushie trying to top himself.
> 
> June 02, 2015
> RUSH: You know, sometimes I even offer the valet a third hundred-dollar bill in my case.  Sometimes… You know, you never know. These valets, some of them look… You shouldn’t judge people the way they look, but some of them do look shady and if I come out and my car is still there, I’ll give the guy a third hundred-dollar bill just thanks for not stealing the car.
Click to expand...

He isn't my messiah, I'm a conservative. I don't need to drop to my knees and pray to a figurehead like you guys.

But what's that prove anyway? He gives 2 and sometimes 3 bills. So?


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoia is used by both sides and it does work.
> Remember the Democrats ad of throwing grandma off a cliff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
Click to expand...


I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But it sounds like you're talking about a political campaign ad.  That's a whole different animal.  A radio talk  show is on for (typically) three hours, not 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
Click to expand...


Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.

But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.


----------



## HenryBHough

By contrast with the pronounced "fall" of Mr. Limbaugh consider the _*rousing success*_ of liberal talk radio across the fruited plain!

Oh, wait.....

Like all things liberal that failed.

But did anyone notice?


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> By contrast with the pronounced "fall" of Mr. Limbaugh consider the _*rousing success*_ of liberal talk radio across the fruited plain!
> 
> Oh, wait.....
> 
> Like all things liberal that failed.
> 
> But did anyone notice?



Actually someone with some sort of radio background posted an absolutely brilliant surmisal of what's behind that dynamic -- post 203.  

Did anyone notice?

Left out of that surmisal (but inserted elsewhere) was the simple truism that "success" and "failure" cannot be measured by sales figures.  Unless that's all one is going for of course.

Which reminds us of Limblob's own description of his job:
"To make you mad" so he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".
(well, at least at the time he said that they were confiscatory...  )

-- all depends on what your goal is.  If your aspirations are no more profound than what the number in the bank account is... that's what you get.  "Reap what you sow" I believe is the traditional phrasing.


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have never listened to left wing talk radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
Click to expand...


Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the air here, of course I hear it.  And radio was my career so yeah I know a bit about what's in there and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.
Click to expand...


False comparison.

And doesn't work as a theory anyway, unless you're calling the venerable* HenryBHough a liar.
(*he is 122 years old yanno...)

If that were the case, Rush Limbaugh would be an obscure trivia question and AM radio would be saturated with AirAmerica and its imitators.  Think about it.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's understandable that a teenager who gets off on cleaning the coffee break room at a public ratio station cannot  comprehend the workings of commercial broadcasting.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> It's understandable that a teenager who gets off on cleaning the coffee break room at a public ratio station cannot  comprehend the workings of commercial broadcasting.



Completely over your head, was it?
I realize my deep thoughts are kind of chewy.  Try putting your dentures in.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> Completely over your head, was it?
> I realize my deep thoughts are kind of chewy.  Try putting your dentures in.



You missed a napkin on the floor under the table.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely over your head, was it?
> I realize my deep thoughts are kind of chewy.  Try putting your dentures in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a napkin on the floor under the table.
Click to expand...


Eww.   Ring for your nurse when you feel dat ole feelin' coming on.


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should know that both sides use it.
> Talk radio and political parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False comparison.
> 
> And doesn't work as a theory anyway, unless you're calling the venerable* HenryBHough a liar.
> (*he is 122 years old yanno...)
> 
> If that were the case, Rush Limbaugh would be an obscure trivia question and AM radio would be saturated with AirAmerica and its imitators.  Think about it.
Click to expand...


Left wing talk radio is boring as hell and has not ever been popular.


----------



## HenryBHough

peach174 said:


> Left wing talk radio is boring as hell and has not ever been popular.



The chance for left-wing talk to become popular died when liberals universally found themselves unable to cease "monitoring" Rush Limbaugh.  With no "numbers" to attract advertisers it was game-over within hours.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't conflate a 30-second ad (I assume that's what you refer to) with a three-hour talk show.  Completely different environment.  You can't develop a point in 30 seconds.  All you can do is drop some sound bites and hope they take root as a meme.
> 
> That's not what we're talking about analyzing talk shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False comparison.
> 
> And doesn't work as a theory anyway, unless you're calling the venerable* HenryBHough a liar.
> (*he is 122 years old yanno...)
> 
> If that were the case, Rush Limbaugh would be an obscure trivia question and AM radio would be saturated with AirAmerica and its imitators.  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing talk radio is boring as hell and has not ever been popular.
Click to expand...


Then your theory above does not work.


----------



## peach174

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that both left and right talk radio shows use paranoia, not just the right talk radio shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False comparison.
> 
> And doesn't work as a theory anyway, unless you're calling the venerable* HenryBHough a liar.
> (*he is 122 years old yanno...)
> 
> If that were the case, Rush Limbaugh would be an obscure trivia question and AM radio would be saturated with AirAmerica and its imitators.  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing talk radio is boring as hell and has not ever been popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your theory above does not work.
Click to expand...


You are the one who is using the word theory.


----------



## Pogo

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we must needs regroup.  My original treatise (203) was about exactly that -- the use of paranoia-mining on radio talk shows, and specifically why it works better for one side than for the other.  It was not a claim that one side does it and the other does not.
> 
> But that's not a fair comparison with a 30-second political campaign ad.  That's apples to oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using paranoia is using it period, 30 seconds or 3 hours it is still using paranoia and the left has always been better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False comparison.
> 
> And doesn't work as a theory anyway, unless you're calling the venerable* HenryBHough a liar.
> (*he is 122 years old yanno...)
> 
> If that were the case, Rush Limbaugh would be an obscure trivia question and AM radio would be saturated with AirAmerica and its imitators.  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing talk radio is boring as hell and has not ever been popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your theory above does not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who is using the word theory.
Click to expand...


OK -- your _assertion_.  Your posit.  Your idea.  Your inkling.  Whatever it is -- it doesn't work.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other stations are only picking him up because IHeartRadio has to put the show SOMEWHERE when a station refuses to carry it.
> 
> The real problem with Rush is not his ratings, which are declining.  They are his demographics.  The average age of his listener is 45-65.  This is not a key demographic, because they don't really guy as much.
> 
> Rushlimbaugh.com Traffic and Demographic Statistics by Quantcast
> 
> More to the point, advertisers don't want to put their products on his show.  seriously, I listened to his show when I was in Wisconsin last week. There was only one private business advertiser.  The rest was all filled with Public Service Announcements the station was using as filler.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure you did.

I listened to him today and there were plenty of ads, too many imo.


----------



## edthecynic

Iceweasel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is.  The fact that you have no clue about this is also enlightening, though not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> OK drummer boy. And Rush isn't angry. He leaves the valet a $200 tip to keep his car handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are STUPID enough to believe that whopper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've already demonstrated your brain power so insults from you are like gnat farts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're gullible to believe that lie, then you swallowed your MessiahRushie trying to top himself.
> 
> June 02, 2015
> RUSH: You know, sometimes I even offer the valet a third hundred-dollar bill in my case.  Sometimes… You know, you never know. These valets, some of them look… You shouldn’t judge people the way they look, but some of them do look shady and if I come out and my car is still there, I’ll give the guy a third hundred-dollar bill just thanks for not stealing the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn't my messiah, I'm a conservative. I don't need to drop to my knees and pray to a figurehead like you guys.
> 
> But what's that prove anyway? He gives 2 and sometimes 3 bills. So?
Click to expand...

It proves you are stupid to believe anything your MessiahRushie says.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> I find it interesting that the lib that hate Rush know more about him and his advertisers than most other people.



Of course we do.  We are identifying who they are and organizing boycotts.  

Which is why most of them have abandoned him.


----------



## peach174

Rush is not going bye, bye.
His show has expanded to Am and Fm radio in INDIANAPOLIS and also this;
Rush Limbaugh finds home on new Boston talk station - Business - The Boston Globe
Rush Limbaugh finds home on new Boston talk station.
He has been on the air for almost 27 years and it will be up to him as to when he wants to retire.
Not because of his advertisers.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the lib that hate Rush know more about him and his advertisers than most other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do.  We are identifying who they are and organizing boycotts.
> 
> Which is why most of them have abandoned him.
Click to expand...


You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.



i personaly don't listen to him much at all. 

That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw where did Don wade go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He died.
> 
> Back in 2013, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Damn I liked him and his liberal co-host /wife. Norma ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His wife's name is Roma.  She retired from radio after he took ill.
Click to expand...

I was close been 10 year's since I left read the story about him last night at work, I didn't realise he was at WLS that long before they had am.


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly don't listen to him much at all.
> 
> That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show
Click to expand...


He has plenty of advertisers.


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the lib that hate Rush know more about him and his advertisers than most other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do.  We are identifying who they are and organizing boycotts.
> 
> Which is why most of them have abandoned him.
Click to expand...


Only a few of the National ones, not any of the local advertisers of which there are still plenty.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly don't listen to him much at all.
> 
> That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show
Click to expand...


True but someone is advertising.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, JoeyB, here's the real problem. You continue to make up lies about Rush's advertisers on Chicago's WLS 890 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  His advertisers as scams and goldbugs.  Seriously, Tax Defenders?  That's a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> For relative newcomers here this is an old story for JoeyB. He once claimed all of Rush's WLS advertisers had abandoned him in the wake of the Flake flack, forcing the station to air only Public Service Announcements and station self-promos during commercial breaks. We were kind enough at the time to point out he was full of shit as we are now with his latest episode. Just think of it as a blastoff Public Service Announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Blasty, I know you love Rush more than he loves Dominican Rent Boys, but the fact is, the fat man is going down.   You don't have a successful national show with Tax Defense scams and Gold Bugs.
Click to expand...


Joey, nice post.  Really tells the class a lot about you. 

Let's recap.  You lied again, posting that WLS 890 AM in Chicago ran no national ads during Rush's show.  Only local advertisers you claimed (lied), 10 of them to be exact.

I pointed out your latest lie with the fact that WLS and WOOD in Michigan ran the same exact 3 national spots, in the same order, during the first commercial break of Rush's show yesterday. 

And what did you reply with?  You admitted you lied when you tried to change the argument to the quality of Rush's _national _advertisers instead.  Debate is definitely not your strong suit, Joey.  You come across as an extremely dimwitted liar with the bullshit you post, but the best part about it is you do it over and over again. 

Can hardly wait for your next one.


----------



## hadit

peach174 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly don't listen to him much at all.
> 
> That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has plenty of advertisers.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Rush is going nowhere for a long time.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> And what did you reply with? You admitted you lied when you tried to change the argument to the quality of Rush's _national _advertisers instead. Debate is definitely not your strong suit, Joey. You come across as an extremely dimwitted liar with the bullshit you post, but the best part about it is you do it over and over again.
> 
> Can hardly wait for your next one.



Why, you'll just make a fool out of yourself. 

Poor Rush - So Hard Up For Sponsors He s Airing Limbaugh Ads - Boycotters Continue Happy Dance

On January 14, during a normal sponsor break on WJR in Detroit, only one ad (Square Trade) played, followed by PSAs (public service announcements) and promos for other shows on the same network. During that break (where many large prominent sponsors once lived), a monitoring StopRush volunteer noted two unusual promos for The Rush Limbaugh Show. It was documented in the StopRush.net Database by the people who monitor his shows. Of course, before the ad break, Limbaugh was blaming and ranting about how 'folks' should be _livid_ with the Democrats and the president, for Obama's constant abuse of executive powers - _and everything bad in the world._
_
Here's his list of his sponsors on WLS. It's kind of pathetic. 

Search Rush Limbaugh Sponsor List_


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did you reply with? You admitted you lied when you tried to change the argument to the quality of Rush's _national _advertisers instead. Debate is definitely not your strong suit, Joey. You come across as an extremely dimwitted liar with the bullshit you post, but the best part about it is you do it over and over again.
> 
> Can hardly wait for your next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you'll just make a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Poor Rush - So Hard Up For Sponsors He s Airing Limbaugh Ads - Boycotters Continue Happy Dance
> 
> On January 14, during a normal sponsor break on WJR in Detroit, only one ad (Square Trade) played, followed by PSAs (public service announcements) and promos for other shows on the same network. During that break (where many large prominent sponsors once lived), a monitoring StopRush volunteer noted two unusual promos for The Rush Limbaugh Show. It was documented in the StopRush.net Database by the people who monitor his shows. Of course, before the ad break, Limbaugh was blaming and ranting about how 'folks' should be _livid_ with the Democrats and the president, for Obama's constant abuse of executive powers - _and everything bad in the world.
> 
> Here's his list of his sponsors on WLS. It's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Search Rush Limbaugh Sponsor List_
Click to expand...

Too funny, Joey!  I'll make a fool of myself?  I proved beyond a shadow of a doubt you're a lying a-hole re no national advertisers being aired by WLS during Rush's show, so have at any foolishness your pea brain can, quite illogically, dream up.

And just to add some salt to your festering wounded veracity, the first spot in the first commercial break in today's show on both WLS and WOOD was for blindster.com.  Too funny, huh?  In a spotlight on you lies sort of way that is. 

Okay, you're done with this post now so you're free to start working on your next heap of pure bullshit regarding Rush's advertisers.  Make it a good one as the class always enjoys a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## HenryBHough

blastoff said:


> [
> 
> And just to add some salt to your festering wounded veracity, the first spot in the first commercial break in today's show on both WLS and WOOD was for blindster.com.



Thank you for having shared with us the fruits of your devoted monitoring!  You must have a great talent - hanging on every word on TWO stations at the same time!


----------



## blastoff

HenryBHough said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And just to add some salt to your festering wounded veracity, the first spot in the first commercial break in today's show on both WLS and WOOD was for blindster.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having shared with us the fruits of your devoted monitoring!  You must have a great talent - hanging on every word on TWO stations at the same time!
Click to expand...

No big deal.  Even a dimwit like Joey could do it.


----------



## Pogo

hadit said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly don't listen to him much at all.
> 
> That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has plenty of advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Rush is going nowhere for a long time.
Click to expand...


He has been, that's fer sure.


----------



## Flopper

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


I think even conservatives are finding his anti-Obama anti-liberal rant a bit boring after 8 years. His show is one trick pony.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Too funny, Joey! I'll make a fool of myself? I proved beyond a shadow of a doubt you're a lying a-hole re no national advertisers being aired by WLS during Rush's show, so have at any foolishness your pea brain can, quite illogically, dream up.
> 
> And just to add some salt to your festering wounded veracity, the first spot in the first commercial break in today's show on both WLS and WOOD was for blindster.com. Too funny, huh? In a spotlight on you lies sort of way that is.
> 
> Okay, you're done with this post now so you're free to start working on your next heap of pure bullshit regarding Rush's advertisers. Make it a good one as the class always enjoys a good laugh at your expense.



Guy, you are the only person on this thread trying to claim Rush still has any advertisers worth having. 

A lot of the other wingnuts  here are denying they even listen to the guy.  Jesus didn't have such fickle followers.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And just to add some salt to your festering wounded veracity, the first spot in the first commercial break in today's show on both WLS and WOOD was for blindster.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having shared with us the fruits of your devoted monitoring!  You must have a great talent - hanging on every word on TWO stations at the same time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No big deal.  Even a dimwit like Joey could do it.
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.  

Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically.  Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.

Here is the truth.  Can lefties accept it?


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?



again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.  

Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show. 

And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
Click to expand...

Oh please Lil' Joe, are you really this uninformed?

Do you really think Rush can't get advertisers, yet he is the leading talk radio program?  Wake up!


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Oh please Lil' Joe, are you really this uninformed?
> 
> Do you really think Rush can't get advertisers, yet he is the leading talk radio program? Wake up!



I listened to Rush on WSUA when I was on vacation last month.  they pretty much filled the breaks with PSA's because they didn't have advertisers.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Lil' Joe, are you really this uninformed?
> 
> Do you really think Rush can't get advertisers, yet he is the leading talk radio program? Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush on WSUA when I was on vacation last month.  they pretty much filled the breaks with PSA's because they didn't have advertisers.
Click to expand...

Well now you have proven yourself to be a liar.

The nations's top radio program for over 20 years can't get advertisers....only in the minds of delusional lefties.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Well now you have proven yourself to be a liar.
> 
> The nations's top radio program for over 20 years can't get advertisers....only in the minds of delusional lefties.



Guy, most advertisers don't want their products on LImbaugh's show.  



The next earnings call for Cumulus is tomorrow and Dickey will undoubtedly be asked by Wall Street analysts how Limbaugh’s performing on the 40 Cumulus stations that carry the show. Despite Limbaugh’s immense value, *Dickey has previously claimed that Cumulus’s top three stations had lost $5.5 million as a result of the anti-Limbaugh backlash.* A while back, ThinkProgress obtained a memoshowing *the 96 national companies that had reportedly asked Cumulus to not broadcast their commercials during the Limbaugh program.*


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you have proven yourself to be a liar.
> 
> The nations's top radio program for over 20 years can't get advertisers....only in the minds of delusional lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, most advertisers don't want their products on LImbaugh's show.
> 
> 
> 
> The next earnings call for Cumulus is tomorrow and Dickey will undoubtedly be asked by Wall Street analysts how Limbaugh’s performing on the 40 Cumulus stations that carry the show. Despite Limbaugh’s immense value, *Dickey has previously claimed that Cumulus’s top three stations had lost $5.5 million as a result of the anti-Limbaugh backlash.* A while back, ThinkProgress obtained a memoshowing *the 96 national companies that had reportedly asked Cumulus to not broadcast their commercials during the Limbaugh program.*
Click to expand...

Stop with your BS joey.  You are just digging a bigger hole for yourself.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Stop with your BS joey. You are just digging a bigger hole for yourself.



I know you guys are horrified of what are you going to do without Rush to validate your hate for you. 

Im sure you'll find someone when he goes off to live with his Dominican Rent Boy.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with your BS joey. You are just digging a bigger hole for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys are horrified of what are you going to do without Rush to validate your hate for you.
> 
> Im sure you'll find someone when he goes off to live with his Dominican Rent Boy.
Click to expand...

Geeze Joey....you really are a left wing nutter.


----------



## hadit

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a lot more time listening to him than most the people I know. You guys really jack his ratings up. I bet that makes him very happy. He gets money from you nutter listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly don't listen to him much at all.
> 
> That said, it really doesn't matter what his ratings are if no one wants to advertise on his show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has plenty of advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Rush is going nowhere for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has been, that's fer sure.
Click to expand...

He's at the top of the radio talk show world, and is despite all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him.  So, gripe all you want.  He'll decide when he wants to quit radio, not you.


----------



## hadit

The haters have been confidently predicting the end of the Rush Limbaugh radio show for decades.  They have been wrong.  One supposes that they will dance, fling poo and proclaim themselves to have been right when he decides to retire, a decade or more hence.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him


Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Lil' Joe, are you really this uninformed?
> 
> Do you really think Rush can't get advertisers, yet he is the leading talk radio program? Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush on WSUA when I was on vacation last month.  they pretty much filled the breaks with PSA's because they didn't have advertisers.
Click to expand...


You will lie to no end, so it is really tough to believe your bull shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
Click to expand...


More from the jealous crybaby, your jealousy and envy show you to be very petty.


----------



## HenryBHough

I'm a little tired today so I think I'll enjoy some *serious quiet* and turn on a liberal talk radio show.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
Click to expand...

No he doesn't.  None of what I said came from him.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.


----------



## Slyhunter

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
Click to expand...

Glen Beck went private internet selling subscriptions and he still beats you guys pants down. People are willing to pay to listen to his shit. You have to pay people to listen to your shit.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
Click to expand...

Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him.* In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
Click to expand...

You just described Obama.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
Click to expand...

Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.

October 06, 2010
RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.

June 16, 2015
RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
Click to expand...


LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Lil' Joe, are you really this uninformed?
> 
> Do you really think Rush can't get advertisers, yet he is the leading talk radio program? Wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush on WSUA when I was on vacation last month.  they pretty much filled the breaks with PSA's because they didn't have advertisers.
Click to expand...

More lies from Joey B. Dolezal.  WSUA 1260 AM is a Spanish language station in Miami, FL that does not list El Rushbo (a little Spanish lingo as he would say) among their weekday programming.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
Click to expand...

I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it. 
Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!


----------



## Flopper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
Click to expand...

The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
Click to expand...

Did you also expect Obama to show up at a meeting with Congress carrying a gun?


----------



## hadit

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
Click to expand...

Let's put that to the test.  Vote Republican.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
Click to expand...

Not interested in all your hot air.  The question was did you have to duck when Rush's skinny comment went over your head?  It's not difficult, a simple yes or no.


----------



## Flopper

hadit said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's put that to the test.  Vote Republican.
Click to expand...

Heck, no.  I want to see him stay right where he is.  People need a reminder of the true face of conservatism.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not interested in all your hot air.  The question was did you have to duck when Rush's skinny comment went over your head?  It's not difficult, a simple yes or no.
Click to expand...

Apparently, the fact that he believes that skinny people are untrustworthy went over your head as well as your MessiahRushie's when he announced that he identifies with being untrustworthy!
He came out of the closet when he heard the white woman admit that she identified with being black, which gave him the courage to admit that by his own standards he is untrustworthy.

June 16, 2015
RUSH:  Today, I'm brave.  It's a courageous act to identify as skinny when one is not.


----------



## Slyhunter

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
Click to expand...

Want to get rid of Limbaugh, elect Trump as President.


----------



## Pogo

Slyhunter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to get rid of Limbaugh, elect Trump as President.
Click to expand...


Nice thought --- but that price is just too high.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wonder if Limbaugh could be convinced to announce on his show that he'll quit radio if Trump wins the election?


----------



## Pogo

Slyhunter said:


> Wonder if Limbaugh could be convinced to announce on his show that he'll quit radio if Trump wins the election?



I think in that event (which would never happen, but "if")... Rust Dimbulb would ignore T-Rump entirely.  They're too much alike.  Obnoxious loudmouths don't share the limelight real well.  Gets in the way of their egomania.


----------



## imawhosure

It is all about money, not the ratings.  It is fine, but hey, I would like to trash a lib radio host who is big, but I will be darned if I can find one anyone will listen to long enough to keep them on the radio.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> More lies from Joey B. Dolezal. WSUA 1260 AM is a Spanish language station in Miami, FL that does not list El Rushbo (a little Spanish lingo as he would say) among their weekday programming.



No, it's a Hate Radio station in Wasau WI.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
Click to expand...

Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.

Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
Click to expand...

Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
Will you?


----------



## Flopper

imawhosure said:


> It is all about money, not the ratings.  It is fine, but hey, I would like to trash a lib radio host who is big, but I will be darned if I can find one anyone will listen to long enough to keep them on the radio.


There are no really big liberal radio talk show hosts as compared to conservatives because radio is not the medium of choice for liberals    Liberals are on the Internet and they generate amazing streaming numbers. The older crowds uses radio and definitely lean conservative.

Talk radio doesn't challenge people to question their ideas, it reinforces existing narratives.   That's not a good format for most liberals.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
Click to expand...

I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
Click to expand...

It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!

And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.

You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!

Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org

FYI, if you watch the C-SPAN video enough times paying attention to Gore's distinct voice and you DO catch the part where he repoints to the left flank bust as he names it and then compare that point in the C-SPAN video to the same point in the MRC video you will see that the MRC video stutters at exactly the point where Gore repoints, taking away that visual cue, no accident there. You can still hear Gore name the bust in the MRC video because Gore is talking over the curator when Gore names it, so the audio can't be edited without cutting out a key part of what the curator was saying, but it is harder to catch the crosstalk without the visual cue. MRC used to also have an audio track that you could download at the site you linked to, but when I challenged Bozo to back his lie with money, I told him I would use his OWN audio track to prove it. The audio, after it was downloaded, can be looped and repeated at the part where Gore names the bust. So Bozo removed the downloadable audio file. The Right ALWAYS know they are lying!!!


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..that went right over your head.  Did you have to duck?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
Click to expand...

It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you meant it as a put down, but I have made it clear for years on this board that I listen to your MessiahRushie. As I have pointed out in the past, I make money off the stupid DittoNazis gullible enough to believe the pathological liar. Some are so stupid that will bet money on Porky's lies. *I first discovered this in 1993 with his Gore at Monticello lie, where he claims Gore could not ID the bust of Franklin. I bet them $20 that Gore named the bust himself, and I have never had a sucker who didn't want to increase the bet to at least $100, one idiot actually said he would bet his LIFE on it.*
> Porky's lies are a gold mine for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
Click to expand...

Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.

And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.

June 5, 2015
RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."


November 17, 2010
RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.  Look at gaffe #2.
> 
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
Click to expand...

You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.

Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
Click to expand...

It is apparent from your post you are parroting what the left media tells you.  Rush endured Bush I and II, and was number 1 the whole time.  

It is hilarious how lefties prove they only know what the left media tells them.  They are too lazy and closed minded to make their own assessment of Rush.

I don't like his strong ties to the GOP, but you have to love the way he skewers the stupid lefties and D party.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to put some money on that? Remember, The Right ALWAYS lie in packs!
> If you really believe I'm lying, then back it up.
> FYI, I tried to get Bernt Bozo at MRC to back their lie with money, but he wouldn't.
> Will you?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
Click to expand...

Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.

When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.

After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.

Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
Click to expand...

BTW, the audio on that C-SPAN clip is out of sync with the video, at least on my computer, so you hear Gore name the bust just before he repoints whereas in reality he says Franklin as he repoints. I had originally recorded it from cable so my tape is in sync.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the lies, smears, accusations, hatred and stupidity thrown at him
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
Click to expand...

First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
"...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to identify as skinny when one is not."

In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.  

Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.     

I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies from Joey B. Dolezal. WSUA 1260 AM is a Spanish language station in Miami, FL that does not list El Rushbo (a little Spanish lingo as he would say) among their weekday programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a Hate Radio station in Wasau WI.
Click to expand...

No, Joey, WSUA - call letters you previously posted - is a Spanish station in Miami.
Once I found that out yesterday, and knowing you'd also previously posted a Wisconsin station airing Rush only ran one ad and the rest PSAs, I looked up WI stations and found WSAU in Wausau, WI.  So I naturally tuned in during Rush's show and I'll give you one guess what I found out about your allegation.


----------



## PredFan

Listeningbto Rush right now. When is he supposed to be gone now? Oh listen, there's ANOTHER commercial
from his sponsors.

Progressives are such idiots.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie certainly does play that perpetual VICTIM card a lot!
> It's that VICTIM mentality that he cherishes.
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> Listeningbto Rush right now.


Then you heard your MessiahRushie politicize the church shooting while condemning politicizing the shooting. Porky used the shooting to play politics and attack the "Liberal" media.


----------



## PredFan

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listeningbto Rush right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you heard your MessiahRushie politicize the church shooting while condemning politicizing the shooting. Porky used the shooting to play politics and attack the "Liberal" media.
Click to expand...


I'm surprised you were listening to Rush instead of your messiah president playing politics with it.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. * None of what I said came from him*.  And, he's not leaving the scene any time soon, no matter how intensely you want him to.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
Click to expand...

IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on c-span.  He didn't know who they were.  Watch the video, dumbass.  And NO, I don't place bets with lefties because they never honor their commitments.  Just ask Ronald Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
Click to expand...

He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
Click to expand...

August 13, 2010
RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.


----------



## blastoff

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is always whining about how he is victimized by anyone who dares criticizes him. In fact, nearly every day he plays clips of his being victimized by others. It is a regular part of his broadcast and he pretends to be shocked if he hasn't been attacked for his previous days broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
Click to expand...

LOL...hadit, you may as well be talking to JoeyB on this one.


----------



## Flopper

gipper said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is apparent from your post you are parroting what the left media tells you.  Rush endured Bush I and II, and was number 1 the whole time.
> 
> It is hilarious how lefties prove they only know what the left media tells them.  They are too lazy and closed minded to make their own assessment of Rush.
> 
> I don't like his strong ties to the GOP, but you have to love the way he skewers the stupid lefties and D party.
Click to expand...

Limbaugh supported both Bushs and their war's on Iraq.  His support for Bush II only faltered when when it became evident to the whole nation that he was incompetent ending his presidency with the worst presidential approval rating on record.


----------



## blastoff

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listeningbto Rush right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you heard your MessiahRushie politicize the church shooting while condemning politicizing the shooting. Porky used the shooting to play politics and attack the "Liberal" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you were listening to Rush instead of your messiah president playing politics with it.
Click to expand...

Oh, c'mon now play fair.  How does one _listen_ to someone out playing golf?


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Reagan who welshed because he didn't want to cut his Star Wars pork, Damn you are brainwashed!
> 
> And Gore named specifically the left flank bust as Franklin, it is right there in the video. The fact that you didn't catch it just proves how easily you are brainwashed. Your brainwashers gave you a suggestion of what to pay attention to in the video, namely what the curator was saying, and as a result you missed both Gore naming Franklin and repointing to the left flank bust as he named it.
> 
> You are so thoroughly brainwashed that even with the clues I just gave you, you will STILL miss the truth!!!!!
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> 
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
Click to expand...

Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.

First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?

Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.

Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It figures you would focus on Franklin and not Washington and Jefferson.  "And who are these guys"?  The fucking Vice President doesn't recognize the father of our country, and you ignore that.  And you call ME brainwashed.  Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
Click to expand...

Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington! The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.


First of all, how does that change the fact that your MessiahRushie and every other Right-wing source lied about Gore, and how much of an idiot does that make you that you still believed them after viewing the video that exposed their lies that you yourself posted before I posted the C-SPAN video you said you saw but didn't post? Remember it is these same proven liars that are telling you Gore couldn't ID Washington. Why would they suddenly start telling the truth about Washington after lying about Franklin? Why would they have to lie about Franklin if they could tell the truth about Washington?

I could say you defend the liar Porky because you always identify with a liar!


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you show your brainwashing by your MessiahRushie who injected Jefferson into the lie. There was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's home.
> 
> And Gore did not ask about Washington, he pointed to Lafayette and John Paul Jones when he asked "who are these people." Gore only pointed to the busts that were high on 4 wall sconces, the bust of Washington was much lower in a semi circular niche on the "extreme right" as described by the curator to distinguish it from the right sconce Adams position.
> 
> June 5, 2015
> RUSH:  It was kind of like when Algore was at Monticello walking around, and there presidential busts and such there.
> He points at Benjamin Franklin and says (paraphrased), "Who are these people?" The curator says, "Ahem, ahem, Benjamin Franklin and *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President?" "Oh, yeah, yeah, yeah. Benjamin Franklin."
> 
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's *Thomas Jefferson*, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  *"Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
Click to expand...

You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.

When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????


----------



## imawhosure

Flopper said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all about money, not the ratings.  It is fine, but hey, I would like to trash a lib radio host who is big, but I will be darned if I can find one anyone will listen to long enough to keep them on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no really big liberal radio talk show hosts as compared to conservatives because radio is not the medium of choice for liberals    Liberals are on the Internet and they generate amazing streaming numbers. The older crowds uses radio and definitely lean conservative.
> 
> Talk radio doesn't challenge people to question their ideas, it reinforces existing narratives.   That's not a good format for most liberals.
Click to expand...


There is a reason for that, liberals (and they are not really liberals, but that is for another discussion) are either 60s radicals, or younger people who were taught by 60s radicals.  You communicate with people the way they are most comfortable.

We have seen 1st hand how constant indoctrination of an idea, makes people do things that are really illogical.  (suicide bombers)  We have also seen the less a person believes an idea will affect them adversely, the more they support it if they think it is a good idea. (think Obamacare, and if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor, while saving 2500 bucks)

All modern liberalism is, is sleight of hand; but then that could also be said in many instances for the rinos.

As far as Rush goes, if his show fades away, I could care less.  Anyone who claims to want to save the country then demands 50 bucks to download his shows is all about himself; same goes for Laura Ingrham and Shaun Hannity.  He made his money, let him retire!


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain. The article does not explain or mention how many other stations picked him up. Nor does it explain that at his peak, he was virtually the only one doing it. Now you can hardly pick an AM station the doesn't have conservative talk.
> 
> Keep wishing you nutters, and we'll keep laughing at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other stations are only picking him up because IHeartRadio has to put the show SOMEWHERE when a station refuses to carry it.
> 
> The real problem with Rush is not his ratings, which are declining.  They are his demographics.  The average age of his listener is 45-65.  This is not a key demographic, because they don't really guy as much.
> 
> Rushlimbaugh.com Traffic and Demographic Statistics by Quantcast
> 
> More to the point, advertisers don't want to put their products on his show.  seriously, I listened to his show when I was in Wisconsin last week. There was only one private business advertiser.  The rest was all filled with Public Service Announcements the station was using as filler.
Click to expand...

Oh, Joey, great news for those of us accusing you of being an outright liar re your various allegations about Rush's lack of sponsorship.

Yesterday I emailed WSAU in Wausau, Wi the following:
Is it true the station's advertisers are in revolt over Rush's show and refusing to advertise on it, forcing you to air PSAs and station self-promos instead?

Reply received a few minutes ago from Chris:
This is not correct.  The program regularly sells-out (it is today, and I was 1 unit from sell-out yesterday).

Don't have permission to use his/her last name on the internet so I've not included it.  But anyone can go to the WSAU web site as I did and email them.  My reply was from
Chris.(last name)@mwcradio.com

So, Joey, you're busted again.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> No, Joey, WSUA - call letters you previously posted - is a Spanish station in Miami.
> Once I found that out yesterday, and knowing you'd also previously posted a Wisconsin station airing Rush only ran one ad and the rest PSAs, I looked up WI stations and found WSAU in Wausau, WI. So I naturally tuned in during Rush's show and I'll give you one guess what I found out about your allegation.



That you apparently have a magic radio that can get any station in the country?   I think that's the drugs.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Yesterday I emailed WSAU in Wausau, Wi the following:
> Is it true the station's advertisers are in revolt over Rush's show and refusing to advertise on it, forcing you to air PSAs and station self-promos instead?



I thought you said you LISTENED to the station from Michigan.  Which would be a really good trick, I can barely get it in on radio in Vilas County.... Now you are taking the word of a station staffer who probably has been told to repeat the happy speech that everything is fine and we are totally selling commercials up here.  no really.


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings for talk radio have been trending down for some time, but Limbaugh is STILL a powerhouse.
> 
> Funny how the lefties keep hoping for his demise, while ignoring the many lib TV broadcast networks which have fallen dramatically. Look at the ratings of CNN or MSNBC, for example.
> 
> Here is the truth. Can lefties accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, ratings don't matter if you can't get advertisers.
> 
> Glen Beck won his time slot on Fox, but the fact was, no one wanted their ads on his show.
> 
> And in markets like Chicago and LA, Limbaugh's show is in the toilet.  his show on WLS is in 25th place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest danger Limbaugh faces is a Republican controlled government.  As long as he has a Democrat president to attack, he'll maintain his ratings. However, give him a Republican president to defend and he's in trouble because he's an attack dog, not a defender.  Look at his ratings during the administration of Bush vs. Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is apparent from your post you are parroting what the left media tells you.  Rush endured Bush I and II, and was number 1 the whole time.
> 
> It is hilarious how lefties prove they only know what the left media tells them.  They are too lazy and closed minded to make their own assessment of Rush.
> 
> I don't like his strong ties to the GOP, but you have to love the way he skewers the stupid lefties and D party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Limbaugh supported both Bushs and their war's on Iraq.  His support for Bush II only faltered when when it became evident to the whole nation that he was incompetent ending his presidency with the worst presidential approval rating on record.
Click to expand...

Agreed...for this he deserves criticism, but don't you love the way he exposes the fallacy and idiocy of leftism?


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit.  Gore pointed to George Washington, then all the others and said "Who are these people"?  He never named one of them.  The tour guide had to tell him who all of them were.  That moron didn't recognize even one of them.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
Click to expand...

You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed into the room and to the right (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were), it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust). And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just playing dumb so you can lie.
> 
> When Gore points to the busts with a pan from right to left, his arm is at the same height the whole time, so he only pointed to the wall sconces. Washington was not on a wall sconce.
> 
> After Gore finished his pan at the left flank he starts to lower his arm and then almost immediately he repoints to the left flank bust and says one word, "Franklin." Gore said it talking over the curator saying "Washington on the extreme." When Gore repoints to the left flank bust he does not raise his arm as high as when he did his pan, his pointing finger just clears his right shoulder. The camera looks over his right shoulder as Tipper's moves her head down and to the left while he repoints to the left flank bust and name it "Franklin." So keep your eyes on Gore's right shoulder and Tipper's head when you see her head move and listen for Gore's distinct voice talking over the curator, and then tell the truth for once in your life.
> 
> Clinton Gore Monticello Video C-SPAN.org
> 
> 
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
Click to expand...

You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!

People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.

You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.

Show me the name of Franklin at the bottom of his bust, liar.










Benjamin Franklin Bust by Houdon Sculpture Thomas Jefferson s Monticello


----------



## HenryBHough

Intrigued by all this bullshit, today I set out to listen to a bit of Mr. Limbaugh's program.  I found two stations carrying it so stayed with the one with the strongest signal.  I had come upon him just as he was cutting away to a commercial break.  It went on so long I arrived at my destination and never did hear any of his "content".  Only three national and two and a half local commercials.

Yeah, I can see where that many commercials might whittle away at an audience.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pointed at George Washington and said "Who are these people?".  Let's say that he recognized Benjamin Franklin.  Give him a medal but he failed to recognize the father of our country.  Our Vice President didn't recognize George Washington!  The man is an idiot, which is probably why you are defending him, you identify with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
Click to expand...

Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have made progress. You no longer claim Gore couldn't name the bust of Jefferson since there was no bust of Jefferson, and while you obviously heard Gore name the bust of Franklin, the other bust your MessiahRushie lied about, since you are conceding it without being honest enough to affirm it, you now what to argue about Washington.
> 
> First of all, the bust of Washington is not visible in the video, so how can YOU prove Gore pointed to his bust?
> Remember the curator gave 5 names and there are only 4 wall sconces and the position of the Washington bust was described as "on the EXTREME right." The 4 sconce positions were named as L to R, Franklin, Lafayette, John Paul Jones and Adams. So where do you think the EXTREME right position is?
> 
> Now I have been to Monticello before that 1993 visit when there were 5 busts and I saw that Washington's bust was parked in a small semi circular niche to the right of the wall sconces and much lower than the sconces. The bust of Adams in no longer there and Washington has been moved to the middle of the sconces along with Franklin after the 1993 tour.
> Here is a panoramic view of the way the Tea Room is laid out now and you can see where the niche is relative to the wall sconces and the door.. Click in the image and move your mouse to rotate the view 360 degrees.
> 
> Monticello Panoramic Image of Tea Room
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
Click to expand...

Damn you can't count, the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces. As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.

Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you can't count, the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces. As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
Click to expand...

BTW, the plaques under the busts, like the furniture and the curtains, are constantly changing.





As you can see, none of the 3 plaques in the picture with Franklin at the left center in the earlier post match this photo with Franklin on the right center, therefore you can't even prove the plaques have anything at all to do with the busts!!!


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, ed.  You lost this argument when I posted the link.  Anyone can watch it and see that Gore was clueless about those busts.  You would admit it too if you were honest.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
Click to expand...

He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't admit the truth even when it is staring you in your face. Gore was clearly pointing to the two busts in the middle and he got impatient when the curator named the busts he knew and pointed to them AGAIN holding out his first finger and pinky to get the curator to name them after Gore named the bust of Franklin.
> 
> When exactly in the video did you "see" Gore point to the semi circular niche to the extreme right of the 4 wall sconces?????
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.
Click to expand...

You can see only 3, the right wall sconce is empty. And the fact that the curator named Adams even though it was not there proves the curator named more bust than Gore pointed to.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't know when to quit, do you?  One more time, now pay attention.  Gore pointed* into the room and to the right* (at Washington) and panned to the left and said "Who are these people?".  He didn't say "Who is this person" or Who is that person", he said "PEOPLE".  That means ALL of them.  And when he said "Franklin" (after he asked who they were),* it looked like he was reading it (probably saw the name underneath the bust).* And clearly, Washington was at the SAME LEVEL as the rest of them.  Don't try to lie about it's placement.  Gore did not know who any of them were and all of your hair splitting about his pinky finger isn't going to change that.  Anyone can watch the video and see that you're trying to cover for Gore's utter stupidity (with your own).
> 
> 
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see only 3, the right wall sconce is empty. And the fact that the curator named Adams even though it was not there proves the curator named more bust than Gore pointed to.
Click to expand...

There were 4 in the video.  You can post as many pictures as you like, I'm talking about the video that GORE was in.  There were 4 busts and the host named 4, then said Adams was usually there but not that day.  He said Washington was on the extreme right, and you can see all 4 busts, meaning that the one on the far right had to be Washington. The more you try to lie for Gore, the more ridiculous you look.  But keep digging, I enjoy watching you bury yourself along with the idiot Al Gore (you know, the guy who invented the internet).


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Wow....

Seventeen pages about Rush Limbaugh.

I am sure he'd be happy.

Fluking unbelievable.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will make up any lie to protect your lying MessiahRushie, including inventing a name at the bottom of the bust!!!
> 
> People means more than one, not necessarily all, and Gore did ask the name of the two busts in the middle, Lafayette and John Paul Jones. The curator undeniably GAVE MORE NAMES than Gore asked for. Gore pointed into the room to the right center (at John Paul Jones), and certainly did NOT point to the EXTREME right where the curator said Washington was.
> 
> You still haven't indicated where in the video you SAW the bust of Washington, which is never visible in the video because it was so far to the extreme right it was right next to the doors about waist high.
> 
> Show me the name of washington at the bottom of his bust, liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see only 3, the right wall sconce is empty. And the fact that the curator named Adams even though it was not there proves the curator named more bust than Gore pointed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were 4 in the video.  You can post as many pictures as you like, I'm talking about the video that GORE was in.  There were 4 busts and the host named 4, then said Adams was usually there but not that day.  He said Washington was on the extreme right, and you can see all 4 busts, meaning that the one on the far right had to be Washington. The more you try to lie for Gore, the more ridiculous you look.  But keep digging, I enjoy watching you bury yourself along with the idiot Al Gore (you know, the guy who invented the internet).
Click to expand...

You are seeing things, all you can see of the 4th sconce is the base through the windows of the door. There is nothing sitting on the base which is why you can see the folds of the drapes above the base of the sconce. The fact that the curator named Adams proves the curator gave more information than Gore asked for because it would be impossible for Gore to ask him to name a bust that wasn't there. The position the bust of Adams usually took was the 4th wall sconce, but since Adams was not there the 4th sconce was empty. You can see the bust of Washington on the 4th sconce like you saw the Gore reading name Franklin off the bottom of the bust and like you saw Franklin's name on the plaques under the bust and like you saw the bust of Jefferson. You see what you want to see and not what is there.

Just admit it your MessiahRushie lied to you and you swallowed his lie and you can't admit you are that stupid and gullible.

November 17, 2010
RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> There were 4 busts and the host named 4, then said Adams was usually there but not that day. He said Washington was on the extreme right, and you can see all 4 busts, meaning that the one on the far right had to be Washington.


4 busts plus Adams makes 5 positions with one empty. According to you the two in the center are center and right and the one on the right is the extreme right, rather than left, left center, right center, and right, the way a normal person would describe 4 positions and extreme right would be a 5th position to the right of the right position and not one of the center positions.


----------



## JoeB131

MEANWHILE... 

Rush Limbaugh s downward spiral continues Another demotion another step toward irrelevancy - Salon.com

The bad news: The station currently boasts a 0.6 rating, trails four non-commercial stations in the market, and becomes yet another big-city, cellar-dwelling outpost that Limbaugh is forced to call home.

The station, WKOX, is the type of “bottom-rung” affiliate that Limbaugh was rarely associated with during his halcyon days as the king of talk radio. But those days seem to be dwindling as the Boston fall from grace has previously played out for Limbaugh in places like Los Angeles and Indianapolis. In each instance, Limbaugh exited a prosperous, longtime radio home and was forced to settle for an also-ran outlet with miniscule ratings.

In Boston, Limbaugh had to once again be bailed out by his corporate bosses. Formerly known as Clear Channel, iHeartMedia owns the syndication company that produces and sells Limbaugh’s radio show. iHeartMedia also owns hundreds of radio stations.

So with no takers in Boston, iHeartMedia turned to its lowly WKOX station, scrubbed its Spanish language format, and will flip it to “Talk 1430” on June 29, where listeners will hear a hodgepodge of far-right talk mixed Fox Sports Radio programming. “With the lack of options for gaining syndication revenue from another broadcaster, dumping the extraneous 1430 format becomes the only clear option for the company,” notedRadioInsight.


----------



## Andylusion

JoeB131 said:


> MEANWHILE...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh s downward spiral continues Another demotion another step toward irrelevancy - Salon.com
> 
> The bad news: The station currently boasts a 0.6 rating, trails four non-commercial stations in the market, and becomes yet another big-city, cellar-dwelling outpost that Limbaugh is forced to call home.
> 
> The station, WKOX, is the type of “bottom-rung” affiliate that Limbaugh was rarely associated with during his halcyon days as the king of talk radio. But those days seem to be dwindling as the Boston fall from grace has previously played out for Limbaugh in places like Los Angeles and Indianapolis. In each instance, Limbaugh exited a prosperous, longtime radio home and was forced to settle for an also-ran outlet with miniscule ratings.
> 
> In Boston, Limbaugh had to once again be bailed out by his corporate bosses. Formerly known as Clear Channel, iHeartMedia owns the syndication company that produces and sells Limbaugh’s radio show. iHeartMedia also owns hundreds of radio stations.
> 
> So with no takers in Boston, iHeartMedia turned to its lowly WKOX station, scrubbed its Spanish language format, and will flip it to “Talk 1430” on June 29, where listeners will hear a hodgepodge of far-right talk mixed Fox Sports Radio programming. “With the lack of options for gaining syndication revenue from another broadcaster, dumping the extraneous 1430 format becomes the only clear option for the company,” notedRadioInsight.



Must really tick you off that he couldn't care less what you think, huh?   It's not like still being number 1 in talk radio, is a heavy cross to bear....


----------



## hadit

blastoff said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hadit, you may as well be talking to JoeyB on this one.
Click to expand...

It's entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you listen to him far more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
Click to expand...

Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike DittoNazis, I also remember what he says which is why I can always use his own words against him.
> 
> October 06, 2010
> RUSH: I don't trust anybody this skinny, I just don't.
> 
> June 16, 2015
> RUSH:  Okay, so I officially today announced that I identify as skinny.  From this day going forward, I am skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
Click to expand...

He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you JoeyB wannabe, here's the rest of Rush's 6/16 quote that you left out...
> "...Now, in the old days, people's reaction to that would be to call me delusional and maybe think I needed some help.  Today, I'm brave. It's a courageous act to* identify as skinny *when one is not."
> 
> In attempting to "use his own words against him" your pea brain made the leap that you had Rush in a gotcha moment, clearly inferring he's a liar, hypocrite, etc. relating to skinny.
> 
> Those of us with comprehension skills however knew exactly what Rush was doing, yanking the chains of you idiot lefties over your latest lunacy that anyone - see Jenner, Dolezal - who claims to "identify as" X, Y, or Z is in fact an X, Y, or Z, case closed.
> 
> I will give you an A grade though Eddie for likely convincing your fellow lunatic lefty clowns you scored some points against el Rushbo.  Sure they got boners over it just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.
Click to expand...

Okay, so he does NOT say everything literally.  It is obvious, therefore, that you really don't have anything substantive on which to stand.  If you don't know when Rush is making fun of someone, why are you listening?  You should be doing something more suited to a lesser intellect.


----------



## Flopper

imawhosure said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all about money, not the ratings.  It is fine, but hey, I would like to trash a lib radio host who is big, but I will be darned if I can find one anyone will listen to long enough to keep them on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no really big liberal radio talk show hosts as compared to conservatives because radio is not the medium of choice for liberals    Liberals are on the Internet and they generate amazing streaming numbers. The older crowds uses radio and definitely lean conservative.
> 
> Talk radio doesn't challenge people to question their ideas, it reinforces existing narratives.   That's not a good format for most liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason for that, liberals (and they are not really liberals, but that is for another discussion) are either 60s radicals, or younger people who were taught by 60s radicals.  You communicate with people the way they are most comfortable.
> 
> We have seen 1st hand how constant indoctrination of an idea, makes people do things that are really illogical.  (suicide bombers)  We have also seen the less a person believes an idea will affect them adversely, the more they support it if they think it is a good idea. (think Obamacare, and if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor, while saving 2500 bucks)
> 
> All modern liberalism is, is sleight of hand; but then that could also be said in many instances for the rinos.
> 
> As far as Rush goes, if his show fades away, I could care less.  Anyone who claims to want to save the country then demands 50 bucks to download his shows is all about himself; same goes for Laura Ingrham and Shaun Hannity.  He made his money, let him retire!
Click to expand...

The success of conservative talk show hosts depends on the success of those they seek to bring down.  If conservatives maintained control of government, most of these guys would be back spinning records in Podunk.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not saying your MessiahRushie is a liar for saying he's skinny, I'm clearly saying that by Porky saying he IDENTIFIES with skinny, then by his OWN opinion he is untrustworthy. I am clearly accepting his skinny identity!
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so he does NOT say everything literally.  It is obvious, therefore, that you really don't have anything substantive on which to stand.  If you don't know when Rush is making fun of someone, why are you listening?  You should be doing something more suited to a lesser intellect.
Click to expand...

But he's lying when he says he is making fun of someone, he, as a liar, is serious.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.



How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
Click to expand...

Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.

You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, the fact that he was mocking the current "trans" fad flew completely over your head and now you're stuck trying to convince us he was being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so he does NOT say everything literally.  It is obvious, therefore, that you really don't have anything substantive on which to stand.  If you don't know when Rush is making fun of someone, why are you listening?  You should be doing something more suited to a lesser intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's lying when he says he is making fun of someone, he, as a liar, is serious.
Click to expand...

Wow, you MUST pay a lot of attention to what he says, if you claim to know all that.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
Click to expand...

Yeah, after he said that if I was a DittoNazi I would deny listening to him just like you


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 13, 2010
> RUSH: I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.
> I'll bet you half of my problems with liberals in the media is I live in Literalville. I say what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so he does NOT say everything literally.  It is obvious, therefore, that you really don't have anything substantive on which to stand.  If you don't know when Rush is making fun of someone, why are you listening?  You should be doing something more suited to a lesser intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's lying when he says he is making fun of someone, he, as a liar, is serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you MUST pay a lot of attention to what he says, if you claim to know all that.
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a lot of listening to figure that out, if you have a working brain.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you also claim he lies?  Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> He lies like someone who identifies with skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so he does NOT say everything literally.  It is obvious, therefore, that you really don't have anything substantive on which to stand.  If you don't know when Rush is making fun of someone, why are you listening?  You should be doing something more suited to a lesser intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's lying when he says he is making fun of someone, he, as a liar, is serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you MUST pay a lot of attention to what he says, if you claim to know all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a lot of listening to figure that out, if you have a working brain.
Click to expand...

Then you haven't been paying much attention.  One detects a fair amount of partisan dissonance going on here.


----------



## Flopper

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
Click to expand...

Hate to say it, but he's not about to go off the air.  He has a large audience of hard core conservatives, that need their batteries charged daily. People with more middle of road politics simply don't need that constant affirmation of their beliefs.  For most of us, that don't froth at the mouth at the mention of big government, his programs are a bit boring unless you love listening to endless commercials.


----------



## S.J.

Flopper said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to say it, but he's not about to go off the air.  *He has a large audience of hard core conservatives*, that need their batteries charged daily. People with more middle of road politics simply don't need that constant affirmation of their beliefs.  For most of us, that don't froth at the mouth at the mention of big government, his programs are a bit boring *unless you love listening to endless commercials.*
Click to expand...

Sounds more like he has a large audience of hard core liberals.  And thanks for admitting he has plenty of sponsors.


----------



## SillyWabbit

I keep seeing this thread, and I wonder why it's still alive and with so many responses. Does _anyone_ really care one iota about whether or not Rush Limbaugh stays on the air forever or disappears tomorrow? Seriously?


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who wants to see for themselves can watch the video I posted of Gore making a fool of himself.  You can see Gore pointing at Washington in the right hand corner and he is at the same level as the others.  It's NOT waist high, moron.  Anyone can see it if they look.  You can see it in this picture you posted too, you stupid jerk.  Look at it, see the 3 framed photos or plaques (whatever they are) underneath it (like all the others)?  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see only 3, the right wall sconce is empty. And the fact that the curator named Adams even though it was not there proves the curator named more bust than Gore pointed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were 4 in the video.  You can post as many pictures as you like, I'm talking about the video that GORE was in.  There were 4 busts and the host named 4, then said Adams was usually there but not that day.  He said Washington was on the extreme right, and you can see all 4 busts, meaning that the one on the far right had to be Washington. The more you try to lie for Gore, the more ridiculous you look.  But keep digging, I enjoy watching you bury yourself along with the idiot Al Gore (you know, the guy who invented the internet).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing things, all you can see of the 4th sconce is the base through the windows of the door. There is nothing sitting on the base which is why you can see the folds of the drapes above the base of the sconce. The fact that the curator named Adams proves the curator gave more information than Gore asked for because it would be impossible for Gore to ask him to name a bust that wasn't there. The position the bust of Adams usually took was the 4th wall sconce, but since Adams was not there the 4th sconce was empty. You can see the bust of Washington on the 4th sconce like you saw the Gore reading name Franklin off the bottom of the bust and like you saw Franklin's name on the plaques under the bust and like you saw the bust of Jefferson. You see what you want to see and not what is there.
> 
> Just admit it your MessiahRushie lied to you and you swallowed his lie and you can't admit you are that stupid and gullible.
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
Click to expand...

This is the last post before I put you on ignore, fuckwad.  Anybody can watch the video I posted (with Gore in it) and see that he had to ask who they were.  Just admit it, Gore is an idiot and you're going to great lengths to make him look like less of an idiot (which makes you look like MORE of one).  Now you can go back to listening to Rush.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you can't count, *the curator named 5 (FIVE) bust positions, starting with Franklin on the left, Lafayette, John Paul Jones, Adams, and that would put Washington, on the EXTREME right past the 4th wall sconce, of only 4 wall sconces.* As the interactive panoramic link I provided shows, the only place past the 4th wall sconce for a bust is the waist high semi circular niche where the tea service set is in the panorama, between the 4th wall sconce and the door.
> 
> Are you really stupid enough to think Gore could read a name that isn't there off those tiny plaques from his distance???
> Why yes, yes you are, or at least you have to pretend to be to rationalize to yourself that you are not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> He named 4, starting with Washington, moron.  He said usually Adams is there but wasn't at the time.  You can see all 4 busts in the video, the only 4 that are there.  Go back and watch it again, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see only 3, the right wall sconce is empty. And the fact that the curator named Adams even though it was not there proves the curator named more bust than Gore pointed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were 4 in the video.  You can post as many pictures as you like, I'm talking about the video that GORE was in.  There were 4 busts and the host named 4, then said Adams was usually there but not that day.  He said Washington was on the extreme right, and you can see all 4 busts, meaning that the one on the far right had to be Washington. The more you try to lie for Gore, the more ridiculous you look.  But keep digging, I enjoy watching you bury yourself along with the idiot Al Gore (you know, the guy who invented the internet).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing things, all you can see of the 4th sconce is the base through the windows of the door. There is nothing sitting on the base which is why you can see the folds of the drapes above the base of the sconce. The fact that the curator named Adams proves the curator gave more information than Gore asked for because it would be impossible for Gore to ask him to name a bust that wasn't there. The position the bust of Adams usually took was the 4th wall sconce, but since Adams was not there the 4th sconce was empty. You can see the bust of Washington on the 4th sconce like you saw the Gore reading name Franklin off the bottom of the bust and like you saw Franklin's name on the plaques under the bust and like you saw the bust of Jefferson. You see what you want to see and not what is there.
> 
> Just admit it your MessiahRushie lied to you and you swallowed his lie and you can't admit you are that stupid and gullible.
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."  "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the last post before I put you on ignore, fuckwad.  Anybody can watch the video I posted (with Gore in it) and see that he had to ask who they were.  Just admit it, Gore is an idiot and you're going to great lengths to make him look like less of an idiot (which makes you look like MORE of one).  Now you can go back to listening to Rush.
Click to expand...

The video clearly shows Gore asked for the name of the 2 center busts, he named Franklin himself and never pointed to Washington.

What is idiotic is you still believing the lie after you got caught mindlessly parroting the lie that Gore could not recognize busts of Franklin and Jefferson. Rather than admit the truth, you invented a name plaque under the bust of Franklin and repositioned the bust of Washington. All you show is just how the Right will rationalize anything to cling to a lie they have been programmed to swallow and no amount of truth can deprogram a CON$ervative.

You can run and hide from the truth now with your ignore button.


----------



## Andylusion

SillyWabbit said:


> I keep seeing this thread, and I wonder why it's still alive and with so many responses. Does _anyone_ really care one iota about whether or not Rush Limbaugh stays on the air forever or disappears tomorrow? Seriously?



Yeah it is very surprising.   I've been rather amused by the entire thread, because in the act of posting now 18 pages worth of posts about Rush Limbaugh, they have inadvertently completely destroyed their own argument that he's irrelevant.

If Rush Limbaugh was in fact irrelevant.......  no one would care enough to make 350 posts about how irrelevant he is.

The most amusing of these, is "edthecynic".   This guy is a trip....  he claims no one cares what Rush says, that he's irrelevant now.....   but then....  has a dozen Rush quotes in his own signature....  proving he cares, and apparently believes Rush is relevant enough to everyone that we'd care to read Rush's quotes.

The contradictions throughout this thread are just hilarious to me.


----------



## edthecynic

Andylusion said:


> The most amusing of these, is "edthecynic". This guy is a trip....* he claims no one cares what Rush says, that he's irrelevant now*..... but then....* has a dozen Rush quotes in his own signature*....


You lie and exaggerate just like your MessiahRushie!!!
I made no such claim, and I have exactly 3 quotes in my sig, which thoroughly expose Porky's hypocrisy!!!


----------



## Flopper

S.J. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to say it, but he's not about to go off the air.  *He has a large audience of hard core conservatives*, that need their batteries charged daily. People with more middle of road politics simply don't need that constant affirmation of their beliefs.  For most of us, that don't froth at the mouth at the mention of big government, his programs are a bit boring *unless you love listening to endless commercials.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like he has a large audience of hard core liberals.  And thanks for admitting he has plenty of sponsors.
Click to expand...

I think a lot liberals catch his program from time to time.  If you're traveling and get tired of listening to music, the choices are often limited to conservative talk radio, or evangelical preachers.


----------



## S.J.

Flopper said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to say it, but he's not about to go off the air.  *He has a large audience of hard core conservatives*, that need their batteries charged daily. People with more middle of road politics simply don't need that constant affirmation of their beliefs.  For most of us, that don't froth at the mouth at the mention of big government, his programs are a bit boring *unless you love listening to endless commercials.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like he has a large audience of hard core liberals.  And thanks for admitting he has plenty of sponsors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a lot liberals catch his program from time to time.  If you're traveling and get tired of listening to music, the choices are often limited to conservative talk radio, or evangelical preachers.
Click to expand...

Ok, Flopper (wink, nod).


----------



## S.J.

Andylusion said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing this thread, and I wonder why it's still alive and with so many responses. Does _anyone_ really care one iota about whether or not Rush Limbaugh stays on the air forever or disappears tomorrow? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is very surprising.   I've been rather amused by the entire thread, because in the act of posting now 18 pages worth of posts about Rush Limbaugh, they have inadvertently completely destroyed their own argument that he's irrelevant.
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh was in fact irrelevant.......  no one would care enough to make 350 posts about how irrelevant he is.
> 
> The most amusing of these, is "edthecynic".   This guy is a trip....  he claims no one cares what Rush says, that he's irrelevant now.....   but then....  has a dozen Rush quotes in his own signature....  proving he cares, and apparently believes Rush is relevant enough to everyone that we'd care to read Rush's quotes.
> 
> The contradictions throughout this thread are just hilarious to me.
Click to expand...

Ed is definitely obsessed with Rush.  It's his life.


----------



## JoeB131

Andylusion said:


> Must really tick you off that he couldn't care less what you think, huh? It's not like still being number 1 in talk radio, is a heavy cross to bear....



I think Rush is very concerned that his contract is up and most stations don't want him anymore.


----------



## Flopper

JoeB131 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must really tick you off that he couldn't care less what you think, huh? It's not like still being number 1 in talk radio, is a heavy cross to bear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rush is very concerned that his contract is up and most stations don't want him anymore.
Click to expand...

He's been ranting and raving about Hillary and Obama for about 10 years. The public does get tired of this.


----------



## JoeB131

edthecynic said:


> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.



Sadly, given the other batshit crazy stuff he's said over the years, I'm amazed he is showing so much restraint.


----------



## Flopper

JoeB131 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, given the other batshit crazy stuff he's said over the years, I'm amazed he is showing so much restraint.
Click to expand...

He is a reflection of his audience, which tells you a lot about conservatives.


----------



## Andylusion

JoeB131 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must really tick you off that he couldn't care less what you think, huh? It's not like still being number 1 in talk radio, is a heavy cross to bear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rush is very concerned that his contract is up and most stations don't want him anymore.
Click to expand...


I would doubt it.    If he was a younger man, with 30 years ahead of him, yes losing a contract and a few radio stations could be a concern.

The dude is 64?   And he has over $500 Million in assets roughly? 

Honestly, how could he possibly be concerned?    Remember when Dan Rather left CBS, and everyone was screaming that it was over for him.  He was 74 years old.   He was finished, and washed up, and down and out. 

Oh wait, just 1 year later he's got his own show, Dan Rather Reports, where he has 100% control, hired his own staff, choosing his own stories, doing the entire show his way.

He's doing better now, than when he was with CBS... and he's in his 80s now.

Here's the difference.  Rush Limbaugh has half a billion dollars, and a greater name recognition than Dan Rather did.

I can't imagine any reason Rush could possibly be concerned about anything.   The guy could do nearly anything he wants for the rest of his life, and never run out of money.   He could just do paid speaking gigs until he dies.    He'd never run out of people signing up for him to talk.     And who knows, he could die tomorrow.  None of us knows when our time is up.   But it would be almost impossible for him to run out of money.


----------



## S.J.

If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.


----------



## Andylusion

S.J. said:


> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.



Of course.

But haters have to make up, and invent the evil of others, to justify their hatred.

That's why they post cartoons, and statements taken out of context, and scream "YOU LIE!" all the time, without any evidence supporting any of it.


----------



## Flopper

S.J. said:


> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.


If he gives his audience what they want, he'll maintain his ratings and he will be on the air regardless of what he says or does as long he satisfies his audience.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.


Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and Ed fill up your days when you can't write down everything Rush says so you can post it here and be all outraged??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie just blamed the SC church shooting on Liberals teaching evolution in the classroom. The asshole must really be desperate for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what he said you see because I never listen to his show.
> 
> You better find another hobby before he goes off the air or your life is going to get very lonely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, after he said that if I was a DittoNazi I would deny listening to him just like you
Click to expand...


There you go again projecting.

You listen to every word he says so everyone who you think id a republican must too.

I am not a republican and IDGAF what some blowhard on talk radio says.

I can't remember the last time I listened to commercial radio 

You might be a little happier if you stopped listening to pundits


----------



## Politico

RosieS said:


> Thanks for the GOOD news, Synth!
> 
> Regards from Rosie


The only good news would Synth telling us he is entering rehab.


----------



## JoeB131

Andylusion said:


> I would doubt it. If he was a younger man, with 30 years ahead of him, yes losing a contract and a few radio stations could be a concern.
> 
> The dude is 64? And he has over $500 Million in assets roughly?
> 
> Honestly, how could he possibly be concerned? Remember when Dan Rather left CBS, and everyone was screaming that it was over for him. He was 74 years old. He was finished, and washed up, and down and out.
> 
> Oh wait, just 1 year later he's got his own show, Dan Rather Reports, where he has 100% control, hired his own staff, choosing his own stories, doing the entire show his way.



And he doesn't have the influence he used to have, and will forever be remembered that he was the guy who got destroyed his own credibility because he tried to fob off fake memoes. 

Limbaugh will be forever remembered as the guy whose radio empire went down in flames because he called some poor girl a "slut" on the radio. 



Andylusion said:


> Here's the difference. Rush Limbaugh has half a billion dollars, and a greater name recognition than Dan Rather did.
> 
> I can't imagine any reason Rush could possibly be concerned about anything. The guy could do nearly anything he wants for the rest of his life, and never run out of money. He could just do paid speaking gigs until he dies. He'd never run out of people signing up for him to talk. And who knows, he could die tomorrow. None of us knows when our time is up. But it would be almost impossible for him to run out of money.



I'm sure he has enough money to go off to the Dominican Republican and live with Rent-boys if he wanted to, but the thing is, his reputation is ruined.  You will NOT see Republican candidates cower towards him in 2016 like they did in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!
Click to expand...

I haven't listened to Rush since the mid 90's.  You, however, listen to him every day and probably have been since he's been on the air.  What a life you must have to be so obsessed with somebody you hate so much that you tune in to hear him every day for 25 years, hanging on every word he says.  You should try getting a job or something.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't listened to Rush since the mid 90's.  You, however, listen to him every day and probably have been since he's been on the air.  What a life you must have to be so obsessed with somebody you hate so much that you tune in to hear him every day for 25 years, hanging on every word he says.  You should try getting a job or something.
Click to expand...

Most DittoNazis deny listening to their MessiahRushie after I expose him as a liar. You are no exception.

And as I said, I make money off his SUCKERS stupid enough to swallow his bullshit.


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't listened to Rush since the mid 90's.  You, however, listen to him every day and probably have been since he's been on the air.  What a life you must have to be so obsessed with somebody you hate so much that you tune in to hear him every day for 25 years, hanging on every word he says.  You should try getting a job or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most DittoNazis deny listening to their MessiahRushie after I expose him as a liar. You are no exception.
> 
> And as I said, *I make money off his SUCKERS stupid enough to swallow his bullshit.*
Click to expand...

Sure you do (wink).  I almost feel sorry for you, you're like an obsessed fan.  I'll bet you've probably even traveled to Palm Beach, hoping to get a glimpse of his house.  Law enforcement should be keeping an eye on you, pal.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't listened to Rush since the mid 90's.  You, however, listen to him every day and probably have been since he's been on the air.  What a life you must have to be so obsessed with somebody you hate so much that you tune in to hear him every day for 25 years, hanging on every word he says.  You should try getting a job or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most DittoNazis deny listening to their MessiahRushie after I expose him as a liar. You are no exception.
> 
> And as I said, *I make money off his SUCKERS stupid enough to swallow his bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do (wink).  I almost feel sorry for you, you're like an obsessed fan.  I'll bet you've probably even traveled to Palm Beach, hoping to get a glimpse of his house.  Law enforcement should be keeping an eye on you, pal.
Click to expand...

You are projecting.

And I tried to get YOU to back up the Gore at Monticello lie with money, didn't I?
You would be surprised how many DittoTards fell for that sucker bet!


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush was anything like his haters try to make him out to be, he would have been off the air within 6 months after he started.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that makes no sense, you worship your MessiahRushie even more now that I proved him a liar!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't listened to Rush since the mid 90's.  You, however, listen to him every day and probably have been since he's been on the air.  What a life you must have to be so obsessed with somebody you hate so much that you tune in to hear him every day for 25 years, hanging on every word he says.  You should try getting a job or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most DittoNazis deny listening to their MessiahRushie after I expose him as a liar. You are no exception.
> 
> And as I said, *I make money off his SUCKERS stupid enough to swallow his bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do (wink).  I almost feel sorry for you, you're like an obsessed fan.  I'll bet you've probably even traveled to Palm Beach, hoping to get a glimpse of his house.  Law enforcement should be keeping an eye on you, pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are projecting.*
> 
> And I tried to get YOU to back up the Gore at Monticello lie with money, didn't I?
> You would be surprised how many DittoTards fell for that sucker bet!
Click to expand...

You are obsessing.  You clearly need help.


----------



## HenryBHough

The morbid liberal fascination with Mr. Limbaugh says nothing about him but simply OODLES (liberals like words like that) about them.


----------



## Andylusion

JoeB131 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would doubt it. If he was a younger man, with 30 years ahead of him, yes losing a contract and a few radio stations could be a concern.
> 
> The dude is 64? And he has over $500 Million in assets roughly?
> 
> Honestly, how could he possibly be concerned? Remember when Dan Rather left CBS, and everyone was screaming that it was over for him. He was 74 years old. He was finished, and washed up, and down and out.
> 
> Oh wait, just 1 year later he's got his own show, Dan Rather Reports, where he has 100% control, hired his own staff, choosing his own stories, doing the entire show his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he doesn't have the influence he used to have, and will forever be remembered that he was the guy who got destroyed his own credibility because he tried to fob off fake memoes.
> 
> Limbaugh will be forever remembered as the guy whose radio empire went down in flames because he called some poor girl a "slut" on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the difference. Rush Limbaugh has half a billion dollars, and a greater name recognition than Dan Rather did.
> 
> I can't imagine any reason Rush could possibly be concerned about anything. The guy could do nearly anything he wants for the rest of his life, and never run out of money. He could just do paid speaking gigs until he dies. He'd never run out of people signing up for him to talk. And who knows, he could die tomorrow. None of us knows when our time is up. But it would be almost impossible for him to run out of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he has enough money to go off to the Dominican Republican and live with Rent-boys if he wanted to, but the thing is, his reputation is ruined.  You will NOT see Republican candidates cower towards him in 2016 like they did in 2008 and 2012.
Click to expand...


I don't think I can ever remember a time when people didn't say Rush's reputation is ruined.   I don't remember a time on any forum that I have ever been on, in the last 20 years, in which, someone on the left said "Oh yeah Rush's reputation is fantastic!".

Nor can I remember any mass media clip, by any major news outlet, where they said Rush's reputation was great.

I remember when that whole thing about the slut comment came out.   Can't think of a single person anywhere... not even one... whose opinion of Rush changed at all, by that comment.    The people who hated Rush to begin with, made a big deal out of it.  But they already hated him.    The people who liked Rush to begin with...  didn't change their views much.

Rush might be remembered that way by... you....  and those like you....  but Rush never cared what his haters thought of him, in the past, or now.

SO...  Not sure that's a big deal to him.

And again.... of course his influences in less.   He's old.   He's 64 man.  This is the cycle of life.  You become an adult, grow yourself, peak, and then decline.    We're all going to go through the declining years.  It's how life works.

I suppose if that makes you feel good now.... ok... but just remember you reap what you sow, and someday when you get older, and people are laughing at you declining.... *shrug*....  you reap what you sow dude.   Again, I highly doubt he cares much.   He just about single handed created an entire field of talk radio.

Besides that.... I'm not seeing this 'cowering' before Rush by Republicans that you seem to imply.    I can think of several times where Republicans pushed people that Rush was not impressed with, or policy positions he was not supportive of... and they didn't seem to care much.     Rush was never a big fan of McCain.   If the Republicans were cowering in fear over that, they sure hid it well.   And certainly not Bob Dole.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

How many times can one person finally destroy his career?  Geez Rush!  Isn't this about the 208th time that you have finally done it? 

Stop destroying your career all the time.  It's getting old.

Btw:  How much did you make last year?


----------



## JoeB131

Andylusion said:


> I remember when that whole thing about the slut comment came out. Can't think of a single person anywhere... not even one... whose opinion of Rush changed at all, by that comment. The people who hated Rush to begin with, made a big deal out of it. But they already hated him. The people who liked Rush to begin with... didn't change their views much.



Well, there was one major group that didn't like Rush so much after all. 

Major advertisers like Carbonite, Sleep Comfort and other companies that used to put commercials on his show and don't now.  



Andylusion said:


> Besides that.... I'm not seeing this 'cowering' before Rush by Republicans that you seem to imply. I can think of several times where Republicans pushed people that Rush was not impressed with, or policy positions he was not supportive of... and they didn't seem to care much. Rush was never a big fan of McCain. If the Republicans were cowering in fear over that, they sure hid it well. And certainly not Bob Dole.



McCain got the nomination because everyone else running that year was a clown.  

Rush did scream and whine about it, but at the end of the day, he kind of had no choice.


----------



## HenryBHough

Mr. Limbaugh knew what everybody else other than the dwindling "Republican Mainstream" that nominating a liberal to run against another liberal was to ensure election of a liberal even if there was 100% voter turnout.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Mr. Limbaugh knew what everybody else other than the dwindling "Republican Mainstream" that nominating a liberal to run against another liberal was to ensure election of a liberal even if there was 100% voter turnout.


There are no Republican "Liberals." That is just an excuse for every time CON$ fail, suddenly the CON$ become Libs.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ed, tomorrow the sun will rise and, in the fullness of time, Rush Limbaugh will make a fresh start in tormenting the huge audience of liberals monitoring him.

The *only* thing more certain?

That you'll have your ear glued to something that's carrying his program.  Probably on some streaming device so you can even keep tuned in while shitting your brains out in angst.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Joey, WSUA - call letters you previously posted - is a Spanish station in Miami.
> Once I found that out yesterday, and knowing you'd also previously posted a Wisconsin station airing Rush only ran one ad and the rest PSAs, I looked up WI stations and found WSAU in Wausau, WI. So I naturally tuned in during Rush's show and I'll give you one guess what I found out about your allegation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you apparently have a magic radio that can get any station in the country?   I think that's the drugs.
Click to expand...


Congrats, JoeyB.   That is without a doubt the dumbest thing I've heard from a lefty nitwit since Hillary assured everyone her emails were 100% safe from snooping/being stolen because the Secret Service stands guard at her NY home 24/7, making it impossible for her to be hacked. 

Here's the deal, JoeyB.  And it might come as a shock to you so you'd best sit down first.  Today, you don't need a radio, magic or otherwise, to listen to stations anywhere.  Anyone who wants to tune into, for example, WLS in Chicago or WSAU in Wausau, WI to listen to Rush's show, chock full of national/local ads, can do so sans a radio.   I'll bet even you could figure out how to do it so you could hear his commentary and many commercials too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not hard and fast rules.  I've picked up WABC in NY on the east coast of Florida, and I've picked up the mega-station in St. Louis on the Florida panhandle.
> 
> The conditions have to be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That (above) is the daytime contour.  After sunset the range of a clear-channel station is all over the map, a thousand miles or more.  But Limblob is on in the afternoon, and I don't believe WLS is audible as far out as Louisville in the daytime. Even Indianapolis would be a reach (and noisy) -- that's 150 miles.  Maybe if you had an antena stretched out over several acres -- for the purpose of hearing Limblob...
> 
> But night time, all bets are off.  When he was a kid in Philadelphia my dad picked up KFI-AM.  Which is in Los Angeles.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how radio waves and such are inhibited, or can travel thousands of miles.  When I was last at the top of the Empire State Building my buddy's watch did an automatic linkup with the atomic clock in Denver.  Total line of sight, no obstruction.  When I was in Guam it was radio heaven, picking up stations from everywhere.


----------



## Synthaholic

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already pointed out, Liberals are too busy working at jobs to sit around being told what to think.  Laziness and gullibility are conservative traits.
> 
> 
> 
> Lib talk shows fail because they are just shit. Emotional garbage, hate filled rhetoric and no audience wants to hear it. Not even other libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described Right-Wing radio.  And you're a good little dittohead by parroting Rush's mantra:  Accuse the other side of doing whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be describing left wing radio if any could stay around long enough. Your spin doesn't cut it and guys like Rush make a living pointing it out. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - Liberal talk radio is never going to be wildly popular.
> 
> 
> Liberals are too busy working for a living to spend the day getting angry listening to the radio.
> Facts are boring.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For somebody who doesn't have time to listen to him you sure seem to listen to him a lot.  Maybe you goof off a lot or maybe you're lying about having a job.
Click to expand...

I hear him frequently a few days a week, but only for 5-10 min at a time, driving to an appointment.  Same with Beck in the morning.

But even then I only turn to them when NPR is boring me to tears, about 30% of the time.  More during pledge drive.


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis is a stupid comparison, considering during the day Chicago's WLS megastaion can be heard all the way to Louisville and they carry Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not hard and fast rules.  I've picked up WABC in NY on the east coast of Florida, and I've picked up the mega-station in St. Louis on the Florida panhandle.
> 
> The conditions have to be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That (above) is the daytime contour.  After sunset the range of a clear-channel station is all over the map, a thousand miles or more.  But Limblob is on in the afternoon, and I don't believe WLS is audible as far out as Louisville in the daytime. Even Indianapolis would be a reach (and noisy) -- that's 150 miles.  Maybe if you had an antena stretched out over several acres -- for the purpose of hearing Limblob...
> 
> But night time, all bets are off.  When he was a kid in Philadelphia my dad picked up KFI-AM.  Which is in Los Angeles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how radio waves and such are inhibited, or can travel thousands of miles.  When I was last at the top of the Empire State Building my buddy's watch did an automatic linkup with the atomic clock in Denver.  Total line of sight, no obstruction.  When I was in Guam it was radio heaven, picking up stations from everywhere.
Click to expand...


Yabbut the atomic clock (WWVB in Fort Collins) is longwave.  It's designed to cover whatever area you push it to consistently (without fading).  And you don't need to be high up; that one's a ground wave.  It sets all the clocks that are designed to set that way, all over the country.  We don't use longwave for general broadcast here but Europe does.

But I do remember flipping on an FM radio aboard a plane over New Jersey and picking up WGBH-FM in Boston.  That's where line-of-sight pays off, on those higher frequencies.

There's been a lot of Sporadic E-skip in the last week, which is a phenomenon where VHF signals (including FM and the old analogue TV lower channels) can show up a thousand miles away.  So you might wanna look around on FM, though I'm not sure it's still active.


----------



## ninja007

title of the op is so funny- stunning fall? stunning fall? Rush is still on top after 25 years. lmao.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Congrats, JoeyB. That is without a doubt the dumbest thing I've heard from a lefty nitwit since Hillary assured everyone her emails were 100% safe from snooping/being stolen because the Secret Service stands guard at her NY home 24/7, making it impossible for her to be hacked.



Not even sure how that is relevent to anything, but do carry on... 



blastoff said:


> Here's the deal, JoeyB. And it might come as a shock to you so you'd best sit down first. Today, you don't need a radio, magic or otherwise, to listen to stations anywhere. Anyone who wants to tune into, for example, WLS in Chicago or WSAU in Wausau, WI to listen to Rush's show, chock full of national/local ads, can do so sans a radio. I'll bet even you could figure out how to do it so you could hear his commentary and many commercials too.



Actually, the internet broadcast and the terrestrial broadcasts have different commercials... but to the point, the last time I listened to Rush on WSAU, they had one commercial for a local business and then six public service announcements. 

Rush has lost a lot of advertisers, and stations want to dump him.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, JoeyB. That is without a doubt the dumbest thing I've heard from a lefty nitwit since Hillary assured everyone her emails were 100% safe from snooping/being stolen because the Secret Service stands guard at her NY home 24/7, making it impossible for her to be hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sure how that is relevent to anything, but do carry on...
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal, JoeyB. And it might come as a shock to you so you'd best sit down first. Today, you don't need a radio, magic or otherwise, to listen to stations anywhere. Anyone who wants to tune into, for example, WLS in Chicago or WSAU in Wausau, WI to listen to Rush's show, chock full of national/local ads, can do so sans a radio. I'll bet even you could figure out how to do it so you could hear his commentary and many commercials too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the internet broadcast and the terrestrial broadcasts have different commercials... but to the point, the last time I listened to Rush on WSAU, they had one commercial for a local business and then six public service announcements.
> 
> Rush has lost a lot of advertisers, and stations want to dump him.
Click to expand...

Sorry, Joey, you're lying to the class, again.  Recall last week listening on line WLS ran the same three national spots during the first commercial break that ran on WOODs terrestrial broadcast in MI during its first break.  It's all a matter of record anyone can verify with either station, lest someone think I'm doing a JoeyB job here.

You  should read through your posts on this thread to get an idea how truly deranged you are.  "No one wants to advertise on his show...he has no advertisers...no advertisers worth having..."  

Meanwhile, anyone in here can tune into his show via radio or on line and know as soon as the next commercial break that JoeyB is a lying sack of shit.  And your reaction?  Simple, you just move the goalposts, change the argument, fire up the bouncing ball, etc.  Suddenly the ads you claimed didn't exist now do, but they're not "worth having."  
It's like magic, Joey.  One second he has no advertisers and then, poof, he does have advertisers, local and national as it turns out on WLS.  

Here's a free tip for you Joey.  Don't ever get on a shrink's couch.  You'll never get up.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Sorry, Joey, you're lying to the class, again. Recall last week listening on line WLS ran the same three national spots during the first commercial break that ran on WOODs terrestrial broadcast in MI during its first break. It's all a matter of record anyone can verify with either station, lest someone think I'm doing a JoeyB job here.



whatever, guy.  Rush has lost most of his national sponsors.  Most of the rest will follow.  

He's toast. 

Dominican Rent Boy will be sad.


----------



## HenryBHough

When Mr. Limbaugh decides he has enough money for two lifetimes and retires the suicide rate among liberals, left with nobody tohate, will skyrocket.

Now somebody tell me how that might not be a good thing.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Joey, you're lying to the class, again. Recall last week listening on line WLS ran the same three national spots during the first commercial break that ran on WOODs terrestrial broadcast in MI during its first break. It's all a matter of record anyone can verify with either station, lest someone think I'm doing a JoeyB job here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, guy.  Rush has lost most of his national sponsors.  Most of the rest will follow.
> 
> He's toast.
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy will be sad.
Click to expand...

Lying again, JoeyB.  Rush lost some sponsors.  Some of them have come back while others were replaced a la LifeLock in lieu of Carbonite.  That's the part you always conveniently forget to point out, understandable as it doesn't fit with your "...he has no advertisers, only local advertisers..." or whatever bullshit you're spouting that day.

Meanwhile the #1 rated radio program of all time rolls on every day, commercials and all in spite of your la la land wishes.  

But have at it as you are certainly one of the more entertaining loons in the lefty booby hatch.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Lying again, JoeyB. Rush lost some sponsors. Some of them have come back while others were replaced a la LifeLock in lieu of Carbonite. That's the part you always conveniently forget to point out, understandable as it doesn't fit with your "...he has no advertisers, only local advertisers..." or whatever bullshit you're spouting that day.
> 
> Meanwhile the #1 rated radio program of all time rolls on every day, commercials and all in spite of your la la land wishes.
> 
> But have at it as you are certainly one of the more entertaining loons in the lefty booby hatch.



Guy, Rush isn't getting dumped into bottom rated stations in markets like Indy and Boston because he is doing "so well".  Radio stations LOSE MONEY airing his show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Your first sentence said it all.

I didn't read the rest of what I'm sure was a ridiculous liberal rant.


----------



## HenryBHough

I've heard that some who "left" and wanted to come back have been refused.  Others in the same product lines have taken their place.  Sucks to be them!


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> I've heard that some who "left" and wanted to come back have been refused.  Others in the same product lines have taken their place.  Sucks to be them!


You have to be pretty stupid to believe that, as the source was your MessiahRushie who is incapable of telling the truth. After he said that he also said he hasn't lost any audience either from his Feb 2012 slut comment, but by his own mouth he lost nearly half his audience in only one month, and a short month at that.

*May 26, 2011*
RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.

*March 28, 2012*
RUSH:  *We haven't lost any audience in this program.  The audience is larger than it's ever been... * But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people here*


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying again, JoeyB. Rush lost some sponsors. Some of them have come back while others were replaced a la LifeLock in lieu of Carbonite. That's the part you always conveniently forget to point out, understandable as it doesn't fit with your "...he has no advertisers, only local advertisers..." or whatever bullshit you're spouting that day.
> 
> Meanwhile the #1 rated radio program of all time rolls on every day, commercials and all in spite of your la la land wishes.
> 
> But have at it as you are certainly one of the more entertaining loons in the lefty booby hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, Rush isn't getting dumped into bottom rated stations in markets like Indy and Boston because he is doing "so well".  Radio stations LOSE MONEY airing his show.
Click to expand...

Well of course they lose money, Joey.  After all, as you've informed the class repeatedly in this thread and others, he has no sponsors so thus no ad revenue and the stations are forced, according to you, to air PSAs and self-promos during what would be commercial breaks and...

Oops, I forgot you changed your story to he only has a handful of local advertisers because the national ones all abandoned him and...

Darn, forgot again.  Then you contradicted yourself by claiming the national advertisers he didn't have but really does aren't "worth having," in your extremely convoluted four-year-old's style of playground debate and...

Hey, wait a second here.  Did I get all the above stuff in the right order?  Apologize if I screwed anything up but it's so hard to keep up with you because hour by hour or day by day your bullshit keeps changing and it really is tough to follow all the bouncing balls, so I have a suggestion that could help me and others keep track.  You could designate say Mondays as  "No Advertisers Day."  Tuesdays could be "Only Local Advertisers Day," and so on.  Then if you could somehow stay within each day's designation it would be a lot easier for folks to know what you're lying about on any given day!  So please give it some thought.  Thanks.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Hey, wait a second here. Did I get all the above stuff in the right order? Apologize if I screwed anything up but it's so hard to keep up with you because hour by hour or day by day your bullshit keeps changing and it really is tough to follow all the bouncing balls, so I have a suggestion that could help me and others keep track. You could designate say Mondays as "No Advertisers Day." Tuesdays could be "Only Local Advertisers Day," and so on. Then if you could somehow stay within each day's designation it would be a lot easier for folks to know what you're lying about on any given day! So please give it some thought. Thanks.



Or you can stop pretending your boy didn't fuck himself up when he called that girl a slut. 

When they do the movie, that will be the key scene, his rant, probably with his fictionalized staff looking on in horror knowing he screwed up. 

But you can keep pretending your hero has a future.   

He doesn't.  

Even Republicans stopped being afraid of him.


----------



## HenryBHough

The only scenario I can entertain that would "take out" Mr. Limbaugh is if liberals were suddenly to quit "monitoring" him.  The ratings would collapse.


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that some who "left" and wanted to come back have been refused.  Others in the same product lines have taken their place.  Sucks to be them!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be pretty stupid to believe that, as the source was your MessiahRushie who is incapable of telling the truth. After he said that he also said he hasn't lost any audience either from his Feb 2012 slut comment, but by his own mouth he lost nearly half his audience in only one month, and a short month at that.
> 
> *May 26, 2011*
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> *March 28, 2012*
> RUSH:  *We haven't lost any audience in this program.  The audience is larger than it's ever been... * But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people here*
Click to expand...


He just pulls those numbers out of his ass.  That's why he can't keep 'em straight.
Like the number of names on the list in Joe McCarthy's hand, depending on what time of day it was.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, wait a second here. Did I get all the above stuff in the right order? Apologize if I screwed anything up but it's so hard to keep up with you because hour by hour or day by day your bullshit keeps changing and it really is tough to follow all the bouncing balls, so I have a suggestion that could help me and others keep track. You could designate say Mondays as "No Advertisers Day." Tuesdays could be "Only Local Advertisers Day," and so on. Then if you could somehow stay within each day's designation it would be a lot easier for folks to know what you're lying about on any given day! So please give it some thought. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can stop pretending your boy didn't fuck himself up when he called that girl a slut.
> 
> When they do the movie, that will be the key scene, his rant, probably with his fictionalized staff looking on in horror knowing he screwed up.
> 
> But you can keep pretending your hero has a future.
> 
> He doesn't.
> 
> Even Republicans stopped being afraid of him.
Click to expand...

Too funny, JoeyB!  The entire class knows you're the one who's been "pretending" (read lying) in here for several years with your idiotic allegations about the lack of Rush's many local and national advertisers.  Anyone can tune him in on their local station or on line and hear commercial after commercial five days a week and instantly know how full of shit you are.  Consistently so I might add.  

Anyway, have you given any thought to my suggestion you designate various days of the week by whichever of your lies you want to associate with them?  It really would make things easier for those of us trying to keep track of your utterly stunning lack of veracity.  Pleeeeease...


----------



## edthecynic

*"I'll just tell you this, if this passes and it's five years from now and all that stuff gets implemented -- I am leaving the country. I'll go to Costa Rica." 
~ Rush Limbaugh, March 9, 2010*


----------



## blastoff

Context.  

It's an interesting word.


----------



## PredFan

Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?

Stupid lefties are stupid.


----------



## blastoff

PredFan said:


> Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?
> 
> Stupid lefties are stupid.


They're not commercials.  They're all PSAs and self-promos.  It's true; I read it on the internet.


----------



## PredFan

blastoff said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?
> 
> Stupid lefties are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not commercials.  They're all PSAs and self-promos.  It's true; I read it on the internet.
Click to expand...


Of course it must be true, you can't put anything on the Internet that isn't true. That's the rules.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?
> 
> Stupid lefties are stupid.


Do you really think with a 60% loss in audience your MessiahRushie is getting the same money for his ads?


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Do you really think with a 60% loss in audience your MessiahRushie is getting the same money for his ads?



60%?

I'll play lazy-liberal here and demand.......

*LINK!*​


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think with a 60% loss in audience your MessiahRushie is getting the same money for his ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60%?
> 
> I'll play lazy-liberal here and demand.......
> 
> *LINK!*​
Click to expand...

Would your MessiahRushie's own mouth be acceptable to you?
At the end of 2012 Porky said he had 50 million listeners. A couple of weeks ago he said it was down to 20 million. Can you do the fuzzy math?

November 07, 2012
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *

June 3, 2015
RUSH: RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Would your MessiahRushie's own mouth be acceptable to you?



Nope.

Today I'm playing liberal and once again I demand a

_*LINK!*_​
or that you, failing provide one, admit you picked your number out of your ass.


----------



## Staidhup

One fact hypocritical progressives overlook is free speech and willingness  Americans have to respect that right. Its a tad hard to accept but it is after all a two way street. Tolerance is a trait requiring respect for differing points of view, it requires maturity which apparently some do not posses.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would your MessiahRushie's own mouth be acceptable to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Today I'm playing liberal and once again I demand a
> 
> _*LINK!*_​
> or that you, failing provide one, admit you picked your number out of your ass.
Click to expand...

Actually your MessiahRushie picked the numbers out of your ass. Just google the 2 quotes to get the link, you lazy fuck!


----------



## Andylusion

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?
> 
> Stupid lefties are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think with a 60% loss in audience your MessiahRushie is getting the same money for his ads?
Click to expand...


Why would I care how much he's getting per ad?   Lefties said "no one wants to buy advertising on Rush's show".   You fail.  You are wrong.   As leftists almost always are.


----------



## Andylusion

Staidhup said:


> One fact hypocritical progressives overlook is free speech and willingness  Americans have to respect that right. Its a tad hard to accept but it is after all a two way street. Tolerance is a trait requiring respect for differing points of view, it requires maturity which apparently some do not posses.



Oh please.   Leftists have never, at least since the time of Lenin, ever respected anyone but themselves.  Maturity is antithetical to leftism by the very nature of being a leftist.   If you find a leftist that has any amount of maturity, it's because he's in the process of converting to the right.


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Actually your MessiahRushie picked the numbers out of your ass. Just google the 2 quotes to get the link, you lazy fuck!



I know you're confused but think on it.  You're the one stating numbers, not the fella on the radio you monitor through most of your waking hours.

So where's your link to your source?  Remember, I'm playing liberal today and not at all inclined to fuck around with quotation marks.  Just post the link to your figures or admit you just invented them.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Rush was dropped from a station. He's well on the way to losing his career. Only 650 more stations to go.....


----------



## Muhammed

LoneLaugher said:


> It's OK to be a fan of an entertainer. It's weird to be a fan of someone who calls you a "ditto head". Rush doesn't tell ditto heads what to think. He just says what they are thinking.
> 
> I think it would be fun if The Fat Druggie were to write an honest autobiography someday. I'd love to witness the nutter meltdown.


I think you are ignorant of the way the term "ditto head" originated on the show.

He was getting the same praise from many callers, and one day a caller said "ditto what that last guy said about the show". After that Rush said something to the effect that if a caller has those same sentiments, from now on just say "ditto".

It made a lot of sense because it resulted is less praise and more discussion on the air.


----------



## PredFan

Andylusion said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Rush right now. So why is he still on the air? And why does he have so damn many commercials?
> 
> Stupid lefties are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think with a 60% loss in audience your MessiahRushie is getting the same money for his ads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I care how much he's getting per ad?   Lefties said "no one wants to buy advertising on Rush's show".   You fail.  You are wrong.   As leftists almost always are.
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Wow! Just WOW!

When I read about the fall of the Right Wings' angry bloviator I was stunned! Stunned I say!

I think it's safe to say he's cooked!


----------



## blastoff

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your MessiahRushie picked the numbers out of your ass. Just google the 2 quotes to get the link, you lazy fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're confused but think on it.  You're the one stating numbers, not the fella on the radio you monitor through most of your waking hours.
> 
> So where's your link to your source?  Remember, I'm playing liberal today and not at all inclined to fuck around with quotation marks.  Just post the link to your figures or admit you just invented them.
Click to expand...

Oh, no!  JoeyB Dolezal disease is spreading???


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Too funny, JoeyB! The entire class knows you're the one who's been "pretending" (read lying) in here for several years with your idiotic allegations about the lack of Rush's many local and national advertisers. Anyone can tune him in on their local station or on line and hear commercial after commercial five days a week and instantly know how full of shit you are. Consistently so I might add.



Yawn, guy, the thing is, I've listen to Limbaugh... it's kind of sad to watch how his show has declined.  
Pretty soon, they'll shuffle it off to WIND with the rest of the losers.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, guy, the thing is, I've listen to Limbaugh... it's kind of sad to watch how his show has declined.
> Pretty soon, they'll shuffle it off to WIND with the rest of the losers.


So, JoJo, how's reception of WIND?  Will you have to move to tune in?  Or pay for one of those "internet radios" so you can satisfy your craving?

Can you buy an internet radio with your food-stamp debit card?


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> So, JoJo, how's reception of WIND? Will you have to move to tune in? Or pay for one of those "internet radios" so you can satisfy your craving?
> 
> Can you buy an internet radio with your food-stamp debit card?



Well, dude, since I already HAVE the internet, it's pretty clear I'm not on "food stamps".  

Naw, I don't really listen to Rush, after I figured out that his job is to scam the Bubba Rednecks into voting for rich people's interests.   I tune in once in a while just to see how pathetic he's become since Sandra Fluke ruined him.  

My other fun with WIND is to listen to Crazy Joe Walsh's show.  He's still whining about how an Asian Lady with no legs kicked his ass.


----------



## HenryBHough

Well you DID say WIND was for losers!

_"Pretty soon, they'll shuffle it off to WIND with the rest of the losers."_


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> Well you DID say WIND was for losers!
> 
> _"Pretty soon, they'll shuffle it off to WIND with the rest of the losers."_



Yeah, lots of Hate Radio losers there.  Probably only a matter of time before WLS drops the Hate Radio Format.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, lots of Hate Radio losers there.  Probably only a matter of time before WLS drops the Hate Radio Format.



Wooosssshhhhh!


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots of Hate Radio losers there.  Probably only a matter of time before WLS drops the Hate Radio Format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooosssshhhhh!
Click to expand...


Is that the sound of wind rushing through your empty head, Wingnut?


----------



## blastoff

HenryBHough said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, guy, the thing is, I've listen to Limbaugh... it's kind of sad to watch how his show has declined.
> Pretty soon, they'll shuffle it off to WIND with the rest of the losers.
> 
> 
> 
> So, JoJo, how's reception of WIND?  Will you have to move to tune in?  Or pay for one of those "internet radios" so you can satisfy your craving?
> 
> Can you buy an internet radio with your food-stamp debit card?
Click to expand...

I hope JoeyB goes all out and buys himself one of those magic radios he mentioned in an earlier post.  That way he'll be able to tune to Rush's show on any station in his EIB network and hear the same national advertisers he gets on WLS.  Oops, how's that possible?  Advertisers that don't exist can somehow be heard?   

JoeyB, something's not adding up.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's adding up.  Jo-Jo says he listens to WIND which, he says, is for losers.  Hence he confesses his loserhood.  He just can't figure that out so let's not help him.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> I hope JoeyB goes all out and buys himself one of those magic radios he mentioned in an earlier post. That way he'll be able to tune to Rush's show on any station in his EIB network and hear the same national advertisers he gets on WLS. Oops, how's that possible? Advertisers that don't exist can somehow be heard?
> 
> JoeyB, something's not adding up.



Yes, those are some great PSA he has.  

And those promos for Johnny B and Steve Dahl (two washed up rejects from the 1980's no one cares about anymore.)


----------



## blastoff

While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.

First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project.  Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.
> 
> First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project.  Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.


Those are PSAs for non-profits. All he gets is a tax deduction for the value of the ad slot so working people can pay his taxes.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.
> 
> First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project. Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.



So a Scam On-line university and a Scam political action group that takes money away from real candidate?   Ohhhhh, yeah, Rush is just raking in those big name sponsors.


----------



## Rambunctious

Rush has always said that he would retire when most of America agrees with him...well the GOP owns the house and the senate and a majority of state houses and governorship's across America so when a republican wins the presidency then he could claim that most of America agrees with him and retire. 
But dream on lefty losers he just signed a multi year contract with 5 new stations so Rush ain't going nowhere. 
You loser idiots try this every month give it a rest already.


----------



## PredFan

Listened to him today. Too many commercials IMO. He has plenty of sponsors.


----------



## tinydancer

Rush is still rocking.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> *Listened to him today. *


Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?


----------



## PredFan

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
Click to expand...


Who is that?


----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> he just signed a multi year contract with 5 new stations



.... Link?


----------



## HenryBHough

Pogo said:


> .... Link?



How To Use Google To Search

Caution:  Contains words longer than two syllables.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that?
Click to expand...

I'll take that dodge as a no, you are too stupid to catch him lying.

Here's a hint:

June 30, 2015

RUSH: People who have been out of work beyond the total length of time that they get unemployment benefits, which is up to, what is it now, 99 weeks?  (interruption)  It's even longer than that?  (interruption)  Okay, 99 weeks.


----------



## The Professor

One of these days, Rush will retire with more money than he can spend in ten lifetimes. When he does, the loyal followers of the MSM will brag about how he was brought down by the collective efforts of the liberal opposition.

Rush is probably the most successful radio commentator of all times and his critics hate him for it.

Does anyone know how liberal radio talk show host are faring?


----------



## Rambunctious

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
Click to expand...

Did you hear his show today? maybe you can tell us where he lied. Be careful uninformed weak minded person when you infer that someone is stupid because what that does is to show your lack of education manners and self respect.


----------



## edthecynic

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear his show today? maybe you can tell us where he lied. Be careful uninformed weak minded person when you infer that someone is stupid because what that does is to show your lack of education manners and self respect.
Click to expand...

Already did two posts before yours!

Here is another from the same day:

June 30, 2015

RUSH: *Campus Reform, it's a website, one of the good guys, one of ours,* they set up an easel and a giant poster board near the White House.  And on the poster board were pictures of four or five *mansions with the price tag underneath each one.  They ranged in price from five million to $15 million*, and they purposely stopped Millennials.  Clean cut looking, average, ordinary, everyday, just good quality Millennial types, who owned the houses.  "Who do you think owns these houses?"  And the two names most mentioned were Marco Rubio and Dr. Ben Carson.

I didn't know at the time the New York Times had done this story on Rubio and his $80,000 fishing boat 'cause that story happened when I was out for a week on vacation, but stop and think, even a story on an $80,000 fishing boat convinced people that Marco Rubio is one of these.  That's the first name that popped into their heads.  And apparently *the New York Times is a Bible to Millennials, whereas to you and I, it's actual bird cage filth.*  We don't believe anything in it because we know the bias and prejudice that goes into putting that paper together every day.  The young skulls full of mush just eat it up, they swallow it, they believe every word of it.

When these Millennials, and they were male, female, black, white, in their thirties, *when they were told that every one of those homes is owned by the Clintons, they could not believe it.*  And, further, they didn't want to believe it.  They had no idea.  They were floored when they found out *the Clintons owned them.  Every house on that poster board.*


----------



## PredFan

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that dodge as a no, you are too stupid to catch him lying.
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> June 30, 2015
> 
> RUSH: People who have been out of work beyond the total length of time that they get unemployment benefits, which is up to, what is it now, 99 weeks?  (interruption)  It's even longer than that?  (interruption)  Okay, 99 weeks.
Click to expand...


How you can be that stupid and still use the Internet is a mystery.


----------



## PredFan

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear his show today? maybe you can tell us where he lied. Be careful uninformed weak minded person when you infer that someone is stupid because what that does is to show your lack of education manners and self respect.
Click to expand...


The problem is that thisoron thinks everything Rush says is a lie. That is all the Prog that that idiot needs. Just point at h and laugh, otherwise you are wasting your time.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that dodge as a no, you are too stupid to catch him lying.
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> June 30, 2015
> 
> RUSH: People who have been out of work beyond the total length of time that they get unemployment benefits, which is up to, *what is it now, 99 weeks? * (interruption)  It's even longer than that?  (interruption)  Okay, 99 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you can be that stupid and still use the Internet is a mystery.
Click to expand...

UI has not been 99 weeks since 2013. NOW it is 26 weeks in 40 states, 2 offer more weeks, one 28 weeks and one 30 weeks, and the other 8 states are less than 26 weeks with one as low as 14 weeks.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear his show today? maybe you can tell us where he lied. Be careful uninformed weak minded person when you infer that someone is stupid because what that does is to show your lack of education manners and self respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that thisoron thinks everything Rush says is a lie. That is all the Prog that that idiot needs. Just point at h and laugh, otherwise you are wasting your time.
Click to expand...

Like I said, too stupid to catch your MessiahRushie lying, even when shown the lie!


----------



## Katzndogz

Again!!!  It's as regular as clockwork.  Rush is gonna be off the air any second now.  Then FOX.


----------



## PredFan

Tipsycatlover said:


> Again!!!  It's as regular as clockwork.  Rush is gonna be off the air any second now.  Then FOX.



If you listen to these idiots, he should have been off the air over a decade ago. They just MUST silence any opposition.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.
> 
> First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project.  Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are PSAs for non-profits. All he gets is a tax deduction for the value of the ad slot so working people can pay his taxes.
Click to expand...

I see you're still auditioning for the role of JoeyB wannabe.  Big shoes to fill but keep at it.  

So, please comment on what you think the final words of your alleged PSA mean:
"Paid for by Conservative Solutions Project."


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> he just signed a multi year contract with 5 new stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Link?
Click to expand...


So.... no link.
Crickets.
Nothing.
Fuck-all.
Bupkis.
The Void.
Nil, zero, the empty set.
  Quel surprise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









HenryBHough said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Use Google To Search
> 
> Caution:  Contains words longer than two syllables.
Click to expand...


Wow!  What a great site!!  

Just look what I found on this here "Google" contraption!

Ya learn sump'm every day, huh??


----------



## Pogo

The Professor said:


> One of these days, Rush will retire with more money than he can spend in ten lifetimes. When he does, the loyal followers of the MSM will brag about how he was brought down by the collective efforts of the liberal opposition.
> 
> Rush is probably the most successful radio commentator of all times and his critics hate him for it.



Only if your definition of "success" involves the phrase "how many gullibles can I snooker today?".

Or in Duh Limblob's own description of himself, "to make you mad" so he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".

What an admirable trait.  Yessiree bob, can't think of any human endeavor more laudable than that.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.
> 
> First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project.  Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are PSAs for non-profits. All he gets is a tax deduction for the value of the ad slot so working people can pay his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still auditioning for the role of JoeyB wannabe.  Big shoes to fill but keep at it.
> 
> So, please comment on what you think the final words of your alleged PSA mean:
> "Paid for by Conservative Solutions Project."
Click to expand...

That is who paid to produce the PSA ad, not the air time. Conservative Solutions Project is the fake charity to keep the donors secret for the Conservative Solutions PAC. The CSP fake charity as a charity gets the air time for free.


----------



## jasonnfree

Rush is right some of the time.  He's anti Transpacific Partnership.  Look at how many p.o.s. democrats are for it including pelosi and obama.  You know, the guy who promised a most transparent administration.


----------



## PredFan

Wait! He was on the air today?

He was?

But the libs said he was toast!


----------



## edthecynic

jasonnfree said:


> Rush is right some of the time.  He's anti Transpacific Partnership.  Look at how many p.o.s. democrats are for it including pelosi and obama.  You know, the guy who promised a most transparent administration.


He was pro NAFTA, so he is only pretending to be anti TPP because that is the way the wind is blowing today.


----------



## Rambunctious

edthecynic said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is right some of the time.  He's anti Transpacific Partnership.  Look at how many p.o.s. democrats are for it including pelosi and obama.  You know, the guy who promised a most transparent administration.
> 
> 
> 
> He was pro NAFTA, so he is only pretending to be anti TPP because that is the way the wind is blowing today.
Click to expand...

I listen to his show daily and he has not taken a stand on TPP either way because the idiot in the oval office won't allow him and us to see what's in it!
and...the announcement of the new stations was on his show if you listened to it you would of heard it. And you would be smarter than you are and you would have more to say than link link link link link...moron.


----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is right some of the time.  He's anti Transpacific Partnership.  Look at how many p.o.s. democrats are for it including pelosi and obama.  You know, the guy who promised a most transparent administration.
> 
> 
> 
> He was pro NAFTA, so he is only pretending to be anti TPP because that is the way the wind is blowing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to his show daily and he has not taken a stand on TPP either way because the idiot in the oval office won't allow him and us to see what's in it!
> and...the announcement of the new stations was on his show if you listened to it you would of heard it. And you would be smarter than you are and you would have more to say than link link link link link...moron.
Click to expand...


Oh this is even better -- "I heard it on Limblob!"

--- "And I believed it!"


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listened to him today. *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch your MessiahRushie lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that dodge as a no, you are too stupid to catch him lying.
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> June 30, 2015
> 
> RUSH: People who have been out of work beyond the total length of time that they get unemployment benefits, which is up to, *what is it now, 99 weeks? * (interruption)  It's even longer than that?  (interruption)  Okay, 99 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you can be that stupid and still use the Internet is a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UI has not been 99 weeks since 2013. NOW it is 26 weeks in 40 states, 2 offer more weeks, one 28 weeks and one 30 weeks, and the other 8 states are less than 26 weeks with one as low as 14 weeks.
Click to expand...



OMG! Alert Brian Williams!


----------



## Papageorgio

PredFan said:


> Wait! He was on the air today?
> 
> He was?
> 
> But the libs said he was toast!



I thought he was toast years ago! 

Liberals keep doing what they accuse Rush of doing...lying.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## edthecynic

Rambunctious said:


>


Wow, was that asshole wrong about everything, or what?!!!
Non of the damage he hoped and prayed for happened.

And did you see the drug addict flailing around uncontrollably from his amphetamines!


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, was that asshole wrong about everything, or what?!!!
> Non of the damage he hoped and prayed for happened.
> 
> And did you see the drug addict flailing around uncontrollably from his amphetamines!
Click to expand...


I thought his addiction was opiates, why are you lying?


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> I thought his addiction was opiates, why are you lying?



Yes, how dare you slander Rush by saying he was an amphetimine addict when he was a high-class pain-killer Junky? 

Clearly, he didn't deserve to go to prison for his drug problem like them colored people do.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his addiction was opiates, why are you lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, how dare you slander Rush by saying he was an amphetimine addict when he was a high-class pain-killer Junky?
> 
> Clearly, he didn't deserve to go to prison for his drug problem like them colored people do.
Click to expand...


That's not what I said dumb fuck, pull your head out of your fucking ass.

In a thread that Ed claims Rush lies, Ed lies.   

Of course you lie all the time so lying is not an issue with you.


----------



## Papageorgio

I guess Ed, like Joe, like Rush have no credibility.

The big difference is Joe and Ed have nothing and they are jealous that Rush has his own radio show and made 79 million this year alone.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, was that asshole wrong about everything, or what?!!!
> Non of the damage he hoped and prayed for happened.
> 
> And did you see the drug addict flailing around uncontrollably from his amphetamines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought his addiction was opiates, why are you lying?
Click to expand...

Opiates do not make you unable to sit still. He has obviously switched to uppers.


----------



## blastoff

Eddie...Joey...pogostick...you guys can be a hoot, in a very strange albeit entertaining way.  

Now when Rush gesticulates while broadcasting - as many do - he's physically out of control due to drug use.  

Duly noted and the class promises to keep the laughter down.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> Now when Rush gesticulates while broadcasting - as many do - he's physically out of control due to drug use.


Right, from his "diet" pills.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> I guess Ed, like Joe, like Rush have no credibility.
> 
> The big difference is Joe and Ed have nothing and they are jealous that Rush has his own radio show and made 79 million this year alone.



But it all went to drugs and Dominican Rent Boys, and he's still an unhappy person.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, was that asshole wrong about everything, or what?!!!
> Non of the damage he hoped and prayed for happened.
> 
> And did you see the drug addict flailing around uncontrollably from his amphetamines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought his addiction was opiates, why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opiates do not make you unable to sit still. He has obviously switched to uppers.
Click to expand...


You know by experience I take it.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Ed, like Joe, like Rush have no credibility.
> 
> The big difference is Joe and Ed have nothing and they are jealous that Rush has his own radio show and made 79 million this year alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it all went to drugs and Dominican Rent Boys, and he's still an unhappy person.
Click to expand...


So are you. I don't see your point.


----------



## Pogo

blastoff said:


> Eddie...Joey...pogostick...you guys can be a hoot, in a very strange albeit entertaining way.
> 
> Now when Rush gesticulates while broadcasting - as many do - he's physically out of control due to drug use.
> 
> Duly noted and the class promises to keep the laughter down.



Works for me.  Gives him an excuse for that ludicrous bullshit too.  Win-win.












Actual, I like this one da best:


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> So are you. I don't see your point.



I'm a very happy person. Don't mistake outrage over the abuses of Corporatism for unhappiness. 

LImbaugh, on the other hand, has more money than God, but he doesn't have what he really wants, acceptance.  Every attempt to mainstream himself has met with failure.  The repeated times he's tried to be a host on Monday Night Football, the ESPN gig that lasted all of one show, and his attempts to buy into the St. Louis Rams, all met with failure because his reputation is so odious.

Union opposes Rush Limbaugh s bid to buy St. Louis Rams

And now his radio career is going down the tubes because his misogyny went too far.


----------



## Pogo

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you. I don't see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very happy person. Don't mistake outrage over the abuses of Corporatism for unhappiness.
> 
> LImbaugh, on the other hand, has more money than God, but he doesn't have what he really wants, acceptance.  Every attempt to mainstream himself has met with failure.  The repeated times he's tried to be a host on Monday Night Football, the ESPN gig that lasted all of one show, and his attempts to buy into the St. Louis Rams, all met with failure because his reputation is so odious.
> 
> Union opposes Rush Limbaugh s bid to buy St. Louis Rams
> 
> And now his radio career is going down the tubes because his misogyny went too far.
Click to expand...


And that TV talk show, remember that?  If you blinked, you missed it.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you. I don't see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very happy person. Don't mistake outrage over the abuses of Corporatism for unhappiness.
> 
> LImbaugh, on the other hand, has more money than God, but he doesn't have what he really wants, acceptance.  Every attempt to mainstream himself has met with failure.  The repeated times he's tried to be a host on Monday Night Football, the ESPN gig that lasted all of one show, and his attempts to buy into the St. Louis Rams, all met with failure because his reputation is so odious.
> 
> Union opposes Rush Limbaugh s bid to buy St. Louis Rams
> 
> And now his radio career is going down the tubes because his misogyny went too far.
Click to expand...


I don't know if he is happy or unhappy, I can't judge people the way you do.

Rush could leave the air waves tomorrow and know that he changed radio.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> I don't know if he is happy or unhappy, I can't judge people the way you do.
> 
> Rush could leave the air waves tomorrow and know that he changed radio.



Isn't that kind of like saying, "Hitler shot himself in his bunker knowing he changed Europe" ?

Yeah, he changed radio, all right.  But not for the better.

I did notice you avoided the subject, how the man's attempts to find mainstream acceptance have met with failure at every turn.   

Probably why he became a drug addict.  That and his repressed homosexuality.  Guy's spent his whole life hiding what he is, and now what he is gains acceptance he'll never enjoy?


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you. I don't see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very happy person. Don't mistake outrage over the abuses of Corporatism for unhappiness.
> 
> LImbaugh, on the other hand, has more money than God, but he doesn't have what he really wants, acceptance.  Every attempt to mainstream himself has met with failure.  The repeated times he's tried to be a host on Monday Night Football, the ESPN gig that lasted all of one show, and his attempts to buy into the St. Louis Rams, all met with failure because his reputation is so odious.
> 
> Union opposes Rush Limbaugh s bid to buy St. Louis Rams
> 
> And now his radio career is going down the tubes because his misogyny went too far.
Click to expand...

You're not happy unless you're whining

and from the posts on this board I can only surmise that you're happy all the time


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> You're not happy unless you're whining
> 
> and from the posts on this board I can only surmise that you're happy all the time



I'm just not the heartless Libertarian Drone you are...  

Sorry you miss that, with your "I got mine, fuck you" attitude towards life.  

Fuck those preschoolers, you gots to have you a gun!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not happy unless you're whining
> 
> and from the posts on this board I can only surmise that you're happy all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not the heartless Libertarian Drone you are...
> 
> Sorry you miss that, with your "I got mine, fuck you" attitude towards life.
> 
> Fuck those preschoolers, you gots to have you a gun!!!!
Click to expand...


Here you go again, Whiner.

You have absolutely no right to anything I have earned but you still cry for someone to take something from someone else to give to you.

And none of my guns have ever nor will they ever be used in a crime so it's really none of your fucking business if I own one gun or one thousand guns now is it?


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> Here you go again, Whiner.
> 
> You have absolutely no right to anything I have earned but you still cry for someone to take something from someone else to give to you.
> 
> And none of my guns have ever nor will they ever be used in a crime so it's really none of your fucking business if I own one gun or one thousand guns now is it?



uh, yeah, when your fetish causes 32,000 deaths and 78,000 injuries, it totally becomes my business.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go again, Whiner.
> 
> You have absolutely no right to anything I have earned but you still cry for someone to take something from someone else to give to you.
> 
> And none of my guns have ever nor will they ever be used in a crime so it's really none of your fucking business if I own one gun or one thousand guns now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yeah, when your fetish causes 32,000 deaths and 78,000 injuries, it totally becomes my business.
Click to expand...


my guns caused ZERO injuries and deaths so no my guns are none of your business


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> my guns caused ZERO injuries and deaths so no my guns are none of your business



Until you get into a fight over who drank the last can of Milwaukee's Best, anyway, Cleetus.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guns caused ZERO injuries and deaths so no my guns are none of your business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get into a fight over who drank the last can of Milwaukee's Best, anyway, Cleetus.
Click to expand...


Wrong as usual.

And I'm not really a beer drinker

The redneck references are also off the mark

I was born and raised in the liberal bastion of New England


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> Wrong as usual.
> 
> And I'm not really a beer drinker
> 
> The redneck references are also off the mark
> 
> I was born and raised in the liberal bastion of New England



But yet you still act like a dumb-ass, beer swilling Bubba.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual.
> 
> And I'm not really a beer drinker
> 
> The redneck references are also off the mark
> 
> I was born and raised in the liberal bastion of New England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you still act like a dumb-ass, beer swilling Bubba.
Click to expand...


And yet I am still smarter than you


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> And yet I am still smarter than you



Not really.  You just spend more time rationalizing your selfishness and patting yourself on the back for being smart. 

And guys like Rush are great enablers.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I am still smarter than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  You just spend more time rationalizing your selfishness and patting yourself on the back for being smart.
> 
> And guys like Rush are great enablers.
Click to expand...

in your very small 2 dimensional mind you think I actually listen to talk radio.

I don't and never have.

You see I dislike people who love the sound of their own voice and do nothing but whine and tell everyone else how they should live their lives

You know people like you


----------



## JoeB131

Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he is happy or unhappy, I can't judge people the way you do.
> 
> Rush could leave the air waves tomorrow and know that he changed radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that kind of like saying, "Hitler shot himself in his bunker knowing he changed Europe" ?
> 
> Yeah, he changed radio, all right.  But not for the better.
> 
> I did notice you avoided the subject, how the man's attempts to find mainstream acceptance have met with failure at every turn.
> 
> Probably why he became a drug addict.  That and his repressed homosexuality.  Guy's spent his whole life hiding what he is, and now what he is gains acceptance he'll never enjoy?
Click to expand...


You are a spiteful bitter human that believes that people that have money are evil.

I like the reference to Hitler, nice spin. What is wrong with being a homosexual? I find it the left brings this up, is it a negative? 

As far as mainstream, i think he has a fan base larger than what you will achieve and money you will be pissed that he gets.

Again, spiteful bitter liberals.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> You are a spiteful bitter human that believes that people that have money are evil.
> 
> I like the reference to Hitler, nice spin. What is wrong with being a homosexual? I find it the left brings this up, is it a negative?
> 
> As far as mainstream, i think he has a fan base larger than what you will achieve and money you will be pissed that he gets.
> 
> Again, spiteful bitter liberals.



Who ever said I wanted a "Fan base"?   

Frankly, it strikes me that Rush's desire to have a fan base is kind of part of his problem. He wants acceptance.  

He's tried to break into the mainstream several times (His TV Show, his attempts to get on Monday Night Football and ESPN, his attempt to buy into the St. Louis Rams) and has been rebuffed several times.   

And now advertisers are abandoning him in droves because they don't want to be associated with his vile hatred.


----------



## Vigilante

He's the titular head of the Republican party, and even more so to the conservative movement.... You scum on the left will only remove him when he dies!


----------



## The T

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


*YOU* jackasses have been attempting to "COOK" Limbaugh for 27 fucking years and have YET to do so...maybe too much fucking lighter fluid on the coals...LOL...FUCKTARD.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a spiteful bitter human that believes that people that have money are evil.
> 
> I like the reference to Hitler, nice spin. What is wrong with being a homosexual? I find it the left brings this up, is it a negative?
> 
> As far as mainstream, i think he has a fan base larger than what you will achieve and money you will be pissed that he gets.
> 
> Again, spiteful bitter liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said I wanted a "Fan base"?
> 
> Frankly, it strikes me that Rush's desire to have a fan base is kind of part of his problem. He wants acceptance.
> 
> He's tried to break into the mainstream several times (His TV Show, his attempts to get on Monday Night Football and ESPN, his attempt to buy into the St. Louis Rams) and has been rebuffed several times.
> 
> And now advertisers are abandoning him in droves because they don't want to be associated with his vile hatred.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.


You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.

March 27, 2013

RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
Click to expand...


Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie. 

Got the actual sound bite in full context?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
Click to expand...

If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!

March 27, 2013
BREAK TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
Click to expand...


Got the link? I don't worship him, hell, I haven't listened or watched him since the 90's, seems like you are obsessed with him. You have pictures of him in your bedroom? If he is a closet gay as Joey thinks he is, I still don't think you have a chance.

I find it amusing he obsessed the left is with a guy that is supposedly finished. Of course you nutters have been saying that for 25 plus years. One day he will retire and then you can claim your false victory.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
Click to expand...

 for a liberal, your knowledge of Rush. Is starting to base on stalking. We don't even listen to him. ...


Seek help fast.....


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.



I feel better because he's a racist, a misogynist and a homophobe (or perhaps a self-loathing homosexual) who incites bigotry and devalues or civic conversation.  

The people who are going to be happiest about his demise are establishment Republicans.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.



I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
Click to expand...

Like hell you don't!
Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.

Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
Click to expand...

Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...


You listen to Rush I don't and never have

I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him

Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
Click to expand...

I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.
Click to expand...


And you take the time to look them up and re-post them?

That's even sadder than listening to him on the radio

Why are you so obsessed with that loudmouth?


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you take the time to look them up and re-post them?
> 
> That's even sadder than listening to him on the radio
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with that loudmouth?
Click to expand...

Because you DittoNazis mindlessly parrot his every word without thinking about what he says. I simply make you eat his words when you see them in print. In print they don't pass through your hollow heads so quickly and you realize how stupid he is, so much so that you have to deny ever listening to him.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't listen to Hate Radio, you just spew their arguments verbatim like you had an original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you take the time to look them up and re-post them?*
> 
> That's even sadder than listening to him on the radio
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with that loudmouth?
Click to expand...

It's easy to do, your MessiahRushie provides a search engine.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you take the time to look them up and re-post them?
> 
> That's even sadder than listening to him on the radio
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with that loudmouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you DittoNazis mindlessly parrot his every word without thinking about what he says. I simply make you eat his words when you see them in print. In print they don't pass through your hollow heads so quickly and you realize how stupid he is, so much so that you have to deny ever listening to him.
Click to expand...


OK now prove that I have ever quoted Limbaugh.

I don't listen to talk radio never have never will

So go on a search and prove your ridiculous assertion that I have ever quoted him


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> Just not the individual liberty to criticize your MessiahRushie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush I don't and never have
> 
> I think He's a fat blowhard and don't waste my time listening to him
> 
> Tell me why do you hang on his every word to the point of being able to quote him verbatim from every show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quote your MessiahRushie verbatim from his own transcripts posted online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you take the time to look them up and re-post them?*
> 
> That's even sadder than listening to him on the radio
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with that loudmouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to do, your MessiahRushie provides a search engine.
Click to expand...


And you know about it?

That's so sad

You really need to get outside


----------



## AVG-JOE

Historical context.

His Followers Believe Every Precious Word Without Question...


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better because he's a racist, a misogynist and a homophobe (or perhaps a self-loathing homosexual) who incites bigotry and devalues or civic conversation.
> 
> The people who are going to be happiest about his demise are establishment Republicans.
Click to expand...


So racists, misogynists, and bigots make you feel better. Okay.


----------



## Papageorgio

AVG-JOE said:


> Historical context.
> 
> His Followers Believe Every Precious Word Without Question...



That is the dumbest thing posted. I listened to him in the 90's, he was strictly entertainment.

Liberals listen to him and don't follow.

You found an article for nutter libs. Congrats, nutter.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. Glad you at least feel better at someone else's expense. Man, you are one sick asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
Click to expand...


Prove I worship him, you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.

As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before. Not as bad as you make it out to be. Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that



whenever you shitheads talk about "Liberty", it usually means the ability of those with privilege to abuse those of us without.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> So racists, misogynists, and bigots make you feel better. Okay.



You lack of reading comprehension skills is duly noted.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an advocate for individual liberty if you think that's "hate" then you have a problem but we already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whenever you shitheads talk about "Liberty", it usually means the ability of those with privilege to abuse those of us without.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.

I learned a long time ago that for the most part what other people choose to do has no effect on me whatsoever.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the  your MessiahRushie.
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> RUSH: We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what *schadenfreude is*. That *is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
Click to expand...

You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!

From the link:
March 27, 2013
RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*

It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.

October 31, 2008
RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*

November 5, 2008
RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
Click to expand...


How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?


----------



## Rambunctious

Home - Rush Limbaugh - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Rambunctious

No other host has this many stations in California.....Rushbo ain't going anywhere but it's nice to watch you all piss and moan with envy,
Rush Is Right! Liberalism is a mental disorder... 

Market Station Freq Air Time
Alturas KCFJ-AM 570 M-F 9a12p
Apple Valley KIXW-AM 960 M-F 9a12p
Bakersfield KNZR-FM 97.7 M-F 9a12p
Bakersfield KNZR-AM 1560 M-F 9a12p
Blue Lake KINS-FM 106.3 M-F 9a12p
Chico KPAY-AM 1290 M-F 9a12p
Coachella KNWZ-AM 970 M-F 9a12p
Crescent City KPOD-AM 1240 M-F 9a12p
Desert Hot Springs KNWZ-FM 94.3 M-F 9a12p
Fresno KALZ-FM 96.7 M-F 9a12p
Grass Valley KNCO-AM 830 M-F 9a12p
Live Oak WJZS-FM 106.1 M-F 12p3p
Los Angeles KEIB-AM 1150 M-F 9a12p
Merced KYOS-AM 1480 M-F 9a12p
Modesto KFIV-AM 1360 M-F 9a12p
Mojave KTPI-AM 1340 MoFr 12p3p
Palm Springs KNWQ-AM 1140 M-F 9a12p
Paso Robles KPRL-AM 1230 M-F 9a12p
Redding KQMS-AM 1400 M-F 9a12p
Sacramento KFBK-AM 1530 M-F 9a12p
Sacramento KFBK-FM 93.1 M-F 9a12p
San Bernardino KTIE-AM 590 M-F 9a12p
San Diego KOGO-AM 600 M-F 9a12p
San Francisco KSFO-AM 560 M-F 9a12p
San Luis Obispo KVEC-AM 920 M-F 9a12p
Santa Barbara KTMS-AM 990 M-F 9a12p
Santa Cruz KSCO-AM 1080 M-F 9a12p
Santa Maria KSMX-AM 1240 M-F 9a12p
Shasta Lake KQMS-FM 99.3 M-F 9a12p
Sonora KVML-AM 1450 M-F 9a12p
South Lake Tahoe KOWL-AM 1490 M-F 9a12p
Stockton KWSX-AM 1280 M-F 9a12p
Susanville KSUE-AM 1240 M-F 9a12p
Ventura KVTA-AM 1590 M-F 9a12p
Visalia KRZR-AM 1400 M-F 9a12p
Yucca Valley KNWH-AM 1250 M-F 9a12p


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
Click to expand...

I just checked, 67.9 mb. After I search his site for a quote, I save it so I don't have to search again for the same quote, since you DittoNazis all parrot the same crap I know I will need it again.

I notice you don't mind your MessiahRushie spitefully HOPING Americans will suffer so the GOP can score political points, you only attack me for making you aware of what an America hating POS he is.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked, 67.9 mb. After I search his site for a quote, I save it so I don't have to search again for the same quote, since you DittoNazis all parrot the same crap I know I will need it again.
Click to expand...


Now pony up little Drone

Where have I ever once quoted Limbaugh?

You're so fucking obsessed with him that you actually download and read the transcripts from his show.

It'd be funny if it wasn't so fucking pathetic


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racists, misogynists, and bigots make you feel better. Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lack of reading comprehension skills is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Your lying and idiocy are duly noted.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of assholes, hi little Eddie.
> 
> Got the actual sound bite in full context?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
Click to expand...


Sorry you have not proved I worship him.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked, 67.9 mb. After I search his site for a quote, I save it so I don't have to search again for the same quote, since you DittoNazis all parrot the same crap I know I will need it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now pony up little Drone
> 
> Where have I ever once quoted Limbaugh?
> 
> You're so fucking obsessed with him that you actually download and read the transcripts from his show.
> 
> It'd be sad if it wasn't so fucking pathetic
Click to expand...

Like I said, you defend your MessiahRushie by attacking me for showing you how much he hates the American people. If that isn't worship, there is no such thing as worship!

December 10, 2008

DEMINT:  Americans are not stupid.

 RUSH: * Yes, they are.*


----------



## Papageorgio

Skull Pilot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
Click to expand...


No shit, I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man. 

Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked, 67.9 mb. After I search his site for a quote, I save it so I don't have to search again for the same quote, since you DittoNazis all parrot the same crap I know I will need it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now pony up little Drone
> 
> Where have I ever once quoted Limbaugh?
> 
> You're so fucking obsessed with him that you actually download and read the transcripts from his show.
> 
> It'd be sad if it wasn't so fucking pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you defend your MessiahRushie by attacking me for showing you how much he hates the American people. If that isn't worship, there is no such thing as worship!
> 
> December 10, 2008
> 
> DEMINT:  Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH: * Yes, they are.*
Click to expand...


I'm not attacking you I'm just trying to understand why you are so obsessed with a fat radio blowhard

And I'm still waiting for you to prove that I have ever once quoted him.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it makes your MessiahRushie sound better by hoping people who got health care suffer in the long run so he can enjoy it, then here is the whole bite.
> What a vicious piece of scum sucking shit you worship!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you have not proved I worship him.
Click to expand...

Yes I have, you would not defend someone who hates America so much he enjoys watching her people suffer if you didn't worship your MessiahRushie. Actions speak louder than words!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Papageorgio said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
Click to expand...


He has quotes on his computer from Limbaugh from at least 6 years ago and he says he's not obsessed with him.

I think it's a man crush


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you have not proved I worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have, you would not defend someone who hates America so much he enjoys watching her people suffer if you didn't worship your MessiahRushie. Actions speak louder than words!
Click to expand...


Where have I ever defended him?

Do you think me calling him a fat blowhard is defending him?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, *I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site*, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
Click to expand...

Again, you worshipers attack me for making you aware of just how much your MessiahRushie hates this great country, rather than condemning Porky for getting pleasure watching Americans suffer.
Your actions expose your lie!


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the link?* I don't worship him*
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you have not proved I worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have, you would not defend someone who hates America so much he enjoys watching her people suffer if you didn't worship your MessiahRushie. Actions speak louder than words!
Click to expand...


Bull shit! I tire over the left's obsessive hate of people. I have no celeb I like or dislike as much as you seem to be over Limbaugh. 

You have proved nothing. 

He doesn't hate anymore or less than you do, you just hate his politics. 

Again, you twist and misquote Limbaugh, your link, and your reluctance to give out the links. 

You need to get a life dude, your obsession is crazy. If you want him, just e-mail hi and see if he is gay and then you can meet up.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has quotes on his computer from Limbaugh from at least 6 years ago and he says he's not obsessed with him.
> 
> I think it's a man crush
Click to expand...

Your MessiahRushie's search engine goes back farther than 6 years, but again you attack me for showing you how much the POS you worship hates America.
Thank you.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, *I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site*, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you worshipers attack me for making you aware of just how much your MessiahRushie hates this great country, rather than condemning Porky for getting pleasure watching Americans suffer.
> Your actions expose your lie!
Click to expand...


My god man stop listening to talk radio.

You're going to outrage yourself into an early grave

Here's a life tip Don't pay attention to loud mouthed idiots


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has quotes on his computer from Limbaugh from at least 6 years ago and he says he's not obsessed with him.
> 
> I think it's a man crush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie's search engine goes back farther than 6 years, but again you attack me for showing you how much the POS you worship hates America.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Show me where I have ever once quoted him or ever once defended him.

I don't listen to him I've only ever asked you why you do and you won't give me a cogent answer


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you don't!
> Here you go, you lazy DittoNazi.
> 
> Obamacare Schadenfreude - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove I worship him,* you gotta listen in order to follow shithead. I don't listen to him, I went to sports radio, more entertaining.
> 
> As far as the quote, it is a told you so for those like you that claimed Obamacare is cheaper and better for everyone and your rates go up and healthcare is worse than before.* Not as bad as you make it out to be.* Like when Rush goes off the air, you will be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie to defend someone you don't worship! Yeah that's believable. NOT!
> Your MessiahRushie is HOPING Obamacare rates go higher so he can enjoy watching Americans he hates more than terrorists suffer, and you say that is not bad. No wonder you worship Porky!
> 
> From the link:
> March 27, 2013
> RUSH: Well, there are some people that are *hoping* to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations *down the road.*
> 
> It reminds me of the scum bag spitefully HOPING ALL average Americans would SUFFER the loss of their jobs when Americans had the gall not to vote the way he wanted.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, *Joe the Plumber is an average citizen*
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many gigs of Limbaugh quotes are on your hard drive or do you have a dedicated cloud account for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, *I haven't watched, listened or been to his web site*, yet little Eddie just seems to be obsessed with the man.
> 
> Ed, seems to be obsessed. I think Little Eddie fantasizes about him an d Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you worshipers attack me for making you aware of just how much your MessiahRushie hates this great country, rather than condemning Porky for getting pleasure watching Americans suffer.
> Your actions expose your lie!
Click to expand...


Lol! That is your narrow minded opinion. Like I said the link you provided show that there is a told you so coming for Obamacare supporters and that it will make him laugh at you idiots. 

Nothing different than the left when the GOP takes a hit. Are you now going to condemn all on the left that do the same?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I bet Ed is dreading the day when Limbaugh goes off the air

He'll have no purpose anymore


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> I tire over the left's obsessive hate of people.


But not over your MessiahRushie's hate of this great country and its people.

And all you have to do is google the quotes to get the link to his site since they are unaltered quotes.
But you couldn't be a DittoNazi if you weren't too lazy to do anything for yourself.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tire over the left's obsessive hate of people.
> 
> 
> 
> But not over your MessiahRushie's hate of this great country and its people.
> 
> And all you have to do is google the quotes to get the link to his site since they are unaltered quotes.
> But you couldn't be a DittoNazi if you weren't too lazy to do anything for yourself.
Click to expand...


The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth. 

I'm not inclined to waste my time on more of your bullshit. I am not that interested in Rush or his show to care. 

Like I said, when he goes off the air after 25 plus years you will take delight and claim you had some responsibility for that. You guys are to obsessed.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> *Where have I ever defended him?*
> 
> Do you think me calling him a fat blowhard is defending him?


Now it is the Perpetual Dumb act!

You demanded the link and when I posted it for you, you said his HOPING those getting healthcare for the first time will get screwed down the road so he could enjoy their future suffering was not all that bad, at least not as bad as I made it sound, as if it could be made to sound good. Of course you could not make it sound better, so you attacked me to defend your MessiahRushie.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.


Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.


----------



## edthecynic

Skull Pilot said:


> I bet Ed is *dreading the day when Limbaugh goes off the air*
> 
> He'll have no purpose anymore


You are projecting!
You will dread it more as you will not have your MessiahRushie to worship.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
Click to expand...


If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.

You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
Click to expand...

Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
Click to expand...


I didn't say misquoted, you took him out of context and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.

Again, edthedipshit has nothing.


----------



## HenryBHough

Musing on the headline.....

IF Mr. Limbaugh were "falling" then, yes, our leftist fringe would be STUNNED!
If his show were cancelled they'd have nothing left to be paid to monitor and might have to quit blogging to save a few pence on electrics.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
Click to expand...

There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.

So tell us what the context is!

March 27, 2013

BREAK TRANSCRIPT

*RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*

Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Musing on the headline.....
> 
> IF Mr. Limbaugh were "falling" then, yes, our leftist fringe would be STUNNED!
> If his show were cancelled they'd have nothing left to be *paid to monitor* and might have to quit blogging to save a few pence on electrics.


Again, you can tell the brainwashed DittoNazis when they parrot their MessiahRushie's lie that there are paid people out to get him. He habitually claims the media pay people to monitor him and the dumb mindless DittoNazis are stupid enough to believe him. When you see how easily I can expose him as the America hating lying scum he is, you have to ask yourself, why doesn't the media, that is supposedly monitoring him, expose him like I do? You almost never see the media using the devastating quotes I use, so if they are paying someone to monitor him, as the pathological liar claims, they are not getting their money's worth.

In truth, it is obvious the corporate media protects Porky because he is "controversial" and controversy sells, and corporate media is all about money.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first link you provided and I wasted my time on was your distortion of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
Click to expand...


I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as your MessiahRushie programmed you to say when confronted with his own words quoted directly from his site.
> Of course, you didn't and couldn't show what I had "distorted," you could only attack me for exposing you to the truth about your MessiahRushie whom you worship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
Click to expand...

I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
Thank you.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I listened to him, you maybe right, since I don't, you are blowing more Ed bullshit. Nice spin though.
> 
> You got nothing, let me know when you do. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


I did. Thanks!


----------



## HenryBHough

Ed, if you cease to be paid for monitoring Mr. Limbaugh *do not* despair!  You could try augmenting your Obama ATM freebie card by selling your body.

To medical research.

They seem to like mutated forms.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every tine your MessiahRushie is confronted by his own words he says he is being misquoted, like you did, and to go to his website for the exact quote. My having done that you attack me for quoting him from his website. Again, only a worshiper would use that kind of circular "logic" and think it made sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. Thanks!
Click to expand...

You lie like your MessiahRushie.
Link to it.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Ed, if you cease to be paid for monitoring Mr. Limbaugh *do not* despair!  You could try augmenting your Obama ATM freebie card by selling your body.
> 
> To medical research.
> 
> They seem to like mutated forms.


Again, the DittoNazis can't rebut what I post so they are reduced to aping theit MessiahRushie and made personal attacks. The Right can never compete in the arena of ideas.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say misquoted, *you took him out of context* and you know you did by your reluctance to give the full link.
> 
> Again, edthedipshit has nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie like your MessiahRushie.
> Link to it.
Click to expand...


I lie? You can't fuckin find it and so I lie. 

Typical lazy liberal.

Dumb dumb it is in this thread. If you can't find it, and you answered me on it. Lol.

Get a life numb nuts. You are now wasting everyone's time.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to take it out of context, or you would have corrected the context by now. You only say it was out of context because your MessiahRushie programmed you to knee-jerk say that every time you have to eat his hateful words.
> 
> So tell us what the context is!
> 
> March 27, 2013
> 
> BREAK TRANSCRIPT
> 
> *RUSH: Okay, folks, this health care business. We're talking about schadenfreude. You know what schadenfreude is. That is loving, that is enjoying the discomfort of others*, in a certain set of circumstances. That's enjoying when people get theirs. Like when people who are dead wrong about something but don't know it, find out that they're dead wrong and *they suffer from it? Schadenfreude is enjoying that.*
> 
> Well, *there are some people that are hoping to experience schadenfreude over health care realizations down the road.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie like your MessiahRushie.
> Link to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lie? You can't fuckin find it and so I lie.
> 
> Typical lazy liberal.
> 
> Dumb dumb it is in this thread. If you can't find it, and you answered me on it. Lol.
> 
> Get a life numb nuts. You are now wasting everyone's time.
Click to expand...

Using your own "logic" your avoiding the link proves you know you are lying.
Thank you.


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> Again, the DittoNazis can't rebut what I post so they are reduced to aping theit MessiahRushie and made personal attacks. The Right can never compete in the arena of ideas.



It's more fun to jerk liberals chains than it is to soothe them.  Easier, too.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you in earlier posts, if you can't comprehend simple English, not my issue that you are a dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I comprehend that YOU can't come up with a different context than the one I gave.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie like your MessiahRushie.
> Link to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lie? You can't fuckin find it and so I lie.
> 
> Typical lazy liberal.
> 
> Dumb dumb it is in this thread. If you can't find it, and you answered me on it. Lol.
> 
> Get a life numb nuts. You are now wasting everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your own "logic" your avoiding the link proves you know you are lying.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Fuck off lazy liar.


----------



## Papageorgio

HenryBHough said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the DittoNazis can't rebut what I post so they are reduced to aping theit MessiahRushie and made personal attacks. The Right can never compete in the arena of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more fun to jerk liberals chains than it is to soothe them.  Easier, too.
Click to expand...


He is just plain stupid, he wants me to link back to this thread? How fuckin moronic. Is he so fuckin stupid he can't go back and find where he responded to me? I lose patience for idiots.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where have I ever defended him?*
> 
> Do you think me calling him a fat blowhard is defending him?
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is the Perpetual Dumb act!
> 
> You demanded the link and when I posted it for you, you said his HOPING those getting healthcare for the first time will get screwed down the road so he could enjoy their future suffering was not all that bad, at least not as bad as I made it sound, as if it could be made to sound good. Of course you could not make it sound better, so you attacked me to defend your MessiahRushie.
Click to expand...


I never said that

You need to pay as much attention to posts as you do to Rush

And I have not attacked you


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Ed is *dreading the day when Limbaugh goes off the air*
> 
> He'll have no purpose anymore
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting!
> You will dread it more as you will not have your MessiahRushie to worship.
Click to expand...


He could go off the air tomorrow and I would never know because I don't waste my time listening to his show like you do


----------



## blastoff

eddie's blathering nonsense reminds me of Truthmatters.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## edthecynic

Rambunctious said:


>


Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!

April 24, 2013
RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Just out of curiosity, Empty Eddie.....

When Mr. Limbaugh takes a day or two off and there's somebody else doing the program do you experience severe or only moderate withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Papageorgio

Eddie suffers and listens to Rush! You need to change your name to EdtheMartyr.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!
> 
> April 24, 2013
> RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> Just out of curiosity, Empty Eddie.....
> 
> When Mr. Limbaugh takes a day or two off and there's somebody else doing the program do you experience severe or only moderate withdrawal symptoms?





Papageorgio said:


> Eddie suffers and listens to Rush! You need to change your name to EdtheMartyr.


Like I said, every time I expose the DittoNazi's MessiahRushie as the liar he is, they can't rebut me in the arena of ideas so they stoop to attacking me personally.

Thank you.


----------



## Rambunctious

edthecynic said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!
> 
> April 24, 2013
> RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.
Click to expand...


3 weeks...Rush has always said that if you give him or his show 3 weeks he will change your opinion of his show and him. So give it a try. Give him 3 weeks. Of course some folks have strong held opinions and beliefs or maybe they are employed by a union or the government and they will never admit to agreeing with Rush even if they already do. 
So come on give his show or podcasts 3 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## HenryBHough

The fallacy:

Perhaps 3 weeks of listening AND PAYING ATTENTION are required?  Just monitoring to take notes for the party precludes understanding.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!
> 
> April 24, 2013
> RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, Empty Eddie.....
> 
> When Mr. Limbaugh takes a day or two off and there's somebody else doing the program do you experience severe or only moderate withdrawal symptoms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie suffers and listens to Rush! You need to change your name to EdtheMartyr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, every time I expose the DittoNazi's MessiahRushie as the liar he is, they can't rebut me in the arena of ideas so they stoop to attacking me personally.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


You didn't rebuff anything, I get tired of dealing with stupid people like yourself that twist and lie to make a point. 

Go on with your life edthemartyr. You play victim very well. If you can ever refute what I said drop me a PM and I'll look you up. 

You are just plain deceitful and I don't play those games.


----------



## edthecynic

Rambunctious said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!
> 
> April 24, 2013
> RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 weeks...Rush has always said that if you give him or his show 3 weeks he will change your opinion of his show and him. So give it a try. Give him 3 weeks. Of course some folks have strong held opinions and beliefs or maybe they are employed by a union or the government and they will never admit to agreeing with Rush even if they already do.
> So come on give his show or podcasts 3 weeks and see what happens.
Click to expand...

Everyone here knows I have listened for a lot longer than 3 weeks, in fact if you had been paying attention to this thread you would have seen the only attack the DittoNazis have left is that I listen too much. My problem is I can't be brainwashed like you no matter how much I listen. Your MessiahRushie lies to your level of ignorance and I am too well informed to swallow his obvious lies.


----------



## jasonnfree

I have listened to Rush from time to time.  I also watched some of his t.v. programs back in the 90's.  He plays it safe and will never debate an opposition who's not hand picked by his screener. The guy's really humorous although grossly ignorant.  That's the problem -  he's spent his life in front of  a microphone.  No military experience, travel, college, or diverse jobs like many of us have had;  never sired or raised children even though he talks like an expert on children.  In reality, he knows nothing of life.  Just a guy that follows the news and then mouths off his opinion of how the world works to a bunch of equally ignorant listeners


----------



## Rambunctious

edthecynic said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm living proof that this claim from your video is a LIE!
> 
> April 24, 2013
> RUSH:  Exactly.  The only people, by the way, the only people who do not like this program are those who've never listened to it... Everybody who has ever listened to it loves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 weeks...Rush has always said that if you give him or his show 3 weeks he will change your opinion of his show and him. So give it a try. Give him 3 weeks. Of course some folks have strong held opinions and beliefs or maybe they are employed by a union or the government and they will never admit to agreeing with Rush even if they already do.
> So come on give his show or podcasts 3 weeks and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here knows I have listened for a lot longer than 3 weeks, in fact if you had been paying attention to this thread you would have seen the only attack the DittoNazis have left is that I listen too much. My problem is I can't be brainwashed like you no matter how much I listen. Your MessiahRushie lies to your level of ignorance and I am too well informed to swallow his obvious lies.
Click to expand...

Stupid is as Stupid does.....


----------



## Papageorgio

jasonnfree said:


> I have listened to Rush from time to time.  I also watched some of his t.v. programs back in the 90's.  He plays it safe and will never debate an opposition who's not hand picked by his screener. The guy's really humorous although grossly ignorant.  That's the problem -  he's spent his life in front of  a microphone.  No military experience, travel, college, or diverse jobs like many of us have had;  never sired or raised children even though he talks like an expert on children.  In reality, he knows nothing of life.  Just a guy that follows the news and then mouths off his opinion of how the world works to a bunch of equally ignorant listeners



Glad to know you are one of his ignorant listeners, so is edthemartyr.


----------



## HenryBHough

edthecynic said:


> My problem is I can't be brainwashed like you no matter how much I listen.



It's hard to wash something that's safely stored away in a glass jar at DNC HQ.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours. 

I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours.
> 
> I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.



Yup.  Because there's nothing more entertaining that yelling "Slut! Slut! Slut!" every other minute in between "Feminazis" and quips about the "White House dog".  What a chock-a-block of chuckles that was.  I laughed until I stopped.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours.
> 
> I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Because there's nothing more entertaining that yelling "Slut! Slut! Slut!" every other minute in between "Feminazis" and quips about the "White House dog".  What a chock-a-block of chuckles that was.  I laughed until I stopped.
Click to expand...


Somebody had to call Sandra Fluke on her b.s., whining that she has to pay $3,000 a year on birth control. Maybe it was a bit insensitive to call her a slut. He could have been more poetic and just said that she's about as exclusive as a mailbox, or that she gets more action than a hotel doorknob. 
Georgetown Students Go Broke to Buy Birth Control Target Sells Pills for 9 Per Month The Weekly Standard


----------



## JoeB131

Treeshepherd said:


> Somebody had to call Sandra Fluke on her b.s., whining that she has to pay $3,000 a year on birth control. Maybe it was a bit insensitive to call her a slut. He could have been more poetic and just said that she's about as exclusive as a mailbox, or that she gets more action than a hotel doorknob.



Yes, stating that a woman who does what 99% of women of that age do is a "slut" is really winning people over.  

How about getting your facts straight, stupid. 

Fluke was not talking about herself, she was talking about other students who required birth control medications for MEDICAL purposes like treating ovarian cysts, but couldn't get them because althought Georgetown has no problem providing this coverage for faculty, they won't provide it for students because a Magic Sky Fairy Said So, despite their paying $30,000 a year for tuition that includes health coverage. 

Limbaugh  - a man caught with an illegal prescription for Viagra when travelling alone to a nation known for sex tourism - had the nerve to call her a slut for merely pointing out the only thing more ridiculous than this was that when Congress discussed this issue, they did not call ONE WOMAN to testify. 

Yes, that's why she totally needed to be attacked for 3 days.  Until his sponsors pulled the plug on him.  Now he's flopping around being propped up by the Koch Brothers on stations that can't wait to get rid of him.


----------



## Flash Farley

Rush cracks me up.  No one can backlash snap a lefty neck like Rush.  He's really a very funny guy, and the looney left are the joke.  Of course they hate him, they can't beat him with an argument.


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours.
> 
> I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Because there's nothing more entertaining that yelling "Slut! Slut! Slut!" every other minute in between "Feminazis" and quips about the "White House dog".  What a chock-a-block of chuckles that was.  I laughed until I stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody had to call Sandra Fluke on her b.s., *whining that she has to pay $3,000 a year on birth control.* Maybe it was a bit insensitive to call her a slut. He could have been more poetic and just said that she's about as exclusive as a mailbox, or that she gets more action than a hotel doorknob.
> Georgetown Students Go Broke to Buy Birth Control Target Sells Pills for 9 Per Month The Weekly Standard
Click to expand...


Sandra Fluke never said any such thing.  In fact she never referred to herself at all.

This is the end result of Limblobian Dickery.  Creates bullshit myths.  Doing that deliberately is tantamount to lying.  The desperate stretch that it constitutes some kind of humor is just that -- desperate stretch.  Unless you can find an appreciable number of people who consider slandering women and demanding videos posted on the internet of actions they're not even involved with in the first place to be "funny".

Me, I can't see a way to make misogyny "funny".  If you can, more power to you.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours.
> 
> I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Because there's nothing more entertaining that yelling "Slut! Slut! Slut!" every other minute in between "Feminazis" and quips about the "White House dog".  What a chock-a-block of chuckles that was.  I laughed until I stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody had to call Sandra Fluke on her b.s., *whining that she has to pay $3,000 a year on birth control.* Maybe it was a bit insensitive to call her a slut. He could have been more poetic and just said that she's about as exclusive as a mailbox, or that she gets more action than a hotel doorknob.
> Georgetown Students Go Broke to Buy Birth Control Target Sells Pills for 9 Per Month The Weekly Standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke never said any such thing.  In fact she never referred to herself at all.
> 
> This is the end result of Limblobian Dickery.  Creates bullshit myths.  Doing that deliberately is tantamount to lying.  The desperate stretch that it constitutes some kind of humor is just that -- desperate stretch.  Unless you can find an appreciable number of people who consider slandering women and demanding videos posted on the internet of actions they're not even involved with in the first place to be "funny".
> 
> Me, I can't see a way to make misogyny "funny".  If you can, more power to you.
Click to expand...


"Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me, are on public interest scholarships, that's practically an entire summer's salary. Forty percent of the female students at Georgetown Law reported to us that they've struggled financially as a result of this policy."- Sandra Fluke
Well, close enough. I don't see why that's off-limits to joking. I don't see why women need a patronizing government pat on the head with stuff like an equal pay bill (especially when the pay is unequal because less women work dangerous jobs, no women are in the NBA, MLB or NFL, and they work less hours and overtime and take more time off for parenting). Plus, more women are in college today, and more women than men are in the work force, and the recent recession hit male industries (like construction) the hardest. 

Finally, why should it surprise anyone if Rush's shelf life has expired after 30+ years?


----------



## PredFan

Oh? Is Rush off the air now? Let's check shall we?


----------



## koshergrl

Prog ding dongs have been predicting the "fall of Rush" for the last quarter century.

Just more evidence that they truly are innately stupid. Or dishonest. Or both.


----------



## PredFan

Huh? He's still on! How can that be? Progressives say he's done. They must be jealous burthurt morons.


----------



## koshergrl

According to the progressive meatheads, he was done in 1989!


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has been in business since the '80s. It's sort of anti-climactic to say someone is cooked after they've been a mainstay of the AM dial for 30 years. As far as I know, he's still on the AM during prime hours.
> 
> I've tuned in on the rare occasion, over the years. The fake commercials are funny. Every radio jock is a bloviator, and Rush is no exception. There's things on both sides of the aisle to make fun of and Rush does a fairly entertaining job of chiding the _war on women_ and certain TV news personalities, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Because there's nothing more entertaining that yelling "Slut! Slut! Slut!" every other minute in between "Feminazis" and quips about the "White House dog".  What a chock-a-block of chuckles that was.  I laughed until I stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody had to call Sandra Fluke on her b.s., *whining that she has to pay $3,000 a year on birth control.* Maybe it was a bit insensitive to call her a slut. He could have been more poetic and just said that she's about as exclusive as a mailbox, or that she gets more action than a hotel doorknob.
> Georgetown Students Go Broke to Buy Birth Control Target Sells Pills for 9 Per Month The Weekly Standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke never said any such thing.  In fact she never referred to herself at all.
> 
> This is the end result of Limblobian Dickery.  Creates bullshit myths.  Doing that deliberately is tantamount to lying.  The desperate stretch that it constitutes some kind of humor is just that -- desperate stretch.  Unless you can find an appreciable number of people who consider slandering women and demanding videos posted on the internet of actions they're not even involved with in the first place to be "funny".
> 
> Me, I can't see a way to make misogyny "funny".  If you can, more power to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me, are on public interest scholarships, that's practically an entire summer's salary. Forty percent of the female students at Georgetown Law reported to us that they've struggled financially as a result of this policy."- Sandra Fluke
> Well, close enough. I don't see why that's off-limits to joking. I don't see why women need a patronizing government pat on the head with stuff like an equal pay bill (especially when the pay is unequal because less women work dangerous jobs, no women are in the NBA, MLB or NFL, and they work less hours and overtime and take more time off for parenting). Plus, more women are in college today, and more women than men are in the work force, and the recent recession hit male industries (like construction) the hardest.
Click to expand...


The scenaria Fluke actually spoke about are an entirely separate issue.  Rimjob made it into a 3-day misogyny fest where he's got some kind of queue of prostitute-patronizers "lined up around the block", fantasies of voyeurism befitting his image of a porn store clerk, and demonstrating a quantitative abject ignorance of how birth control even works.

As I said, if you can find a way to make misogyny "funny", have at it.  Rimjob obviously failed miserably.


----------



## HenryBHough

If The Koch brothers offered a big enough donation NPR would start airing Mr. Limbaugher faster'n you can say "pledge break".

But let's not sink to calling high class prostitution simple whoring, now shall we......


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> The scenaria Fluke actually spoke about are an entirely separate issue. Rimjob made it into a 3-day misogyny fest where he's got some kind of queue of prostitute-patronizers "lined up around the block", fantasies of voyeurism befitting his image of a porn store clerk, and demonstrating a quantitative abject ignorance of how birth control even works.
> 
> As I said, if you can find a way to make misogyny "funny", have at it. Rimjob obviously failed miserably.



That's a heavy handed assessment of an entertainment personality. I tune in about once a year, so I can't really comment. 
I'll just say that you're attacking me as a man with a constant stream of low-grade micro-aggressions because I belong to a helpless victim group which needs tough laws to give me a level playing field in a maternalistic paradaigm where I get henpecked to death by those who would like to force me with emotional blackmail to sit down when I pee in the name of equality.


----------



## Pogo

Two posts in a row that make no coherent sense.

It's just like tuning in Lush Rimjob.    Without the endless PSAs.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pog, your reading comprehension deficiency is a cross you, along, must bear.  But we do appreciate your attempt at sharing......


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> your reading comprehension deficiency is a cross you, *along*, must bear



Can't beat that for irony.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> Two posts in a row that make no coherent sense.



Because I'm joking about stuff that you consider to be off-limits to comedy. I know you're not comedically autistic, so that must be it.


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two posts in a row that make no coherent sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm joking about stuff that you consider to be off-limits to comedy. I know you're not comedically autistic, so that must be it.
Click to expand...


I figured out it was a joke.  I just found it unnavigable.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you keep bobbin' and weavin' JoeyB here's another punch to your lying nose.
> 
> First two ads to run yesterday, first commercial break, on Rush's show aired on your WLS and my WOOD were for Hillsdale College and the Conservative Solutions Project.  Now, not sure if yesterday was one of your "he has no national advertisers" day or "he only has local advertisers" day, but regardless your reputation in here remains laughably intact.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are PSAs for non-profits. All he gets is a tax deduction for the value of the ad slot so working people can pay his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're still auditioning for the role of JoeyB wannabe.  Big shoes to fill but keep at it.
> 
> So, please comment on what you think the final words of your alleged PSA mean:
> "Paid for by Conservative Solutions Project."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is who paid to produce the PSA ad, not the air time. Conservative Solutions Project is the fake charity to keep the donors secret for the Conservative Solutions PAC. The CSP fake charity as a charity gets the air time for free.
Click to expand...

eddie you're getting as good at the lying bullshit as your heroes JoeyB and pogostick.  
It's not a PSA.  It's a Marco Rubio ad espousing his negative views about Barry's cuddling up to Iran to ensure they have a bomb in the not too distant future, and asks that folks contact their Senators to get on board with him and others against such lunacy.  The non-profit Conservative Solutions Project produced the spots and paid the million bucks for their air time.  

That's a PSA alright.  A *p*retty *s*tupid *a*ttempt by yet another low information lefty idiot.


----------



## HenryBHough

Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.

T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> .* It's a Marco Rubio ad* espousing his negative views about Barry's cuddling up to Iran to ensure they have a bomb in the not too distant future, and asks that folks contact their Senators to get on board with him and others against such lunacy.* The non-profit Conservative Solutions Project* produced the spots and* paid the million bucks for their air time*.


If it is an ad for a particular candidate, then a "non-profit" cannot pay for it without losing their non-profit status. A non-profit can only promote issues, not candidates.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.
> 
> T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.


On my local station today they had the NY Mets pre-game show, followed by the game. In my area he had been booted from the major full time talk station to the sports station. On the other local channel in my area he gets booted for the Lakewood Blue Claws minor league games.


----------



## Skull Pilot

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.
> 
> T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.
> 
> 
> 
> On my local station today they had the NY Mets pre-game show, followed by the game. In my area he had been booted from the major full time talk station to the sports station. On the other local channel in my area he gets booted for the Lakewood Blue Claws minor league games.
Click to expand...


Did you listen on line instead I know your days are empty unless you get your Rush fix


----------



## koshergrl

Still predicting the "DOWNFALL OF RUSH" after 25 years?

Yeah, you run with that, lololol...


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.
> 
> T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.
> 
> 
> 
> On my local station today they had the NY Mets pre-game show, followed by the game. In my area he had been booted from the major full time talk station to the sports station. On the other local channel in my area he gets booted for the *Lakewood Blue Claws* minor league games.
Click to expand...


Hey, at least it's not the Lehigh Valley Iron Pigs.


----------



## ninja007

jasonnfree said:


> I have listened to Rush from time to time.  I also watched some of his t.v. programs back in the 90's.  He plays it safe and will never debate an opposition who's not hand picked by his screener. The guy's really humorous although grossly ignorant.  That's the problem -  he's spent his life in front of  a microphone.  No military experience, travel, college, or diverse jobs like many of us have had;  never sired or raised children even though he talks like an expert on children.  In reality, he knows nothing of life.  Just a guy that follows the news and then mouths off his opinion of how the world works to a bunch of equally ignorant listeners



except for the children part oh the irony lib.


----------



## tinydancer

edthecynic said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.
> 
> T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.
> 
> 
> 
> On my local station today they had the NY Mets pre-game show, followed by the game. In my area he had been booted from the major full time talk station to the sports station. On the other local channel in my area he gets booted for the Lakewood Blue Claws minor league games.
Click to expand...


I only have radio and I've been listening to talkers for many a year.
They get booted for sports. Just happens depending on the station. 

And not just talkers. Many programs on a regular AM station will get knocked. Even my fave rock station will split to local games.


----------



## tinydancer

koshergrl said:


> Still predicting the "DOWNFALL OF RUSH" after 25 years?
> 
> Yeah, you run with that, lololol...



It cracks me up. The "Rush is dead in the water" headline runs consistently at least twice a year since the '90's.


----------



## koshergrl

tinydancer said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still predicting the "DOWNFALL OF RUSH" after 25 years?
> 
> Yeah, you run with that, lololol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cracks me up. The "Rush is dead in the water" headline runs consistently at least twice a year since the '90's.
Click to expand...

Lol exactly.


----------



## Carla_Danger

koshergrl said:


> Still predicting the "DOWNFALL OF RUSH" after 25 years?
> 
> Yeah, you run with that, lololol...




Never underestimate the stupidity of American's on the right, when their leading pundit is an ex druggie and a hate-monger, who couldn't serve due to a boil on his fat ass.


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether there was anything to this rant about Mr. Limbaugh's demise I just tuned in the local station that carried his program the last time I happened upon it.
> 
> T'is true, I still don't know whether the show is on or not.  After about five minutes I got tired of being hammered with the commercials and turned it off.
> 
> 
> 
> On my local station today they had the NY Mets pre-game show, followed by the game. In my area he had been booted from the major full time talk station to the sports station. On the other local channel in my area he gets booted for the Lakewood Blue Claws minor league games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have radio and I've been listening to talkers for many a year.
> They get booted for sports. Just happens depending on the station.
> 
> And not just talkers. Many programs on a regular AM station will get knocked. Even my fave rock station will split to local games.
Click to expand...

Except the station he was booted from didn't have sports, it is his new station that boots him for sports, a step down from the station that shit-canned him.


----------



## blastoff

But how come Rush runs his normal complement of local/national ad spots when he has no advertisers?  Something's not adding up.  JoeyB?  Entertain us with some of your normal lying b.s. to explain.

(Class, no laughing. It's not polite. Hell of a lot of fun but we must have compassion for such idiots.)


----------



## blunthead

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain what's happening to him.  You did read it didn't you?  You can read, can't you?
> 
> HE'S BEING DROPPED FROM CONSERVATIVE TALK STATIONS!
> 
> Explain that.
Click to expand...

What's happening is liberals don't like him so they're dumping him, just like cowardly companies are doing to Trump. Now watch what happens to _them_. That is, if you can find news that will report it that isn't Fox, which obviously you'll never watch; you'll complain about Fox but you'll never watch it, just as you complain about Limbaugh but you've never really listened to him. You're hypocrites and liars. Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.


----------



## edthecynic

blunthead said:


> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.


The pathological liar told you so.

May 26, 2015
BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program

November 07, 2012
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *

June 3, 2015
RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?


----------



## blunthead

edthecynic said:


> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
Click to expand...

You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.


----------



## edthecynic

blunthead said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it hurts you to have to eat your MessiahRushie's words!


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts you to have to eat your MessiahRushie's words!
Click to expand...

I'm tellin' ya, dude, seek help for your Rush obsession.  It just ain't healthy.


----------



## blunthead

edthecynic said:


> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts you to have to eat your MessiahRushie's words!
Click to expand...

How much of what Limbaugh's actually said have you heard? Be honest, if you can.


----------



## edthecynic

blunthead said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts you to have to eat your MessiahRushie's words!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what Limbaugh's actually said have you heard? Be honest, if you can.
Click to expand...

Obviously more than you since you are completely unaware of his habitual lying.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> But how come Rush runs his normal complement of local/national ad spots when he has no advertisers?  Something's not adding up.  JoeyB?  Entertain us with some of your normal lying b.s. to explain.
> 
> (Class, no laughing. It's not polite. Hell of a lot of fun but we must have compassion for such idiots.)



You mean PSA's and Gold Bugs?  

Rush Limbaugh Rating Woes Continue No Audience For Hate-Filled Radio Troll Opinion 

I think perhaps the most pleasurable aspect of watching Rush sink under the weight of his growing irrelevancy is what his situation proves: The market for hate and paranoia is smaller than you think. Hatemongers and partisan trolls are always trying to convince Americans that the are the voice of the people and that they’re saying what everyone else thinks or wants to say but can’t. Turns out, that’s not true.


----------



## JoeB131

blunthead said:


> What's happening is liberals don't like him so they're dumping him, just like cowardly companies are doing to Trump. Now watch what happens to _them_. That is, if you can find news that will report it that isn't Fox, which obviously you'll never watch; you'll complain about Fox but you'll never watch it, just as you complain about Limbaugh but you've never really listened to him. You're hypocrites and liars. Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.



I used to listen to Limbaugh all the time, until i realized he was full of shit.  

Now I just see him for what he is, a self-loathing closeted gay man desperately seeking approval. 

Here's the real sign of Limbaugh's irrelevancy.  When was the last time something he said on his show made news?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.



This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.


----------



## edthecynic

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how come Rush runs his normal complement of local/national ad spots when he has no advertisers?  Something's not adding up.  JoeyB?  Entertain us with some of your normal lying b.s. to explain.
> 
> (Class, no laughing. It's not polite. Hell of a lot of fun but we must have compassion for such idiots.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You mean PSA's* and Gold Bugs?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Rating Woes Continue No Audience For Hate-Filled Radio Troll Opinion
> 
> I think perhaps the most pleasurable aspect of watching Rush sink under the weight of his growing irrelevancy is what his situation proves: The market for hate and paranoia is smaller than you think. Hatemongers and partisan trolls are always trying to convince Americans that the are the voice of the people and that they’re saying what everyone else thinks or wants to say but can’t. Turns out, that’s not true.
Click to expand...

He also plays his parodies when he has no commercial, although now he has political candidate ads buying his open slots at a discount.


----------



## blastoff

IsaacNewton said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
Click to expand...




IsaacNewton said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
Click to expand...


LOL...once again a low info dope tries to JoeyB the class with the old Fox news viewers _average  _age is 65+ years.  Yet with few exceptions primetime viewers in the all important 25-54 demo for Fox are greater than MSNBC and CNN combined.

Nice try though.  Your fellow wishful thinkers will buy your tripe.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hang on a sec.....I'm gonna go check the local station that I know used to carry Mr. Limbaugh........

(maybe sing a chorus of "Don' Worry Bees Happy" while I'm gone.

-----

-----

-----

-----

Sorry 'bout dat.  Took longer than I expected.  Yep.  He's still on but I had to wait through 3-minutes of commercials to be sure it was him.

It was.


----------



## IsaacNewton

blastoff said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...once again a low info dope tries to JoeyB the class with the old Fox news viewers _average  _age is 65+ years.  Yet with few exceptions primetime viewers in the all important 25-54 demo for Fox are greater than MSNBC and CNN combined.
> 
> Nice try though.  Your fellow wishful thinkers will buy your tripe.
Click to expand...


Tick tock.


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Hang on a sec.....I'm gonna go check the local station that I know used to carry Mr. Limbaugh........
> 
> (maybe sing a chorus of "Don' Worry Bees Happy" while I'm gone.
> 
> -----
> 
> -----
> 
> -----
> 
> -----
> 
> Sorry 'bout dat.  Took longer than I expected.  Yep.  He's still on but* I had to wait through 3-minutes of commercials* to be sure it was him.
> 
> It was.


Then you heard the Obama parody he played in place of an ad.


----------



## HenryBHough

Obama parody?

Surely you recorded it as part of your monitoring....would you please be so kind as to attach it as an audio file so we can all hear the same voices you do?


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> LOL...once again a low info dope tries to JoeyB the class with the old Fox news viewers _average _age is 65+ years. Yet with few exceptions primetime viewers in the all important 25-54 demo for Fox are greater than MSNBC and CNN combined.



That would be useful if any of those numbers were all that big.  In a population of some 310 million, only 2 or 3 million watch ANY news network with any regularity.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...once again a low info dope tries to JoeyB the class with the old Fox news viewers _average _age is 65+ years. Yet with few exceptions primetime viewers in the all important 25-54 demo for Fox are greater than MSNBC and CNN combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be useful if any of those numbers were all that big.  In a population of some 310 million, only 2 or 3 million watch ANY news network with any regularity.
Click to expand...

You missed the point again, stupid.  
I was simply pointing out the low info fallacy that Fox's audience is comprised of folks whose average age 65+ years old.

So, what's it gonna be today, Joey?  No ads during Rush's broadcast?  Only local advertisers?  The class is always interested in your lies of the day, so please don't let them down.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> You missed the point again, stupid.
> I was simply pointing out the low info fallacy that Fox's audience is comprised of folks whose average age 65+ years old.
> 
> So, what's it gonna be today, Joey? No ads during Rush's broadcast? Only local advertisers? The class is always interested in your lies of the day, so please don't let them down.



Have you ever met any hard core Faux News viewers?  Those people are less informed than people who don't watch the news at all. 

But it's okay.  Please keep pretending that people love your bile as less companies want to be associated with it.


----------



## blastoff

You didn't answer the question, Joey.   Hurry, Rush will be on in mere minutes and we don't know if it's a commercial-free day, local advertisers only day, or any other combination of your various lies.  Or, it might be time to come up with a new one.  God knows you're extremely capable of it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Imagine if Joey spent as much time cleaning the kitty box as he spends monitoring Mr. Limbaugh!  He might even earn a compliment or two from neighbors - maybe even The City Department of Health!


----------



## IsaacNewton

HenryBHough said:


> Imagine if Joey spent as much time cleaning the kitty box as he spends monitoring Mr. Limbaugh!  He might even earn a compliment or two from neighbors - maybe even The City Department of Health!



You seem attracted to one person that posts here. In fact you seem to be *monitoring* him.

Ouch, reality stings doesn't it.


----------



## HenryBHough

IsaacNewton said:


> You seem attracted to one person that posts here. In fact you seem to be *monitoring* him.



Yup, like an ankle bracelet!

Jealous your probation officer didn't give you one?


----------



## IsaacNewton

HenryBHough said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem attracted to one person that posts here. In fact you seem to be *monitoring* him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, like an ankle bracelet!
> 
> Jealous your probation officer didn't give you one?
Click to expand...


You do have some issues to sort out don't you.


----------



## HenryBHough

IsaacNewton said:


> You do have some issues to sort out don't you.



Sadly t'is true.

I was born lacking the ability to suffer fools gladly.

Lucky me!


----------



## IsaacNewton

HenryBHough said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some issues to sort out don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly t'is true.
> 
> I was born lacking the ability to suffer fools gladly.
> 
> Lucky me!
Click to expand...


Give us a kiss Newman.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> You didn't answer the question, Joey.   Hurry, Rush will be on in mere minutes and we don't know if it's a commercial-free day, local advertisers only day, or any other combination of your various lies.  Or, it might be time to come up with a new one.  God knows you're extremely capable of it.



Guy, i know you want to pretend  your Dominican Pin-up boy is still loved... 

But he really isn't.  

But keep pretending that the fake agencies the Koch Brothers have set up are real advertisers.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, Joey.   Hurry, Rush will be on in mere minutes and we don't know if it's a commercial-free day, local advertisers only day, or any other combination of your various lies.  Or, it might be time to come up with a new one.  God knows you're extremely capable of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, i know you want to pretend  your Dominican Pin-up boy is still loved...
> 
> But he really isn't.
> 
> But keep pretending that the fake agencies the Koch Brothers have set up are real advertisers.
Click to expand...

Ah, the ball continues to bounce around in Joey's pea brain.  

First, after lying to the class about Rush's complete lack of advertisers he then admitted his lie by criticising the "quality" of those advertisers he'd claimed didn't exist.  Then he further admitted his lie by claiming his only advertisers were a handful of local companies, no national spots. But anyone who listens to the show knows that's another Joey lie.  And now the ball has bounced again and advertisers that didn't exist but actually do aren't "real" advertisers.  

Here's a tip Joey because I'm starting to feel a little sorry for you making such an ass out of yourself in here.  Next time you decide to lie to support your agenda make it about something that isn't so easily disproved, assuming you're smart enough to do so of course.


----------



## IsaacNewton

blastoff said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, Joey.   Hurry, Rush will be on in mere minutes and we don't know if it's a commercial-free day, local advertisers only day, or any other combination of your various lies.  Or, it might be time to come up with a new one.  God knows you're extremely capable of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, i know you want to pretend  your Dominican Pin-up boy is still loved...
> 
> But he really isn't.
> 
> But keep pretending that the fake agencies the Koch Brothers have set up are real advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the ball continues to bounce around in Joey's pea brain.
> 
> First, after lying to the class about Rush's complete lack of advertisers he then admitted his lie by criticising the "quality" of those advertisers he'd claimed didn't exist.  Then he further admitted his lie by claiming his only advertisers were a handful of local companies, no national spots. But anyone who listens to the show knows that's another Joey lie.  And now the ball has bounced again and advertisers that didn't exist but actually do aren't "real" advertisers.
> 
> Here's a tip Joey because I'm starting to feel a little sorry for you making such an ass out of yourself in here.  Next time you decide to lie to support your agenda make it about something that isn't so easily disproved, assuming you're smart enough to do so of course.
Click to expand...


You spend a lot of time smelling Dimbaugh's butt and defending that drug addict. You sound like a liar the way you talk.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Ah, the ball continues to bounce around in Joey's pea brain.
> 
> First, after lying to the class about Rush's complete lack of advertisers he then admitted his lie by criticising the "quality" of those advertisers he'd claimed didn't exist. Then he further admitted his lie by claiming his only advertisers were a handful of local companies, no national spots. But anyone who listens to the show knows that's another Joey lie. And now the ball has bounced again and advertisers that didn't exist but actually do aren't "real" advertisers.
> 
> Here's a tip Joey because I'm starting to feel a little sorry for you making such an ass out of yourself in here. Next time you decide to lie to support your agenda make it about something that isn't so easily disproved, assuming you're smart enough to do so of course.




GUy, we know you love Rush like a Dominican Rent-Boy, but sadly, he's going down in flames. 

I'm trying to break this to you gently because when Premeire says, "No thanks" when his contract comes up next year, you are going to be shattered.


----------



## JoeB131

IsaacNewton said:


> You spend a lot of time smelling Dimbaugh's butt and defending that drug addict. You sound like a liar the way you talk.



Blasty just can't deal with the fact his idol got destroyed by a girl.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the ball continues to bounce around in Joey's pea brain.
> 
> First, after lying to the class about Rush's complete lack of advertisers he then admitted his lie by criticising the "quality" of those advertisers he'd claimed didn't exist. Then he further admitted his lie by claiming his only advertisers were a handful of local companies, no national spots. But anyone who listens to the show knows that's another Joey lie. And now the ball has bounced again and advertisers that didn't exist but actually do aren't "real" advertisers.
> 
> Here's a tip Joey because I'm starting to feel a little sorry for you making such an ass out of yourself in here. Next time you decide to lie to support your agenda make it about something that isn't so easily disproved, assuming you're smart enough to do so of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUy, we know you love Rush like a Dominican Rent-Boy, but sadly, he's going down in flames.
> 
> I'm trying to break this to you gently because when Premeire says, "No thanks" when his contract comes up next year, you are going to be shattered.
Click to expand...

LOL..Congrats, Joey.  You've hit the trifecta!  In addition to being a prodigious liar and not very bright we can now crown you delusional as well.  

So, it's Thursday.  Does that make it a no commercials day for Rush or only a handful of local advertisers day or what?  It's so hard to keep it all straight because of your various iterations on the topic, so I once again ask you on behalf of the class to please just post up what days of the week are what, okay?  Thanks.


----------



## Debra K

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.



If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering. 

I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.


----------



## S.J.

Debra K said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
Click to expand...

You were saying???

The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
Click to expand...

That's a lot LESS than your MessiahRushie claims his audience size is. Is Porky lying?


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot LESS than your MessiahRushie claims his audience size is. Is Porky lying?
Click to expand...

I don't know what he claims but obviously he's in the number 1 slot.  Is that your way of spinning the bad news?


----------



## Debra K

S.J. said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
Click to expand...


What portion of Rush's audience is in the baby boomer category and what portion is in the millennial category?


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot LESS than your MessiahRushie claims his audience size is. Is Porky lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what he claims but obviously he's in the number 1 slot.  Is that your way of spinning the bad news?
Click to expand...

November 07, 2012
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *


----------



## S.J.

edthecynic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot LESS than your MessiahRushie claims his audience size is. Is Porky lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what he claims but obviously he's in the number 1 slot.  Is that your way of spinning the bad news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
Click to expand...

Thank you for confirming.


----------



## edthecynic

S.J. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying???
> 
> The Top Talk Radio Audiences TALKERS.COM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot LESS than your MessiahRushie claims his audience size is. Is Porky lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what he claims but obviously he's in the number 1 slot.  Is that your way of spinning the bad news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for confirming.
Click to expand...

It is piss easy to confirm your MessiahRushie is a liar.

July 23, 2015
RUSH: If Trump is lying, if Trump's making it all up, he's gonna* have to have a great memory to remember all these lies* that he's told all these places. 

July 23, 2015
RUSH: I am very fortunate that *I'm blessed with a good memory. *


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> LOL..Congrats, Joey. You've hit the trifecta! In addition to being a prodigious liar and not very bright we can now crown you delusional as well.
> 
> So, it's Thursday. Does that make it a no commercials day for Rush or only a handful of local advertisers day or what? It's so hard to keep it all straight because of your various iterations on the topic, so I once again ask you on behalf of the class to please just post up what days of the week are what, okay? Thanks.



What's hard is you pretending your boy didn't blow it... 

His ratings on WLS are so bad they tried to dump him last March.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..Congrats, Joey. You've hit the trifecta! In addition to being a prodigious liar and not very bright we can now crown you delusional as well.
> 
> So, it's Thursday. Does that make it a no commercials day for Rush or only a handful of local advertisers day or what? It's so hard to keep it all straight because of your various iterations on the topic, so I once again ask you on behalf of the class to please just post up what days of the week are what, okay? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard is you pretending your boy didn't blow it...
> 
> His ratings on WLS are so bad they tried to dump him last March.
Click to expand...

Dump him?  But then they'd have to go back and refund the national and local advertisers who'd booked their spots on Rush's show.  Money talks and bullshit walks.  Enjoy your stroll, Joey.


----------



## Pogo

Debra K said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
Click to expand...


Said one program director interviewed at the time of Flukegate:
"Age of the average Limbaugh listener?  'Deceased'".


----------



## Vigilante

Pogo said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can find a sufficient number of hemorrhoid cream advertisers to support his show, Rush may continue to broadcast to his faithful viewers.  If asked nicely, I think the nursing home staff will diaper and wheel the old farts into the T.V. room for delightful doses of Rush's special brand of hate-mongering.
> 
> I would like to see Rush get a role in the next Sharknado movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said one program director interviewed at the time of Flukegate:
> "Age of the average Limbaugh listener?  'Deceased'".
Click to expand...


Wasn't that an Al Franken joke as he was pulled yelling and screaming from the Air America Studio, as it went down in flames?


----------



## PredFan

Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?



The Shadow?
The Lone Ranger?
Father Charles Coughlin?

I think it's great that they let the inmates have radios over ta the nursing home.  Keeps 'em from wandering the halls.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shadow?
> The Lone Ranger?
> Father Charles Coughlin?
> 
> I think it's great that they let the inmates have radios over ta the nursing home.  Keeps 'em from wandering the halls.
Click to expand...


Dude, you've used that one before. How about some new material?


----------



## Vigilante

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shadow?
> The Lone Ranger?
> Father Charles Coughlin?
> 
> I think it's great that they let the inmates have radios over ta the nursing home.  Keeps 'em from wandering the halls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you've used that one before. How about some new material?
Click to expand...


When OCDPogo gets stuck on something, it stays stuck! LOLOL!


----------



## Mad Scientist

PredFan said:


> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?


Couldn't have been Rush because that Bloviator has fallen!


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shadow?
> The Lone Ranger?
> Father Charles Coughlin?
> 
> I think it's great that they let the inmates have radios over ta the nursing home.  Keeps 'em from wandering the halls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you've used that one before. How about some new material?
Click to expand...


That IS new material.

Course, all comedy, like all music, is ultimately derivative; if one only looks back far enough one can eventually find a time when somebody else came up with the same idea on the principle that Great Minds Think Alike.

Course, you have to be old enough to know all that.  Teach me more, old timer.   I'm always looking for new/old material.


----------



## Vigilante

Mad Scientist said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Who was that I heard on the radio today?
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been Rush because that Bloviator has fallen!
Click to expand...


Yes, still #1 BUT he has fallen! 

Who is the #1 FAGERAL talker?


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Dump him? But then they'd have to go back and refund the national and local advertisers who'd booked their spots on Rush's show. Money talks and bullshit walks. Enjoy your stroll, Joey.



The advertisers would kiss WLS's ass if they could get rid of Limbaugh and put something on his slot people would listen to.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the reality. WLS is trying to switch to an all-Sports format. 

They know Hate Radio is a loser. 

Bulls White Sox deals put WLS-AM back in the game in a big way - Chicago Tribune

_*Until now. Last week, it was announced WLS will be the radio home for the White Sox in 2016 and the Bulls beginning with the 2016-17 season. Both deals run through 2021.

It hardly would be a surprise if WLS flipped to a sports-talk format considering it soon will be airing more than 300 games per year. Dickey, though, said there aren't any plans to change from its current news/talk format.*_

The fact is, Steve Dahl and Johnny B, old relics that they are- can easily adapt to an all-Sports formate.


----------



## Vigilante

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the reality. WLS is trying to switch to an all-Sports format.
> 
> They know Hate Radio is a loser.
> 
> Bulls White Sox deals put WLS-AM back in the game in a big way - Chicago Tribune
> 
> _*Until now. Last week, it was announced WLS will be the radio home for the White Sox in 2016 and the Bulls beginning with the 2016-17 season. Both deals run through 2021.
> 
> It hardly would be a surprise if WLS flipped to a sports-talk format considering it soon will be airing more than 300 games per year. Dickey, though, said there aren't any plans to change from its current news/talk format.*_
> 
> The fact is, Steve Dahl and Johnny B, old relics that they are- can easily adapt to an all-Sports formate.



Like Boston, Chicago is full of leftist assholes, absolutely NO LOSS! LOLOLOL!

Do Da Thugery, Listens ta Da Rush???


----------



## JoeB131

Vigilante said:


> Like Boston, Chicago is full of leftist assholes, absolutely NO LOSS! LOLOLOL!



losing WLS will be a major blow to Rush, just like losing WABC in NYC and WABC in LA.


----------



## Vigilante

JoeB131 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Boston, Chicago is full of leftist assholes, absolutely NO LOSS! LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> losing WLS will be a major blow to Rush, just like losing WABC in NYC and WABC in LA.
Click to expand...


I don't know about the others, but his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue, and they are still #1 in NYC! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!


----------



## DollyLongstaff

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


----------



## DollyLongstaff

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


----------



## DollyLongstaff

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


----------



## JoeB131

Vigilante said:


> I don't know about the others, but his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue, and they are still #1 in NYC! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!



NYC Talk Radio Ratings Not Good 

According to Jerry Del Colliano’s Inside Music Media there’s a rumor WOR-AM maybe switching over to the Premiere Networks’ Fox Sports Radio. If true that would mean moving Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity and others back to WABC-AM, if they’d take them, and Clear Channel iHeart Media abandoning the “news/talk” format in America’s biggest city.


----------



## Ernie S.

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


The envy is obvious. They can't stand the fact that Air America went bottoms up even after stealing money to pay the bills. They can't handle a Conservative pundit earning $70 million/year and amassing a net worth of $400 million.
They think he should be redistributing his wealth to failed Liberals like Randi Rhodes and Alan Colmes.

It seems Ms Rhodes is down to 1 station, having been replaced in syndication by The Schnitt Show.


----------



## Pogo

Ernie S. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.
> 
> 
> 
> The envy is obvious. They can't stand the fact that Air America went bottoms up even after stealing money to pay the bills. They can't handle a Conservative pundit earning $70 million/year and amassing a net worth of $400 million.
> They think he should be redistributing his wealth to failed Liberals like Randi Rhodes and Alan Colmes.
> 
> It seems Ms Rhodes is down to 1 station, having been replaced in syndication by The Schnitt Show.
Click to expand...


So...... you think it's all about making money?  Or you think it's all about ideological principles?

Can't have it both ways.  Pick one.


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!


BULLSHIT!

Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.


----------



## Vigilante

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
Click to expand...


Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
Click to expand...


According to Nielsen, WOR as of the lastest book available (June) is #*21 *in its market.  Not quiiiiiiiiite "number one".

Gotta wonder who makes the bubbles some people live in.


----------



## Ernie S.

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
Click to expand...

How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?


----------



## Vigilante

Pogo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Nielsen, WOR as of the lastest book available (June) is #*21 *in its market.  Not quiiiiiiiiite "number one".
> 
> Gotta wonder who makes the bubbles some people live in.
Click to expand...

And who is #1 in the Noon time slot?


----------



## Vigilante

Ernie S. said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?
Click to expand...

One, on a bad week 2!.... Then we listen on IHeart!


----------



## Ernie S.

2 more games during the noon to 3 slot the rest of the season.


----------



## Pogo

Vigilante said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One, on a bad week 2!.... Then we listen on IHeart!
Click to expand...


Yes ..... Master..... we ..... _listen_......... and..... obey......


----------



## Pogo

Vigilante said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Nielsen, WOR as of the lastest book available (June) is #*21 *in its market.  Not quiiiiiiiiite "number one".
> 
> Gotta wonder who makes the bubbles some people live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who is #1 in the Noon time slot?
Click to expand...


It's not broken down into dayparts in my linked source..

Once again that's my _linked _source.  Just in case you missed it.


----------



## Pogo

JoeB131 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Boston, Chicago is full of leftist assholes, absolutely NO LOSS! LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> losing WLS will be a major blow to Rush, just like losing WABC in NYC and WABC in LA.
Click to expand...


You mean KABC?  They don't do Ws west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Vigilante

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others, but* his syndicator BOUGHT WOR in NYC, moved him and Hannity to that venue*, and they are still *#1 in NYC*! And this place is just FULL of left wing fools, as you know!
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One, on a bad week 2!.... Then we listen on IHeart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ..... Master..... we ..... _listen_......... and..... obey......
Click to expand...


OCDGirl, no need to put up your picture and scare little children!

So you can't find anything about Rush NOT being #1 in NYC.... why did I already know this?....LOLOL!


----------



## Pogo

Vigilante said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> Clear Channel already owned the station since 2012 and the station is currently #3 in the NYC News/Talk radio market. Unlike when your MessiahRushie was on WABC, Porky now has to play second fiddle to Mets baseball games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One, on a bad week 2!.... Then we listen on IHeart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ..... Master..... we ..... _listen_......... and..... obey......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OCDGirl, no need to put up your picture and scare little children!
> 
> So you can't find anything about Rush NOT being #1 in NYC.... why did I already know this?....LOLOL!
Click to expand...


Already gave you the page.  Number 21.

Once again, note that my claim is _linked_.  That means it's not just pulled out of my ass but has an actual source.


----------



## Vigilante

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now EdtheLiar, LIE to me that Rush ISN'T #1 in his NOON time slot against Curtis and Kube!
> 
> 
> 
> How many games do the Mets play between noon and 3 on week days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One, on a bad week 2!.... Then we listen on IHeart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ..... Master..... we ..... _listen_......... and..... obey......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OCDGirl, no need to put up your picture and scare little children!
> 
> So you can't find anything about Rush NOT being #1 in NYC.... why did I already know this?....LOLOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already gave you the page.  Number 21.
> 
> Once again, note that my claim is _linked_.  That means it's not just pulled out of my ass but has an actual source.
Click to expand...

What you posted has NOTHING TO DO WITH RUSH BEING #1 IN NYC..... as usual, another OCDGirl fuck up!


----------



## DollyLongstaff

DollyLongstaff said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
Click to expand...

 Limbaugh is cooked?
You mean there was a pig roast and I wasn't invited?


----------



## Pogo

DollyLongstaff said:


> DollyLongstaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Limbaugh is cooked?
> You mean there was a pig roast and I wasn't invited?
Click to expand...


Come to think of it ---- I've never seen these two in the same room....


----------



## Vigilante

Pogo said:


> DollyLongstaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DollyLongstaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Limbaugh is cooked?
> You mean there was a pig roast and I wasn't invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it ---- I've never seen these two in the same room....
Click to expand...


Perhaps because one is real, and the pig is not! But you can believe whatever your little heart wants to darlin'!


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blunthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh ain't going anywhere; in fact, he's gaining listenership. Know how I know that? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar told you so.
> 
> May 26, 2015
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> RUSH:  I certainly hope everybody had a great weekend.  We're back.  I certainly did, I hope you did, and we're off and running, folks, with a brand-new week of broadcast excellence right here on the ever important,* increasingly popular, growing-by-leaps-and-bounds* Rush Limbaugh program
> 
> November 07, 2012
> RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean,* I'm giving you a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *
> 
> June 3, 2015
> RUSH:  *You're reaching 20 million of 'em here*, but I imagine a number of 'em are gonna be kind of skeptical of this.  I'm sure you're gonna face female that aren't gonna believe you, be skeptical, think you're just trying to get on the financial the gravy train and they're gonna look at you and they're gonna see Caucasian.  What color is your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a pathological liar, so there. Nah nah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it hurts you to have to eat your MessiahRushie's words!
Click to expand...

This blunthead dude isn't really worth responding to.  He's just the latest in a long line of Right-Wing USMB retards.


----------



## Synthaholic

IsaacNewton said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
Click to expand...

Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.


----------



## Vigilante

Synthaholic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
Click to expand...


While *Jonathan Stuart Leibowitz goes off the airwaves! *


----------



## blastoff

Synthaholic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
Click to expand...

Congrats!  Your official JoeyB Dolezal liars award is in the mail.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
Click to expand...



So?
Most news networks have older people.
They young get theirs from reading the news on the web or on their smartphones.


----------



## JimH52

Synthaholic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
Click to expand...


When he isn't sexually harassing one of the female staff members...


----------



## Ernie S.

JimH52 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he isn't sexually harassing one of the female staff members...
Click to expand...

Still after what 20 years, the left is still predicting the end of Rush.
These are generally the same people who predicted a long and successful run for Air America.


----------



## jasonnfree

Ernie S. said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he isn't sexually harassing one of the female staff members...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still after what 20 years, the left is still predicting the end of Rush.
> These are generally the same people who predicted a long and successful run for Air America.
Click to expand...



Rush does a public service.   As ignorant about the world and life in general he is,    he provides a good look into how the average republican has been brainwashed.  
He's the greatest thing that's happened for the republican party since the gipper.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Rush sometimes makes waves by going a bit over board.

Big fucking deal.  If that happens to make the typical liberal dufus get all agitated and soil his undies, that's a small price to pay for disseminating the information he often shares.

What really kills you libs is how often he effectively exposes (and predicts far in advance) what the liberal hacks who ruin (err -- run) the government and the bureaucracy are up to.


----------



## blastoff

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real problem with con media. I think the average age for Faux News viewers is 65+. Kathy Griffin's mother's age group. As they aren't garnering younger viewers, same with Dimbaugh, the clock is ticking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Lielly pulls in an average age of 72 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> Most news networks have older people.
> They young get theirs from reading the news on the web or on their smartphones.
Click to expand...

Here's how you kick lefties in the nuts when they make false claims about the average age of O'Reilly's much larger audience than CNN or MSNBC, combined.  In addition to swamping them in combined total audience size he also creams them in the same fashion in the all important - for ad revenue - 25 to 54 age demographic.   In other words he's got a much bigger younger audience than the other two no matter what the average age of his viewers might actually be.  Lefty nitwits file such bad news in the Inconvenient Truth folder.


----------



## Dan Daly

Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dan Daly said:


> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?



Only intelligent people.


----------



## Indeependent

People tune him in; they don't listen.
I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
They admit they don't listen.


----------



## Dan Daly

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only intelligent people.
Click to expand...


Not hardly.  Just goes to show that both sides of the fence are full of Barnum's favorite people.  
Quit being a tool.


----------



## blastoff

Indeependent said:


> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.


I only tune in to not listen to the commericals JoeyB claims don't exist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only intelligent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hardly.  Just goes to show that both sides of the fence are full of Barnum's favorite people.
> Quit being a tool.
Click to expand...


Nah, just your side of the fence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Indeependent said:


> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.



Sure.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

Absolutely sure, and here is a perfect example!
Neither your MessiahRushie nor the mindless drones who swallow his GOP scripted BULLSHIT have any idea even what he says!! But both know it was BRILLIANT!!!!!!! 

February 10, 2012
BEGIN TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: Jerry on Long Island in New York, welcome to the EIB Network. Hello, sir.
CALLER: Rush, mega, mega dittos from New York. Thank you for taking my call. It's a thrill to be speaking to you.
RUSH: Thank you, sir, very much.
CALLER: A huge thrill. Thank you very much.
RUSH: You bet.
CALLER: I was telling Snerdley,* your opening monologues are usually amazing but this morning's was brilliant, and I think it should be distributed to every high school student in this country.* Because it was absolutely conservatism on parade this morning, and* if our candidates could talk anywhere near what you said this morning, it would be a landslide in November,* don't you think?
RUSH: You know,* I've forgotten what I said.* I thought I opened up talking about the Obama Health and Human Services, the abortion thing. What did I say that...?* I'm not denying it was great.* * I just don't remember it.*
CALLER: I was never really prompted to call anybody. *When I heard it I just thought, "This was conservatism."* Everything you said, Rush. Just... *I don't know what you said*


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely sure, and here is a perfect example!
> Neither your MessiahRushie nor the mindless drones who swallow his GOP scripted BULLSHIT have any idea even what he says!! But both know it was BRILLIANT!!!!!!!
> 
> February 10, 2012
> BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
> 
> RUSH: Jerry on Long Island in New York, welcome to the EIB Network. Hello, sir.
> CALLER: Rush, mega, mega dittos from New York. Thank you for taking my call. It's a thrill to be speaking to you.
> RUSH: Thank you, sir, very much.
> CALLER: A huge thrill. Thank you very much.
> RUSH: You bet.
> CALLER: I was telling Snerdley,* your opening monologues are usually amazing but this morning's was brilliant, and I think it should be distributed to every high school student in this country.* Because it was absolutely conservatism on parade this morning, and* if our candidates could talk anywhere near what you said this morning, it would be a landslide in November,* don't you think?
> RUSH: You know,* I've forgotten what I said.* I thought I opened up talking about the Obama Health and Human Services, the abortion thing. What did I say that...?* I'm not denying it was great.* * I just don't remember it.*
> CALLER: I was never really prompted to call anybody. *When I heard it I just thought, "This was conservatism."* Everything you said, Rush. Just... *I don't know what you said*
Click to expand...


If there was any chance of a point in your idiotic post, it was lost in the massive gulfs we call your synapses.


----------



## Ernie S.

Dan Daly said:


> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?


Yes Millions! Has anyone listened to Air America since then?


----------



## Ernie S.

Indeependent said:


> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.


Try asking someone who doesn't know you. People who do know you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Ernie S.

blastoff said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> People tune him in; they don't listen.
> I know; I ask his besotted "listeners" all the time what he discussed that day.
> They admit they don't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> I only tune in to not listen to the commericals JoeyB claims don't exist.
Click to expand...

Where is Joe, these days. He stopped following me around.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dan Daly said:


> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?



Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.

Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.

Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.


----------



## Dan Daly

IsaacNewton said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.
> 
> Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.
> 
> Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.
Click to expand...


Rush and a lot of other talking heads...from both sides of the political spectrum...showed their true stripes when that creep Bush was lying us into an illegal invasion of Iraq.  Statist creeps to the core.


----------



## JimH52

Rush is no longer the right's angriest bloviator.  Now Donald has taken the title.


----------



## HenryBHough

Thriving market for reel-to-reel tape recorders these days on e-Bay!

Essential to liberals who want to listen to their fave Air America.  

Poor things don't realize it's not their machines - it's that the oxide is flaking off the tape they made back in the glory days.  Flaking!  Deliciously appropriate, that.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Yes Millions! Has anyone listened to Air America since then?



No, liberals don't bother with the cutting edge technology of 1920...


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Where is Joe, these days. He stopped following me around.



Naw, you just haven't said anything mockworthy of late... But I'm sure you'll correct that.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Thriving market for reel-to-reel tape recorders these days on e-Bay!
> 
> Essential to liberals who want to listen to their fave Air America.
> 
> Poor things don't realize it's not their machines - it's that the oxide is flaking off the tape they made back in the glory days.  Flaking!  Deliciously appropriate, that.



Ah, the old Ampex 406/456.  Takes me back. 
I've got an electric oven....


----------



## Papageorgio

Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!



Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize. 

When was the last time he made news?  

When was the last time anyone really cared what he said. 

Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
Click to expand...


Believe what you need to believe, one day you will be right. Dummy.


----------



## PredFan

Listened to his show today. His goose is SURE taking a long time to cook.


----------



## GWV5903

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.



I doubt he needs the money, sad you're so jealous of someone you hate, need couch time?


----------



## The Professor

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
Click to expand...


Shirley you jest.


----------



## edthecynic

PredFan said:


> Listened to his show today. His goose is SURE taking a long time to cook.


He wasn't on today, he was sick of lying and needed to recover.


----------



## shadow355

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


 

 In the late 1980s and early to mid 1990's Rush Limbaugh was a huge thing in America. After my grandmother passed away, I returned home from the Military and moved in with my grandfather. I use to stay up of a night......listen to the Police Scanner - watch "LAPD - Life on the Streets" ; and the Rush Limbaugh show ( I can't remember which one I watched first ). I can still see Rush, leaning forward with his left hand up.....showing off his new wedding ring to the audience on one of his shows.

 I always admired Rush for one thing, and that is.......or was, his analytical ability. He not only knew politics, but the politicans. Those whom hated Rush Limbaugh can say one thing about him - and that is he did make some astonishing political predictions that did come true ; which proves one thing and that is Rush Limbaugh knows his politics.

 Rush Limbaugh is a TERRIFIC debater, and that causes some jealousy among Democrats in my belief. Rush knows how to argue. he knows how to debate. he knows how to throw the facts out.

 What he does is getting old. It is the same old grind...day in and out. The Rush Limbaugh show - radio and TV is not new. Rush is getting bored, but I believe he feels that he has to put on a show and his number one priority is keeping his popularity. Rush has a kink in his armour, and that is that he desires to be popular. Nothing lasts forever.....nothing ; Sorry Rush.


    Shadow 355


----------



## Mac1958

Limbaugh's relevance is almost irrelevant at this point.

He spawned a full industry of hardcore conservative radio talkers who make him look tame by comparison:  Hannity, Levin, Beck, Jones, Savage, et al.

You can see_* their *_absolutist influence loud and clear, both in public discourse and in DC.  As well as the resulting abject dysfunction of our political system.
.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you need to believe, one day you will be right. Dummy.
Click to expand...


I asked a pretty simple question.  When was the last time that Limbaugh said something that made news? 

Used to be Republicans cowered in fear of this guy.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you need to believe, one day you will be right. Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a pretty simple question.  When was the last time that Limbaugh said something that made news?
> 
> Used to be Republicans cowered in fear of this guy.  Not so much anymore.
Click to expand...


Ask your fellow nut jobs. They start threads about him all the time . I don't watch or listen to him.

The guy that revolutionized radio and set records that will never be broken will leave the air one day. And you dummies will go on about you idiots got him off the air by your boycotts. It just took you almost 30 years to do it. Lol! You and your ilk are nuts.


----------



## NLT

Rush Limbaugh Net Worth

$400 Million


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Joe, these days. He stopped following me around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, you just haven't said anything mockworthy of late... But I'm sure you'll correct that.
Click to expand...

Cool.  If he does you've got an open invitation to lie about something again, Joey!  Make it a real good one this time and for heaven's sake not something so easily disproved this go-round.  Your reputation can't take much more of those.


----------



## Ernie S.

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you need to believe, one day you will be right. Dummy.
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but I doubt he'll ever best a stopped clock.


----------



## Pogo

shadow355 said:


> I always admired Rush for one thing, and that is.......or was, his analytical ability. He not only knew politics, but the politicans.



That's the problem.  Eliminationists like Limpbag personalize and polarize anything they don't like into Emmanual Goldstein figures that are nothing more than dehumanized two-dimensional figures who all fit some preconceived strawman mold.  That demonization removes any discourse, indeed any incentive for discourse, because you can't debate with subhuman creatures.  It's a coward's way of getting out of any threat of having one's points challenged.

This is how the Eliminationists work.  Instead of politics, they talk about politic_ians_.  They make politics into a gossip show.




shadow355 said:


> Rush Limbaugh is a TERRIFIC debater, and that causes some jealousy among Democrats in my belief.







No doubt that's why he doesn't have guests, rarely takes calls and when he does they're carefully screened to make sure only the sychophant Eliminationist line that agrees with his gets through.  Courageous.

You wanna see somebody who actually DID know how to debate, look up William F. Buckley.  There's a guy who wasn't afraid of inviting alternate points of view and taking them head-on.  Lash Rimjob doesn't have anywhere NEAR the balls to do that.




shadow355 said:


> Rush knows how to argue. he knows how to debate. he knows how to throw the facts out.



  Riiiiight, "throw the facts out" in the trash and just spew bullshit strawmen, ad hom and mythology that no one gets through the wall to challenge.  How courageous.  

No, that's not "how to argue".   Argument means you can defend your point against challenge.  Doesn't mean you put up a wall to keep challenge away, brave brave Sir Robin.


----------



## PredFan

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to his show today. His goose is SURE taking a long time to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't on today, he was sick of lying and needed to recover.
Click to expand...


I didn't say he was. I said I listened to his show, just as I am doing right now.


----------



## edthecynic

Pogo said:


> Eliminationists like Limpbag personalize and polarize anything they don't like into Emmanual Goldstein figures that are nothing more than *dehumanized* two-dimensional figures who all fit some preconceived strawman mold.


October 16, 2008

RUSH:   Like I said in the last hour, if I'd have heard one more time from the Fox All-Stars about how cool Obama was -- David Brooks said Obama is a mountain.  He's a rain forest.  You get up every morning and the mountain is just there.  I didn't see cool.  I don't see elegant. * I see somebody not even really human. 
*
October 9, 2008

RUSH:  I call Obama a squirrel.* What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*


Remember, the Nazis depicted the Jews as rats!

Dehumanization | Beyond Intractability

By

Michelle Maiese

July 2003

*The Psychology of Dehumanization*

*Dehumanization is actually an extension of a less intense process of developing an "enemy image" of the opponent.* During the course of protracted conflict, feelings of anger, fear, and distrust shape the way that the parties perceive each other. Adversarial attitudes and perceptions develop and parties begin to attribute negative traits to their opponent. They may come to view the opponent as an evil enemy, deficient in moral virtue, or as a dangerous, warlike monster.

An enemy image is a negative stereotype through which the opposing group is viewed as evil, in contrast to one's own side, which is seen as good. Such images can stem from a desire for group identity and a need to contrast the distinctive attributes and virtues of one's own group with the vices of the "outside" group.[4] In some cases, evil-ruler enemy images form. While ordinary group members are regarded as neutral, or perhaps even innocent, their leaders are viewed as hideous monsters.[5]

*Enemy images are usually black and white. The negative actions of one's opponent are thought to reflect their fundamental evil nature, traits, or motives.[6] One's own faults, as well as the values and motivations behind the actions of one's opponent, are usually discounted, denied, or ignored.* It becomes difficult to empathize or see where one's opponent is coming from. Meaningful communication is unlikely, and it becomes difficult to perceive any common ground.

Once formed, enemy images tend to resist change, and serve to perpetuate and intensify the conflict. Because the adversary has come to be viewed as a "diabolical enemy," the conflict is framed as a war between good and evil.[7] Once the parties have framed the conflict in this way, their positions become more rigid. In some cases, zero-sum thinking develops as parties come to believe that they must either secure their own victory, or face defeat. New goals to punish or destroy the opponent arise, and in some cases more militant leadership comes into power.

*Enemy images are accentuated, according to psychologists, by the process of "projection," in which people "project" their own faults onto their opponents.* This means that people or groups who tend to be aggressive or selfish are likely to attribute those traits to their opponents, but not to themselves. This improves one's own self-image and increases group cohesion, but it also escalates the conflict and makes it easier to dehumanize the other side.

*Deindividuation facilitates dehumanization as well. This is the psychological process whereby a person is seen as a member of a category or group rather than as an individual.* Because people who are deindividuated seem less than fully human, they are viewed as less protected by social norms against aggression than those who are individuated.[8] It then becomes easier to rationalize contentious moves or severe actions taken against one's opponents.

*Dangers of Dehumanization*

*While deindividuation and the formation of enemy images are very common, they form a dangerous process that becomes especially damaging when it reaches the level of dehumanization.*

Once certain groups are stigmatized as evil, morally inferior, and not fully human, the persecution of those groups becomes more psychologically acceptable. Restraints against aggression and violence begin to disappear. Not surprisingly, dehumanization increases the likelihood of violence and may cause a conflict to escalate out of control. Once a violence break over has occurred, it may seem even more acceptable for people to do things that they would have regarded as morally unthinkable before.

Parties may come to believe that destruction of the other side is necessary, and pursue an overwhelming victory that will cause one's opponent to simply disappear. This sort of into-the-sea framing can cause lasting damage to relationships between the conflicting parties, making it more difficult to solve their underlying problems and leading to the loss of more innocent lives.

Indeed, dehumanization often paves the way for human rights violations, war crimes, and genocide.


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminationists like Limpbag personalize and polarize anything they don't like into Emmanual Goldstein figures that are nothing more than *dehumanized* two-dimensional figures who all fit some preconceived strawman mold.
> 
> 
> 
> October 16, 2008
> 
> RUSH:   Like I said in the last hour, if I'd have heard one more time from the Fox All-Stars about how cool Obama was -- David Brooks said Obama is a mountain.  He's a rain forest.  You get up every morning and the mountain is just there.  I didn't see cool.  I don't see elegant. * I see somebody not even really human.
> *
> October 9, 2008
> 
> RUSH:  I call Obama a squirrel.* What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
> 
> 
> Remember, the Nazis depicted the Jews as rats!
> 
> Dehumanization | Beyond Intractability
> 
> By
> 
> Michelle Maiese
> 
> July 2003
> 
> *The Psychology of Dehumanization*
> 
> *Dehumanization is actually an extension of a less intense process of developing an "enemy image" of the opponent.* During the course of protracted conflict, feelings of anger, fear, and distrust shape the way that the parties perceive each other. Adversarial attitudes and perceptions develop and parties begin to attribute negative traits to their opponent. They may come to view the opponent as an evil enemy, deficient in moral virtue, or as a dangerous, warlike monster.
> 
> An enemy image is a negative stereotype through which the opposing group is viewed as evil, in contrast to one's own side, which is seen as good. Such images can stem from a desire for group identity and a need to contrast the distinctive attributes and virtues of one's own group with the vices of the "outside" group.[4] In some cases, evil-ruler enemy images form. While ordinary group members are regarded as neutral, or perhaps even innocent, their leaders are viewed as hideous monsters.[5]
> 
> *Enemy images are usually black and white. The negative actions of one's opponent are thought to reflect their fundamental evil nature, traits, or motives.[6] One's own faults, as well as the values and motivations behind the actions of one's opponent, are usually discounted, denied, or ignored.* It becomes difficult to empathize or see where one's opponent is coming from. Meaningful communication is unlikely, and it becomes difficult to perceive any common ground.
> 
> Once formed, enemy images tend to resist change, and serve to perpetuate and intensify the conflict. Because the adversary has come to be viewed as a "diabolical enemy," the conflict is framed as a war between good and evil.[7] Once the parties have framed the conflict in this way, their positions become more rigid. In some cases, zero-sum thinking develops as parties come to believe that they must either secure their own victory, or face defeat. New goals to punish or destroy the opponent arise, and in some cases more militant leadership comes into power.
> 
> *Enemy images are accentuated, according to psychologists, by the process of "projection," in which people "project" their own faults onto their opponents.* This means that people or groups who tend to be aggressive or selfish are likely to attribute those traits to their opponents, but not to themselves. This improves one's own self-image and increases group cohesion, but it also escalates the conflict and makes it easier to dehumanize the other side.
> 
> *Deindividuation facilitates dehumanization as well. This is the psychological process whereby a person is seen as a member of a category or group rather than as an individual.* Because people who are deindividuated seem less than fully human, they are viewed as less protected by social norms against aggression than those who are individuated.[8] It then becomes easier to rationalize contentious moves or severe actions taken against one's opponents.
> 
> *Dangers of Dehumanization*
> 
> *While deindividuation and the formation of enemy images are very common, they form a dangerous process that becomes especially damaging when it reaches the level of dehumanization.*
> 
> Once certain groups are stigmatized as evil, morally inferior, and not fully human, the persecution of those groups becomes more psychologically acceptable. Restraints against aggression and violence begin to disappear. Not surprisingly, dehumanization increases the likelihood of violence and may cause a conflict to escalate out of control. Once a violence break over has occurred, it may seem even more acceptable for people to do things that they would have regarded as morally unthinkable before.
> 
> Parties may come to believe that destruction of the other side is necessary, and pursue an overwhelming victory that will cause one's opponent to simply disappear. This sort of into-the-sea framing can cause lasting damage to relationships between the conflicting parties, making it more difficult to solve their underlying problems and leading to the loss of more innocent lives.
> 
> Indeed, dehumanization often paves the way for human rights violations, war crimes, and genocide.
Click to expand...


With Limpbag it goes back to calling Chelsea Clinton the "White House dog" and telling that black caller "take that bone out of your nose and call me back", if not even earlier.  Clearly it paves the way for an acrimonious atmosphere of completely polarizing pseudo-rhetoric that serves to shut down, rather than serve, any kind of discourse.  And very arguably Limpblob has been the catalyst for that degradation of the American discourse that has evolved over the last 25 years.

All demonstrating once again the maxim that "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".  In Limpdick's own words, his job is "to make you mad" so that he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".  Rare statements of candor.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Ask your fellow nut jobs. They start threads about him all the time . I don't watch or listen to him.
> 
> The guy that revolutionized radio and set records that will never be broken will leave the air one day. And you dummies will go on about you idiots got him off the air by your boycotts. It just took you almost 30 years to do it. Lol! You and your ilk are nuts.



Wow, more evasion.  Here, I will try to make it simple for you.  What influence has Rush had on the political scene since Fluke castrated him?


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Cool. If he does you've got an open invitation to lie about something again, Joey! Make it a real good one this time and for heaven's sake not something so easily disproved this go-round. Your reputation can't take much more of those.



Right. Yet oddly I have 9370 ratings and you only have 2191 even though you've been here two years longer and agree with the general majority of the members.  

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Indeependent

The average election brings out under 25% of eligible voters.
Rush supposedly has 20 million people tuning in to hear his voice in the background.
Hannity and Levin supposedly have 10 million people tuning in to hear their voices in the background and those 10 million are a subset of Rush.
20 million isn't going to win a national election.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> The average election brings out under 25% of eligible voters.
> Rush supposedly has 20 million people tuning in to hear his voice in the background.
> Hannity and Levin supposedly have 10 million people tuning in to hear their voices in the background and those 10 million are a subset of Rush.
> 20 million isn't going to win a national election.



"20 million" is a made-up number anyway.  He's never documented it.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. If he does you've got an open invitation to lie about something again, Joey! Make it a real good one this time and for heaven's sake not something so easily disproved this go-round. Your reputation can't take much more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Yet oddly I have 9370 ratings and you only have 2191 even though you've been here two years longer and agree with the general majority of the members.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm.... I have 18000 posts and you have over 66000 posts.

I guess I have a life and you are a pathetic troll.

More crying from Joey Boi, grow up nutter.


----------



## HenryBHough

Prediction:

So long as Mr. Limbaugh is able to twist liberal knickers his programme will be enjoyed by millions each day.

Should he ever turn "moderate" - then, yes - his goose would be not just cooked but microwaved!


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Hmmmmm.... I have 18000 posts and you have over 66000 posts.
> 
> I guess I have a life and you are a pathetic troll.
> 
> More crying from Joey Boi, grow up nutter.



given most of your 18K post are whining about how other posters a mean to you, you seem to lack substance.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I have 18000 posts and you have over 66000 posts.
> 
> I guess I have a life and you are a pathetic troll.
> 
> More crying from Joey Boi, grow up nutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> given most of your 18K post are whining about how other posters a mean to you, you seem to lack substance.
Click to expand...


Joey Boi, over 66,000 lies.

Keep on lying Joey Boi, it's what you do best.

Let me know when you post the truth, that would be a major event in your life, little Joey Boi.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average election brings out under 25% of eligible voters.
> Rush supposedly has 20 million people tuning in to hear his voice in the background.
> Hannity and Levin supposedly have 10 million people tuning in to hear their voices in the background and those 10 million are a subset of Rush.
> 20 million isn't going to win a national election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "20 million" is a made-up number anyway.  He's never documented it.
Click to expand...


The number IS improvable.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. If he does you've got an open invitation to lie about something again, Joey! Make it a real good one this time and for heaven's sake not something so easily disproved this go-round. Your reputation can't take much more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Yet oddly I have 9370 ratings and you only have 2191 even though you've been here two years longer and agree with the general majority of the members.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
Click to expand...

You have 6 times the posts and 4 1/2 times the rating, asshat. I have half your post count and 10 or 12% higher rating as if that truly mattered.
You are a laughing stock, Joe. You know it, I know it and the rest of the board knows it.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> You have 6 times the posts and 4 1/2 times the rating, asshat. I have half your post count and 10 or 12% higher rating as if that truly mattered.
> You are a laughing stock, Joe. You know it, I know it and the rest of the board knows it.



Yeah, that's why you keep obsessing over me, right, Cleetus?  

Point is, you throw red meat to the other racists who inhabit "Stormfront Lite", and you wonder why you are liked.  

I challenge their stupidity.


----------



## Ernie S.

Obsess? Hardly Joe. I do enjoy pointing out your stupidity, but I actually asked someone where you were a few days ago. I was having a rough day and needed some comedic relief.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> Obsess? Hardly Joe. I do enjoy pointing out your stupidity, but I actually asked someone where you were a few days ago. I was having a rough day and needed some comedic relief.



Pointing out the obvious aren't you Ernie? Joe's stupidity is legendary, he can't do math, he lies in every post. What is great is how easy you can side track the mental midget. He is so much fun to toy with.


----------



## Ernie S.

I love him. I quit smoking Sunday afternoon and bitch slapping idiots distracts me from feeling like I want to strangle the mail man.

Thanks for being so easy, Joey boy.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. If he does you've got an open invitation to lie about something again, Joey! Make it a real good one this time and for heaven's sake not something so easily disproved this go-round. Your reputation can't take much more of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Yet oddly I have 9370 ratings and you only have 2191 even though you've been here two years longer and agree with the general majority of the members.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
Click to expand...

Ratings?  Why would I ever care what my - or anyone else's - ratings are in here?  Only fools like you come to these places to be liked.  Unlike you my self-esteem is fine so no need to seek affirmation from complete cyber world strangers.  And if a lot of losers like/agree with a serial liar that's their business.  But thanks for the little insight on how you validate your worthiness.  It says more than a slow leak like you could ever imagine.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> Still after what 20 years, the left is still predicting the end of Rush.
> These are generally the same people who predicted a long and successful run for Air America.



Well, let's see...

*  Al Franken is now a 2 term U.S. Senator, actually putting his money where his mouth is and not just continuing to bitch and moan on the radio.

*  Rachel Maddow is now the top-rated show on one of the 3 major cable news networks, with successful books and co-anchoring major events.

*  Marc Maron is more popular than ever, with the #1 podcast in the world, and a very successful TV show.

*  Thom Hartmann has one of the most popular radio shows in the country, while also simulcasting on TV each dat, on Free Speech Network.  Why isn't Rush also on TV?  They have wide angle lenses . . . 

*  Lizz Winstead not only created The Daily Show, she has written successful books and still appears as a commentator and stand-up comic.

*  Ron Reagan is still the best representative and example of his family.


It's all good!


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> I quit smoking Sunday afternoon


Don't backslide!  I know it's difficult when you own a bar, but stay away if you need to.  Or spend more time outside doing some maintenance, painting, whatever to keep your mind off of it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Must radio must be busted, I couldn't find Randi Rhodes or Air America on it this morning


----------



## Ernie S.

Whatever happened to that Al Franken guy? Is he still an ignorant buffoon?


----------



## Camp

Ernie S. said:


> Whatever happened to that Al Franken guy? Is he still an ignorant buffoon?


He is hidden away on the C-SPAN and national/international news circuits.


----------



## Ernie S.

I predict a great future for him at Al Jazera.


----------



## blastoff

LOL...synthetic espousing the success of  Ritchie Maddow's "top-rated" show on nearly extinct MSNBC.   Nothing better than that except maybe having the nicest cabin suite on the Titanic.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still after what 20 years, the left is still predicting the end of Rush.
> These are generally the same people who predicted a long and successful run for Air America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> *  Al Franken is now a 2 term U.S. Senator, actually putting his money where his mouth is and not just continuing to bitch and moan on the radio.
> 
> *  Rachel Maddow is now the top-rated show on one of the 3 major cable news networks, with successful books and co-anchoring major events.
> 
> *  Marc Maron is more popular than ever, with the #1 podcast in the world, and a very successful TV show.
> 
> *  Thom Hartmann has one of the most popular radio shows in the country, while also simulcasting on TV each dat, on Free Speech Network.  Why isn't Rush also on TV?  They have wide angle lenses . . .
> 
> *  Lizz Winstead not only created The Daily Show, she has written successful books and still appears as a commentator and stand-up comic.
> 
> *  Ron Reagan is still the best representative and example of his family.
> 
> 
> It's all good!
Click to expand...


Maddow top rated on MSNBC. So you and 9 others watch her?


----------



## Ernie S.

Papageorgio said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still after what 20 years, the left is still predicting the end of Rush.
> These are generally the same people who predicted a long and successful run for Air America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see...
> 
> *  Al Franken is now a 2 term U.S. Senator, actually putting his money where his mouth is and not just continuing to bitch and moan on the radio.
> 
> *  Rachel Maddow is now the top-rated show on one of the 3 major cable news networks, with successful books and co-anchoring major events.
> 
> *  Marc Maron is more popular than ever, with the #1 podcast in the world, and a very successful TV show.
> 
> *  Thom Hartmann has one of the most popular radio shows in the country, while also simulcasting on TV each dat, on Free Speech Network.  Why isn't Rush also on TV?  They have wide angle lenses . . .
> 
> *  Lizz Winstead not only created The Daily Show, she has written successful books and still appears as a commentator and stand-up comic.
> 
> *  Ron Reagan is still the best representative and example of his family.
> 
> 
> It's all good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddow top rated on MSNBC. So you and 9 others watch her?
Click to expand...

Yup Synthia and all her girlfriends get out their strap ons and party with Rachel 5 nights a week.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Must radio must be busted


Much English much?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> Whatever happened to that Al Franken guy? Is he still an ignorant buffoon?


He's busy *making* policy that you must live under.  



All the while, Rush just whines about the policy you must live under.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must radio must be busted
> 
> 
> 
> Much English much?
Click to expand...


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Air America = ?

What station?

AM, FM or NFW?


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I love him. I quit smoking Sunday afternoon and bitch slapping idiots distracts me from feeling like I want to strangle the mail man.
> 
> Thanks for being so easy, Joey boy.



SO you think exposing yourself as a homophobic, racist, misogynistic idiot is 'bitchslapping' anyone. 

Well, a good point, if you'd did that in front of your mailman (who I suspect is black, which just pisses you off more he makes more than you do) you'd probably find yourself on several watch lists.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Ratings? Why would I ever care what my - or anyone else's - ratings are in here? Only fools like you come to these places to be liked. Unlike you my self-esteem is fine so no need to seek affirmation from complete cyber world strangers. And if a lot of losers like/agree with a serial liar that's their business. But thanks for the little insight on how you validate your worthiness. It says more than a slow leak like you could ever imagine.



Your statement was that no one on this board took me seriously.  

Clearly, a lot of people do.  Not only the many who find my points inciteful, but stupid Conservatards like yourself who just can't stop obsessing about me.... 

The fact you are still whining that I pointed out Limbaugh has lost all his legitimate advertisers or made fun of the fact he's a closeted homosexual shows I'm living in a little part of your brain, rent free.


----------



## blastoff

Bad memory JoeyB.  You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about.  That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course,  but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit. 

What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it?  That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love him. I quit smoking Sunday afternoon and bitch slapping idiots distracts me from feeling like I want to strangle the mail man.
> 
> Thanks for being so easy, Joey boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO you think exposing yourself as a homophobic, racist, misogynistic idiot is 'bitchslapping' anyone.
> 
> Well, a good point, if you'd did that in front of your mailman (who I suspect is black, which just pisses you off more he makes more than you do) you'd probably find yourself on several watch lists.
Click to expand...

When did I ever do that, Joe? Please provide links and quotes.


----------



## Ernie S.

Or an apology.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Bad memory JoeyB. You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about. That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course, but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit.
> 
> What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it? That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.



What the fuck are you babbling about? 

Hey, did catch a few minutes of Dominican Rent Boy's show the other day.  He's down to doing commercials for Fantasy Football Online Scams.   

It's kind of pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> When did I ever do that, Joe? Please provide links and quotes.



you mean all the racist and homophobic things you've said here? I don't keep track and it kind of isn't worth it..



Ernie S. said:


> Or an apology.



Okay, here's an apology. 

I am sorry that you are such a fucked up racist that you think flying the Confederate Flag is cool. I am sorry that a black president makes you fucking insane.  I am sorry that you are such a sorry loser who has so much hate in his life.

Oh, wait. NO, I'm not sorry, you've done those things to yourself.


----------



## HenryBHough

Fell asleep last night with Air America on the radio.  The station that carried it went bankrupt and fell silent - nice to go to sleep in a nice quiet place.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever do that, Joe? Please provide links and quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean all the racist and homophobic things you've said here? I don't keep track and it kind of isn't worth it..
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, here's an apology.
> 
> I am sorry that you are such a fucked up racist that you think flying the Confederate Flag is cool. I am sorry that a black president makes you fucking insane.  I am sorry that you are such a sorry loser who has so much hate in his life.
> 
> Oh, wait. NO, I'm not sorry, you've done those things to yourself.
Click to expand...

So you can't prove a fucking thing you say and that's somehow MY fault. THIS is why you're a laughing stock here Joe.


Here's my apology to you:


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> So you can't prove a fucking thing you say and that's somehow MY fault. THIS is why you're a laughing stock here Joe.



Yes, your racism, misogyny and homophobia are definitely your own fault. 

I'd recommend therapy, but I can't think of a shrink I dislike enough to wish you on.


----------



## Flopper

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


I think most of his listeners are discovering that they don't need someone to tell them what they need to know.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad memory JoeyB. You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about. That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course, but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit.
> 
> What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it? That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Hey, did catch a few minutes of Dominican Rent Boy's show the other day.  He's down to doing commercials for Fantasy Football Online Scams.
> 
> It's kind of pathetic.
Click to expand...

I got a better one:  Sean Hannity rails against PP providing stem cells from abortions, then goes to a commercial that HE NARRATES, selling some product called GenuCell, where he points out that it's made from stem cells, as a positive selling point.


----------



## Papageorgio

Listened to the AirAmerica station, it has all the sports talk one can handle.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad memory JoeyB. You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about. That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course, but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit.
> 
> What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it? That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Hey, did catch a few minutes of Dominican Rent Boy's show the other day.  He's down to doing commercials for Fantasy Football Online Scams.
> 
> It's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a better one:  Sean Hannity rails against PP providing stem cells from abortions, then goes to a commercial that HE NARRATES, selling some product called GenuCell, where he points out that it's made from stem cells, as a positive selling point.
Click to expand...


I got one better, if you don't like him, don't listen to him or pay any attention to him.


----------



## HenryBHough

Papageorgio said:


> I got one better, if you don't like him, don't listen to him or pay any attention to him.



But then they'd forego the pay they get for monitoring him!  Or they'd have to lie about it - probably not hard as they're mostly liberal Democrats.


----------



## Papageorgio

HenryBHough said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got one better, if you don't like him, don't listen to him or pay any attention to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then they'd forego the pay they get for monitoring him!  Or they'd have to lie about it - probably not hard as they're mostly liberal Democrats.
Click to expand...


It pretty stupid, I don't like Jon Stewart, so I don't watch him. I don't like Rachel Maddow, I don't watch her. I put no weight in what they say because they are idiots. The left hangs on every word the right says. I don't get it.


----------



## playtime

"There’s nothing good about drug use. We know it. It destroys individuals. It destroys families. Drug use destroys societies. Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. And the laws are good because we know what happens to people in societies and neighborhoods, which become consumed by them. And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up." ~ Oxyboy Limbaugh


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.


Kinda like your lying scum MessiahRushie still bringing up Lewinski, funny how there is never an expiration date on the stories the Right can bring up!


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like your lying scum MessiahRushie still bringing up Lewinski, funny how there is never an expiration date on the stories the Right can bring up!
Click to expand...


He is your Rushie, you listen to him I don't. I don't care about Monica. If you quit watching and caring about what he says, he'd be long gone. You idiots keep him relevant.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.



YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries. 

Got it.  

Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.  

Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
Click to expand...


Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies. 

What a waste of space.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
Click to expand...


The truth hurts, i know man. 

Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers. 

What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## JoeB131

Hold on, guy, we have one of these for you to fill out.


----------



## Papageorgio

Joey Boy, let me know when you may tell the truth, I'm not that hopeful. Lying sacks of shit rarely change and you are the biggest sack on this board.


----------



## whitehall

Posted in June and Rushbo is still going strong in October. Maybe you were confused with Chris Matthews who seems to be imploding every day.


----------



## hjmick

whitehall said:


> Posted in June and Rushbo is still going strong in October. Maybe you were confused with Chris Matthews who seems to be imploding every day.




It was Synth, when was the last time he started a thread that didn't fail?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> He is your Rushie, you* listen to him I don't.*


You sure lie like your MessiahRushie!


----------



## Vigilante

Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!


Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.

Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!

October 09, 2015

RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.


----------



## Vigilante

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
Click to expand...


How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron! 

You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I can't stand Rush...

Is he off the air ?

I know the answer.....he can't be.

If he were, the first three pages of new threads would all be on that same topic.


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
Click to expand...

I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.


----------



## Vigilante

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.
Click to expand...

He's wrong, there are almost 94 MILLION UNEMPLOYED... now if you stste LOOKING for work, as is reported in the unemployment figures, then that number is much lower...after all .....

Illegal Aliens Taking U.S. Jobs (2013)


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your Rushie, you* listen to him I don't.*
> 
> 
> 
> You sure lie like your MessiahRushie!
Click to expand...








I hear he's still on.  Is that true?  Seems after 80 odd pages of telling everyone he's doomed that this thread is probably one of the biggest fails in quite a while.


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's wrong, there are almost 94 MILLION UNEMPLOYED...
Click to expand...

As impossible as it might be, you are an even BIGGER LIAR than your MessiahRushie. There are only 7.9 million unemployed, down from Bush's 12 million when he left with the economy in shambles.


----------



## Vigilante

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's wrong, there are almost 94 MILLION UNEMPLOYED...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As impossible as it might be, you are an even BIGGER LIAR than your MessiahRushie. There are only 7.9 million unemployed, down from Bush's 12 million when he left with the economy in shambles.
Click to expand...

Measured by those currently LOOKING for jobs, NOT ones NOT LOOKING for jobs...and these numbers are easily manipulated in favor of whoever is president! This moron, is a moron!


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is usually spot on... THAT'S the scumbag liberals problem with him!
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's wrong, there are almost 94 MILLION UNEMPLOYED...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As impossible as it might be, you are an even BIGGER LIAR than your MessiahRushie. There are only 7.9 million unemployed, down from Bush's 12 million when he left with the economy in shambles.
Click to expand...







You are fucking retarded if you believe that.  Even Bernie Sanders knows that number is full of crap.  The liars are this administration, and the brain dead assholes, like you, who support them.




"Vermont U.S. Sen. Bernie Sanders undermined a key Obama administration talking point Monday when he said the actual unemployment rate in the U.S. is double what the federal government claims.

“When you talk about the economy we also have to have an honest assessment of unemployment in America,” Sanders told a crowd of 7,500 gathered at a presidential campaign rally in Portland, Maine.

“Once a month the government publishes a set of figures, and the last figures they published said that official unemployment was 5.4 percent,” the Democratic nominee continued, slightly misstating the Labor Department’s most recent report which put June’s unemployment rate at 5.3 percent.

“But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”



Read more: Bernie Sanders Says ‘Real’ Unemployment Rate Is Actually 10.5 Percent, DOUBLE The Official Rate [VIDEO]


http://dailycaller.com/2015/07/06/b...-10-5-percent-double-the-official-rate-video/


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your MessiahRushie lies every show, only you are too stupid to catch him, and he knows it and counts on it.
> 
> Here is an obvious lie from his last show, but you will NEVER catch it!
> 
> October 09, 2015
> 
> RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could YOU, EdThe LIAR, possible say that, you fucking moron!
> 
> You sure he didn't say 46 million on FOOD STAMPS, or 46 million in POVERTY...as it is today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the pathological liar said 46, 48 million UNEMPLOYED. I took the quote directly from his website, as I always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's wrong, there are almost 94 MILLION UNEMPLOYED...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As impossible as it might be, you are an even BIGGER LIAR than your MessiahRushie. There are only 7.9 million unemployed, down from Bush's 12 million when he left with the economy in shambles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Measured by those currently LOOKING for jobs, NOT ones NOT LOOKING for jobs...and these numbers are easily manipulated in favor of whoever is president! This moron, is a moron!
Click to expand...

Measured the same way it was measured in the depression and for Bush.
You are still a liar.


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> “But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”


It's bullshit even if Sanders says it.

The "REAL" rate has always been the U-3 rate and it still is now.

But even using Sanders' "unemployed," you have 7.915 million unemployed, 635,000 discouraged and 6.03 million working PT who want to work FT, which totals 14.58 million, nowhere near your MessiahRushie's 46 to 48 million..
That gives you a UE rate of 9.3%, not 10.5%


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your Rushie, you* listen to him I don't.*
> 
> 
> 
> You sure lie like your MessiahRushie!
Click to expand...


You go with that and keep listening.


----------



## playtime

[QUOTE="JoeB131, post: 12531654, member: 31057

*What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.*  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.[/QUOTE]

bingo.  Oxyboy wanted drug users 'sent up'.


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
Click to expand...


I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.

He's a hypocrite.


----------



## Papageorgio

playtime said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the left wing nuts bringing up nine year old stories. More desperate moves by the left about a guys private life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> “But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”
> 
> 
> 
> It's bullshit even if Sanders says it.
> 
> The "REAL" rate has always been the U-3 rate and it still is now.
> 
> But even using Sanders' "unemployed," you have 7.915 million unemployed, 635,000 discouraged and 6.03 million working PT who want to work FT, which totals 14.58 million, nowhere near your MessiahRushie's 46 to 48 million..
> That gives you a UE rate of 9.3%, not 10.5%
Click to expand...








My gosh but you really are a brain dead moron.  Here is the link to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.  Notice how the number of people not working is at an all time high?  How is that possible?  Have they all retired?  Are they all independently wealthy so they need not work?   Or maybe they aren't working because the jobs are no longer there.  Your buddy obama has been the architect of the largest destruction of jobs in history and idiots like you can't seem to see that.






Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


----------



## IlarMeilyr

95,000 (numbers IN thousands) means that there are now 95 MILLION Americans not working.

The damn far left wing liberal socialist Democrat Party apologists might attempt to fudge numbers and periodically "report" that the unemployment rate is dropping, but that, of course, only comes with a MASSIVE caveat.

IF WE DON'T "COUNT" all of the folks who have given up entirely even trying to find jobs.

The current (est.) population of the United States (not counting all the illegal aliens whose vast numbers are intentionally under reported at a steady 11 million but who are here in significantly higher numbers) is:  approximately 322 million.  Round it JUST a smidge and the ACTUAL percentage of the US population which is NOT in the labor force is a whopping 29 to 30%.

The reported rates are simply bullshit.

The 30% figure is an urgent and disgraceful Obumbler legacy BEGGING to get addressed and fixed.  His policies are horrendous in almost every respect.  And the liberal Democratics want to replace him by finding some other liberal true believe who has no concept of what should be done to alleviate that kind of national suffering.


----------



## blastoff

Synthaholic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad memory JoeyB. You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about. That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course, but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit.
> 
> What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it? That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Hey, did catch a few minutes of Dominican Rent Boy's show the other day.  He's down to doing commercials for Fantasy Football Online Scams.
> 
> It's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a better one:  Sean Hannity rails against PP providing stem cells from abortions, then goes to a commercial that HE NARRATES, selling some product called GenuCell, where he points out that it's made from stem cells, as a positive selling point.
Click to expand...

And you know what's even better, a WHOLE lot funnier?  A real knee-slapper for those of us outside the realm of you low information nitwits?   Here's the 'gotcha' for your gotcha.  Genucel is made with PLANT stem cells!!!  

And funnier yet there are lefty idiots out there who will protest the 'killing' of an innocent plant to harvest its stem cells.  Plant lives matter!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

blastoff said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad memory JoeyB. You lied on several occasions and then lied about what you lied about. That other low info nitwits in here laud you for it is sorta par for the course, but to the rest of us you're just a lying sack of shit.
> 
> What is it Joey that makes you want something so badly that you make things up about it? That's the sort of thing children do, not intelligent well balanced adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Hey, did catch a few minutes of Dominican Rent Boy's show the other day.  He's down to doing commercials for Fantasy Football Online Scams.
> 
> It's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a better one:  Sean Hannity rails against PP providing stem cells from abortions, then goes to a commercial that HE NARRATES, selling some product called GenuCell, where he points out that it's made from stem cells, as a positive selling point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know what's even better, a WHOLE lot funnier?  A real knee-slapper for those of us outside the realm of you low information nitwits?   Here's the 'gotcha' for your gotcha.  Genucel is made with PLANT stem cells!!!
> 
> And funnier yet there are lefty idiots out there who will protest the 'killing' of an innocent plant to harvest its stem cells.  Plant lives matter!!!
Click to expand...



Save the baby stem cells.  Baby PLANTS!  Actual stems?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Save the stem cells of those rare Swiss apples!

Nuke the whales!


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the guy's hypocrisy doesn't bother you as long as he validates your bigotries.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's kind of telling that he's a substance abuser and closeted homosexual.  When you are full of that much self loathing, it's easy to peddle hate.
> 
> Because Hate is all the right has to sustain it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
Click to expand...


BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.

LOL.


----------



## Papageorgio

playtime said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, right on cue, little Joey Boy shows up with more lies.
> 
> What a waste of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you go with that. Lol!


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts, i know man.
> 
> Now, here's the thing. I don't fault Rush for getting addicted.  The United States is 4% of the world population and we consume 90% of the worlds painkillers.
> 
> What I despise him for is that the only reason he isn't in a prison cell is because he's rich.  Poor people who did the exact same shit he did ended up doing life-ruining hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
Click to expand...


Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would want to see all drug users (such as himself)  have had done to them. I know why.....

*<<MEOW>>*


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> “But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”
> 
> 
> 
> It's bullshit even if Sanders says it.
> 
> The "REAL" rate has always been the U-3 rate and it still is now.
> 
> But even using Sanders' "unemployed," you have 7.915 million unemployed, 635,000 discouraged and 6.03 million working PT who want to work FT, which totals 14.58 million, nowhere near your MessiahRushie's 46 to 48 million..
> That gives you a UE rate of 9.3%, not 10.5%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh but you really are a brain dead moron.  Here is the link to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.  *Notice how the number of people not working is at an all time high?  How is that possible?  Have they all retired?  Are they all independently wealthy so they need not work?*   Or maybe they aren't working because the jobs are no longer there.  Your buddy obama has been the architect of the largest destruction of jobs in history and idiots like you can't seem to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
Click to expand...

Funny how it was rising throughout the Bush Regime and the Right never made a peep!!!

While the largest number are retirees, there are many other groups who do not want to work.
Here is a rough breakdown:

39 million retirees

21 million college students

10.5 million stay at home moms

9 million high school students over 16

9 million disabled

4 million family caregivers

1 million stay at home dads


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> The damn far left wing liberal socialist Democrat Party apologists might attempt to fudge numbers and periodically "report" that the unemployment rate is dropping, but that, of course, only comes with a MASSIVE caveat.
> 
> IF WE DON'T "COUNT" all of the folks who have given up entirely even trying to find jobs.


Adding in the meager 635,000 workers who have given up, the rate only increases to a whopping 5.4%


----------



## IlarMeilyr

playtime said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
Click to expand...

Make up your diminutive pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.

EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.

If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?

But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damn far left wing liberal socialist Democrat Party apologists might attempt to fudge numbers and periodically "report" that the unemployment rate is dropping, but that, of course, only comes with a MASSIVE caveat.
> 
> IF WE DON'T "COUNT" all of the folks who have given up entirely even trying to find jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Adding in the meager 635,000 workers who have given up, the rate only increases to a whopping 5.4%
Click to expand...


95 MILLION is not the same as 635 thousand, you pinhead.


----------



## playtime

IlarMeilyr said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave proof.  His direct quotes regarding what should happen to people who use druuuggggggssssssssss & then he was arrested for buying druuuuuugggssssssssss.... but he didn't go to jail like he said those on druuuugggsssss  should.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your diminutivbe pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.
> 
> EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.
> 
> If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?
> 
> But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.
Click to expand...


blah blah blah.................  the fact that he rails against the very thing he indulged in- is called hypocrisy & those such as himself, are called hypocrites.  if you can't grasp that very simple statement, then that's on you.  there's no need to dig deeper about my philosophy about drugs & their usage.  it's not about 'me'  dimbulb. 

 another example is him calling those that were fighting in , but against the Iraq war 'phony soldiers'   when he got out of the draft by claiming he had a pimple on his ass.


hyp·o·crite
ˈhipəˌkrit/pretender, dissembler, deceiver, liar, pietist, sanctimonious person, plaster saint;More


----------



## IlarMeilyr

playtime said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your diminutivbe pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.
> 
> EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.
> 
> If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?
> 
> But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.................  the fact that he rails against the very thing he indulged in- is called hypocrisy & those such as himself, are called hypocrites.  if you can't grasp that very simple statement, then that's on you.  there's no need to dig deeper about my philosophy about drugs & their usage.  it's not about 'me'  dimbulb.
> 
> another example is him calling those that were fighting in , but against the Iraq war 'phony soldiers'   when he got out of the draft by claiming he had a pimple on his ass.
> 
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> ˈhipəˌkrit/pretender, dissembler, deceiver, liar, pietist, sanctimonious person, plaster saint;More
Click to expand...


I was addressing YOUR hypocrisy.

HE was merely a victim of becoming hooked on prescribed pain killers as a consequence of suffering a serious physical ailment.

What's your excuse for being such a duplicitous phony?


----------



## playtime

IlarMeilyr said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE HE THINKS DRUG USERS SHOULD BE SENT UP.  HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE IT.   He's a hypocrite AND a  '<<meow>>'.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your diminutivbe pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.
> 
> EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.
> 
> If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?
> 
> But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.................  the fact that he rails against the very thing he indulged in- is called hypocrisy & those such as himself, are called hypocrites.  if you can't grasp that very simple statement, then that's on you.  there's no need to dig deeper about my philosophy about drugs & their usage.  it's not about 'me'  dimbulb.
> 
> another example is him calling those that were fighting in , but against the Iraq war 'phony soldiers'   when he got out of the draft by claiming he had a pimple on his ass.
> 
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> ˈhipəˌkrit/pretender, dissembler, deceiver, liar, pietist, sanctimonious person, plaster saint;More
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was addressing YOUR hypocrisy.
> 
> HE was merely a victim of becoming hooked on prescribed pain killers as a consequence of suffering a serious physical ailment.
> 
> What's your excuse for being such a duplicitous phony?
Click to expand...


Uh-huh.  Yep- he got hooked on hillbilly heroin.  That's not the point. Knowingly breaking the law, he was meowing too much to even do it himself, but sent his housekeeper to buy them....now understand this word.... ILLEGALLY.  He's no different in that respect than any meth head.

  But somehow, you want it to be different for poor Oxybooy... just like poor Oxyboy wants it different for him, than what any other street druggie 'user' would have done if caught in the same situation.  LOL.  Flail away.

He's a hypocrite.


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> “But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”
> 
> 
> 
> It's bullshit even if Sanders says it.
> 
> The "REAL" rate has always been the U-3 rate and it still is now.
> 
> But even using Sanders' "unemployed," you have 7.915 million unemployed, 635,000 discouraged and 6.03 million working PT who want to work FT, which totals 14.58 million, nowhere near your MessiahRushie's 46 to 48 million..
> That gives you a UE rate of 9.3%, not 10.5%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh but you really are a brain dead moron.  Here is the link to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.  *Notice how the number of people not working is at an all time high?  How is that possible?  Have they all retired?  Are they all independently wealthy so they need not work?*   Or maybe they aren't working because the jobs are no longer there.  Your buddy obama has been the architect of the largest destruction of jobs in history and idiots like you can't seem to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how it was rising throughout the Bush Regime and the Right never made a peep!!!
> 
> While the largest number are retirees, there are many other groups who do not want to work.
> Here is a rough breakdown:
> 
> 39 million retirees
> 
> 21 million college students
> 
> 10.5 million stay at home moms
> 
> 9 million high school students over 16
> 
> 9 million disabled
> 
> 4 million family caregivers
> 
> 1 million stay at home dads
Click to expand...






They did.  You just chose to ignore them and hurl insults.  Face it Ed, not only are you cynical, but you're deaf, dumb and blind too..


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damn far left wing liberal socialist Democrat Party apologists might attempt to fudge numbers and periodically "report" that the unemployment rate is dropping, but that, of course, only comes with a MASSIVE caveat.
> 
> IF WE DON'T "COUNT" all of the folks who have given up entirely even trying to find jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Adding in the meager 635,000 workers who have given up, the rate only increases to a whopping 5.4%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95 MILLION is not the same as 635 thousand, you pinhead.
Click to expand...

and only 635,000 of the 90+ million have given up.


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> “But there is another set of government statistics,” Sanders continued, “and that that real unemployment if you include those people who have given up looking for work and the millions of others who are working part-time 20, 25 hours a week when they want to work full-time, when you all of that together, real unemployment is 10.5 percent.”
> 
> 
> 
> It's bullshit even if Sanders says it.
> 
> The "REAL" rate has always been the U-3 rate and it still is now.
> 
> But even using Sanders' "unemployed," you have 7.915 million unemployed, 635,000 discouraged and 6.03 million working PT who want to work FT, which totals 14.58 million, nowhere near your MessiahRushie's 46 to 48 million..
> That gives you a UE rate of 9.3%, not 10.5%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh but you really are a brain dead moron.  Here is the link to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.  *Notice how the number of people not working is at an all time high?  How is that possible?  Have they all retired?  Are they all independently wealthy so they need not work?*   Or maybe they aren't working because the jobs are no longer there.  Your buddy obama has been the architect of the largest destruction of jobs in history and idiots like you can't seem to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how it was rising throughout the Bush Regime and the Right never made a peep!!!
> 
> While the largest number are retirees, there are many other groups who do not want to work.
> Here is a rough breakdown:
> 
> 39 million retirees
> 
> 21 million college students
> 
> 10.5 million stay at home moms
> 
> 9 million high school students over 16
> 
> 9 million disabled
> 
> 4 million family caregivers
> 
> 1 million stay at home dads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They did*.  You just chose to ignore them and hurl insults.  Face it Ed, not only are you cynical, but you're deaf, dumb and blind too..
Click to expand...

Now you are just lying!
Please provide a link to even one Right-winger calculating a UE rate using Bush's 80+ million not in the labor force.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your Rushie, you* listen to him I don't.*
> 
> 
> 
> You sure lie like your MessiahRushie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear he's still on.  Is that true?  Seems after 80 odd pages of telling everyone he's doomed that this thread is probably one of the biggest fails in quite a while.
Click to expand...

Everything in the OP is as true today as when I posted it.

Can you refute any of it?  No.


----------



## Synthaholic

IlarMeilyr said:


> 95,000 (numbers IN thousands) means that there are now 95 MILLION Americans not working.


Who says they want a job?  There are actually whole kindergarten classes out there where NONE of them are employed!

True story!

And thanks to the amazing success of ObamaCare - Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!) - there are hundreds of thousands, maybe millions, who have quit the job force because the only reason they were still working was for the health care.

My next door neighbors are a perfect example.  They are both retired, yet he had gone back to work at a Dollar Store, or Dollar General, or Dollar Tree, or Family Dollar, or whatever the fuck those stores are where your family shops, just so that they could get help on their insurance.  Now, he doesn't have to do that, because of our brilliant president.


----------



## HenryBHough

One can tell in which time zone Mr. Limbaugh's detractors live.

They do not post at all on this or any other message board, despite the hit to their income, during the hours they are all-consumed monitoring his radio program.

Just watch who falls silent for three-hour intervals.....


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your Rushie, you* listen to him I don't.*
> 
> 
> 
> You sure lie like your MessiahRushie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear he's still on.  Is that true?  Seems after 80 odd pages of telling everyone he's doomed that this thread is probably one of the biggest fails in quite a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in the OP is as true today as when I posted it.
> 
> Can you refute any of it?  No.
Click to expand...







Refute what?  That Rushie has "fallen"?  I was flipping through the channels and he was there blabbering away so your OP is crap.  How's that for ya!


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.



He should have pled guilty and gone to jail, because that's where he says drug abusers belong.

Instead he hired a team of high-priced lawyers to wiggle out of a jail sentence.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pled guilty and gone to jail, because that's where he says drug abusers belong.
> 
> Instead he hired a team of high-priced lawyers to wiggle out of a jail sentence.
Click to expand...


This coming from the guy that can't face his own failures at his work.


----------



## edthecynic

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pled guilty and gone to jail, because that's where he says drug abusers belong.
> 
> Instead he hired a team of high-priced lawyers to wiggle out of a jail sentence.
Click to expand...

And the evil ACLU.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because the court didn't send him to jail he is a hypocrite. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have pled guilty and gone to jail, because that's where he says drug abusers belong.
> 
> Instead he hired a team of high-priced lawyers to wiggle out of a jail sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the evil ACLU.
Click to expand...


The ACLU is a good organization, they challenge the government. While I disagree with them in cases, they help keep the government in check.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> This coming from the guy that can't face his own failures at his work.



Yes, clearly it was my fault that they lost the biggest account at the corporate level and then got hit with the worst recession in 80 years.  

Why, getting laid off is far worse than being a drug-using hypocrite who destroyed his marriage.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the guy that can't face his own failures at his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly it was my fault that they lost the biggest account at the corporate level and then got hit with the worst recession in 80 years.
> 
> Why, getting laid off is far worse than being a drug-using hypocrite who destroyed his marriage.
Click to expand...


More whining from the nut job. You can't hold a job and cry about people that make more,than you, which is pretty the entire working force.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> More whining from the nut job. You can't hold a job and cry about people that make more,than you, which is pretty the entire working force.



Actually, my current pay is $15,000 a year above the median... so you don't know what you are talking about. (that doesn't even include the money I make at the side business, which I've just had my best year ever.) 

Still, kind of retarded for people to be making 8 and 9 figures running companies that fail, and then complaining that they are paying too much in tax.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> More whining from the nut job. You can't hold a job and cry about people that make more,than you, which is pretty the entire working force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my current pay is $15,000 a year above the median... so you don't know what you are talking about. (that doesn't even include the money I make at the side business, which I've just had my best year ever.)
> 
> Still, kind of retarded for people to be making 8 and 9 figures running companies that fail, and then complaining that they are paying too much in tax.
Click to expand...


Sure it is, you lie every chance you get, I don't believe a word you post. Hope you enjoy working at DQ.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Sure it is, you lie every chance you get, I don't believe a word you post. Hope you enjoy working at DQ.



wouldn't know. Haven't done tht kind of work in 35 years...  but that's okay, man, I am enjoying the space I occupy in your head, rent free.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, you lie every chance you get, I don't believe a word you post. Hope you enjoy working at DQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't know. Haven't done tht kind of work in 35 years...  but that's okay, man, I am enjoying the space I occupy in your head, rent free.
Click to expand...


DQ workers don't occupy any space, they just cry about others having what the rest of us don't. Keep lying to yourself Joey Boy.


----------



## JoeB131

The hilarious thing is I don't even remember what I did to PapaStupido to cause him this much butthurt.  

But i do enjoy the space I occupy in his head.  

Now, Back to Rush Limpballs.  When was the last time he said something that made news?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> The hilarious thing is I don't even remember what I did to PapaStupido to cause him this much butthurt.
> 
> But i do enjoy the space I occupy in his head.
> 
> Now, Back to Rush Limpballs.  When was the last time he said something that made news?



Joey Boy, lying pieces of shit like you don't occupy anyone's head because you lies make you irrelevant. Just worry about flipping burgers and what your next lie will be.

As far as Rush, for 20 plus years I have heard liberals cry and cry about Rush and that he was going off the air. Nothing is further from the truth. What is true is he DOES occupy space in your crowded little lying mind. Now pull your wadded up panties out of your vagina and grow pair.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> As far as Rush, for 20 plus years I have heard liberals cry and cry about Rush and that he was going off the air. Nothing is further from the truth. What is true is he DOES occupy space in your crowded little lying mind. Now pull your wadded up panties out of your vagina and grow pair.



If a fat , drug-addled closeted homosexual spews on the radio and no one listens, does he make a sound?  

The fact is, Rush WAS over after Sandra Fluke deballed him.  The media doesn't talk about him and the candidates don't quiver at the mention of his name.  

These are positive developments.


----------



## Mac1958

Meh.  Limbaugh's not the one driving the hardcore righties any more, anyway.

The talkers who came *after* him are.
.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Rush, for 20 plus years I have heard liberals cry and cry about Rush and that he was going off the air. Nothing is further from the truth. What is true is he DOES occupy space in your crowded little lying mind. Now pull your wadded up panties out of your vagina and grow pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a fat , drug-addled closeted homosexual spews on the radio and no one listens, does he make a sound?
> 
> The fact is, Rush WAS over after Sandra Fluke deballed him.  The media doesn't talk about him and the candidates don't quiver at the mention of his name.
> 
> These are positive developments.
Click to expand...


Fact is he is still on the air, fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time. Fact is he is the longest running highest rated show of all time. Fact is you have claimed for over twenty years he doesn't matter. Fact is you have said for over 20 years he is going off the air. Fact is for over 20 years the guy has had a space in liberals heads. Fact is, is Joey Boy still wets his panties at the sound of Limbaugh's voice.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Synthaholic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95,000 (numbers IN thousands) means that there are now 95 MILLION Americans not working.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says they want a job?  There are actually whole kindergarten classes out there where NONE of them are employed!
> 
> True story!
> 
> And thanks to the amazing success of ObamaCare - Thank you, President Obama (praise be unto Him!) - there are hundreds of thousands, maybe millions, who have quit the job force because the only reason they were still working was for the health care.
> 
> My next door neighbors are a perfect example.  They are both retired, yet he had gone back to work at a Dollar Store, or Dollar General, or Dollar Tree, or Family Dollar, or whatever the fuck those stores are where your family shops, just so that they could get help on their insurance.  Now, he doesn't have to do that, because of our brilliant president.
Click to expand...


You are such a completely dishonest nerd.

Because of our imbecile dishonest scum sucking Presidunce, we are all gonna be paying massively for health care and lots of people will be unable to get any work due to the cost of hiring, now, given the Obumblerr Care crap.  Obumbler (piss be upon him) is a very bad joke on America.  And you liberal twits wish to replace him with an even shittier imbecile like Bernie or Shrillary or the brainless Biden.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

playtime said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with that. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your diminutivbe pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.
> 
> EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.
> 
> If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?
> 
> But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.................  the fact that he rails against the very thing he indulged in- is called hypocrisy & those such as himself, are called hypocrites.  if you can't grasp that very simple statement, then that's on you.  there's no need to dig deeper about my philosophy about drugs & their usage.  it's not about 'me'  dimbulb.
> 
> another example is him calling those that were fighting in , but against the Iraq war 'phony soldiers'   when he got out of the draft by claiming he had a pimple on his ass.
> 
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> ˈhipəˌkrit/pretender, dissembler, deceiver, liar, pietist, sanctimonious person, plaster saint;More
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was addressing YOUR hypocrisy.
> 
> HE was merely a victim of becoming hooked on prescribed pain killers as a consequence of suffering a serious physical ailment.
> 
> What's your excuse for being such a duplicitous phony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-huh.  Yep- he got hooked on hillbilly heroin.  That's not the point. Knowingly breaking the law, he was meowing too much to even do it himself, but sent his housekeeper to buy them....now understand this word.... ILLEGALLY.  He's no different in that respect than any meth head.
> 
> But somehow, you want it to be different for poor Oxybooy... just like poor Oxyboy wants it different for him, than what any other street druggie 'user' would have done if caught in the same situation.  LOL.  Flail away.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


You are a typical liberal hypocrite piece of shit.

First you idiots whine because some folks to your right object to drug abuse.

Then, when someone on the right gets addicted due to being prescribed legitimate pain killers for actual severe pain, you ignore that the drugs are addictive and blame the patient for the audacity of having gotten addicted.

That kind of thing is only ok in your morally bankrupt universe when its a lowlife liberal who has gotten addicted.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Rush, for 20 plus years I have heard liberals cry and cry about Rush and that he was going off the air. Nothing is further from the truth. What is true is he DOES occupy space in your crowded little lying mind. Now pull your wadded up panties out of your vagina and grow pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a fat , drug-addled closeted homosexual spews on the radio and no one listens, does he make a sound?
> 
> The fact is, Rush WAS over after Sandra Fluke deballed him.  The media doesn't talk about him and the candidates don't quiver at the mention of his name.
> 
> These are positive developments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is he is still on the air, fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time. Fact is he is the longest running highest rated show of all time. Fact is you have claimed for over twenty years he doesn't matter. Fact is you have said for over 20 years he is going off the air. Fact is for over 20 years the guy has had a space in liberals heads. Fact is, is Joey Boy still wets his panties at the sound of Limbaugh's voice.
Click to expand...


All very well said and absolutely spot on.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.


Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.
Click to expand...


Fact, you are a bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberal.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, you are a bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberal.
Click to expand...

Fact, you are a DittoTard.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, you are a bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact, you are a DittoTard.
Click to expand...


Fact, I don't listen to him. Fact I don't care what bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberals like yourself think. 

For all those that claim Limbaugh is a hate monger, I find their hypocrisy hilarious. Thanks for entertaining me for free. You are great comedy.


----------



## playtime

IlarMeilyr said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't he dedicate his program afterwards to chastising the system & the Judge for NOT sending him 'up' like he would like to see all drug users (such as himself)  to have had done to them. I know why.....
> 
> *<<MEOW>>*
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your diminutivbe pinhead mind, you pathetic twat.
> 
> EITHER you believe that drug laws are antiquated and wrong headed (and that drug users shouldn't be branded as "criminal") OR you support those laws.
> 
> If you believe the former, then why would YOU call for any punishment for Rush merely because, after suffering great physical pain, he became addicted to prescribed pain meds?
> 
> But, if you believe the latter, then it would seem that your objection to the fact that Rush didn't get imprisoned (or jailed) is somehow 'wrong."  I guess that this would mean that you believe the criminal justice system should never work in a way that allows a person to avoid criminal sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.................  the fact that he rails against the very thing he indulged in- is called hypocrisy & those such as himself, are called hypocrites.  if you can't grasp that very simple statement, then that's on you.  there's no need to dig deeper about my philosophy about drugs & their usage.  it's not about 'me'  dimbulb.
> 
> another example is him calling those that were fighting in , but against the Iraq war 'phony soldiers'   when he got out of the draft by claiming he had a pimple on his ass.
> 
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> ˈhipəˌkrit/pretender, dissembler, deceiver, liar, pietist, sanctimonious person, plaster saint;More
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was addressing YOUR hypocrisy.
> 
> HE was merely a victim of becoming hooked on prescribed pain killers as a consequence of suffering a serious physical ailment.
> 
> What's your excuse for being such a duplicitous phony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-huh.  Yep- he got hooked on hillbilly heroin.  That's not the point. Knowingly breaking the law, he was meowing too much to even do it himself, but sent his housekeeper to buy them....now understand this word.... ILLEGALLY.  He's no different in that respect than any meth head.
> 
> But somehow, you want it to be different for poor Oxybooy... just like poor Oxyboy wants it different for him, than what any other street druggie 'user' would have done if caught in the same situation.  LOL.  Flail away.
> 
> He's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a typical liberal hypocrite piece of shit.
> 
> First you idiots whine because some folks to your right object to drug abuse.
> 
> Then, when someone on the right gets addicted due to being prescribed legitimate pain killers for actual severe pain, you ignore that the drugs are addictive and blame the patient for the audacity of having gotten addicted.
> That kind of thing is only ok in your morally bankrupt universe when its a lowlife liberal who has gotten addicted.
Click to expand...




wahhhhhhhhhh... it has  NOTHING to do with getting addicted.  that's exactly what happens... oxy & vicodin are  prescribed for legit pain, legit reasons & both are highly addictive.  & when the 'script runs out- that's when the trouble starts.  that's why there has  been a spike in heroin use because normal people end up turning to that... unless you're a rich hypocrite who can break the law & buy the real stuff on the black market.  I don't blame rush for becoming  another statisic with prescription drug abuse... only  HIS BIG FAT HYPOCTITICAL MOUTH - SPEWING WHAT HE DID - WHILE BEING THE SAME THING HE 'DETESTED'.

You are either thick or stupid not to understand that.  I'm betting you are both. But keep yapping....


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, you are a bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact, you are a DittoTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, I don't listen to him. Fact I don't care what bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberals like yourself think.
> 
> For all those that claim Limbaugh is a hate monger, I find their hypocrisy hilarious. Thanks for entertaining me for free. You are great comedy.
Click to expand...

Hamlet:
Madam, how like you this play?

Queen:
The lady doth protest too much, methinks.

Hamlet Act 3, scene 2


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Fact is he is still on the air, fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time. Fact is he is the longest running highest rated show of all time. Fact is you have claimed for over twenty years he doesn't matter. Fact is you have said for over 20 years he is going off the air. Fact is for over 20 years the guy has had a space in liberals heads. Fact is, is Joey Boy still wets his panties at the sound of Limbaugh's voice.



Look, we got us another Dominican Rent Boy here.  

Oh, Limbaugh Matters. He's so radicalized the GOP over the last 20 years it is no longer a serious political party.  Except finally, the GOP has stopped paying attention to him.


----------



## JoeB131

IlarMeilyr said:


> You are a typical liberal hypocrite piece of shit.
> 
> First you idiots whine because some folks to your right object to drug abuse.
> 
> Then, when someone on the right gets addicted due to being prescribed legitimate pain killers for actual severe pain, you ignore that the drugs are addictive and blame the patient for the audacity of having gotten addicted.
> 
> That kind of thing is only ok in your morally bankrupt universe when its a lowlife liberal who has gotten addicted.



The thing is, Limbaugh crossed over from "legitimate medical issue" when he sent his housekeeper out to score drugs for him, and he crossed any sympathy line when he got some slick lawyer to keep him out of jail.  

Now, here's the thing. I have no problem with the fact Limbaugh treated his addiction issue as a medical issue and got treatment.  I have no problem when it's Cindy McCain or Robert Downey Junior or anyone else who is rich who can afford slick lawyers and lots of expensive rehab.  

But you know what, poor people need access to the same compassion.  Something Rush and other on the right haven't shown.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is his audience "ratings" are as phony as his "accuracy" rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, you are a bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact, you are a DittoTard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact, I don't listen to him. Fact I don't care what bitter, hateful, phony, intolerant, liberals like yourself think.
> 
> For all those that claim Limbaugh is a hate monger, I find their hypocrisy hilarious. Thanks for entertaining me for free. You are great comedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamlet:
> Madam, how like you this play?
> 
> Queen:
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> Hamlet Act 3, scene 2
Click to expand...


Poor little Eddie, enjoy Rush, maybe one day your prediction will come true and he will exit the airwaves and you and all the other liberal nutters can jump up and down and take credit for it.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he is still on the air, fact is he is the highest rated radio show today, tomorrow, last week and of all time. Fact is he is the longest running highest rated show of all time. Fact is you have claimed for over twenty years he doesn't matter. Fact is you have said for over 20 years he is going off the air. Fact is for over 20 years the guy has had a space in liberals heads. Fact is, is Joey Boy still wets his panties at the sound of Limbaugh's voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we got us another Dominican Rent Boy here.
> 
> Oh, Limbaugh Matters. He's so radicalized the GOP over the last 20 years it is no longer a serious political party.  Except finally, the GOP has stopped paying attention to him.
Click to expand...


Poor Joey Boy, got to make a bad joke and we all know your head is occupied by Rush 24/7. Hell he is only on three hours and he has Joey Boy going batshit crazy. One day he will retire and go off the air and you will stupidly claim that all the pressure worked after 20 plus years. He will retire with a couple hundred million and you will struggle and cry because you couldn't keep a job and we're stuck at DQ flipping burgers and making shakes for minimum wage.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Poor Joey Boy, got to make a bad joke and we all know your head is occupied by Rush 24/7. Hell he is only on three hours and he has Joey Boy going batshit crazy. One day he will retire and go off the air and you will stupidly claim that all the pressure worked after 20 plus years. He will retire with a couple hundred million and you will struggle and cry because you couldn't keep a job and we're stuck at DQ flipping burgers and making shakes for minimum wage.



lImbaugh is going ot die a pretty unhappy man, being a self-loathign homosexual who turned to drugs to fill that empty space in his soul. 

THe sad thing about Limbaugh is that he never really wanted to be anything other than a sportscaster or a disk jockey, but instead got this Hate Radio gig.  The fact he pops oxy while fucking a Dominican Rent Boy in the ass tells me how unhappy his life is.


----------



## Blackrook

I remember when Al Franken predicted Rush's demise based on the closing of two stations.

That was many years ago.

Rush doesn't need stations or advertisers.  All he needs is listeners, and he will figure out how to reach them.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Joey Boy, got to make a bad joke and we all know your head is occupied by Rush 24/7. Hell he is only on three hours and he has Joey Boy going batshit crazy. One day he will retire and go off the air and you will stupidly claim that all the pressure worked after 20 plus years. He will retire with a couple hundred million and you will struggle and cry because you couldn't keep a job and we're stuck at DQ flipping burgers and making shakes for minimum wage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lImbaugh is going ot die a pretty unhappy man, being a self-loathign homosexual who turned to drugs to fill that empty space in his soul.
> 
> THe sad thing about Limbaugh is that he never really wanted to be anything other than a sportscaster or a disk jockey, but instead got this Hate Radio gig.  The fact he pops oxy while fucking a Dominican Rent Boy in the ass tells me how unhappy his life is.
Click to expand...


More lies by the jealous Joey Boy, really sad how hateful you are to one guy. I don't hate anyone too much time and energy. You let the guy live rent free in your head, you have to lie about him. Your envy and jealousy is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Papageorgio

Blackrook said:


> I remember when Al Franken predicted Rush's demise based on the closing of two stations.
> 
> That was many years ago.
> 
> Rush doesn't need stations or advertisers.  All he needs is listeners, and he will figure out how to reach them.



These poor Dems are obsessed with Rush. He gets in their heads and makes them go crazy.


----------



## JoeB131

Blackrook said:


> I remember when Al Franken predicted Rush's demise based on the closing of two stations.
> 
> That was many years ago.
> 
> Rush doesn't need stations or advertisers. All he needs is listeners, and he will figure out how to reach them.



well, no, actually, he kind of needs adverstisers.  

the bigger problem is, no one really goes to the radio anymore for news and politics.  Rush's biggest problem is that the internet has eclisped radio.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> More lies by the jealous Joey Boy, really sad how hateful you are to one guy. I don't hate anyone too much time and energy. You let the guy live rent free in your head, you have to lie about him. Your envy and jealousy is pretty pathetic.



Naw, man, that's why you follow me arond on a thread about a guy you claim you don't listen to. 

You do realize Limbaugh is a fag, right? That he was arrested soliciting gay prostitutes in the 70's? That he flies down to the Dominican Republic to spend time with rent-boys? 

Or do you think it's just a coincidence he's been married four times and hasn't knocked one of them up.


----------



## Indeependent

Rush's problem will be if he's still able to seduce woman 1/3rd his age if he's no longer a celebrity capable of standing alone from the crow..


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies by the jealous Joey Boy, really sad how hateful you are to one guy. I don't hate anyone too much time and energy. You let the guy live rent free in your head, you have to lie about him. Your envy and jealousy is pretty pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, that's why you follow me arond on a thread about a guy you claim you don't listen to.
> 
> You do realize Limbaugh is a fag, right? That he was arrested soliciting gay prostitutes in the 70's? That he flies down to the Dominican Republic to spend time with rent-boys?
> 
> Or do you think it's just a coincidence he's been married four times and hasn't knocked one of them up.
Click to expand...


You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history. You nutjobs claim every year that he will be off air and every year you guys get your panties in a wad when you realize he will be living inside your empty head yet one more year. Keep on hating Joey Boy, and keep up your work at the farm. You are great at shove.ing shit.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history.



   uh, nnnnno, not hardly.  Not even if you define "successfull" as "how many pairs of ears can you snag to sell commercials to".  Charles Coughlin had an estimated 30 million listeners in his day.  Paul Harvey, 25. Howard Stern more recently, 20 million.  

The Fibber McGee and Mollys and the Lone Rangers and the Amos 'n' Andys are not easy to put numbers on but clearly they all had broad, rather than partisan, appeal.

Radio didn't begin in 1990 son.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, nnnnno, not hardly.  Not even if you define "successfull" as "how many pairs of ears can you snag to sell commercials to".  Charles Coughlin had an estimated 30 million listeners in his day.  Paul Harvey, 25. Howard Stern more recently, 20 million.
> 
> The Fibber McGee and Mollys and the Lone Rangers and the Amos 'n' Andys are not easy to put numbers on but clearly they all had broad, rather than partisan, appeal.
> 
> Radio didn't begin in 1990 son.
Click to expand...


Didn't say it did, did I. AM radio was in trouble and was not getting the audiences that is was used to after the Golden Age of Radio ended on September 30, 1962. AM radio was dead until 1988 and talk radio caught on. Larry King was pretty big in the late 70's on. KGO had a talk format that was real good up until a few years back and they went to news radio.

I am very happy that Limbaugh did well because it helped usher in sports talk radio, which I love The Herd, The Dan Patrick Show, The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz and Mike and Mike. Pretty irritated that The Dan Patrick Show airs the same time as The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz. Those are probably the best two shows. 

John Fogerty was on the Dan Patrick Show and did a live version of Centerfield. The guy still has the voice.


----------



## Pogo

AM radio was never "dead", and Limblob had nothing to do with bringing about sports radio.  And Limblob, to your original point, is far from the "most successful radio in history", again even if you define "success" as "ratings", which is a stretch of the word anyway, but even by that measure -- no.

Not aware of anything significant that happened September 30, 1962  

But I agree about Fogerty at least.  For all the accolades he deservedly gets for songwriting, arranging and lead guitar playing .... that voice is from another world.


----------



## Papageorgio

You are entitled to your opinion. Colin Cowherd a lefty credits Limbaugh for the resurrection of AM radio and the boost that led to sports talk. I'll take his opinion over yours. 

Fogerty's voice is iconic.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. Colin Cowherd a lefty credits Limbaugh for the resurrection of AM radio and the boost that led to sports talk. I'll take his opinion over yours.
> 
> Fogerty's voice is iconic.


_
Colin Cowherd??  _

I don't think some unlinked cowboy quoted third party changes my mind, especially after you tried to sell Limblob as the biggest "success" in history and I know better because it's been my career.  

Nor do the numbers back it up.

Fogerty just has too much talent for one guy.  It's almost wrong.  He even did at least some of the backup vocals for CCR when the other guys couldn't measure up.  Can't blame him -- it'd be pretty hard for _anyone _to measure up to that kind of voice unless you had Howlin' Wolf in the band.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38]   uh, nnnnno, not hardly.  Not even if you define "successfull" as "how many pairs of ears can you snag to sell commercials to".  Charles Coughlin had an estimated 30 million listeners in his day.  Paul Harvey, 25. Howard Stern more recently, 20 million.
> 
> The Fibber McGee and Mollys and the Lone Rangers and the Amos 'n' Andys are not easy to put numbers on but clearly they all had broad, rather than partisan, appeal.
> 
> Radio didn't begin in 1990 son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say it did, did I. AM radio was in trouble and was not getting the audiences that is was used to after the Golden Age of Radio ended on September 30, 1962. AM radio was dead until 1988 and talk radio caught on. Larry King was pretty big in the late 70's on. KGO had a talk format that was real good up until a few years back and they went to news radio.
> 
> I am very happy that Limbaugh did well because it helped usher in sports talk radio, which I love The Herd, The Dan Patrick Show, The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz and Mike and Mike. Pretty irritated that The Dan Patrick Show airs the same time as The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz. Those are probably the best two shows.
> 
> John Fogerty was on the Dan Patrick Show and did a live version of Centerfield. The guy still has the voice.
Click to expand...

Sports radio is one thing that FOX does well. ESPN has become increasingly maudlin, scandal obsessed and politically correct since Disney bought it. Dan Patrick was better when he had Dibble, and then he left ESPN. 

Cowherd seemed to always be making weird non sequitur analogies, like giraffes have long necks, therefore don't bunt with 1 out and a guy on 2nd base. Okay, not that, but totally non sequitur. He got fired for saying Dominicans are uneducated and got another job somewhere.

On Sunday if I'm travelling, FOX radio just gives me the scores and stats. No Bob Costas or that saccharine Jeremy Schaap trying to pull my heartstrings over some social issue.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Y*ou do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history. *You nutjobs claim every year that he will be off air and every year you guys get your panties in a wad when you realize he will be living inside your empty head yet one more year. Keep on hating Joey Boy, and keep up your work at the farm. You are great at shove.ing shit.



He's the most successful radio in history?  YOu mean he transmits stuff?  

What he's done in the past is irrelevent, the discussion is what he's doing now. 

Now he's lost most ofhis advertisers, radio stations are shuffling him to low wattage stations no one listens to. 


More Bad News For Rush Limbaugh

Now, rumors are still swirling in Chicago that talk radio powerhouse WLS is poised to drop Limbaugh. The move was first reported in March and quickly denied by WLS's owner, Cumulus Media. But Limbaugh's ratings are clearly down in the Windy Cindy. According to a March report in the _Chicago Tribune_, Limbaugh's WLS show ranks 24th in the market, drawing 121,000 listeners in a metropolitan area of roughly 10 million people.

"The Chicago rumors come as no surprise to me," wrote consultant Parks, "as three different Cumulus executives have told me on different occasions they wish they could get rid of Limbaugh's show and they can't sell it."

Ratings and revenue. That's what the radio business has always revolved around. These days, Limbaugh's having trouble delivering either.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion. Colin Cowherd a lefty credits Limbaugh for the resurrection of AM radio and the boost that led to sports talk. I'll take his opinion over yours.
> 
> Fogerty's voice is iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Colin Cowherd??  _
> 
> I don't think some unlinked cowboy quoted third party changes my mind, especially after you tried to sell Limblob as the biggest "success" in history and I know better because it's been my career.
> 
> Nor do the numbers back it up.
> 
> Fogerty just has too much talent for one guy.  It's almost wrong.  He even did at least some of the backup vocals for CCR when the other guys couldn't measure up.  Can't blame him -- it'd be pretty hard for _anyone _to measure up to that kind of voice unless you had Howlin' Wolf in the band.
Click to expand...


I am not trying to change your mind. The Herd has been doing sports talk for a long time and is pretty honest. I listen to him quite a bit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38]   uh, nnnnno, not hardly.  Not even if you define "successfull" as "how many pairs of ears can you snag to sell commercials to".  Charles Coughlin had an estimated 30 million listeners in his day.  Paul Harvey, 25. Howard Stern more recently, 20 million.
> 
> The Fibber McGee and Mollys and the Lone Rangers and the Amos 'n' Andys are not easy to put numbers on but clearly they all had broad, rather than partisan, appeal.
> 
> Radio didn't begin in 1990 son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say it did, did I. AM radio was in trouble and was not getting the audiences that is was used to after the Golden Age of Radio ended on September 30, 1962. AM radio was dead until 1988 and talk radio caught on. Larry King was pretty big in the late 70's on. KGO had a talk format that was real good up until a few years back and they went to news radio.
> 
> I am very happy that Limbaugh did well because it helped usher in sports talk radio, which I love The Herd, The Dan Patrick Show, The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz and Mike and Mike. Pretty irritated that The Dan Patrick Show airs the same time as The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz. Those are probably the best two shows.
> 
> John Fogerty was on the Dan Patrick Show and did a live version of Centerfield. The guy still has the voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sports radio is one thing that FOX does well. ESPN has become increasingly maudlin, scandal obsessed and politically correct since Disney bought it. Dan Patrick was better when he had Dibble, and then he left ESPN.
> 
> Cowherd seemed to always be making weird non sequitur analogies, like giraffes have long necks, therefore don't bunt with 1 out and a guy on 2nd base. Okay, not that, but totally non sequitur. He got fired for saying Dominicans are uneducated and got another job somewhere.
> 
> On Sunday if I'm travelling, FOX radio just gives me the scores and stats. No Bob Costas or that saccharine Jeremy Schaap trying to pull my heartstrings over some social issue.
Click to expand...


The Herd had already signed with FOX radio and had a month to go at ESPN when they let him go. I heard his comments in context about the Dominican Republic and he was staring a fact and you can't be factual on the Mothership and survive.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y*ou do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history. *You nutjobs claim every year that he will be off air and every year you guys get your panties in a wad when you realize he will be living inside your empty head yet one more year. Keep on hating Joey Boy, and keep up your work at the farm. You are great at shove.ing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the most successful radio in history?  YOu mean he transmits stuff?
> 
> What he's done in the past is irrelevent, the discussion is what he's doing now.
> 
> Now he's lost most ofhis advertisers, radio stations are shuffling him to low wattage stations no one listens to.
> 
> 
> More Bad News For Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Now, rumors are still swirling in Chicago that talk radio powerhouse WLS is poised to drop Limbaugh. The move was first reported in March and quickly denied by WLS's owner, Cumulus Media. But Limbaugh's ratings are clearly down in the Windy Cindy. According to a March report in the _Chicago Tribune_, Limbaugh's WLS show ranks 24th in the market, drawing 121,000 listeners in a metropolitan area of roughly 10 million people.
> 
> "The Chicago rumors come as no surprise to me," wrote consultant Parks, "as three different Cumulus executives have told me on different occasions they wish they could get rid of Limbaugh's show and they can't sell it."
> 
> Ratings and revenue. That's what the radio business has always revolved around. These days, Limbaugh's having trouble delivering either.
Click to expand...


Again, over 20 years, and 100's of millions of dollars and one day your silly prediction will come true. He will retire and you will claim some silly victory, like you are already trying to do. He is in your head and you can't stand it. You have never been relevant and never will be, you got fired at one farm for being lazy and a trouble maker. Now, you sling shit for another farmer.

Pathetic Joey Boy, pathetic.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't prove a fucking thing you say and that's somehow MY fault. THIS is why you're a laughing stock here Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your racism, misogyny and homophobia are definitely your own fault.
> 
> I'd recommend therapy, but I can't think of a shrink I dislike enough to wish you on.
Click to expand...

So no links to anything you claim? Understood.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the guy that can't face his own failures at his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly it was my fault that they lost the biggest account at the corporate level and then got hit with the worst recession in 80 years.
> 
> Why, getting laid off is far worse than being a drug-using hypocrite who destroyed his marriage.
Click to expand...

The meth was the real reason as we all know.


----------



## hadit

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rush sometimes makes waves by going a bit over board.
> 
> Big fucking deal.  If that happens to make the typical liberal dufus get all agitated and soil his undies, that's a small price to pay for disseminating the information he often shares.
> 
> What really kills you libs is how often he effectively exposes (and predicts far in advance) what the liberal hacks who ruin (err -- run) the government and the bureaucracy are up to.


When Howard Stern was a rising radio presence, apparently his haters listened to his show for longer periods of time than his supporters, because they wanted to hear what he had to say next.  I think the same thing is happening to Rush.  His supporters listen for a while, get a chuckle, then go about their lives.  His haters, OTOH, listen obsessively, getting angrier by the second, hoping against hope he'll say something, anything, they can complain about.


----------



## hadit

Dan Daly said:


> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?


Apparently so.


----------



## hadit

IsaacNewton said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.
> 
> Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.
> 
> Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.
Click to expand...

He's still at the top and likely will be until he decides to retire.  People that hate him will ensure that.


----------



## hadit

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20 years of predicting his demise and they are still wrong. Many it will be any year now! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LImbaugh's been dead since Sandra Fluke forced him to apologize.
> 
> When was the last time he made news?
> 
> When was the last time anyone really cared what he said.
> 
> Sandra Fluke was the last time he made news. He lost that encounter.  Now his advertisers are gone, Clearchannel is desperately trying to prop up his show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you need to believe, one day you will be right. Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a pretty simple question.  When was the last time that Limbaugh said something that made news?
> 
> Used to be Republicans cowered in fear of this guy.  Not so much anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask your fellow nut jobs. They start threads about him all the time . I don't watch or listen to him.
> 
> The guy that revolutionized radio and set records that will never be broken will leave the air one day. And you dummies will go on about you idiots got him off the air by your boycotts. It just took you almost 30 years to do it. Lol! You and your ilk are nuts.
Click to expand...

I agree.  Rush leaves under his own power, at a time and under circumstances of his choosing.


----------



## hadit

Pogo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminationists like Limpbag personalize and polarize anything they don't like into Emmanual Goldstein figures that are nothing more than *dehumanized* two-dimensional figures who all fit some preconceived strawman mold.
> 
> 
> 
> October 16, 2008
> 
> RUSH:   Like I said in the last hour, if I'd have heard one more time from the Fox All-Stars about how cool Obama was -- David Brooks said Obama is a mountain.  He's a rain forest.  You get up every morning and the mountain is just there.  I didn't see cool.  I don't see elegant. * I see somebody not even really human.
> *
> October 9, 2008
> 
> RUSH:  I call Obama a squirrel.* What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
> 
> 
> Remember, the Nazis depicted the Jews as rats!
> 
> Dehumanization | Beyond Intractability
> 
> By
> 
> Michelle Maiese
> 
> July 2003
> 
> *The Psychology of Dehumanization*
> 
> *Dehumanization is actually an extension of a less intense process of developing an "enemy image" of the opponent.* During the course of protracted conflict, feelings of anger, fear, and distrust shape the way that the parties perceive each other. Adversarial attitudes and perceptions develop and parties begin to attribute negative traits to their opponent. They may come to view the opponent as an evil enemy, deficient in moral virtue, or as a dangerous, warlike monster.
> 
> An enemy image is a negative stereotype through which the opposing group is viewed as evil, in contrast to one's own side, which is seen as good. Such images can stem from a desire for group identity and a need to contrast the distinctive attributes and virtues of one's own group with the vices of the "outside" group.[4] In some cases, evil-ruler enemy images form. While ordinary group members are regarded as neutral, or perhaps even innocent, their leaders are viewed as hideous monsters.[5]
> 
> *Enemy images are usually black and white. The negative actions of one's opponent are thought to reflect their fundamental evil nature, traits, or motives.[6] One's own faults, as well as the values and motivations behind the actions of one's opponent, are usually discounted, denied, or ignored.* It becomes difficult to empathize or see where one's opponent is coming from. Meaningful communication is unlikely, and it becomes difficult to perceive any common ground.
> 
> Once formed, enemy images tend to resist change, and serve to perpetuate and intensify the conflict. Because the adversary has come to be viewed as a "diabolical enemy," the conflict is framed as a war between good and evil.[7] Once the parties have framed the conflict in this way, their positions become more rigid. In some cases, zero-sum thinking develops as parties come to believe that they must either secure their own victory, or face defeat. New goals to punish or destroy the opponent arise, and in some cases more militant leadership comes into power.
> 
> *Enemy images are accentuated, according to psychologists, by the process of "projection," in which people "project" their own faults onto their opponents.* This means that people or groups who tend to be aggressive or selfish are likely to attribute those traits to their opponents, but not to themselves. This improves one's own self-image and increases group cohesion, but it also escalates the conflict and makes it easier to dehumanize the other side.
> 
> *Deindividuation facilitates dehumanization as well. This is the psychological process whereby a person is seen as a member of a category or group rather than as an individual.* Because people who are deindividuated seem less than fully human, they are viewed as less protected by social norms against aggression than those who are individuated.[8] It then becomes easier to rationalize contentious moves or severe actions taken against one's opponents.
> 
> *Dangers of Dehumanization*
> 
> *While deindividuation and the formation of enemy images are very common, they form a dangerous process that becomes especially damaging when it reaches the level of dehumanization.*
> 
> Once certain groups are stigmatized as evil, morally inferior, and not fully human, the persecution of those groups becomes more psychologically acceptable. Restraints against aggression and violence begin to disappear. Not surprisingly, dehumanization increases the likelihood of violence and may cause a conflict to escalate out of control. Once a violence break over has occurred, it may seem even more acceptable for people to do things that they would have regarded as morally unthinkable before.
> 
> Parties may come to believe that destruction of the other side is necessary, and pursue an overwhelming victory that will cause one's opponent to simply disappear. This sort of into-the-sea framing can cause lasting damage to relationships between the conflicting parties, making it more difficult to solve their underlying problems and leading to the loss of more innocent lives.
> 
> Indeed, dehumanization often paves the way for human rights violations, war crimes, and genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Limpbag it goes back to calling Chelsea Clinton the "White House dog" and telling that black caller "take that bone out of your nose and call me back", if not even earlier.  Clearly it paves the way for an acrimonious atmosphere of completely polarizing pseudo-rhetoric that serves to shut down, rather than serve, any kind of discourse.  And very arguably Limpblob has been the catalyst for that degradation of the American discourse that has evolved over the last 25 years.
> 
> All demonstrating once again the maxim that "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".  In Limpdick's own words, his job is "to make you mad" so that he can "charge confiscatory ad rates".  Rare statements of candor.
Click to expand...

The hate is strong for a voice on the radio.


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Limbaugh is the most successful radio in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38]   uh, nnnnno, not hardly.  Not even if you define "successfull" as "how many pairs of ears can you snag to sell commercials to".  Charles Coughlin had an estimated 30 million listeners in his day.  Paul Harvey, 25. Howard Stern more recently, 20 million.
> 
> The Fibber McGee and Mollys and the Lone Rangers and the Amos 'n' Andys are not easy to put numbers on but clearly they all had broad, rather than partisan, appeal.
> 
> Radio didn't begin in 1990 son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say it did, did I. AM radio was in trouble and was not getting the audiences that is was used to after the Golden Age of Radio ended on September 30, 1962. AM radio was dead until 1988 and talk radio caught on. Larry King was pretty big in the late 70's on. KGO had a talk format that was real good up until a few years back and they went to news radio.
> 
> I am very happy that Limbaugh did well because it helped usher in sports talk radio, which I love The Herd, The Dan Patrick Show, The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz and Mike and Mike. Pretty irritated that The Dan Patrick Show airs the same time as The Dan Lebatard Show with Stu Gotz. Those are probably the best two shows.
> 
> John Fogerty was on the Dan Patrick Show and did a live version of Centerfield. The guy still has the voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sports radio is one thing that FOX does well. ESPN has become increasingly maudlin, scandal obsessed and politically correct since Disney bought it. Dan Patrick was better when he had Dibble, and then he left ESPN.
> 
> Cowherd seemed to always be making weird non sequitur analogies, like giraffes have long necks, therefore don't bunt with 1 out and a guy on 2nd base. Okay, not that, but totally non sequitur. He got fired for saying Dominicans are uneducated and got another job somewhere.
> 
> On Sunday if I'm travelling, FOX radio just gives me the scores and stats. No Bob Costas or that saccharine Jeremy Schaap trying to pull my heartstrings over some social issue.
Click to expand...


No opinion on that.  Personally I don't have a use for "sports talk" unless it's describing live action.  Beyond that it just comes off as so much filler, full of gossip and speculation.    But obviously Limblow has as much to do with its existence as a format, as he does to do with Disney radio.

Actual radio "success" I would have to define by results: if you're doing news, are your listeners informed?  If you're playing music, are they entertained and enriched?  Actual numbers tend to work in the opposite direction from that; if your music is _less _entertaining/enriching because you play the same 20 vapid records over and over and over, you'll get _higher _numbers.  Quality down means quantity up, and vice versa.  If you put "The War of the Worlds" on the air and a million people believe Martians are attacking, that's an indication of "success" -- not because it's a million people; but because they _believed _it.  That tells you it was _realistic_.

And of course the only reason rating numbers exist at all is to set advertising rates; "X number of people are listening to my station, that's why I'm charging you more for ads than that station is".  They're a measure of attention, which you can either earn through aesthetic quality, or you can spike them junk-food style by going on the air and barking "slut! slut! slut".  Ultimately aspiring for numbers is a vast game of public manipulation, the only question being which broadcaster can manipulate more public to sell soap.

Limblob represents to radio what WWE represents to television: a vast circus of fake violence, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.  The fact that X number of people are paying attention is irrelevant.  Gallagher drew audiences by smashing coconuts on stage.  Highway drivers all slow down to rubberneck at the wreck.  Doesn't take much deep thought to attract attention.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Ratings are down for all political talk radio. But there's been a lot of consolidation in the radio business (and media in general). Premier Networks is a behemoth that can force local stations to take all of their syndicated shows if they take any. If the internet remains freeish, that business model is doomed. 

On the day that Rush's goose truly is cooked, can you really call it a "stunning fall"? The guy has been on the radio since 1984, broadcasting nationally since 1988. That's a long shelf life for a radio show. Are we going to say that 40 year old Tim Hudson had a stunning fall because he just retired?


----------



## blastoff

Helloooo...Joey!  JoeyB Dolezal are you still here?  Joey!

Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread.  I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers.  It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.  

Anyway, the reason I wanted to see if he was here is because I just heard an interesting ad on Rush's show.  It was for Shari's Berries.  The same Shari's Berries that pulled their ads in the aftermath of the Flake flap, as did some others, but all of whose ad spots were resold to other companies eager to tap into Rush's vast audience.  

Some time later Rush commented that some of the companies that had bailed on him had expressed desires to resume doing business, one being Shari's.  Thanks, but no thanks was his polite on-air response as I recall.  

So it appears Rush just played with Shari's for a while, but, nice guy that he is, finally relented and gave them access to his lucrative listeners once again.  Hopefully at his special Confiscatory Plus rate!  

Well, if anyone sees JoeyB please give him the good news.  Thanks.


----------



## IsaacNewton

hadit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.
> 
> Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.
> 
> Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still at the top and likely will be until he decides to retire.  People that hate him will ensure that.
Click to expand...


Who hates him?

I feel sorry for him, just like his audience. It is a daily circle jerk where all involved whine "life is miserable and it's all someone else's fault." 

That is what conservative talk radio and their audience is and does. Every single day over and over.


----------



## Papageorgio

I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals. 

No one on either side complained about their miserable life.


----------



## Moonglow

Limbaugh got rich, while his listeners got high blood pressure....


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.


Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....


----------



## IsaacNewton

Moonglow said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
Click to expand...


Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.


----------



## Moonglow

IsaacNewton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
Click to expand...

I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution that  is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
Click to expand...

You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
Click to expand...

I was classical music jock......I didn't even get to do the hourly recording of power generation output logs.....


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
Click to expand...


Not possible.  KUAF is a _radio _station.  It's owned by the university. 
PBS is television.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.  KUAF is a _radio _station.  It's owned by the university.
> PBS is television.
Click to expand...

Sorry NPR...




You are sharp Pogo, you would be tough to have as a Dad to steal beers from...


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.  KUAF is a _radio _station.  It's owned by the university.
> PBS is television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry NPR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sharp Pogo, you would be tough to have as a Dad to steal beers from...
Click to expand...


Eh - I've been involved with radio all my life.

Huuuuge difference though, radio versus TV.  Radio is an inherently superior medium, and always will be.


----------



## koshergrl

IsaacNewton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
Click to expand...

 

Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.


----------



## koshergrl

Papageorgio said:


> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.


 Rush, in fact, spends an inordinate amount of time bragging about how wonderful his life is.

I certainly wouldn't mind switching places!


----------



## koshergrl

These limp wristed twats have been declaring IT'S THE END!! IT'S THE END!! for Rush for 25 freaking years.

Give it a rest already, you just sound like the whining pussies you are.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
Click to expand...


You do know you sound pathetic for your excuse on low information liberal voters ....just saying


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.  KUAF is a _radio _station.  It's owned by the university.
> PBS is television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry NPR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sharp Pogo, you would be tough to have as a Dad to steal beers from...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh - I've been involved with radio all my life.
> 
> Huuuuge difference though, radio versus TV.  Radio is an inherently superior medium, and always will be.
Click to expand...

TV get's tedious and has a high burn out  rate....


----------



## Moonglow

koshergrl said:


> These limp wristed twats have been declaring IT'S THE END!! IT'S THE END!! for Rush for 25 freaking years.
> 
> Give it a rest already, you just sound like the whining pussies you are.


I stopped paying attention to him in 1991...So it was the end of Rush for me...


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've work for a PBS college station,KUAF in Fayetteville at the University...But again, that low toned, stoned communication skill, can be most drab.....Plus, Imma not gonna invest a lot of emotion in the political/social revolution is occurring...I'm like neutral, cause I see a lot of issues that are a waste of using air to vocalize them.......I spent my spare time working at jobs through college, so i was into that scene man..Plus I am a sociologist by nature, and I like to watch(towel please, spilt the bong), evaluating that humans have never changed, basically, it the same arguments that has been going on , probably before written history.....Gheese guys, rip a dub and drop all that heavy shit man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You worked for PBS...now that is a surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.  KUAF is a _radio _station.  It's owned by the university.
> PBS is television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry NPR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sharp Pogo, you would be tough to have as a Dad to steal beers from...
Click to expand...

NPR...that makes more sense...for a hard left winger.


----------



## HenryBHough

Lost without instructions from George Soros on the shiny-object-du-jour, liberals trot out a years-old thread to ease their frustration.

Better than lying on the floor and kicking their heels until they bleed.....

Or is it?


----------



## Blackrook

One station cances Rush, and the OP has multiple self-induced orgasm.

Rush Limbaugh offers something that can't be had from any other media source: the truth.

The mainstream media offers only its version of the truth, as seen through the prism of left-wing bias.

Rush Limbaugh occasionally goes too far, but he apologized for calling Ms. Fluke a "slut."  A more accurate name for her would be "liar."  She lied and said that birth control was a huge financial burden on women.  I just googled and birth control pills cost $50 per month, and Planned Parenthood provides them at an even lower cost.  There was no reason to force religious people to pay for birth control.  And then the Democrats compounded the lie and said that Republicans were waging a "War on Women."

All this shit would not have been revealed if Rush weren't around to tell us.

I am not happy with Rush carrying water for Trump, but apparently there is a huge support for Trump within the conservative movement.  If he attacked Trump, it would be a ratings disaster.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Helloooo...Joey! JoeyB Dolezal are you still here? Joey!
> 
> Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread. I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers. It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.



Dominican Rent Boy, the problem is, no one is paying attention to Rush anymore because he's been largely rendered irrelevent.  

Here, make it easy for you. Go to Google News, and then type in Rush Limbaugh. THere are no news stories about the guy anymore. Simply, whatever he is doing on his show, no one cares. He's not even a relevent factor in the 2016 race like he was in 2012, mostly because Trump is saying even more outrageous things.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo...Joey! JoeyB Dolezal are you still here? Joey!
> 
> Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread. I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers. It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy, the problem is, no one is paying attention to Rush anymore because he's been largely rendered irrelevent.
> 
> Here, make it easy for you. Go to Google News, and then type in Rush Limbaugh. THere are no news stories about the guy anymore. Simply, whatever he is doing on his show, no one cares. He's not even a relevent factor in the 2016 race like he was in 2012, mostly because Trump is saying even more outrageous things.
Click to expand...







Just did it....  Here's the result.....

"About 416,000 results (0.51 seconds)"

Looks like you are wrong.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo...Joey! JoeyB Dolezal are you still here? Joey!
> 
> Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread. I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers. It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy, the problem is, no one is paying attention to Rush anymore because he's been largely rendered irrelevent.
> 
> Here, make it easy for you. Go to Google News, and then type in Rush Limbaugh. THere are no news stories about the guy anymore. Simply, whatever he is doing on his show, no one cares. He's not even a relevent factor in the 2016 race like he was in 2012, mostly because Trump is saying even more outrageous things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did it....  Here's the result.....
> 
> "About 416,000 results (0.51 seconds)"
> 
> Looks like you are wrong.
Click to expand...


I just put "Alex Jones" into the same site and got over 2.3 million FWIW....
 not sure what we're supposed to be proving here, except that until now I didn't know there was such a thing as "Google News".


----------



## JoeB131

Blackrook said:


> Rush Limbaugh occasionally goes too far, but he apologized for calling Ms. Fluke a "slut." A more accurate name for her would be "liar." She lied and said that birth control was a huge financial burden on women. I just googled and birth control pills cost $50 per month, and Planned Parenthood provides them at an even lower cost. There was no reason to force religious people to pay for birth control. And then the Democrats compounded the lie and said that Republicans were waging a "War on Women."



Except that Ms. Fluke and other students at Georgetown Law School were ALREADY paying $30,000 a year for tuition that included health coverage.   It's kind of insulting to ask them to pay an additional $50.00 on top of that when they are already paying a hefty amount for health coverage.  

And this is the problem with 'health insurance" in general. We make people work for what SHOULD be a public service (I'm relucatant to use the word "right") and then we let people put arbitrary limits on what we can and cannot get as part of that service?  You can't get birth control because I think it makes a Magic Man in the Sky cry?  Seriously?  

The other point Ms. Fluke made was that some things that are classified as "Birth control" have other valid medical uses.  For instance a woman with ovarian cysts needs to take birth control pills to keep them from growing. 

Medical treatment SHOULD be between a doctor and a patient- not the government, the church, an employer or some loud-mouthed closeted homosexual on Hate Radio with a drug problem.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Just did it.... Here's the result.....
> 
> "About 416,000 results (0.51 seconds)"
> 
> Looks like you are wrong.



Did you actually look at the dates and quality of those hits.  I only looked at the first page, and most of them are links to Limbaugh's own website.  A few from RW Nutter sites.  

The MSM. Not really paying attention to him anymore.  

Media Matters isn't even paying htat much attention to him anymore.  ANd that's kind of sad.


----------



## Blackrook

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo...Joey! JoeyB Dolezal are you still here? Joey!
> 
> Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread. I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers. It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy, the problem is, no one is paying attention to Rush anymore because he's been largely rendered irrelevent.
> 
> Here, make it easy for you. Go to Google News, and then type in Rush Limbaugh. THere are no news stories about the guy anymore. Simply, whatever he is doing on his show, no one cares. He's not even a relevent factor in the 2016 race like he was in 2012, mostly because Trump is saying even more outrageous things.
Click to expand...


Googled "Rush Limbaugh"  About 7,740,000 results (0.34 seconds)


----------



## Blackrook

If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?


----------



## edthecynic

Blackrook said:


> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?


If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?


----------



## Blackrook

edthecynic said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
Click to expand...

Why do you care?  Your obsession with Rush Limbaugh proves he's relevant to you.


----------



## edthecynic

Blackrook said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care?  Your obsession with Rush Limbaugh proves he's relevant to you.
Click to expand...

I make money off his lies from assholes stupid enough to swallow them.


----------



## gipper

Blackrook said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care?  Your obsession with Rush Limbaugh proves he's relevant to you.
Click to expand...

It may also prove the left's tyrannical nature,  not that more proof was needed...they want to silence opposing opinions.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> It may also prove the left's tyrannical nature, not that more proof was needed...they want to silence opposing opinions.



Right. Because a closeted homosexual with a drug problem is the best voice you guys can come up with, obviously.  

Limbaugh is playing you all for fools.  Still.  

He's just not playing as many of you any more.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may also prove the left's tyrannical nature, not that more proof was needed...they want to silence opposing opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because a closeted homosexual with a drug problem is the best voice you guys can come up with, obviously.
> 
> Limbaugh is playing you all for fools.  Still.
> 
> He's just not playing as many of you any more.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate gays and persons with drug problems?

Leftists claim to be tolerant, but most of us know it's all bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> [
> Why do you hate gays and persons with drug problems?
> 
> Leftists claim to be tolerant, but most of us know it's all bullshit.



I've got no problem with gays and I think drug addiction should be treated as a medical issue, not a criminal one.  

I have a huge problem with a guy who uses legal tricks to stay out of prison when he is caught illegally trafficking drugs and denounces and mocks gays while flying down to the Dominican Republic with a bottle of Viagra looking for Rent boys.  

It's the Hypocrisy, Stupid.  

Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why do you hate gays and persons with drug problems?
> 
> Leftists claim to be tolerant, but most of us know it's all bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with gays and I think drug addiction should be treated as a medical issue, not a criminal one.
> 
> I have a huge problem with a guy who uses legal tricks to stay out of prison when he is caught illegally trafficking drugs and denounces and mocks gays while flying down to the Dominican Republic with a bottle of Viagra looking for Rent boys.
> 
> It's the Hypocrisy, Stupid.
> 
> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.
Click to expand...


Did the DNC tell you that?


----------



## hadit

IsaacNewton said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.
> 
> Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.
> 
> Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still at the top and likely will be until he decides to retire.  People that hate him will ensure that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who hates him?
> 
> I feel sorry for him, just like his audience. It is a daily circle jerk where all involved whine "life is miserable and it's all someone else's fault."
> 
> That is what conservative talk radio and their audience is and does. Every single day over and over.
Click to expand...

And you know this because you're one of the despondent liberals who listen obsessively to Rush, hoping against hope that he'll say something they can complain about?  Or are you just saying that because, well, it just has to be, and stuff?


----------



## Papageorgio

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why do you hate gays and persons with drug problems?
> 
> Leftists claim to be tolerant, but most of us know it's all bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with gays and I think drug addiction should be treated as a medical issue, not a criminal one.
> 
> I have a huge problem with a guy who uses legal tricks to stay out of prison when he is caught illegally trafficking drugs and denounces and mocks gays while flying down to the Dominican Republic with a bottle of Viagra looking for Rent boys.
> 
> It's the Hypocrisy, Stupid.
> 
> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the DNC tell you that?
Click to expand...


They have to, otherwise Joey wouldn't know what to think.


----------



## IsaacNewton

hadit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have people actually been listening to Blimpbaugh since he exposed himself as a greedy, self-promoting drug addict back in the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing, he peaked about 20 years ago and has been slowly fading away. Quite telling people still defend a drug addict like Dimbaugh, I guess they also defend all the drug addicts that are in prison. They all just need help yeah.
> 
> Cons need heroes. They can't cut it in Hollywood, you don't see any con-media types banding together with millions of dollars to start an 'alternative Hollywood' like they started an alternative AARP etc.
> 
> Because cons do not have nor will they ever have the creativity of the progressives in Hollywood. All they can do is deride them, they can't compete with them on any level. All the con actors are the B actors, the also rans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still at the top and likely will be until he decides to retire.  People that hate him will ensure that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who hates him?
> 
> I feel sorry for him, just like his audience. It is a daily circle jerk where all involved whine "life is miserable and it's all someone else's fault."
> 
> That is what conservative talk radio and their audience is and does. Every single day over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this because you're one of the despondent liberals who listen obsessively to Rush, hoping against hope that he'll say something they can complain about?  Or are you just saying that because, well, it just has to be, and stuff?
Click to expand...


I listened to him 20 years ago, not since. While surfing the radio dial now I will stop at a con-talk-radio station for a few minutes, hoping to hear something different. But there never is. It is 24/7 whining by the host and by the audience.


----------



## rightwinger

The problem for Rush Limbaugh is nobody ever says.....did you hear what Rush said yesterday?

Trump has surpassed him


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> The problem for Rush Limbaugh is nobody ever says.....did you hear what Rush said yesterday?
> 
> Trump has surpassed him



And that's a sad commentary in and of itself. Trump has traded in Limbaugh Racist Dog Whistle for a Racist Bullhorn.


----------



## rightwinger

I don't remember the last controversy involving Rush

Is he becoming irrelevant?


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Did the DNC tell you that?



Your inability to process the point is duly noted.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I often go weeks and weeks without hearing any of Rush's stuff since I -- you know -- work during his radio show hours.

But I am happy to report that I get to more or less keep up with what Rush has to say because the lolberals are totally fucking obsessed with his every word.

Thanks lolberals.


----------



## JoeB131

IlarMeilyr said:


> I often go weeks and weeks without hearing any of Rush's stuff since I -- you know -- work during his radio show hours.
> 
> But I am happy to report that I get to more or less keep up with what Rush has to say because the lolberals are totally fucking obsessed with his every word.



so wh at did he talk about yesterday?  

Oh, that's right, you don't know and neither does anyone else because people STOPPED caring about what he has to say.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often go weeks and weeks without hearing any of Rush's stuff since I -- you know -- work during his radio show hours.
> 
> But I am happy to report that I get to more or less keep up with what Rush has to say because the lolberals are totally fucking obsessed with his every word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wh at did he talk about yesterday?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you don't know and neither does anyone else because people STOPPED caring about what he has to say.
Click to expand...


You guys are pretty stupid, you listen to a guy you claim is irrelevant. Can you be anymore moronic?


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> You guys are pretty stupid, you listen to a guy you claim is irrelevant. Can you be anymore moronic?



Where did I say I listened to him?   ONce in a while when I'm on vacation, I might tune into his show, just to see how lame his sponsorship is, but i usually can't stand listening to his fat shreiking fraud for more than half an hour.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.



If you don't listen to him how the hell do you idiots know what he says or sounds like. You people are really stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't listen to him how the hell do you idiots know what he says or sounds like. You people are really stupid.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who can't distinguish from "Never listening", "Listen to him once in a while" and "Listen to him every day".  

Now, when I used to be Right Wing, before my former boss showed me the True Meaning of Christmas, I did listen to Limbaugh every day.  But at a certain point, I figured out that his main function was to get working folks to vote for the interests of the wealthy.  I even used to make excuses for his drug abuse.  

I tune in occassionally now, just to kind of keep an eye on him. I also read RW sources, just to get a sneak peak at what you wingnuts are going to blurt out here like you had an original thought. .


----------



## Synthaholic

Pogo said:


> Radio is an inherently superior medium, and always will be.


Except for when you want to watch TV.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Rush, in fact, spends an inordinate amount of time bragging about how wonderful his life is.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't mind switching places!


Learn how to lie provocatively, then get a radio show.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Synthaholic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush, in fact, spends an inordinate amount of time bragging about how wonderful his life is.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't mind switching places!
> 
> 
> 
> Learn how to lie provocatively, then get a radio show.
Click to expand...



Bet that's Trump's plan. 

Or does he have his sites set on fux?


----------



## HenryBHough

Luddly Neddite said:


> Or does he have his sites set on fux?



"sites"?

"fux"?

Oh, now I get it you want John Fukkin' Kerry to have a radio talk show that's also on a website!


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't listen to him how the hell do you idiots know what he says or sounds like. You people are really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who can't distinguish from "Never listening", "Listen to him once in a while" and "Listen to him every day".
> 
> Now, when I used to be Right Wing, before my former boss showed me the True Meaning of Christmas, I did listen to Limbaugh every day.  But at a certain point, I figured out that his main function was to get working folks to vote for the interests of the wealthy.  I even used to make excuses for his drug abuse.
> 
> I tune in occassionally now, just to kind of keep an eye on him. I also read RW sources, just to get a sneak peak at what you wingnuts are going to blurt out here like you had an original thought. .
Click to expand...


"Keep an eye on him" lol! You tells us he is irrelevant yet you tune in the him to "keep an eye on him."

You guys are really nuts.


----------



## Nutz

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I listen to Limbaugh, and I hear a guy who is totally full of self-loathing trying to project it outward.  And it isn't a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't listen to him how the hell do you idiots know what he says or sounds like. You people are really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who can't distinguish from "Never listening", "Listen to him once in a while" and "Listen to him every day".
> 
> Now, when I used to be Right Wing, before my former boss showed me the True Meaning of Christmas, I did listen to Limbaugh every day.  But at a certain point, I figured out that his main function was to get working folks to vote for the interests of the wealthy.  I even used to make excuses for his drug abuse.
> 
> I tune in occassionally now, just to kind of keep an eye on him. I also read RW sources, just to get a sneak peak at what you wingnuts are going to blurt out here like you had an original thought. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Keep an eye on him" lol! You tells us he is irrelevant yet you tune in the him to "keep an eye out for n him."
> 
> You guys are really nuts.
Click to expand...

I used to listen to Rush all of the time.  After he started taking drugs...he became batshit crazy.  I can't hear him anymore.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> "Keep an eye on him" lol! You tells us he is irrelevant yet you tune in the him to "keep an eye on him."
> 
> You guys are really nuts.



reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, is it, Corky?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Keep an eye on him" lol! You tells us he is irrelevant yet you tune in the him to "keep an eye on him."
> 
> You guys are really nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, is it, Corky?
Click to expand...


Coming for an idiot like you that is a compliment.


----------



## JoeB131

some day, CorkyGeorgio, you might add something of value to a conversation.  

This isn't that day.  Tomorrow isn't looking promising. 

Okay, so getting back to the subject of the thread, when was the last time Limbaugh said something that made headlines?


----------



## Papageorgio

Using old material are you? Pretty sad, you are trying to be relevant and failing. Another liberal loser.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> some day, CorkyGeorgio, you might add something of value to a conversation.
> 
> This isn't that day.  Tomorrow isn't looking promising.
> 
> Okay, so getting back to the subject of the thread, when was the last time Limbaugh said something that made headlines?



I am sure you are hoping that he will as you clearly need an example to follow.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Is Rush off the air ?

I don't know....I don't listen to him (or didn't).


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> some day, CorkyGeorgio, you might add something of value to a conversation.
> 
> This isn't that day.  Tomorrow isn't looking promising.
> 
> Okay, so getting back to the subject of the thread, when was the last time Limbaugh said something that made headlines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are hoping that he will as you clearly need an example to follow.
Click to expand...


Actually, COrkyGeorgio is kind of boring me, as his whole schtick is showing me how much space I occupy in his head rent free.  

Beyond that, he really hasn't addressed the question. 

When was the last time Rush Limbaugh made the news for something he said on his radio show? 

He has fallen a long way since the Fluke incident, when he outed the misogyny of the GOP Base and no candidate could stand up to him. 

Now, they just ignore him.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> some day, CorkyGeorgio, you might add something of value to a conversation.
> 
> This isn't that day.  Tomorrow isn't looking promising.
> 
> Okay, so getting back to the subject of the thread, when was the last time Limbaugh said something that made headlines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are hoping that he will as you clearly need an example to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, COrkyGeorgio is kind of boring me, as his whole schtick is showing me how much space I occupy in his head rent free.
> 
> Beyond that, he really hasn't addressed the question.
> 
> When was the last time Rush Limbaugh made the news for something he said on his radio show?
> 
> He has fallen a long way since the Fluke incident, when he outed the misogyny of the GOP Base and no candidate could stand up to him.
> 
> Now, they just ignore him.
Click to expand...


You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.

Funny how he has your attention.  Seems like he's living in your head rent free.

As for making meaningful contributions to threads...your projection is duly noted.


----------



## ninja007

edthecynic said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
Click to expand...


proof?


----------



## edthecynic

ninja007 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proof?
Click to expand...

Your MessiahRushie says only his own ratings can be trusted, not any outside ratings. By his own ratings he said in 2011, before his early 2012 Fluke rant, he had over 40 million listeners per day, and earlier this week he said he now has 12 million listeners per day which is a 70% loss of audience.


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.



yes, no right wingers listen to Rush Limbaugh.  They just repeat his diatribes verbatim like "Low Information Voter" and think they done had them an original idea, Cleetus.


----------



## edthecynic

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, no right wingers listen to Rush Limbaugh.  They just repeat his diatribes verbatim like* "Low Information Voter"* and think they done had them* an original idea*, Cleetus.
Click to expand...

And the joke of it is on the DittoTards because the pathological liar claims HE coined the term "Low information voter" when it has been in publication since 1971 and only PLAGIARIZED by their MessaiahRushie.

August 17, 2015

RUSH: Well, we learn... (interruption)  We learn... I used the term "low-information voter."  Arthur Brooks... (interruption) *No, don't misunderstand. I'm not getting on anybody for copying that. I'm not that petty.* * Low-information voters out there... (interruption) Yes, it's my concoction.* Fine. Everybody's using it. Cool. 



The Big Apple: Low Information Voter (LIV)

A “low information voter” (LIV) is someone who doesn’t follow politics closely, but votes on a candidate’s perceived likability and public persona.* The term “low information voter” was first used in Implications of Changes in Information Processing and Communications Technology for the Governing Function (1971) by Ronald D. Brunner and John P. Crecine.* 

Google Books

_Implications of Changes in Information Processing and Communications Technology for the Governing Function_ 

By Ronald D. Brunner and John P. Crecine 

Ann Arbor, MI: Institute of Public Policy Studies, the University of Michigan 

1971 

Pg. 27: 

Partisan swings from congressional election to congressional election are far less than from Presidential election to Presidential election because they are less salient and the l*ow- information voter* seldom participates. 

Pg. 28: 

The trend in information and communication technology, by providing for far greater accessibility to political information on TV and radio at a more superficial level (spoken media vs. written) would, in the short run, seem to provide some information to an increasing number of “low- information” voters, thus creating greater oscillation in voting outcomes. In the long run, the greater availability of political information may transform a large number of *“low- information” voters* to voters who have more developed and, hence, stable attitudes.



August 19, 2015

RUSH: But the inside-the-Beltway Republican establishment has *co-opted the term "low-information voter," invented and created by me, ahem, by the way*


----------



## Papageorgio

Very funny liberals who listen to Rush telling conservatives who don't listen to Rush that Rush isn't relevant.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Very funny liberals who listen to Rush telling conservatives who don't listen to Rush that Rush isn't relevant.


Except CON$ are lying when they deny listening to their MessiahRushie. And I know that is true because of all the DittoTard SUCKERS I separate from their money because they were STUPID enough to believe Porky's lies, and gullible enough to bet money on them.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny liberals who listen to Rush telling conservatives who don't listen to Rush that Rush isn't relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Except CON$ are lying when they deny listening to their MessiahRushie. And I know that is true because of all the DittoTard SUCKERS I separate from their money because they were STUPID enough to believe Porky's lies, and gullible enough to bet money on them.
Click to expand...


Whatever, the last time I listened him was 12-13 years ago. I listen to sports talk radio. I enjoy Dan Patrick, Colin Cowherd, Mike and Mike, SVP. 

You can continue to live in your fantasy world and claim Rush is irrelevant while telling us everyone listens and follows him making him relevant. 

Let me know what you decide, quite frankly you sound like an idiot.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often go weeks and weeks without hearing any of Rush's stuff since I -- you know -- work during his radio show hours.
> 
> But I am happy to report that I get to more or less keep up with what Rush has to say because the lolberals are totally fucking obsessed with his every word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wh at did he talk about yesterday?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you don't know and neither does anyone else because people STOPPED caring about what he has to say.
Click to expand...

Well, except for the liberals who are totally obsessed with listening to every word he says, hoping against hope they'll hear something they can lie about the next day.


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberals refuse to call their devotion to Mr. Limbaugh "listening".

They prefer "monitoring".


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, no right wingers listen to Rush Limbaugh.  They just repeat his diatribes verbatim like "Low Information Voter" and think they done had them an original idea, Cleetus.
Click to expand...


Never said...no right wingers...want to make up more B.S.

I said, most I know.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sun Devil 92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, no right wingers listen to Rush Limbaugh.  They just repeat his diatribes verbatim like "Low Information Voter" and think they done had them an original idea, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said...no right wingers...want to make up more B.S.
> 
> I said, most I know.
Click to expand...


I don't know anyone that listens Rush, except a few on this board.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Papageorgio said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know a lot more about Rush Limbaugh than most on the right....most I know don't listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, no right wingers listen to Rush Limbaugh.  They just repeat his diatribes verbatim like "Low Information Voter" and think they done had them an original idea, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said...no right wingers...want to make up more B.S.
> 
> I said, most I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone that listens Rush, except a few on this board.
Click to expand...


I tried a couple of times.

1. He takes forever to say anything.
2. He tells me how to think about something....that pisses me off.  Just give me the facts and let me draw my conclusions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often go weeks and weeks without hearing any of Rush's stuff since I -- you know -- work during his radio show hours.
> 
> But I am happy to report that I get to more or less keep up with what Rush has to say because the lolberals are totally fucking obsessed with his every word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wh at did he talk about yesterday?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you don't know and neither does anyone else because people STOPPED caring about what he has to say.
Click to expand...


You care enormously.

I would know except, as I already noted, I often don't get to listen to his show.  It has to do with working.

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would know except, as I already noted,* I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.*
> 
> You wouldn't understand.


Which is why the millions and millions of CON$ervoFascists who listen religiously to all 3 hours of Porky's show every day deny it, if they admitted they listened they acknowledge they do not have jobs and suck off the government teat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Synthaholic said:


> I know, I know - we've heard it before, but there's no denying the plain truth and the evidence.  Sane people, I mean.
> 
> I predict he will quit his show in the next year when his contract expires.  He will never get big money again, and his ego won't allow him to take any less.
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh is cooked: The stunning fall of the right’s angriest bloviator*
> *Indianapolis' WIBC is just the latest station to drop him like a bad habit. His days of relevance are numbered*
> 
> The bad news just keeps coming for conservative talker Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Which bulletin was worse, though? The news in April that *he was being dropped by WIBC in Indianapolis, a booming talk powerhouse that played home to Limbaugh’s radio show for more than two decades, or the news this week that the talker’s new address on the Indianapolis dial is going to be WNDE, a ratings doormat AM sports station that has so few listeners it trails the commercial-free classical music outlet in town?*
> 
> The humbling, red-state tumble is just the latest setback for the conservative talker who has seen his once-golden career suffer a steady series of losses recently.
> 
> *Divorced from successful, longtime affiliates in places like New York, Los Angeles, Boston, and Indianapolis, Limbaugh’s professional trajectory is heading downward. That’s confirmed by the second and third-tier stations he now calls home in those important media markets, and the fact that when his show became available, general managers up and down the dial passed on it.* Apparently turned off by the show’s hefty price tag, sagging ratings, and disappearing advertisers, Limbaugh continues to be a very hard sell.
> 
> It’s a precipitous fall from the glory days when the host posted huge ratings numbers, had affiliates clamoring to join his network,_ and _dictated Republican politics. All of that seems increasingly distant now. With his comically inflated, $50 million-a-year syndication deal set to expire next year, Limbaugh’s future seems uncertain. *“Who would even want someone whose audience is aging and is considered toxic to many advertisers,” askedRadioInsight last month.*
> 
> For Limbaugh, the troubles were marked by key events from 2012 and 2013. The first came in the form of Limbaugh’s Sandra Fluke implosion, where he castigated and insulted for days the graduate student who testified before Congress about health care and access to contraception, calling her a “slut” and suggesting she post videos of herself having sex on the Internet. The astonishing monologues sparked an unprecedented advertiser exodus.
> 
> The following year, as the host struggled to hang on to fleeing sponsors, radio industry giant Cumulus Media decided to negotiate its Limbaugh contract in public, making it clear through the press that the company was willing to cut ties with the pricey host in major cities where Cumulus owned talk radio stations. *In the end, Limbaugh stayed with Cumulus stations, but the company sent a clear signal to the industry: Limbaugh was no longer an untouchable and general managers weren’t clamoring to hire him.* Since then, the talker’s fortunes have only faded.
> 
> Another looming problem? *Conservative talk radio is a “format fewer advertisers are interested in buying because of its aging audience,” noted radio consultant and self-identified Republican Darryl Parks. Limbaugh himself recently conceded a generational disconnect: “Now that I’ve outgrown the 25-54 demographic, I’m no longer confident that the way I see the world is the way everybody else does.”*
> 
> That disconnect may be fueling Limbaugh’s waning political influence. Once a mighty player whose ring was constantly kissed by Republicans, this campaign season seems to be unfolding with Limbaugh on the sidelines, his clout and his ability to drive the conversation seemingly surpassed by other conservative media players.


Excellent post.


----------



## Esmeralda

JoeMoma said:


> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.


Having vomited bigotry, racism, misinformation and propaganda to his audience for 20 some years.  There's a sure place in Heaven for this guy....not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> Having vomited bigotry, racism, misinformation and propaganda to his audience for 20 some years.  There's a sure place in Heaven for this guy....not.
Click to expand...


How much do you listen to him?


----------



## Esmeralda

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> Having vomited bigotry, racism, misinformation and propaganda to his audience for 20 some years.  There's a sure place in Heaven for this guy....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you listen to him?
Click to expand...

Enough to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JoeB131

IlarMeilyr said:


> You care enormously.
> 
> I would know except, as I already noted, I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.
> 
> You wouldn't understand.



You were too busy welching on other agreements?


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> Having vomited bigotry, racism, misinformation and propaganda to his audience for 20 some years.  There's a sure place in Heaven for this guy....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much do you listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough to know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


So you listen to him more than most conservatives. Thanks for being distracted.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh is so irrelevant why did you start this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is so relevant, why has he lost 70% of his audience since his Sandra Fluke rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your MessiahRushie says only his own ratings can be trusted, not any outside ratings. By his own ratings he said in 2011, before his early 2012 Fluke rant, he had over 40 million listeners per day, and earlier this week he said he now has 12 million listeners per day which is a 70% loss of audience.
Click to expand...

Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie.  Rush never claimed 40 million _daily_ listeners.  

The preceding is a Public Service Announcement.


----------



## Ernie S.

koshergrl said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
Click to expand...

Not at all...
Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo...Joey! JoeyB Dolezal are you still here? Joey!
> 
> Gosh I really wanted to run into my old pal in this dormant thread. I'm pretty sure he'd remember how nice it was of me to point out all his lies about...well, about all sorts of stuff regarding Rush's radio advertisers. It was a bit of a bouncing ball thing because he'd often sort of change what he was lying about, I guess thinking no one would notice, and off he'd go with a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy, the problem is, no one is paying attention to Rush anymore because he's been largely rendered irrelevent.
> 
> Here, make it easy for you. Go to Google News, and then type in Rush Limbaugh. THere are no news stories about the guy anymore. Simply, whatever he is doing on his show, no one cares. He's not even a relevent factor in the 2016 race like he was in 2012, mostly because Trump is saying even more outrageous things.
Click to expand...

JoeyB I see you clipped the really embarrassing parts of my post about your long history of lies about Rush's advertisers.  But that's cool.  Your attempt at face saving among your fellow low information nitwits is duly noted by all and somewhat understandable because no one likes getting caught with their pants down as often as you have in here.  

On a different note, I just want you to know I'm contemplating changing you last name from Dolezal to Truthmatters.  I think it's warranted because not only would Truthy lie about things, especially with regards to Rush, as prolifically as you but she was also, like you, not very bright.  Thus it seems like a natural move on my part.  Anyway, if I do you'll be among the first to know.  I promise.  

Oh, and what a hoot when another poster took you up on googling Rush in the news.  LOL..another swing and a miss for JoeyB's veracity.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> some day, CorkyGeorgio, you might add something of value to a conversation.
> 
> This isn't that day.  Tomorrow isn't looking promising.
> 
> Okay, so getting back to the subject of the thread, when was the last time Limbaugh said something that made headlines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are hoping that he will as you clearly need an example to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, COrkyGeorgio is kind of boring me, as his whole schtick is showing me how much space I occupy in his head rent free.
> 
> Beyond that, he really hasn't addressed the question.
> 
> When was the last time Rush Limbaugh made the news for something he said on his radio show?
> 
> He has fallen a long way since the Fluke incident, when he outed the misogyny of the GOP Base and no candidate could stand up to him.
> 
> Now, they just ignore him.
Click to expand...

This is too funny.  Turns out the last time Rush said something on his show that made the news was...yesterday!

Within the first ten minutes or so today he was talking about the sound bites he'd be using in the course of today's show.   Sound bites being audio replays of other peoples' TV, radio, etc. words on whatever topics.  He said of the batch that 11 were people reporting/opining on things he talked about yesterday.  

So he was a lot more relevant yesterday than, say, Hillary.  Too funny, huh?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush's show ends tomorrow, it will be a very successful and long run and Limbaugh can live the rest of his life as a wealthy man spending most of his time on the golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> Having vomited bigotry, racism, misinformation and propaganda to his audience for 20 some years.  There's a sure place in Heaven for this guy....not.
Click to expand...


How arrogant on your part.

You know he's not going to heaven.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ernie S. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
Click to expand...


Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.

Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.

Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.


Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.

May 26, 2011

RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## browsing deer

S.J. said:


> How many times have you morons announced the end of Rush's career?  Keep wishin' and hopin', losers.


They have been doing it for 25 years now.   They will do it for 25 more years if Limbaugh lives that long.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
Click to expand...


I would bet that more liberals listen to Rush than they listen to Thomm Hartman or Randi Rhodes or a whole host of other liberal talk shows.


----------



## rdean

His problem is that he stuck with his targets too long.  You can only hate one target so much before it gets boring.  The party as a whole knows better.  So they have rotating targets.
Gays
Blacks
Hispanics
Women's rights
Muslims
Liberals
Smart women
College professors
Immigrants

then

Back to the gays and so on.  Never too long on any one group.  The secret to keeping the hatred going is to constantly change the target.  People so ignorant to believe the disastrous response to Katrina was Obama's fault will always see a different target as a fresh target.


----------



## koshergrl

IsaacNewton said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, cuz republicans don't watch movies.

What a retarded premise.


----------



## koshergrl

Papageorgio said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would bet that more liberals listen to Rush than they listen to Thomm Hartman or Randi Rhodes or a whole host of other liberal talk shows.
Click to expand...

  Yup.


----------



## blastoff

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
Click to expand...

Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.  

Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.   

Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.


----------



## Papageorgio

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
Click to expand...


Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.


----------



## Ernie S.

IsaacNewton said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
Click to expand...

I enjoy the arts as much or more than most low info lib voters, I'd bet. I just know more.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!
Your MessiahRushie said it and he meant it literally. He has even said he has 50 million listeners.

August 23, 2010
RUSH: *I don't say something I don't mean. I live in Literalville.*


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
Click to expand...

Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.


Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.

December 9, 2015

RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
Click to expand...









Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....
Click to expand...

Typical non-answer to post.


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical non-answer to post.
Click to expand...











It is fully relevant to the OP.  The OP said that Rush would be gone and while I never listen to the fool, I can safely attest he is still on the radio, and still the biggest name on radio.  Thus the OP is a epic fail.  Just like all of your feeble attempts to support it.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
Click to expand...


You are lying, you take shit out of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.


----------



## Ernie S.

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
Click to expand...

But when Libbies are caught lying, "their positions are evolving" or some such shit, right?


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical non-answer to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It is fully relevant to the OP.*  The OP said that Rush would be gone and while I never listen to the fool, I can safely attest he is still on the radio, and still the biggest name on radio.  Thus the OP is a epic fail.  Just like all of your feeble attempts to support it.
Click to expand...

Then you should have posted it to the OP, it remains irrelevant to my post, but you knew that already.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
Click to expand...

I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.


----------



## edthecynic

Ernie S. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie you've come down with a case of the JoeyB Dolezals with this JoeyB-like lie. *Rush never claimed 40 million daily listeners*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when Libbies are caught lying, "their positions are evolving" or some such shit, right?
Click to expand...

Still trying to deflect.
The fact remains your MessiahRushie said you can't use the traditional sources for his audience size, only HIS ratings, and I used ONLY his ratings he gave over the air of over 40 million daily in 2011 before his Fluke rant and 12 million daily that he gave last week. That is a loss of 70% using ONLY his ratings.

December 9, 2015

RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people will tune in at some point. 
*
May 26, 2011

RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.
Click to expand...


You got nothing limpballs, we catch you and Joey in lies everyday. You and your comedy is getting boring.


----------



## westwall

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing limpballs, we catch you and Joey in lies everyday. You and your comedy is getting boring.
Click to expand...








What do you mean "getting", their schtick was old hat decades ago.  They are one trick ponies.  Always have been, always will be.  They claim at every turn that Rush is doomed doomed I tell ya!  And he just keeps rolling along.  I don't listen to him as I prefer NPR but every time I am scanning the stations he's still there....bloviating!


----------



## Blackrook

IsaacNewton said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to liberal and conservative talk radio years ago. Mostly liberal radio complained about conservatives. Conservative radio complained about liberals.
> 
> No one on either side complained about their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
Click to expand...

Wow, this is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen in the history of internet.


----------



## Blackrook

In my city an AM station featuring news and commentary got an FM channel that played the same stuff.

Just recently, the FM channel switched to another format.  I checked out the AM and the show was still there.

Shuffling around stations does not mean Rush is done.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.



By "Learning Something" you mean, "Listen to dog-whistle language that validates your racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry".   

"Durn, Cleetus, I learned how to diss black people today without saying the "N-Word"!!!"


----------



## JoeB131

Blackrook said:


> In my city an AM station featuring news and commentary got an FM channel that played the same stuff.
> 
> Just recently, the FM channel switched to another format. I checked out the AM and the show was still there.
> 
> Shuffling around stations does not mean Rush is done.



Well, it kind of does when the stations he gets switch too have lower transmission strength and smaller listening areas. 

For instance, when Rush does get fired from WLS (only a matter of time), he'll probably end up on WIND, the other Hate Radio station in Chicago.  Hannity has already been consigned there. But WIND doesn't have half the signal range WLS has, not to mention the prestige of WLS (A Chicago institution historically linked to SEARS and Channel 7 television.


----------



## Blackrook

I bet you wish for the days of the Fairness Doctrine, when political shows like Rush Limbaugh were not possible.


----------



## Ernie S.

edthecynic said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your MessiahRushie did, and you should know by now I can back everything I post about Porky with quotes taken from his OWN transcripts.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when Libbies are caught lying, "their positions are evolving" or some such shit, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to deflect.
> The fact remains your MessiahRushie said you can't use the traditional sources for his audience size, only HIS ratings, and I used ONLY his ratings he gave over the air of over 40 million daily in 2011 before his Fluke rant and 12 million daily that he gave last week. That is a loss of 70% using ONLY his ratings.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people will tune in at some point.
> *
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
Click to expand...

Deflecting? #1. I wasn't talking about ratings.
#2. I wasn't talking to you.
#3 I WAS talking about lying Liberals.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "Learning Something" you mean, "Listen to dog-whistle language that validates your racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry".
> 
> "Durn, Cleetus, I learned how to diss black people today without saying the "N-Word"!!!"
Click to expand...

Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
Is that clear enough for you, Joe?


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "Learning Something" you mean, "Listen to dog-whistle language that validates your racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry".
> 
> "Durn, Cleetus, I learned how to diss black people today without saying the "N-Word"!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
> Is that clear enough for you, Joe?
Click to expand...


Joe makes it all up, thread after thread, subject after subject he lies. He won't post any proof, he will avoid answering and reaffirm his clueless bull.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Blackrook said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, this is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen in the history of internet.
Click to expand...


Thank you, you certainly have a flare for hyperbole eh. Its easy to dismiss a post like yours because it took as much thought and effort as a bear wiping its ass on a tree in the forest. I imagine you would be the splinter in the bear's ass.


----------



## koshergrl

Blackrook said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is best listened to during nap time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal radio is the FM dial. The creative people that make music. Conservatives are good at whining on the AM dial, and oh are they good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you know how lame you sounded right there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 'libs' enjoy watching movies made by the most talented humans on Earth about the pains, lows and highs of living life, or going to see plays with talented people, or going to see paintings, or listening to music by the most talented people who spend a life time honing their craft.
> 
> Cons would rather listen to a fat old man whine about how miserable life is and how its all someone else's fault.
> 
> Hmmm, which to choose, which to choose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, this is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen in the history of internet.
Click to expand...

It definitely ranks pretty high...


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Eddie.  You got me!  In my zeal to point out your stupidity I should been smart enough to say he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources.  Odds are he said it because he knew full well how preposterous 40 million a day is.  Tune in a bit more often and you'll soon be able to pick up on when he's yankin' folks' chains, which he does numerous times a broadcast.
> 
> Bounce the 40 million off fellow nitwit pogo who claims to have worked in the industry.   If you catch him in a moment of honesty he'll likely tell you 40 million cumulative _per week_ would likely be a stretch at the height of Rush's popularity.
> 
> Bottom line is your numbers and 70% claim are a load of JoeyB Dolezal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing limpballs, we catch you and Joey in lies everyday. You and your comedy is getting boring.
Click to expand...

Again you just can't seem to provide the "correct" context, so all you have is more lies.
Thank you.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, JoeB and other types of liberals don't do sarcasm or humor when it comes to conservatives, they take everything at face value and the points go way over their heads. They are tough to reason with because their comprehension levels are so low.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing limpballs, we catch you and Joey in lies everyday. You and your comedy is getting boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you just can't seem to provide the "correct" context, so all you have is more lies.
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Thank you, for your comedy, the more you lie, the funnier you get.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
> Is that clear enough for you, Joe?



Guy, the problem is you don't realize how racist and misogynistic you are.  You think your views are normal.  

(Psst. Psst. The confederate flag is racist.... just sayin'.)


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> Joe makes it all up, thread after thread, subject after subject he lies. He won't post any proof, he will avoid answering and reaffirm his clueless bull.



Naw, guy, i just don't think I should have to prove a guy who uses a RACIST flag as an avi is actually a... racist.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe makes it all up, thread after thread, subject after subject he lies. He won't post any proof, he will avoid answering and reaffirm his clueless bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, i just don't think I should have to prove a guy who uses a RACIST flag as an avi is actually a... racist.
Click to expand...


You don't need to prove a thing joeyboy, you are a liar, you proved it over and over and over again.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time the Right are caught lying the liars claim it is "humor" or "sarcasm" but it always is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying, you take shit our of context. One of you nut jobs claimed Obama's 2008 campaign promised to drop unemployment to under 8%. You guys lie because you have nothing but lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never take anything out of context like you and your MessiahRushie ALWAYS do. If I had you would have posted the words that show the "real" context, but the Right never does, they can NEVER back up any of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got nothing limpballs, we catch you and Joey in lies everyday. You and your comedy is getting boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you just can't seem to provide the "correct" context, so all you have is more lies.
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, for your comedy, the more you lie, the funnier you get.
Click to expand...

Again no context. You never disappoint.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You care enormously.
> 
> I would know except, as I already noted, I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.
> 
> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were too busy welching on other agreements?
Click to expand...


Zzz.  You remain insipid, uninspired, derivative, dishonest and boring.  I have not welshed on anything.  Period.

Your cheap ass deflection effort aside, you have nothing of merit to offer evidently.

Some things just never change.

It would be simpler if you'd just admit that you remain obsessed with Rush.  But that would require that you engage in a moment's worth of honesty, so clearly that option is out for you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would know except, as I already noted,* I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.*
> 
> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the millions and millions of CON$ervoFascists who listen religiously to all 3 hours of Porky's show every day deny it, if they admitted they listened they acknowledge they do not have jobs and suck off the government teat.
Click to expand...


I see plenty of libtards obsessing over everything the man has to say.

Apparently, then, it is you idiot lolberals who have all the government-cheese time on your hands to listen to him so fully.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
> Is that clear enough for you, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the problem is you don't realize how racist and misogynistic you are.  You think your views are normal.
> 
> (Psst. Psst. The confederate flag is racist.... just sayin'.)
Click to expand...

How can a friggin piece of cloth be racist? It can't any more than a gun can go out and kill.
The flag is in my avatar to piss off you and your Liberal friends. I'm overjoyed that it serves it's purpose.
You like to assume I'm racist because I'm a realist, Joe. I post facts and statistics that tweak you. You can't dispute the information so you call me racist or a gun nut. It's all you really have, Joe and everyone sees straight through you.
Oh! If you really want to know if I'm a racist, I'll put you in touch with my 2nd wife. She'll laugh her 1/2 black ass off. I loved both halves equally; the same way I detest both halves of barack obama.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would know except, as I already noted,* I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.*
> 
> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the millions and millions of CON$ervoFascists who listen religiously to all 3 hours of Porky's show every day deny it, if they admitted they listened they acknowledge they do not have jobs and suck off the government teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see plenty of libtards obsessing over everything the man has to say.
> 
> Apparently, then, it is you idiot lolberals who have all the government-cheese time on your hands to listen to him so fully.
Click to expand...

Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!


----------



## HenryBHough

Thing is, the countless liberals hanging on Mr. Limbaugh's every word, do not consider themselves "monitor", not listeners.  A small distinction....but they seem most sincere.  As sincere as liars can make themselves seem....


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!


Lib listeners aren't bright enough to dial the number and the ones that can dial are in fear of him.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> How can a friggin piece of cloth be racist? I



Good question.. 







Ernie S. said:


> You like to assume I'm racist because I'm a realist, Joe. I post facts and statistics that tweak you. You can't dispute the information so you call me racist or a gun nut. It's all you really have, Joe and everyone sees straight through you.



Guy, some shit you heard on a racist website or hate radio aren't "Facts" or "Statistics". 

What tweaks me is that you are the kind of useless racist tool that keeps the GOP in power as it proceeds to fuck working people.  That's what tweaks me. But you'll happily let them push you into a shithole as long as you are above the darkies. 





Ernie S. said:


> Oh! If you really want to know if I'm a racist, I'll put you in touch with my 2nd wife. She'll laugh her 1/2 black ass off.



Oh, she's only "half" black now?  Because in earlier tellings, she was all black.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
> Is that clear enough for you, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the problem is you don't realize how racist and misogynistic you are.  You think your views are normal.
> 
> (Psst. Psst. The confederate flag is racist.... just sayin'.)
Click to expand...


It's a piece of cloth.

You are a moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I don't listen to Rush.

I could care less about Rush.

But it cracks me up that you are talking about him.

He's laughing all the way to the bank where he's got a whole lot more money than any of us.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a friggin piece of cloth be racist? I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like to assume I'm racist because I'm a realist, Joe. I post facts and statistics that tweak you. You can't dispute the information so you call me racist or a gun nut. It's all you really have, Joe and everyone sees straight through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, some shit you heard on a racist website or hate radio aren't "Facts" or "Statistics".
> 
> What tweaks me is that you are the kind of useless racist tool that keeps the GOP in power as it proceeds to fuck working people.  That's what tweaks me. But you'll happily let them push you into a shithole as long as you are above the darkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! If you really want to know if I'm a racist, I'll put you in touch with my 2nd wife. She'll laugh her 1/2 black ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, she's only "half" black now?  Because in earlier tellings, she was all black.
Click to expand...

I've referred to her before as black, period. Is barack obama black?
So you have nothing to back up your claims but more hyperbole.
You are intellectually dishonest and frankly not bright enough to bother with. Some FACTS please? Some quotes supporting your claims about my character? Something but your incessant bullshit? No? I thought not. 
You're a joke, Joe.


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It's a piece of cloth.
> 
> You are a moron.



Right. It's a peice of clothe used by people who fought to keep black people as property, and then tried to deny them voting rights for 100 years... but it isn't at all racist. 

It's about "Southern Pride".  and when people like Ernie who use dog whistle language like "welfare people" and "Crime", they aren't being at all racist.  And when a guy like Trump comes along and trades in the dog whistle for a bullhorn, they get totally behind him.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I've referred to her before as black, period. Is barack obama black?
> So you have nothing to back up your claims but more hyperbole.
> You are intellectually dishonest and frankly not bright enough to bother with. Some FACTS please? Some quotes supporting your claims about my character? Something but your incessant bullshit? No? I thought not.
> You're a joke, Joe.



Guy, the problem is, I've pointed out your "not at all racist" comments many times.  In your deluded world, you think this is perfectly okay discourse.  (Except you'd probably never say these things out loud IRL).


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I don't listen to Rush.



yes, none of you guys listen to Rush.  

You just amazingly repeat his rhetoric like "Low Information Voters" like you all had an original thought.  

It is hilarious to listen to.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a piece of cloth.
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. It's a peice of clothe used by people who fought to keep black people as property, and then tried to deny them voting rights for 100 years... but it isn't at all racist.
> 
> It's about "Southern Pride".  and when people like Ernie who use dog whistle language like "welfare people" and "Crime", they aren't being at all racist.  And when a guy like Trump comes along and trades in the dog whistle for a bullhorn, they get totally behind him.
Click to expand...


"Used by people" for what ?

As a weapon ?

Can you be any more wrong, any more stupid, any more arrogant, and any more worthless ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, none of you guys listen to Rush.
> 
> You just amazingly repeat his rhetoric like "Low Information Voters" like you all had an original thought.
> 
> It is hilarious to listen to.
Click to expand...


I said I don't listen to Rush.

I don't speak for others.

But you managed to draw that out of my statement.

That would qualify you as a no information votor....or worse a "make up your own information voter".

You know his rhetoric.  I don't.

GFY


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would know except, as I already noted,* I often don't get to listen to his show. It has to do with working.*
> 
> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the millions and millions of CON$ervoFascists who listen religiously to all 3 hours of Porky's show every day deny it, if they admitted they listened they acknowledge they do not have jobs and suck off the government teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see plenty of libtards obsessing over everything the man has to say.
> 
> Apparently, then, it is you idiot lolberals who have all the government-cheese time on your hands to listen to him so fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!
Click to expand...



^ Not only a piss poor analysis, but another revealing insight into your boundless obsession with Rush and every word he says.

It really gets under your skin that (except for when he goes off on a rhetorical bender to get your goat) you find it so massively difficult (i.e.,  impossible) to rationally refute the points he makes.

I'd pity you, but I have to confess that I enjoy your discomfiture.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a friggin piece of cloth be racist? I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question..
> * * * *
Click to expand...


It is, actually.  

The correct ANSWER, by the way, is not revealed by displaying some image of a flag or banner which many of us find offensive.

The piece of cloth still lacks the slightest hint of any ability to be racist.  The concept it represents can certainly be racist, however.   And hateful. The person who sees the flag or image can attach emotions and thoughts to the experience of seeing it.  The flag remains entirely incapable of any thought whatsoever, good or bad, right or wrong.  A piece of cloth is perfectly insentient.

Like many of the liberals who post at USMB regularly.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...
> Libs listen to FM and vegetate listening to someone else's creativity. Conservatives tend to want to learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "Learning Something" you mean, "Listen to dog-whistle language that validates your racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry".
> 
> "Durn, Cleetus, I learned how to diss black people today without saying the "N-Word"!!!"
Click to expand...

Yup, just say "Chicago"!  Best camouflaged racism yet, but don't worry, we have the latest in foil hat technology and we can read minds better than ever before.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a piece of cloth.
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. It's a peice of clothe used by people who fought to keep black people as property, and then tried to deny them voting rights for 100 years... but it isn't at all racist.
> It's about "Southern Pride".
Click to expand...

 You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago





> and when people like Ernie who use dog whistle language like "welfare people" and "Crime", they aren't being at all racist.  And when a guy like Trump comes along and trades in the dog whistle for a bullhorn, they get totally behind him.


If I speak about people on welfare, I am talking about ALL fucking people on welfare. If I'm talking about blacks I say blacks. 
I don't beat around the bush. I respond to questions and points people make and even admit when I'm wrong. In other words, I'm not a fucking bit like you, Joe. I can actually respect myself. You wouldn't know how that feels.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've referred to her before as black, period. Is barack obama black?
> So you have nothing to back up your claims but more hyperbole.
> You are intellectually dishonest and frankly not bright enough to bother with. Some FACTS please? Some quotes supporting your claims about my character? Something but your incessant bullshit? No? I thought not.
> You're a joke, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the problem is, I've pointed out your "not at all racist" comments many times.  In your deluded world, you think this is perfectly okay discourse.  (Except you'd probably never say these things out loud IRL).
Click to expand...

No you haven't Joe. You've been asked to, but all you do is post a picture of a Nazi flag, or some such hyperbole and make another unsupported claim. You, sir, are full of shit.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Yup, just say "Chicago"! Best camouflaged racism yet, but don't worry, we have the latest in foil hat technology and we can read minds better than ever before.



Yes, the funny thing is, most of your Cleetuses are probably terrified of Chicago, I'm sure.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago



Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> If I speak about people on welfare, I am talking about ALL fucking people on welfare. If I'm talking about blacks I say blacks.



Except that time you claimed most people on welfare were black, and I debunked that, and you went to your racist position that they are a higher percentage of welfare recipiants...


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.
Click to expand...

Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.
We're not racist hardly at all. No one down here is advocating what some of your Liberal black voices from up north do. People on the streets of Mobile are not playing the knock out game. No one is instigating a race war. No one here gets treated any better or any worse due to skin color.
What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I speak about people on welfare, I am talking about ALL fucking people on welfare. If I'm talking about blacks I say blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that time you claimed most people on welfare were black, and I debunked that, and you went to your racist position that they are a higher percentage of welfare recipiants...
Click to expand...

I never said most were black. I said the numbers are essentially equal, but by percentage, blacks are 6 times as likely to be receiving assistance. Stop your damned lies Joe. Your credibility is already well into the negative.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.



actually, I've been there a lot of times, usually when the Army stationed me there.  Ugh.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.



And here he is, repeating racist stereotypes like they are some kind of wisdom.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.
> We're not racist hardly at all. No one down here is advocating what some of your Liberal black voices from up north do. People on the streets of Mobile are not playing the knock out game. No one is instigating a race war. No one here gets treated any better or any worse due to skin color.
> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.
Click to expand...


Been to Chicago, been to the south. Chicago is one of the friendliest cities I have ever visited. The south are just hospitable, they go out of their way to help you and they care so much. 

LA is not that friendly and neither is NY city.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is, repeating racist stereotypes like they are some kind of wisdom.
Click to expand...

Nooooo it's kind of poor people stereotypes, I suppose, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Sun Devil 92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide proof of my racism, misogyny, homophobia and religious bigotry or kindly shut the fuck up, asshat.
> Is that clear enough for you, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the problem is you don't realize how racist and misogynistic you are.  You think your views are normal.
> 
> (Psst. Psst. The confederate flag is racist.... just sayin'.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a piece of cloth.
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...



Its funny liberals pay attention to it, I never even noticed till now that it was brought up.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, just say "Chicago"! Best camouflaged racism yet, but don't worry, we have the latest in foil hat technology and we can read minds better than ever before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the funny thing is, most of your Cleetuses are probably terrified of Chicago, I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's kind of unnerving to have liberals wearing foil helmets approach them in the streets screaming, "Yur racits, I sees it in yur brain!!!".  If you pull out a cell phone, though, it usually sends them running for the nearest swimming pool.


----------



## hadit

Papageorgio said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.
> We're not racist hardly at all. No one down here is advocating what some of your Liberal black voices from up north do. People on the streets of Mobile are not playing the knock out game. No one is instigating a race war. No one here gets treated any better or any worse due to skin color.
> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been to Chicago, been to the south. Chicago is one of the friendliest cities I have ever visited. The south are just hospitable, they go out of their way to help you and they care so much.
> 
> LA is not that friendly and neither is NY city.
Click to expand...

Some people from LA came to Richmond, VA to see us.  They landed at the airport, rented a car and got on the road.  A local radio station was warning of rush hour congestion on the interstate, but though they looked for it, they couldn't find it.  Around here, a traffic jam means you slow down for a while, and MAYBE have to stop for a few minutes.  To them, congestion means you sit for an hour.  Just another reason southerners enjoy life.


----------



## Ernie S.

hadit said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.
> We're not racist hardly at all. No one down here is advocating what some of your Liberal black voices from up north do. People on the streets of Mobile are not playing the knock out game. No one is instigating a race war. No one here gets treated any better or any worse due to skin color.
> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been to Chicago, been to the south. Chicago is one of the friendliest cities I have ever visited. The south are just hospitable, they go out of their way to help you and they care so much.
> 
> LA is not that friendly and neither is NY city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people from LA came to Richmond, VA to see us.  They landed at the airport, rented a car and got on the road.  A local radio station was warning of rush hour congestion on the interstate, but though they looked for it, they couldn't find it.  Around here, a traffic jam means you slow down for a while, and MAYBE have to stop for a few minutes.  To them, congestion means you sit for an hour.  Just another reason southerners enjoy life.
Click to expand...

We do enjoy life. No road rage here. The biggest disagreement is who goes first at a 4 way stop sign. Everybody wants someone else to go first.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Democrats? Now it's about heritage. I actually live in the South and know people from here. We may fly the stars and bars, but we re likely less racist here than people in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, you're not. Frankly, the most racist people I've ever met are White Trash from the South, usually because you are all too stupid to realize that you are just as 'third world" as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been here, have you? You're a lying sack of shit, Joe.
> We're not racist hardly at all. No one down here is advocating what some of your Liberal black voices from up north do. People on the streets of Mobile are not playing the knock out game. No one is instigating a race war. No one here gets treated any better or any worse due to skin color.
> What we will do here that you will call racism, is tell a little punk ass kid to pull his damned pants up. We'll tell a man, no matter the color of his skin to be a man and take care of his children. We'll tell the woman with 5 kids by 4 different men to cross her damned legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been to Chicago, been to the south. Chicago is one of the friendliest cities I have ever visited. The south are just hospitable, they go out of their way to help you and they care so much.
> 
> LA is not that friendly and neither is NY city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people from LA came to Richmond, VA to see us.  They landed at the airport, rented a car and got on the road.  A local radio station was warning of rush hour congestion on the interstate, but though they looked for it, they couldn't find it.  Around here, a traffic jam means you slow down for a while, and MAYBE have to stop for a few minutes.  To them, congestion means you sit for an hour.  Just another reason southerners enjoy life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do enjoy life. No road rage here. The biggest disagreement is who goes first at a 4 way stop sign. Everybody wants someone else to go first.
Click to expand...


We usually take that opportunity to take a nap.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Yeah, it's kind of unnerving to have liberals wearing foil helmets approach them in the streets screaming, "Yur racits, I sees it in yur brain!!!". If you pull out a cell phone, though, it usually sends them running for the nearest swimming pool.



Wow, was that actually clever in your head?  Because it didn't come out as clever at all. 



Ernie S. said:


> We do enjoy life. No road rage here. The biggest disagreement is who goes first at a 4 way stop sign. Everybody wants someone else to go first.



Unless it's one of them Darkies who don't know his place.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of unnerving to have liberals wearing foil helmets approach them in the streets screaming, "Yur racits, I sees it in yur brain!!!". If you pull out a cell phone, though, it usually sends them running for the nearest swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, was that actually clever in your head?  Because it didn't come out as clever at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do enjoy life. No road rage here. The biggest disagreement is who goes first at a 4 way stop sign. Everybody wants someone else to go first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's one of them Darkies who don't know his place.
Click to expand...

Good Morning, Slinky!


----------



## whitehall

Anybody notice the post is dated June 2015 and Rush is still rolling along pissing off lefties? Why is the left hysterical about a voice on the radio? You gotta wonder maybe Michael Savage was right when he said "liberalism is a mental illness".


----------



## JoeB131

whitehall said:


> Anybody notice the post is dated June 2015 and Rush is still rolling along pissing off lefties? Why is the left hysterical about a voice on the radio? You gotta wonder maybe Michael Savage was right when he said "liberalism is a mental illness".



the scary thing is that Savage is becoming more popular than Limbaugh, who clearly wasn't nutty enough for people who listen to the radio to validate their racism, misogyny, xenophobia, homophobia and zealotry.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of unnerving to have liberals wearing foil helmets approach them in the streets screaming, "Yur racits, I sees it in yur brain!!!". If you pull out a cell phone, though, it usually sends them running for the nearest swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, was that actually clever in your head?  Because it didn't come out as clever at all.
Click to expand...


If you didn't find it funny, you must be a liberal (and if you didn't get that reference, you must be a northerner).



Ernie S. said:


> We do enjoy life. No road rage here. The biggest disagreement is who goes first at a 4 way stop sign. Everybody wants someone else to go first.





> Unless it's one of them Darkies who don't know his place.


Only in your own mind.  That must be a northern thing, where race tensions are so high.  What decade do you live in, anyway?


----------



## hadit

whitehall said:


> Anybody notice the post is dated June 2015 and Rush is still rolling along pissing off lefties? Why is the left hysterical about a voice on the radio? You gotta wonder maybe Michael Savage was right when he said "liberalism is a mental illness".


Eventually, Rush will retire a very, VERY wealthy man when he decides it's time and he wants to relax, and the usual suspects who have been predicting his demise for decades will totter around behind their walkers, shrieking in glee, "I told you 30 years ago he was finished!!!".


----------



## Ernie S.

Rush will turn 65 on January 12th. If I were him, I would retire and enjoy the 400 million he has amassed in the many years Liberals have been predicting his imminent demise.
When he finally does sign off for the last time, he will sit back and laugh while y'all claim victory.


----------



## hadit

Ernie S. said:


> Rush will turn 65 on January 12th. If I were him, I would retire and enjoy the 400 million he has amassed in the many years Liberals have been predicting his imminent demise.
> When he finally does sign off for the last time, he will sit back and laugh while y'all claim victory.


It's easy to be "right" when you repeat the same prediction over and over again and ignore all the times you're wrong.


----------



## Mad Scientist

You guys get this all figgered out yet?


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> Rush will turn 65 on January 12th. If I were him, I would retire and enjoy the 400 million he has amassed in the many years Liberals have been predicting his imminent demise.
> When he finally does sign off for the last time, he will sit back and laugh while y'all claim victory.



Hell, when he retires the left wing nuts will claim they had something to do with it.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Rush will turn 65 on January 12th. If I were him, I would retire and enjoy the 400 million he has amassed in the many years Liberals have been predicting his imminent demise.
> When he finally does sign off for the last time, he will sit back and laugh while y'all claim victory.



Naw, he'll sit in his back yard and watch his muscular Latin Pool Boy, and then wonder what a hypocrite he was never living who he truly was.


----------



## whitehall

Rush "Revere" books are number #1 and #4 on the children's best seller lists? Does the radical left want to burn them?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush will turn 65 on January 12th. If I were him, I would retire and enjoy the 400 million he has amassed in the many years Liberals have been predicting his imminent demise.
> When he finally does sign off for the last time, he will sit back and laugh while y'all claim victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, he'll sit in his back yard and watch his muscular Latin Pool Boy, and then wonder what a hypocrite he was never living who he truly was.
Click to expand...


At least you lived who you are, right Joey. Look at you a lonely gay guy who can't keep a job and blames businesses for your screw ups. What a loser you are and you think you something more. Lol! Sad Joey.


----------



## Papageorgio

whitehall said:


> Rush "Revere" books are number #1 and #4 on the children's best seller lists? Does the radical left want to burn them?



That must drive lefty moon bats nuts.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> At least you lived who you are, right Joey. Look at you a lonely gay guy who can't keep a job and blames businesses for your screw ups. What a loser you are and you think you something more. Lol! Sad Joey.



Not gay and never more successful than I've been in the last year. And I never had to sell out my own values in the process.  

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you lived who you are, right Joey. Look at you a lonely gay guy who can't keep a job and blames businesses for your screw ups. What a loser you are and you think you something more. Lol! Sad Joey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gay and never more successful than I've been in the last year. And I never had to sell out my own values in the process.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...


You are a closet gay obsessed with Limbaugh, it is fine by me don't fight it.

Success? Define it, because it is different for everyone.

Define values because everyone is different. Lying seems to be a value you cherish. I consider lying a negative.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Lib listeners aren't bright enough to dial the number and the ones that can dial are in fear of him.
Click to expand...

Or they don't listen and the few that do are screened out.
Your own MessiahRushie admits that Dems DON'T listen to his show!

December 22, 2015

RUSH:  The way Operation Chaos worked is the Democrats didn't know until it was too late that it was happening, 'cause they don't listen here. *The Democrats do not listen to this program.*


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Lib listeners aren't bright enough to dial the number and the ones that can dial are in fear of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they don't listen and the few that do are screened out.
> Your own MessiahRushie admits that Dems DON'T listen to his show!
> 
> December 22, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  The way Operation Chaos worked is the Democrats didn't know until it was too late that it was happening, 'cause they don't listen here. *The Democrats do not listen to this program.*
Click to expand...


Libs listen to him, my father in law who wants to know what the enemy is thinking listens to him, Joe B and you listen to him. 

I don't listen to him, I like my sports radio, if I want to listen to political talk radio, I prefer hate radio and turn on Randi Rhodes or Tom Hartman. Nothing better than liberals wishing death and bad luck on conservatives, it is really good entertainment.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Lib listeners aren't bright enough to dial the number and the ones that can dial are in fear of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they don't listen and the few that do are screened out.
> Your own MessiahRushie admits that Dems DON'T listen to his show!
> 
> December 22, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  The way Operation Chaos worked is the Democrats didn't know until it was too late that it was happening, 'cause they don't listen here. *The Democrats do not listen to this program.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs listen to him, my father in law who wants to know what the enemy is thinking listens to him, Joe B and you listen to him.
> 
> I don't listen to him, I like my sports radio, if I want to listen to political talk radio, I prefer hate radio and turn on Randi Rhodes or Tom Hartman. Nothing better than liberals wishing death and bad luck on conservatives, it is really good entertainment.
Click to expand...

So you are saying your MessiahRushie is a liar like you.


----------



## westwall

Holy crap!  That dude is STILL on the damned radio.  What happened to his "fall"?


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> You are a closet gay obsessed with Limbaugh, it is fine by me don't fight it.
> 
> Success? Define it, because it is different for everyone.
> 
> Define values because everyone is different. Lying seems to be a value you cherish. I consider lying a negative.



I make 30% more than I did 4 years ago.  My side business makes more money than it has ever.  

And I am living in you head rent free. 




westwall said:


> Holy crap! That dude is STILL on the damned radio. What happened to his "fall"?



Oddly, his failure to support Trump might be it.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie, when asked if he screens them out as to why there are so few Lib callers to his show, he said he doesn't and the number of Lib callers matches the number of his Lib listeners. So his audience consists of mostly lazy jobless CON$ervoFascist welfare queens like YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Lib listeners aren't bright enough to dial the number and the ones that can dial are in fear of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they don't listen and the few that do are screened out.
> Your own MessiahRushie admits that Dems DON'T listen to his show!
> 
> December 22, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  The way Operation Chaos worked is the Democrats didn't know until it was too late that it was happening, 'cause they don't listen here. *The Democrats do not listen to this program.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs listen to him, my father in law who wants to know what the enemy is thinking listens to him, Joe B and you listen to him.
> 
> I don't listen to him, I like my sports radio, if I want to listen to political talk radio, I prefer hate radio and turn on Randi Rhodes or Tom Hartman. Nothing better than liberals wishing death and bad luck on conservatives, it is really good entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying your MessiahRushie is a liar like you.
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about, Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more, the mere fact you think so is amusing. 

The fact you document everything he says makes me laugh, what a waste of time. You need to get a life Rushnut.


----------



## Papageorgio

westwall said:


> Holy crap!  That dude is STILL on the damned radio.  What happened to his "fall"?



I know is was supposed to be off the air a decade and a half ago, according to liberals nutters.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a closet gay obsessed with Limbaugh, it is fine by me don't fight it.
> 
> Success? Define it, because it is different for everyone.
> 
> Define values because everyone is different. Lying seems to be a value you cherish. I consider lying a negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make 30% more than I did 4 years ago.  My side business makes more money than it has ever.
> 
> And I am living in you head rent free.
> 
> 
> More lies from Joey Boi, you bitch moan and lie all the time, no one believes your shit anymore. The only space you occupy is in your dreams of Rush bending you over.
Click to expand...


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more


That's what all you Libs say! 

December 20, 2007

RUSH:  *That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer*. Don't take me seriously.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all you Libs say!
> 
> December 20, 2007
> 
> RUSH:  *That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer*. Don't take me seriously.
Click to expand...


Not sure where the quotes come from, you have no links, no credibility, and I have no real interest.

The difference between you and I is, you take Limbaugh seriously, I don't really care what he says. You hang on his every word and I don't care what he says. You for, your opinions based on Rush, I base my opinions by being Rush free. You hate and I don't.


----------



## HenryBHough

Kind of fun watching our liberal-bois lusting after Mr. Limbaujgh's body as they so obviously do.  Strange but I guess an attraction to older men - particularly rich older men - is inot all that uncommon.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all you Libs say!
> 
> December 20, 2007
> 
> RUSH:  *That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer*. Don't take me seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not sure where the quotes come from, you have no links*, no credibility, and I have no real interest.
> 
> The difference between you and I is, you take Limbaugh seriously, *I don't really care what he says*. You hang on his every word and *I don't care what he says*. You for, your opinions based on Rush, *I base my opinions by being Rush free.* You hate and I don't.
Click to expand...

As everyone on this board knows, except the most retarded like you, ALL my Porky quotes come directly from his OWN transcripts posted on his website.

And it is YOU who have no credibility!


----------



## edthecynic

HenryBHough said:


> Kind of fun watching our liberal-bois lusting after Mr. Limbaujgh's body as they so obviously do.  Strange but I guess an attraction to older men - particularly rich older men - is inot all that uncommon.


Further proof that the Right are projectionists!
Thank you.


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all you Libs say!
> 
> December 20, 2007
> 
> RUSH:  *That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer*. Don't take me seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not sure where the quotes come from, you have no links*, no credibility, and I have no real interest.
> 
> The difference between you and I is, you take Limbaugh seriously, *I don't really care what he says*. You hang on his every word and *I don't care what he says*. You for, your opinions based on Rush, *I base my opinions by being Rush free.* You hate and I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As everyone on this board knows, except the most retarded like you, ALL my Porky quotes come directly from his OWN transcripts posted on his website.
> 
> And it is YOU who have no credibility!
Click to expand...










You actually read his crap?  Wow, you're pretty silly.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is pure entertainment nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all you Libs say!
> 
> December 20, 2007
> 
> RUSH:  *That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer*. Don't take me seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not sure where the quotes come from, you have no links*, no credibility, and I have no real interest.
> 
> The difference between you and I is, you take Limbaugh seriously, *I don't really care what he says*. You hang on his every word and *I don't care what he says*. You for, your opinions based on Rush, *I base my opinions by being Rush free.* You hate and I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As everyone on this board knows, except the most retarded like you, ALL my Porky quotes come directly from his OWN transcripts posted on his website.
> 
> And it is YOU who have no credibility!
Click to expand...


Well good for you, I don't read all the shit you post so how would I know. I am not obsessed with Rush like you are, I don't go to his website, I don't care what the heck he says. 

Rush can do what Rush does best, which is drive stupid little libtards crazy. So continue your obsession and when Rush retires in a few years you can pretend to play the fake victory dance.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Well good for you, I don't read all the shit you post so how would I know. *I am not obsessed with Rush* like you are, I don't go to his website, *I don't care what the heck he says.*


Bullshit!
You would not defend your MessiahRushie so fervently if you didn't worship his every word.

You attack me personally because I catch Porky lying habitually.

For example, again the pathological liar and plagiarist claims he "coined" the term "undocumented Democrats," but also credits the Weekly Sub-Standard with crediting him with coining it, which they DIDN'T!
If you read what they actually said is Porky has been USING it for 5 years.

The term *“*undocumented Democrats” was a tagline of “Ric” on the website LawnSite.com since November 5, 2001. “Undocumented Democrat” has been used frequently since 2006.


*I've Been Properly Credited for Coining the Term "Undocumented Democrats"*
December 22, 2015

RUSH:  here's the Weekly Standard story.

"Consider: In his current quest to out-Trump Trump, Ted Cruz has begun referring to illegal immigrants as 'undocumented Democrats.' This is hardly an original epithet; *the phrase has been a staple of the Rush Limbaugh program for at least five years.* (The joke migrated to a Jay Leno monologue in 2013 as well.) If there's any story here, it's that Cruz is making a strategic decision to appeal to dittoheads by lifting Rush's language. That is significant insofar as while Limbaugh has not endorsed Trump, he has tended to be very, very friendly towards the real estate mogul on his radio show."

April 03, 2013

RUSH: By the way, I'll get into details of this in just a second, but I've had a number of people say, "Hey, Rush, did you hear Leno's joke? It was a great line, did you hear what Leno said? Since AP is not gonna be calling 'em illegal immigrants anymore, we can call 'em *undocumented Democrats." Yeah, we invented that term back in 2010* here on the EIB Network. In fact, *July 1st* *was the earliest use that we can document in our archives *


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you, I don't read all the shit you post so how would I know. *I am not obsessed with Rush* like you are, I don't go to his website, *I don't care what the heck he says.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> You would not defend your MessiahRushie so fervently if you didn't worship his every word.
> 
> You attack me personally because I catch Porky lying habitually.
> 
> For example, again the pathological liar and plagiarist claims he "coined" the term "undocumented Democrats," but also credits the Weekly Sub-Standard with crediting him with coining it, which they DIDN'T!
> If you read what they actually said is Porky has been USING it for 5 years.
> 
> The term *“*undocumented Democrats” was a tagline of “Ric” on the website LawnSite.com since November 5, 2001. “Undocumented Democrat” has been used frequently since 2006.
> 
> 
> *I've Been Properly Credited for Coining the Term "Undocumented Democrats"*
> December 22, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  here's the Weekly Standard story.
> 
> "Consider: In his current quest to out-Trump Trump, Ted Cruz has begun referring to illegal immigrants as 'undocumented Democrats.' This is hardly an original epithet; *the phrase has been a staple of the Rush Limbaugh program for at least five years.* (The joke migrated to a Jay Leno monologue in 2013 as well.) If there's any story here, it's that Cruz is making a strategic decision to appeal to dittoheads by lifting Rush's language. That is significant insofar as while Limbaugh has not endorsed Trump, he has tended to be very, very friendly towards the real estate mogul on his radio show."
> 
> April 03, 2013
> 
> RUSH: By the way, I'll get into details of this in just a second, but I've had a number of people say, "Hey, Rush, did you hear Leno's joke? It was a great line, did you hear what Leno said? Since AP is not gonna be calling 'em illegal immigrants anymore, we can call 'em *undocumented Democrats." Yeah, we invented that term back in 2010* here on the EIB Network. In fact, *July 1st* *was the earliest use that we can document in our archives *
Click to expand...


Didn't read past your first sentence because I don't care. The thread is about Limbaugh's demise, which you nutters have yet to prove. I am sure when he retires you nutters will take credit for removing him from the airways. 

I don't care what an insignificant liberal nutter thinks of me. My Sirius XM doesn't have Rush on yet it has ESPN, Mad Dog Sports and Bleacher report. I don't play the radio at work so you believe what you need to believe to think you are somehow protecting the world. You are not, you are a little troll who has delusions of grandeur. 

Fact is if you didn't mention him, I'd forget about him, however I do like to see you and Joey reduced to little turds by this guy. That is well worth the price of this thread.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> Didn't read past your first sentence because I don't care. *The thread is about Limbaugh's demise, which you nutters have yet to prove*.


Bullshit!
You read every word.

And I showed that your MessiahRushie has lost 70% of his audience since his Fluke rant using HIS very own numbers.

December 9, 2015

RUSH:
It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth.* Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is *12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people will tune in at some point.*

May 26, 2011

RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## hadit

Papageorgio said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  That dude is STILL on the damned radio.  What happened to his "fall"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know is was supposed to be off the air a decade and a half ago, according to liberals nutters.
Click to expand...

They've been confidently predicting his downfall for decades.  "Any day now, yup, any day now.  Just wait and see.  You want proof?  Three people just said they don't listen to him any more!  That means he's done for and will be gone in 6 months, tops (of course you're not supposed to remember that we've been saying 6 months for 20 years now)".


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read past your first sentence because I don't care. *The thread is about Limbaugh's demise, which you nutters have yet to prove*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> You read every word.
> 
> And I showed that your MessiahRushie has lost 70% of his audience since his Fluke rant using HIS very own numbers.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:
> It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth.* Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is *12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people will tune in at some point.*
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
Click to expand...


I don't read it, it isn't interesting and you are a fail.

Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read past your first sentence because I don't care. *The thread is about Limbaugh's demise, which you nutters have yet to prove*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> You read every word.
> 
> And I showed that your MessiahRushie has lost 70% of his audience since his Fluke rant using HIS very own numbers.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:
> It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth.* Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is *12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people will tune in at some point.*
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't read it, it isn't interesting* and you are a fail.
> 
> Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, you have no interest, yet you answered!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Ernie S. said:


> View attachment 57720


Your MessiahRushie is nothing but a third rate Morton Downey, Jr.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> I don't read it, it isn't interesting and you are a fail.
> 
> Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.



You are spending a lot of time responding to posts you don't read from people you don't care about.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read it, it isn't interesting and you are a fail.
> 
> Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are spending a lot of time responding to posts you don't read from people you don't care about.
Click to expand...


So do you.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read it, it isn't interesting and you are a fail.
> 
> Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are spending a lot of time responding to posts you don't read from people you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you.
Click to expand...


Naw, guy, I fully enjoy the space I occupy in your head rent free...


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read it, it isn't interesting and you are a fail.
> 
> Unless you post something worth responding to, I'll take it you are stuck on stupid and obsessive behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are spending a lot of time responding to posts you don't read from people you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, I fully enjoy the space I occupy in your head rent free...
Click to expand...


More lies from Joey B, another lefty obsessed by Rush and his success. Poor little nutter.


----------



## JoeB131

prove me wrong by not jumping when I say Jump.


----------



## westwall

Damn.  That Rush guy is STILL on!  When will he be finished....finally!  ARRRRRRRGH!  You asshats keep telling me he's finished and he is still on the radio!


----------



## Indeependent

What's the big deal that Rush has 10 million people who tune in to his show everyday?
They don't actually listen because his message is the same everyday...
Business can do no wrong.

The only thing that puzzles me at the moment is that Rush has praised, and argued for, Free Trade since God knows when and he's for Trump, who's been criticizing, and arguing against, Free Trade since God knows when.
It's intellectually dishonest of Rush to support a candidate who opposes Rush's number 1 reason for being so popular.
It's also proof that Conservative aren't really listening OR they're just a bunch of sheep who will agree with ANYTHING that comes out of Rush's mouth.


----------



## Papageorgio

So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.


----------



## westwall

Indeependent said:


> What's the big deal that Rush has 10 million people who tune in to his show everyday?
> They don't actually listen because his message is the same everyday...
> Business can do no wrong.
> 
> The only thing that puzzles me at the moment is that Rush has praised, and argued for, Free Trade since God knows when and he's for Trump, who's been criticizing, and arguing against, Free Trade since God knows when.
> It's intellectually dishonest of Rush to support a candidate who opposes Rush's number 1 reason for being so popular.
> It's also proof that Conservative aren't really listening OR they're just a bunch of sheep who will agree with ANYTHING that comes out of Rush's mouth.












When Rush came out in favor of NAFTA is when I knew him to be the establishment apologist, mouthpiece etc. that he truly is.  As I have said many times before, Rush cares about Rush and anything that helps his brand he will do.  The establishment needs him to keep the masses quiet.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.



Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.


----------



## Papageorgio

Poor lefties, Rush is on the air and the libtards can't stop it and are trying to minimize what Limbaugh says. The fact it drives the lefty wackos nuts, is proof he still matters to the left wing whack jobs. Lol! 

Rush is king of the libs.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
Click to expand...









Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.


----------



## Indeependent

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
Click to expand...


12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.


----------



## westwall

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.
Click to expand...








  Proving yet again how truly divested from reality you all are.  If Rush's audience wasn't buying from the advertisers.......Rush WOULD NOT HAVE ANY ADVERTISERS!  Do you understand that simple concept?  Do you?

Fuck you people really can't think can you...


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
Click to expand...

Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.

December 9, 2015

RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.

May 26, 2011

RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## Papageorgio

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.
Click to expand...


True after 20 plus years on the radio he is still on because no one listens to him or buys the products.  What passes for logic around here.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.



He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
Click to expand...


That's 11,999,999 more listeners that you have and that's only if you count yourself as someone that listens to you.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> That's 11,999,999 more listeners that you have and that's only if you count yourself as someone that listens to you.



and yet I still occupy all this space in your head, rent free.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 11,999,999 more listeners that you have and that's only if you count yourself as someone that listens to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet I still occupy all this space in your head, rent free.
Click to expand...


If that's what you think.  You'd be wrong but you can think it.


----------



## Indeependent

westwall said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving yet again how truly divested from reality you all are.  If Rush's audience wasn't buying from the advertisers.......Rush WOULD NOT HAVE ANY ADVERTISERS!  Do you understand that simple concept?  Do you?
> 
> Fuck you people really can't think can you...
Click to expand...


Rush does not need more than about 5%-10% of his audience to buy from his sponsors.
Any business owner knows that.
You disappoint me, Westwall, as you are usually more insightful than that.


----------



## Ernie S.

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
Click to expand...

So how many are listening to all Liberal radio talk shows in total?
Who is Limbaugh's closest competition?
The Thom Hartmann Program is the leading Progressive talk show with 2+ million listeners/week. Limbaugh is at 13.25 million according to Talkers Magazine


----------



## Indeependent

Papageorgio said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True after 20 plus years on the radio he is still on because no one listens to him or buys the products.  What passes for logic around here.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you can summarize the 2nd hour of his show on a daily basis because nobody I know who tunes him in is able to do so.
His voice provides mental masturbation for those obsessed with cheap labor and waiting for the next customer.

Now reply to me observation that he is backing a Fair Trade candidate when Rushbo has been railing for 20 years against Fair Trade.


----------



## Indeependent

Ernie S. said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many are listening to all Liberal radio talk shows in total?
> Who is Limbaugh's closest competition?
> The Thom Hartmann Program is the leading Progressive talk show with 2+ million listeners/week. Limbaugh is at 13.25 million according to Talkers Magazine
Click to expand...


The difference is that you have to PAY ATTENTION to what Thom Hartmann is saying because he provides CONTEXT and EXPLAINS his point of view on any given subject.
Do I agree with everything he says?  No.
Does he provide a thorough explanation of the subject?  Yes.
Am I akin to a Conservative who NEEDS to listen to him to feel better about myself and how I don't give a fuck about anybody but myself?  No.


----------



## Ernie S.

And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.


----------



## Indeependent

Ernie S. said:


> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.



Rush provides nothing except that "The Free Market will work it out"; nothing more.
He reiterates why Democrats are Idiots, but doesn't go into ANY depth whatsoever about the benefits of The Free Market; it''' just work itself out, damn it!
Keep in mind that I didn't only LISTEN to Rush, I WORSHIPPED him and parroted the same bullshit to my friends.
I didn't start analyzing the Free Market and it's horrendous consequences, as well as it's benefits, until after 2001 when the Business Visa explosion and Open Southern Border occurred.

And then you're going to post in this thread about how America's poor have it better than any other nation whilst posting, at the same time, on another thread about how we coddle our poor rather than letter them stave, so spare me the hypocrisy.


----------



## Ernie S.

Indeependent said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush provides nothing except that "The Free Market will work it out"; nothing more.
> He reiterates why Democrats are Idiots, but doesn't go into ANY depth whatsoever about the benefits of The Free Market; it''' just work itself out, damn it!
> Keep in mind that I didn't only LISTEN to Rush, I WORSHIPPED him and parroted the same bullshit to my friends.
> I didn't start analyzing the Free Market and it's horrendous consequences, as well as it's benefits, until after 2001 when the Business Visa explosion and Open Southern Border occurred.
> 
> And then you're going to post in this thread about how America's poor have it better than any other nation whilst posting, at the same time, on another thread about how we coddle our poor rather than letter them stave, so spare me the hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

Your predictions and observations suck worse than your politics.


----------



## PredFan

This has to be the longest demise in the history of everything.


----------



## Ernie S.

I will say that our current welfare state makes being poor too comfortable. I don't wish anyone to starve, but think that people need incentive to better themselves.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.



Rush Limbaugh is a pathetic closeted homosexual who sold his soul for money.  

Frankly, I would love to have a world where we never issue another food stamp because everyone has a renumerative job that pays a living wage.  That's not the country we live in, unfortunately.


----------



## Papageorgio

Indeependent said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 million tune in; how many listen and buy from his sponsors is another matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True after 20 plus years on the radio he is still on because no one listens to him or buys the products.  What passes for logic around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you can summarize the 2nd hour of his show on a daily basis because nobody I know who tunes him in is able to do so.
> His voice provides mental masturbation for those obsessed with cheap labor and waiting for the next customer.
> 
> Now reply to me observation that he is backing a Fair Trade candidate when Rushbo has been railing for 20 years against Fair Trade.
Click to expand...


I don't listen or watch Rush, I don't care about his show. I just love how he makes liberals go nuts. He is irrelevant according to liberals but this thread goes on and on.


----------



## Papageorgio

Indeependent said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many are listening to all Liberal radio talk shows in total?
> Who is Limbaugh's closest competition?
> The Thom Hartmann Program is the leading Progressive talk show with 2+ million listeners/week. Limbaugh is at 13.25 million according to Talkers Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that you have to PAY ATTENTION to what Thom Hartmann is saying because he provides CONTEXT and EXPLAINS his point of view on any given subject.
> Do I agree with everything he says?  No.
> Does he provide a thorough explanation of the subject?  Yes.
> Am I akin to a Conservative who NEEDS to listen to him to feel better about myself and how I don't give a fuck about anybody but myself?  No.
Click to expand...


Liberal nutter radio, I don't listen to Tommy Boy any more he is a joke. He is better on disguising his hate.


----------



## Indeependent

Ernie S. said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush provides nothing except that "The Free Market will work it out"; nothing more.
> He reiterates why Democrats are Idiots, but doesn't go into ANY depth whatsoever about the benefits of The Free Market; it''' just work itself out, damn it!
> Keep in mind that I didn't only LISTEN to Rush, I WORSHIPPED him and parroted the same bullshit to my friends.
> I didn't start analyzing the Free Market and it's horrendous consequences, as well as it's benefits, until after 2001 when the Business Visa explosion and Open Southern Border occurred.
> 
> And then you're going to post in this thread about how America's poor have it better than any other nation whilst posting, at the same time, on another thread about how we coddle our poor rather than letter them stave, so spare me the hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your predictions and observations suck worse than your politics.
Click to expand...


So you're saying America is doing great!


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is a pathetic closeted homosexual who sold his soul for money.
> 
> Frankly, I would love to have a world where we never issue another food stamp because everyone has a renumerative job that pays a living wage.  That's not the country we live in, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

And you're a tweaker.
Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that our current welfare state makes being poor too comfortable. I don't wish anyone to starve, but think that people need incentive to better themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless White Guy of the Week Award Goes to Ernie for the above statement.
> 
> I doubt you'd last a week going through the shit black people have to go through on an every day basis.
Click to expand...

What shit is that? Committing crimes? Having kids they can't afford? Dropping out of school? Using drugs? Expecting others to pay for their bad decisions?
You're damned right, Joe. I WOULDN'T last a week. I'd rather die than live that life.


----------



## Ernie S.

Indeependent said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush provides nothing except that "The Free Market will work it out"; nothing more.
> He reiterates why Democrats are Idiots, but doesn't go into ANY depth whatsoever about the benefits of The Free Market; it''' just work itself out, damn it!
> Keep in mind that I didn't only LISTEN to Rush, I WORSHIPPED him and parroted the same bullshit to my friends.
> I didn't start analyzing the Free Market and it's horrendous consequences, as well as it's benefits, until after 2001 when the Business Visa explosion and Open Southern Border occurred.
> 
> And then you're going to post in this thread about how America's poor have it better than any other nation whilst posting, at the same time, on another thread about how we coddle our poor rather than letter them stave, so spare me the hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your predictions and observations suck worse than your politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying America is doing great!
Click to expand...

Nope. but paying people to sit on their ass ain't going to fix it.


----------



## Indeependent

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Limbaugh provides the same context and explanation, just from a different point of view. The fact that you disagree is irrelevant.
> I rarely listen to Rush these days and I feel just great about myself and my views. I probably care more for people and do more for the less fortunate than you do. The difference is I give freely of my time, money and my home without asking you to pay for it. You liberals think that charity is forcing someone else to pay for what you view as an injustice. I see it as giving a helping hand to someone less fortunate. I make no demands on anyone else and I don't expect your vote in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is a pathetic closeted homosexual who sold his soul for money.
> 
> Frankly, I would love to have a world where we never issue another food stamp because everyone has a renumerative job that pays a living wage.  That's not the country we live in, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a tweaker.
> Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.
Click to expand...


I know plenty of people with advanced degrees replaced by Indians.


----------



## westwall

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
Click to expand...








No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.


----------



## Indeependent

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
Click to expand...


With ZERO proof.
I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
Click to expand...










And if that is true his show will fold its tent.  It's two years after fluke and he's still on the air.  Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there.  Pretty impressive having a billionaire devote so much time to destroying one radio host...and failing.


----------



## westwall

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
Click to expand...










Clearly the progressive idiots here are devoted listeners!  Shit, I never listen to the asshole and I still know all about what he's doing thanks to you fools!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
Click to expand...



Must be a shit load because that's all we see posts of, Rush this Rush that and the majority of us stopped listening to him 15 years ago, judging by the posts in this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rush has made the liberals his little bitch.


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> No, moron,* he claimed 50 million a WEEK. Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK*. *He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.* Learn to count idiot.


First you foreigners need to learn how to read the English language.

December 9, 2015

RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.*We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of *20 million people -- unique people -- in a week* listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.

May 26, 2011

RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> And you're a tweaker.
> Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.



And how do we do that, exactly?  

"I know, I'll cut their welfare payments and then they'll have to work!" 

Oh, wait. NO, there aren't enough jobs out there for the people who want them. 

Now, I'd have no problem if we replaced welfare with workfare. But the people who really run your movement would.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> What shit is that? Committing crimes? Having kids they can't afford? Dropping out of school? *Using drugs?* Expecting others to pay for their bad decisions?
> You're damned right, Joe. I WOULDN'T last a week. I'd rather die than live that life.



Again, this is a wonderful example of a white guy being born on third base and thinking he hit a triple. 

So let's talk about one example you cited. "Using Drugs". 

Hey guess who used drugs?  That's right, the VERY GUY this thread is about.  

But unlike a black kid who did a little blow, Rush Limbaugh got himself a nice fancy lawyer, went to a private rehab clinic, filed a bunch of motions and finally cut a deal with a prosecutor that involved no jail time. He took no responsibility for his bad decisions. 

But some poor black kid.  Man put him in jail and make him work for a big corporation for $10.00 a day in a prison industry.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> And if that is true his show will fold its tent. It's two years after fluke and he's still on the air. Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there. Pretty impressive having a billionaire devote so much time to destroying one radio host...and failing.



So do you think that Soros is hiding under your bed right now? 

Do you have any actual evidence that Soros is trying silence Limbaugh?


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a tweaker.
> Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do we do that, exactly?
> 
> "I know, I'll cut their welfare payments and then they'll have to work!"
> 
> Oh, wait. NO, there aren't enough jobs out there for the people who want them.
> 
> Now, I'd have no problem if we replaced welfare with workfare. But the people who really run your movement would.
Click to expand...



Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??

.


----------



## edthecynic

bear513 said:


> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??


Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.


----------



## JoeB131

bear513 said:


> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??



Probably a lot of htem just left the workforce and stopped looking. 

The real problem here is we didn't develop a jobs program to get them back to work.  Unemployed for 99 weeks means that no employer will touch you, unfortunately.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edthecynic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
Click to expand...



It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.

Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site

*Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
*By Patrick Martin 
18 June 2010*
With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.





*1/14/2014*

*(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.

The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.

All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.

One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.

Talks broke down over policy and process.

The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican



Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate


.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if that is true his show will fold its tent. It's two years after fluke and he's still on the air. Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there. Pretty impressive having a billionaire devote so much time to destroying one radio host...and failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think that Soros is hiding under your bed right now?
> 
> Do you have any actual evidence that Soros is trying silence Limbaugh?
Click to expand...







Soros is a fucking scumbag who's goal is to destroy this country.  He has stated that many times.  Soros owns Media Matters which has been trying to destroy Rush for years.  The fact that your head is so far in rectal defilade that you can't see anything but brown is on you.  Not me.


----------



## MaryL

FM used to be cheap and totally devoted to music, back in the day, the FM thing is devoid now or real pioneers and is just shilling for corporations. I know of only one free form music outlet now, and it's on AM!  Screw politics, it's the music, and always has been. But now you can plug into the internet but it always seems to have formats and no DJ with an aesthetic. A antilogarithm not a human. A machine plays music for you now.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Soros is a fucking scumbag who's goal is to destroy this country. He has stated that many times. Soros owns Media Matters which has been trying to destroy Rush for years. The fact that your head is so far in rectal defilade that you can't see anything but brown is on you. Not me.



Can you cite where Soros has actually said he wants to destroy America?  

Thanks. 

I'm sure you have a link to this.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Can you cite where Soros has actually said he wants to destroy America?
> 
> Thanks.



Words spoken by liberals?

You LIKE listening to lies?

Try opening your eyes and judging by their actions.


----------



## edthecynic

bear513 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.


----------



## edthecynic

westwall said:


> Soros is a fucking scumbag who's goal is to destroy this country. He has stated that many times. Soros owns Media Matters which has been trying to destroy Rush for years.


That's the lie Perpetual Victim MessiahRushie tells his stupid sucker DittoTards who mindlessly swallow that bullshit whole.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soros is a fucking scumbag who's goal is to destroy this country. He has stated that many times. Soros owns Media Matters which has been trying to destroy Rush for years. The fact that your head is so far in rectal defilade that you can't see anything but brown is on you. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite where Soros has actually said he wants to destroy America?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you have a link to this.
Click to expand...










Follow the links.  Have fun though I doubt you will even look knowing how you support everything he does.



"New York hedge fund manager George Soros is one of the most politically powerful individuals on earth. Since the mid-1980s in particular, he has used his immense influence to help reconfigure the political landscapes of several countries around the world—in some cases playing a key role in toppling regimes that had held the reins of government for years, even decades. Vis à vis the United States, a strong case can be made for the claim that Soros today affects American politics and culture more profoundly that any other living person."


George Soros - Discover the Networks


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a tweaker.
> Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do we do that, exactly?
> 
> "I know, I'll cut their welfare payments and then they'll have to work!"
> 
> Oh, wait. NO, there aren't enough jobs out there for the people who want them.
> 
> Now, I'd have no problem if we replaced welfare with workfare. But the people who really run your movement would.
Click to expand...

I made my own job. I employ 7 people. Others are more than welcome to do the same.
YES cut their welfare payments and freeze benefits to 3 children. More rug rats does not necessarily mean more food stamps. I don't advocate letting anyone starve, but collecting checks.... letting others fulfill YOUR responsibilities, SHOULD be somewhat painful. These people should be ashamed to accept benefits without giving back something in return. You are promoting sloth, Joe. I am promoting independence and responsibility.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What shit is that? Committing crimes? Having kids they can't afford? Dropping out of school? *Using drugs?* Expecting others to pay for their bad decisions?
> You're damned right, Joe. I WOULDN'T last a week. I'd rather die than live that life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is a wonderful example of a white guy being born on third base and thinking he hit a triple.
> 
> So let's talk about one example you cited. "Using Drugs".
> 
> Hey guess who used drugs?  That's right, the VERY GUY this thread is about.
> 
> But unlike a black kid who did a little blow, Rush Limbaugh got himself a nice fancy lawyer, went to a private rehab clinic, filed a bunch of motions and finally cut a deal with a prosecutor that involved no jail time. He took no responsibility for his bad decisions.
> 
> But some poor black kid.  Man put him in jail and make him work for a big corporation for $10.00 a day in a prison industry.
Click to expand...

Very rarely is your poor black kid going to face time for a first offence drug charge. If he does it is because he pissed off a judge or has a history of drug abuse. You're a loser, Joe. I can rebut anything of substance you have in your bag of talking points. I suggest you get off the damned meth and let your head clear before you play this game.


----------



## Ernie S.

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a tweaker.
> Get people off food stamps by incentivising them to get off their asses and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do we do that, exactly?
> 
> "I know, I'll cut their welfare payments and then they'll have to work!"
> 
> Oh, wait. NO, there aren't enough jobs out there for the people who want them.
> 
> Now, I'd have no problem if we replaced welfare with workfare. But the people who really run your movement would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Some went on disability, some to welfare and some even got jobs. If obama hadn't overridden the clinton/Gingrich welfare reform, more of the lazy would be working.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Can you cite where Soros has actually said he wants to destroy America?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you have a link to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the links.  Have fun though I doubt you will even look knowing how you support everything he does.
> 
> "New York hedge fund manager George Soros is one of the most politically powerful individuals on earth. Since the mid-1980s in particular, he has used his immense influence to help reconfigure the political landscapes of several countries around the world—in some cases playing a key role in toppling regimes that had held the reins of government for years, even decades. Vis à vis the United States, a strong case can be made for the claim that Soros today affects American politics and culture more profoundly that any other living person."
> 
> 
> George Soros - Discover the Networks
Click to expand...


So... um where's the part where he said, "I want to destroy America, Bwhahahahaha!!!" ? 

Okay, seriously, though.  Soros did make a big deal about oppossing Bush, but frankly, given how much Bush fucked up everything he touched maybe we should have listened to him.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Very rarely is your poor black kid going to face time for a first offence drug charge. If he does it is because he pissed off a judge or has a history of drug abuse. You're a loser, Joe. I can rebut anything of substance you have in your bag of talking points. I suggest you get off the damned meth and let your head clear before you play this game.



We lock up 2 million people, most of them people of color.  Your denial of reality isn't an argument. 

so white people get rehab, black people get prison.  

Limbaugh and Cindy McCain get a pass.  Jamal gets prison.  

That's all kind of fucked up.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Some went on disability, some to welfare and some even got jobs. If obama hadn't overridden the clinton/Gingrich welfare reform, more of the lazy would be working.



Guy, people who want to work can't find jobs.  Isn't this your argument when you are whining about illegal immigrants.  

Try to make a consistent argument, okay, Cleetus.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I made my own job. I employ 7 people. Others are more than welcome to do the same.
> YES cut their welfare payments and freeze benefits to 3 children. More rug rats does not necessarily mean more food stamps. I don't advocate letting anyone starve, but collecting checks.... letting others fulfill YOUR responsibilities, SHOULD be somewhat painful. These people should be ashamed to accept benefits without giving back something in return. You are promoting sloth, Joe. I am promoting independence and responsibility.



No, guy, you are promoting mean-spiritedness.  

Do you cheer for Mr. Potter when you watch "It's a Wonderful Life"?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very rarely is your poor black kid going to face time for a first offence drug charge. If he does it is because he pissed off a judge or has a history of drug abuse. You're a loser, Joe. I can rebut anything of substance you have in your bag of talking points. I suggest you get off the damned meth and let your head clear before you play this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lock up 2 million people, most of them people of color.  Your denial of reality isn't an argument.
> 
> so white people get rehab, black people get prison.
> 
> Limbaugh and Cindy McCain get a pass.  Jamal gets prison.
> 
> That's all kind of fucked up.
Click to expand...


First time offenders usually get no jail time. Repeat offenders will get jail time.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite where Soros has actually said he wants to destroy America?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you have a link to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the links.  Have fun though I doubt you will even look knowing how you support everything he does.
> 
> "New York hedge fund manager George Soros is one of the most politically powerful individuals on earth. Since the mid-1980s in particular, he has used his immense influence to help reconfigure the political landscapes of several countries around the world—in some cases playing a key role in toppling regimes that had held the reins of government for years, even decades. Vis à vis the United States, a strong case can be made for the claim that Soros today affects American politics and culture more profoundly that any other living person."
> 
> 
> George Soros - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... um where's the part where he said, "I want to destroy America, Bwhahahahaha!!!" ?
> 
> Okay, seriously, though.  Soros did make a big deal about oppossing Bush, but frankly, given how much Bush fucked up everything he touched maybe we should have listened to him.
Click to expand...









What... are you retarded?  Look at the groups he supports and what their goals are.  One plus one equals two.  But, like I said, you support it so you ignore it.  No biggie there are plenty of others who are stunned by what he is doing.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very rarely is your poor black kid going to face time for a first offence drug charge. If he does it is because he pissed off a judge or has a history of drug abuse. You're a loser, Joe. I can rebut anything of substance you have in your bag of talking points. I suggest you get off the damned meth and let your head clear before you play this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lock up 2 million people, most of them people of color.  Your denial of reality isn't an argument.
> 
> so white people get rehab, black people get prison.
> 
> Limbaugh and Cindy McCain get a pass.  Jamal gets prison.
> 
> That's all kind of fucked up.
Click to expand...

PAY ATTENTION, Joe
We lock up people for breaking the law. Yes, sometimes people who can afford better representation do get a better deal from the courts.
BUT
The overwhelming majority of drug offenders in our prisons are in there for sales or repeat offences. Even Jamal isn't going to do time for having oxicontins in his luggage, unless he has a bushel and plans on selling them.
You are so stupid, Joe. Is it painful?


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own job. I employ 7 people. Others are more than welcome to do the same.
> YES cut their welfare payments and freeze benefits to 3 children. More rug rats does not necessarily mean more food stamps. I don't advocate letting anyone starve, but collecting checks.... letting others fulfill YOUR responsibilities, SHOULD be somewhat painful. These people should be ashamed to accept benefits without giving back something in return. You are promoting sloth, Joe. I am promoting independence and responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, guy, you are promoting mean-spiritedness.
> 
> Do you cheer for Mr. Potter when you watch "It's a Wonderful Life"?
Click to expand...

Me? promoting mean spiritedness? For wanting people to be able to take care of themselves?
You, sir, are promoting slavery without the cotton. No tote that barge, lift that bale, only vote Democrat every other year.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some went on disability, some to welfare and some even got jobs. If obama hadn't overridden the clinton/Gingrich welfare reform, more of the lazy would be working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, people who want to work can't find jobs.  Isn't this your argument when you are whining about illegal immigrants.
> 
> Try to make a consistent argument, okay, Cleetus.
Click to expand...

Links to me making that argument? Joe! Spouting lies and assumptions is intellectually dishonest, as if you have the capacity to be intellectually anything...


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> First time offenders usually get no jail time. Repeat offenders will get jail time.



Is that your story.  

Not so much. Here's a woman who was a non-violent offender, first offense. 

How a first crack cocaine offense led to a life sentence

_*Saranda Jones — prisoner 33177-077 — struggled to describe the moment in 1999 when a federal judge sentenced her to life in prison after her conviction on a single cocaine offense.

She was a first-time, nonviolent offender.

“I was numb,” Jones said in an interview at the Carswell women’s prison here. “I was thinking about my baby. I thought it can’t be real life in prison.”

Jones, who will turn 48 next week, is one of tens of thousands of inmates who received harsh mandatory minimum sentences for drug offenses during the crack-cocaine epidemic, and whose cases are drawing new attention.*_


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Me? promoting mean spiritedness? For wanting people to be able to take care of themselves?
> You, sir, are promoting slavery without the cotton. No tote that barge, lift that bale, only vote Democrat every other year.



Guy, only a Wingnut would think starving children is some form of "Freedom".


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> What... are you retarded? Look at the groups he supports and what their goals are. One plus one equals two. But, like I said, you support it so you ignore it. No biggie there are plenty of others who are stunned by what he is doing.



Even looking at your nutter site, the groups he supports includes "Human Rights Watch" and the ACLU.  

I realize these are groups YOU don't like, but frankly, a lot of them are just addressing wrongs in this country.  

Such as the sentencing project, that thinks a single mother should get the same sentence for a first time drug offense as a fat radio loudmouth.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What... are you retarded? Look at the groups he supports and what their goals are. One plus one equals two. But, like I said, you support it so you ignore it. No biggie there are plenty of others who are stunned by what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even looking at your nutter site, the groups he supports includes "Human Rights Watch" and the ACLU.
> 
> I realize these are groups YOU don't like, but frankly, a lot of them are just addressing wrongs in this country.
> 
> Such as the sentencing project, that thinks a single mother should get the same sentence for a first time drug offense as a fat radio loudmouth.
Click to expand...


Wrongs according to whom?  You?  You think a business doing the right thing means doing it your way with their money.  Not for you to determine.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time offenders usually get no jail time. Repeat offenders will get jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your story.
> 
> Not so much. Here's a woman who was a non-violent offender, first offense.
> 
> How a first crack cocaine offense led to a life sentence
> 
> _*Saranda Jones — prisoner 33177-077 — struggled to describe the moment in 1999 when a federal judge sentenced her to life in prison after her conviction on a single cocaine offense.
> 
> She was a first-time, nonviolent offender.
> 
> “I was numb,” Jones said in an interview at the Carswell women’s prison here. “I was thinking about my baby. I thought it can’t be real life in prison.”
> 
> Jones, who will turn 48 next week, is one of tens of thousands of inmates who received harsh mandatory minimum sentences for drug offenses during the crack-cocaine epidemic, and whose cases are drawing new attention.*_
Click to expand...


And in the story it tells how the Supreme. Court made that obsolete. It was sentencing guidelines and judges now have more leeway. 

So you have a rare case. I said first offenders usually get no jail time. And I'm still correct.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? promoting mean spiritedness? For wanting people to be able to take care of themselves?
> You, sir, are promoting slavery without the cotton. No tote that barge, lift that bale, only vote Democrat every other year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, only a Wingnut would think starving children is some form of "Freedom".
Click to expand...

Where did I advocate starving children? I don't know where you get this shit, Joe. Taking acid with your meth lately?


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Wrongs according to whom? You? You think a business doing the right thing means doing it your way with their money. Not for you to determine.



Until we change the laws in this country to be more like Europe, anyway.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> And in the story it tells how the Supreme. Court made that obsolete. It was sentencing guidelines and judges now have more leeway.
> 
> So you have a rare case. I said first offenders usually get no jail time. And I'm still correct.



That any first time offenders get jail time and Lush Rimbjob got a walk demonstrates the criminal unfairness of a system that discriminates on the basis of race and wealth.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> PAY ATTENTION, Joe
> We lock up people for breaking the law. Yes, sometimes people who can afford better representation do get a better deal from the courts.
> BUT
> The overwhelming majority of drug offenders in our prisons are in there for sales or repeat offences. Even Jamal isn't going to do time for having oxicontins in his luggage, unless he has a bushel and plans on selling them.



That isn't what Limbaugh was caught doing.  He was caught trying to BUY Oxycotin through an intermediary. 

But when you are rich and white, you deserve a better quality of "Justice".


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAY ATTENTION, Joe
> We lock up people for breaking the law. Yes, sometimes people who can afford better representation do get a better deal from the courts.
> BUT
> The overwhelming majority of drug offenders in our prisons are in there for sales or repeat offences. Even Jamal isn't going to do time for having oxicontins in his luggage, unless he has a bushel and plans on selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what Limbaugh was caught doing.  He was caught trying to BUY Oxycotin through an intermediary.
> 
> But when you are rich and white, you deserve a better quality of "Justice".
Click to expand...

WTF were you expecting for a first-time offender, life imprisonment? If the state didn't pay for your psychotropics, you might have done the same.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the story it tells how the Supreme. Court made that obsolete. It was sentencing guidelines and judges now have more leeway.
> 
> So you have a rare case. I said first offenders usually get no jail time. And I'm still correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That any first time offenders get jail time and Lush Rimbjob got a walk demonstrates the criminal unfairness of a system that discriminates on the basis of race and wealth.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because one case proves your whole argument. How much do you drink in the morning? 

The fact that the laws have changed according to your argument is proof you are wrong. Nice spin though.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? promoting mean spiritedness? For wanting people to be able to take care of themselves?
> You, sir, are promoting slavery without the cotton. No tote that barge, lift that bale, only vote Democrat every other year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, only a Wingnut would think starving children is some form of "Freedom".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I advocate starving children? I don't know where you get this shit, Joe. Taking acid with your meth lately?
Click to expand...


You didn't Joe takes the emotional low road and makes really stupid blanket statements.

He thinks that his opinions are always right and the government must step in and there is no responsibility unless you are a Republican.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongs according to whom? You? You think a business doing the right thing means doing it your way with their money. Not for you to determine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until we change the laws in this country to be more like Europe, anyway.
Click to expand...


It's the only way you'll ever get anything.  You damn sure can't earn it.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> The fact that the laws have changed according to your argument is proof you are wrong. Nice spin though.



We still have hundreds of thousands of people in prison for drug offenses, so, um, no.  The War on Drugs has been a complete disaster no one knows how to stop.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> You didn't Joe takes the emotional low road and makes really stupid blanket statements.
> 
> He thinks that his opinions are always right and the government must step in and there is no responsibility unless you are a Republican.



I guess the thing is, when I see people who are good with starving kids so rich people can enjoy mansions, emotional contempt is all you are worthy of.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't Joe takes the emotional low road and makes really stupid blanket statements.
> 
> He thinks that his opinions are always right and the government must step in and there is no responsibility unless you are a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the thing is, when I see people who are good with starving kids so rich people can enjoy mansions, emotional contempt is all you are worthy of.
Click to expand...


When I see people like you who say starving kids should be fed then do everything you can to see how much someone else can be forced to pay because you won't help, contempt is too good for you.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the laws have changed according to your argument is proof you are wrong. Nice spin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have hundreds of thousands of people in prison for drug offenses, so, um, no.  The War on Drugs has been a complete disaster no one knows how to stop.
Click to expand...


Here's a solution.  Don't break the law by using illegal drugs.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sun Devil 92 said:


> most I know don't listen to him.


You have to have a certain type of job to be able to listen to Rush, or Beck and Sean for that matter.  I would bet that Rush's most loyal listeners are truckers.


----------



## HenryBHough

Face it.

The left is FOR FREEDOM!

They demand the_ freedom _to *force* you to not listen to ANY radio except Air America.

And we all know how that worked out.

But they haven't noticed yet.


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> By his own ratings he said in 2011, before his early 2012 Fluke rant, he had over 40 million listeners per day


...which is just total bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> because of all the DittoTard SUCKERS I separate from their money because they were STUPID enough to believe Porky's lies, and gullible enough to bet money on them.


You've found a way to make money off of wingnuts?  Excellent!


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....
Click to expand...

^^^ This is how "Democrats" talk.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> The OP said that Rush would be gone


Does it?


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never _seriously_ claimed 40 million daily listeners because he knows such a claim could be easily blown out of the water with a quick look at the* Nielsens, Talkers magazine, or other sources*.
> 
> 
> 
> Except your MessiahRushie says you can't go by those sources, ONLY the numbers HE gives.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH: It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program.* If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* *We measure it and so forth. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rushie still on?  Oh, hell.  He is!  Looks like another progressive was wrong.  Color me unsurprised....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ This is how "Democrats" talk.
Click to expand...









No, this is how Democrats mock progressives.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Rush would be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
Click to expand...







The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
Click to expand...

If I am going around my radio presets and stop on Rush for 5 minutes, am I counted as one of today's "listeners"?


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there.


Ooh - conjuring up the image of the evil George Soros to add zing to your post.  That's definitely something that Democrats do!


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am going around my radio presets and stop on Rush for 5 minutes, am I counted as one of today's "listeners"?
Click to expand...








You can listen to that clown for 5 minutes?  Really?  My radio is on NPR most of the time (I do like Ton Sullivan) so I almost never hear the jackass.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Clearly the progressive idiots here are devoted listeners! Shit, I never listen to the asshole and I still know all about what he's doing thanks to you fools!


How could I have ever doubted you when you said you were a Democrat?


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh - conjuring up the image of the evil George Soros to add zing to your post.  That's definitely something that Democrats do!
Click to expand...








Yes.  Democrats do.  Like I said, i am a lifelong Democrat, I have never been and will never be a progressive.  They are evil and leave nothing but death and destruction in their wake.  Progressives embraced totalitarianism when it first reared its ugly head and they wish to return to that system.  Soros is funding it.  So yeah, Democrats who are for freedom and against the one percenters DO talk this way.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Synthaholic said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most I know don't listen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have a certain type of job to be able to listen to Rush, or Beck and Sean for that matter.  I would bet that Rush's most loyal listeners are truckers.
Click to expand...


You may just have insulted truckers.

Most I know are pretty bright.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the progressive idiots here are devoted listeners! Shit, I never listen to the asshole and I still know all about what he's doing thanks to you fools!
> 
> 
> 
> How could I have ever doubted you when you said you were a Democrat?
Click to expand...


Progressive <> Democrat


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> When I see people like you who say starving kids should be fed then do everything you can to see how much someone else can be forced to pay because you won't help, contempt is too good for you.



How's this for an idea.  Let's check off all the things on our 1040's we actually WANT to pay for. 

So you can check off "War against Islam" and I can check off "Feed Starving CHildren".  Betcha mine gets funded before yours.  



Conservative65 said:


> Here's a solution. Don't break the law by using illegal drugs.



Okay, so you think Limbaugh should be in prison with a large black man who will sodomize him, then?  Because he took drugs he legally shouldn't have had.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't Joe takes the emotional low road and makes really stupid blanket statements.
> 
> He thinks that his opinions are always right and the government must step in and there is no responsibility unless you are a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the thing is, when I see people who are good with starving kids so rich people can enjoy mansions, emotional contempt is all you are worthy of.
Click to expand...


Where are the starving kids that you speak?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the laws have changed according to your argument is proof you are wrong. Nice spin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have hundreds of thousands of people in prison for drug offenses, so, um, no.  The War on Drugs has been a complete disaster no one knows how to stop.
Click to expand...


You are changing the subject, there are not hundreds of thousands of first time offenders in prison.

As far as the war on drugs, I have been pretty clear where I stand.

Let's not change the subject.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> Very rarely is your poor black kid going to face time for a first offence drug charge.


OK.

Kid gets busted.  Maybe he's holding a quantity of unsold product.  That gets confiscated.  Person who fronted the drugs wants his money.  Kid doesn't have it, kid knows his ass is in trouble.  Kid gets a gun to protect himself from dealer - whether that's smart or not is debateable, but he's a scared kid.  By chance he gets stopped/frisked and is carrying a gun.  Now he's going to jail, when he really hasn't committed any criminal acts that would indicate that he's not reformable.  He just wanted to protect himself like any other American.

How would you assess that scenario?


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Rush would be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.
Click to expand...

It certainly does not.  If you read the article, it was describing his loss of influence, loss of demographics, loss of advertisers, loss of top tier radio stations in major markets, loss of revenue for radio stations.

That certainly seems like a fall from his 1990s perch, doesn't it?


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Rush would be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does not.  If you read the article, it was describing his loss of influence, loss of demographics, loss of advertisers, loss of top tier radio stations in major markets, loss of revenue for radio stations.
> 
> That certainly seems like a fall from his 1990s perch, doesn't it?
Click to expand...









I would have used the term "comeuppance" instead of fall.  "Fall" implies the end of, as in the Fall of the Roman Empire.  Whenever the word "fall" is used it is implicit that the person or country or company being referred to has failed and gone away.  Now, if you can show me anything that says otherwise, I am happy to review it...and will certainly alter my opinion if it is so warranted...

As in


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am going around my radio presets and stop on Rush for 5 minutes, am I counted as one of today's "listeners"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to that clown for 5 minutes?  Really?  My radio is on NPR most of the time (I do like Ton Sullivan) so I almost never hear the jackass.
Click to expand...


The first time I heard someone say that they enjoyed Rush for his "broadcasting talent" I thought it was just weasel words.  But his lies are so absurd, they do have an entertainment value.  He's especially amusing when he feigns concern for the country.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh - conjuring up the image of the evil George Soros to add zing to your post.  That's definitely something that Democrats do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Democrats do.  Like I said, i am a lifelong Democrat, I have never been and will never be a progressive.  They are evil and leave nothing but death and destruction in their wake.  Progressives embraced totalitarianism when it first reared its ugly head and they wish to return to that system.  Soros is funding it.  So yeah, Democrats who are for freedom and against the one percenters DO talk this way.
Click to expand...

Then you support/voted for the Centrist Obama, and the Centrist Clinton and the Centrist Kerry?


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did. That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day. Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 12 millions listeners of a demographic no one is interested in. Which is why most of the few advertisers he has are gold bugs and panic sellers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am going around my radio presets and stop on Rush for 5 minutes, am I counted as one of today's "listeners"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to that clown for 5 minutes?  Really?  My radio is on NPR most of the time (I do like Ton Sullivan) so I almost never hear the jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time I heard someone say that they enjoyed Rush for his "broadcasting talent" I thought it was just weasel words.  But his lies are so absurd, they do have an entertainment value.  He's especially amusing when he feigns concern for the country.
Click to expand...












"Broadcast talent"  Really?  Who the hell said that?  He found a niche very early on and milked it.  The same with that asshat Michael Savage, yet another asshole I can't stand to listen to.  There are a few people who's voice I can simply not stand.  Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Rush, Savage, Hannity, Randi Rhodes, the mere sound of their voice elicits a nausea reflex.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Rush would be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does not.  If you read the article, it was describing his loss of influence, loss of demographics, loss of advertisers, loss of top tier radio stations in major markets, loss of revenue for radio stations.
> 
> That certainly seems like a fall from his 1990s perch, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have used the term "comeuppance" instead of fall.  "Fall" implies the end of, as in the Fall of the Roman Empire.  Whenever the word "fall" is used it is implicit that the person or country or company being referred to has failed and gone away.  Now, if you can show me anything that says otherwise, I am happy to review it...and will certainly alter my opinion if it is so warranted...
> 
> As in
Click to expand...

I read the OP, so I already knew what they meant by 'fall'.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite George Soros' best efforts to silence him he's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh - conjuring up the image of the evil George Soros to add zing to your post.  That's definitely something that Democrats do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Democrats do.  Like I said, i am a lifelong Democrat, I have never been and will never be a progressive.  They are evil and leave nothing but death and destruction in their wake.  Progressives embraced totalitarianism when it first reared its ugly head and they wish to return to that system.  Soros is funding it.  So yeah, Democrats who are for freedom and against the one percenters DO talk this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support/voted for the Centrist Obama, and the Centrist Clinton and the Centrist Kerry?
Click to expand...








I voted for Obama the first time.  Then witnessed him revert to politics as usual and refused to vote for him the second time.  I voted for local candidates only in the 2nd election.  Kerry is an unethical prick so no I didn't vote for him and voted Green instead.  I did vote for Bill Clinton.  Twice.  With all of his problems, and he has a bunch, believe me, I still very much like the man.  He is amoral but doesn't wish to harm the country unlike his wife.  I had the pleasure of flying on Air Force One with him and still have the goodies they give you after the flight.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Rush would be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does not.  If you read the article, it was describing his loss of influence, loss of demographics, loss of advertisers, loss of top tier radio stations in major markets, loss of revenue for radio stations.
> 
> That certainly seems like a fall from his 1990s perch, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have used the term "comeuppance" instead of fall.  "Fall" implies the end of, as in the Fall of the Roman Empire.  Whenever the word "fall" is used it is implicit that the person or country or company being referred to has failed and gone away.  Now, if you can show me anything that says otherwise, I am happy to review it...and will certainly alter my opinion if it is so warranted...
> 
> As in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the OP, so I already knew what they meant by 'fall'.
Click to expand...









I follow the common usage of the English Language.  It's a habit that has served me well.  Too many people don't use the language correctly and then wonder why few people understand them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see people like you who say starving kids should be fed then do everything you can to see how much someone else can be forced to pay because you won't help, contempt is too good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for an idea.  Let's check off all the things on our 1040's we actually WANT to pay for.
> 
> So you can check off "War against Islam" and I can check off "Feed Starving CHildren".  Betcha mine gets funded before yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a solution. Don't break the law by using illegal drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you think Limbaugh should be in prison with a large black man who will sodomize him, then?  Because he took drugs he legally shouldn't have had.
Click to expand...


Never mind your comment is racist......

Inmates (of all colors) do have standards.....I think Rush would be safe.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

westwall said:


> I voted for Obama the first time.



Sucker.

I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.

I'd rather have a kidneystone.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Then witnessed him revert to politics as usual


I don't know what you mean by this.  You mean trying to compromise in order to get the Stimulus passed?  Over one third of it was tax cuts, which the Republicans wanted.

Is that the politics as usual?


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fall"  certainly implies it now doesn't it.  If you understand the English language that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly does not.  If you read the article, it was describing his loss of influence, loss of demographics, loss of advertisers, loss of top tier radio stations in major markets, loss of revenue for radio stations.
> 
> That certainly seems like a fall from his 1990s perch, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have used the term "comeuppance" instead of fall.  "Fall" implies the end of, as in the Fall of the Roman Empire.  Whenever the word "fall" is used it is implicit that the person or country or company being referred to has failed and gone away.  Now, if you can show me anything that says otherwise, I am happy to review it...and will certainly alter my opinion if it is so warranted...
> 
> As in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the OP, so I already knew what they meant by 'fall'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow the common usage of the English Language.  It's a habit that has served me well.  Too many people don't use the language correctly and then wonder why few people understand them.
Click to expand...

I don't post in a thread unless I know what the thread is about.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sun Devil 92 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
Click to expand...

You pulled the lever for Palin, also.  That's inexcusable.


----------



## westwall

Sun Devil 92 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
Click to expand...







McCain is a scumbag of the first order and a member of the Keating 5.  I would never vote for that unethical prick.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then witnessed him revert to politics as usual
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.  You mean trying to compromise in order to get the Stimulus passed?  Over one third of it was tax cuts, which the Republicans wanted.
> 
> Is that the politics as usual?
Click to expand...








No, he reverted to the corrupt politics as usual and in fact doubled down on it.  He claimed his would be the most open admin ever.  It has been the most closed.  He claimed that he would be for the people.  he hasn't been.  He has been a Corporate puppet.  In other words he was no better than Bush before him, and in many ways far worse.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Synthaholic said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled the lever for Palin, also.  That's inexcusable.
Click to expand...


A really really big kidneystone.

There are morons like McCain and Obama.

Palin is a simpleton.  

I could justify it.

A really really really really BIG kidneystone.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

westwall said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain is a scumbag of the first order and a member of the Keating 5.  I would never vote for that unethical prick.
Click to expand...


He's from my homestate which made it all the more painful.

I've detested him from the get go.

Obama is an elitist who thinks he's smarter than he really is (and smarter than most of us).

I like Bernie Sanders......he seems honest....right now...that works for me by itself.

Trump is a like Obama with a very loud mouth.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then witnessed him revert to politics as usual
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean by this.  You mean trying to compromise in order to get the Stimulus passed?  Over one third of it was tax cuts, which the Republicans wanted.
> 
> Is that the politics as usual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he reverted to the corrupt politics as usual and in fact doubled down on it.  He claimed his would be the most open admin ever.  It has been the most closed.  He claimed that he would be for the people.  he hasn't been.  He has been a Corporate puppet.  In other words he was no better than Bush before him, and in many ways far worse.
Click to expand...


You could see it coming.

At one point, I thought he might be good and considered for a few seconds voting for him.

But then it became obvious that he is part of an aristocratic group of Clintonesque snots that think we only need toilet paper and gruel to be happy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.

Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.

Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.

That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.


----------



## Papageorgio

westwall said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain is a scumbag of the first order and a member of the Keating 5.  I would never vote for that unethical prick.
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Obama or McCain, I considered the both of them as unethical and liars.


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.



well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
Click to expand...


Are you saying he has no advertisers ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Papageorgio said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain is a scumbag of the first order and a member of the Keating 5.  I would never vote for that unethical prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama or McCain, I considered the both of them as unethical and liars.
Click to expand...


Either way we were getting an unethical liar in the WH.


----------



## hadit

PredFan said:


> This has to be the longest demise in the history of everything.


Kind of like that "going out of business sale" at the furniture store.


----------



## hadit

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Rush still on the air? According to the leftwing nut jobs, he has been off the air for 20 plus years! Lol! Poor nutters obsessed with what they cannot change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
Click to expand...

Then how do they come up with all the one-liners they parrot endlessly?


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
Click to expand...

See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAY ATTENTION, Joe
> We lock up people for breaking the law. Yes, sometimes people who can afford better representation do get a better deal from the courts.
> BUT
> The overwhelming majority of drug offenders in our prisons are in there for sales or repeat offences. Even Jamal isn't going to do time for having oxicontins in his luggage, unless he has a bushel and plans on selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what Limbaugh was caught doing.  He was caught trying to BUY Oxycotin through an intermediary.
> 
> But when you are rich and white, you deserve a better quality of "Justice".
Click to expand...

Well, duh.  What do you expect?  An unknown civilian who kept top secret emails on a largely unsecured private server and who deleted thousands with zero accountability or oversight would already be in jail.  If you're a rich, white, democrat presidential candidate, however, you will see no prison time whatsoever.  In fact, you will get a top-notch lawyer, refuse to cooperate, drag out the proceedings until no one cares any more, then get the whole thing to quietly go away.  So spare us the faux outrage.


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
Click to expand...

Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker.
> 
> I pulled the lever for McCain and threw up afterwards.  Like after voting for Bush twice.
> 
> I'd rather have a kidneystone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain is a scumbag of the first order and a member of the Keating 5.  I would never vote for that unethical prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama or McCain, I considered the both of them as unethical and liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way we were getting an unethical liar in the WH.
Click to expand...


Yep, but I didn't have to contribute the the travesty.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.
Click to expand...


Except the first recession was a result of the dot com bust, jobs were already being lost when Bush was sworn in less than a month and a half earlier.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
Click to expand...


So the GOP pays all those stations for Rush to be on the air? Do you have a credible link and not sone far off left wing nut site? Or is this another Joey B lie?


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the first recession was a result of the dot com bust, jobs were already being lost when Bush was sworn in less than a month and a half earlier.
Click to expand...

So the first Bush Recession was Clinton's fault, and the Second Bush Recession is Obama's fault and Bush was perfect.


----------



## blastoff

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the GOP pays all those stations for Rush to be on the air? Do you have a credible link and not sone far off left wing nut site? Or is this another Joey B lie?
Click to expand...

It's JoeyB Dolezal so there's really no reason to ask if he's lying again.

I'll try to get back here later with the names of the products/services that don't want to be associated with Rush today, yet pay his confiscatory ad rates anyway. 

Stay tuned, JoeyB.  Might be around to light you up again later.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the first recession was a result of the dot com bust, jobs were already being lost when Bush was sworn in less than a month and a half earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the first Bush Recession was Clinton's fault, and the Second Bush Recession is Obama's fault and Bush was perfect.
Click to expand...


Never said that. You are the idiot that thinks a President causes a recession in less. Than a month and a half in office. 

You are pretty stupid if you think one President causes a recession or a boom. First off economies run in booms and busts. The recession in 08 was caused by government, business and consumers over extending their credit with no ability to pay it back. Government was spending money they didn't have, businesses had no cash reserves and consumers had over mortgaged their homes and maxed out their credit cards. It took decades to get to that point but nut jobs like you think it is one President. You are a Democrat and a Republicans dream, you are a partisan idiot.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
Click to expand...


It don't work that way Joe otherwise Air America would still be on the air.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what happened to the 99 weekers the democrats we're crying about when the program got cut off ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.
Click to expand...

If you want to call that a depression, it was a Clinton depression.  Remember how Bubba whined about Bush "talking down" the economy when Bush was a citizen with no real power and Bubba was the most powerful man in the world?  IOW, Bush inherited an economy in a down cycle, and 9 months later we were attacked in New York City, which knocked everything askew for a while.

Words mean things, and there is a definition that defines an economic depression.  That was not a depression.


----------



## Papageorgio

hadit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were informed at all, you would know the UE rate has to drop below a certain threshold BEFORE the extensions are cut off, so the 99 weekers got jobs first in an improving economy and then afterwards the extension was cut off when it was no longer needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you were the one not informed dingle berry.
> 
> Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> *Nearly one million US workers cut off unemployment benefits*
> *By Patrick Martin
> 18 June 2010*
> With 12 Democrats joining a unanimous Republican bloc, the US Senate voted Wednesday to defeat a proposed extension of unemployment benefits for workers who have been jobless for nearly two years. The bill would have extended unemployment benefits for those out of work more than six months, until November 30.
> 
> *1/14/2014*
> 
> *(CNN) —* Senate passage of long-term unemployment benefits appeared in doubt on Tuesday following the failure of two procedural votes, leaving the fate of emergency government assistance to more than 1 million people in limbo.
> 
> The votes come after fits and starts in negotiations involving Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and eight Republican Senators.
> 
> All parties said they hoped the talks would continue but several acknowledged the bill is now on a back-burner as the Senate scrambles to deal with other pressing legislation before a week-long recess.
> 
> One Democratic source said this would be a “cooling off period” after emotional debate.
> 
> Talks broke down over policy and process.
> 
> The White House said it was disappointed in the development, blaming Republican
> 
> Extending unemployment benefits stumbles in Senate
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except UE had declined from 15,352,000 at the height of the Bush Depression, to 10,280,000 when the GOP decided to screw 1 million Americans in a desperate attempt to damage the recovering economy. The extensions that brought UI to 99 weeks had already ended when the UE rate fell below 7.5%, well before your Jan 2014 article, and the extension delayed in your June 18, 2010 article was passed July 1, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, right there is where the wheels fell off your tricycle.  There was no depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compared to Bush's first recession when he started it was a depression, so it makes it easier to tell the two apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to call that a depression, it was a Clinton depression.  Remember how Bubba whined about Bush "talking down" the economy when Bush was a citizen with no real power and Bubba was the most powerful man in the world?  IOW, Bush inherited an economy in a down cycle, and 9 months later we were attacked in New York City, which knocked everything askew for a while.
> 
> Words mean things, and there is a definition that defines an economic depression.  That was not a depression.
Click to expand...


Dishonesty is a hallmark of the Democrats. They want to make it worse than it was and place the blame on the Republicans. More games from the partisan left.


----------



## blastoff

blastoff said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the GOP pays all those stations for Rush to be on the air? Do you have a credible link and not sone far off left wing nut site? Or is this another Joey B lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's JoeyB Dolezal so there's really no reason to ask if he's lying again.
> 
> I'll try to get back here later with the names of the products/services that don't want to be associated with Rush today, yet pay his confiscatory ad rates anyway.
> 
> Stay tuned, JoeyB.  Might be around to light you up again later.
Click to expand...

Okay, as promised here are companies that don't want to be associated with Rush but nonetheless paid for ad spots today during the first commercial break in two different markets.

Chicago market:                                    Grand Rapids market:
1. Shari's Berries                                    1. Shari's Berries
2. LifeLock                                               2. LifeLock
3. Majestic Star Casino/Hotel              3. Consumers Energy

Okay, JBZ, you're up.  Make it good.  Whatever it is won't fly, but try to make it so you don't sound too stupid.  LOL...now there's a challenge, huh?


----------



## edthecynic

hadit said:


> If you want to call that a depression, it was a Clinton depression. Remember how Bubba whined about Bush "talking down" the economy when Bush was a citizen with no real power and Bubba was the most powerful man in the world? IOW, Bush inherited an economy in a down cycle, and 9 months later we were attacked in New York City, which knocked everything askew for a while.


The Right always wants it both ways, Obama was the controlling influence on the economy before he was even elected, but Bush was never the controlling influence on the economy at any time before, during or after he was in office.

*March 2, 2009*

RUSH:   To say that Obama has been in office only one month is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. *Barack Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*


----------



## edthecynic

blastoff said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the GOP pays all those stations for Rush to be on the air? Do you have a credible link and not sone far off left wing nut site? Or is this another Joey B lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's JoeyB Dolezal so there's really no reason to ask if he's lying again.
> 
> I'll try to get back here later with the names of the products/services that don't want to be associated with Rush today, yet pay his confiscatory ad rates anyway.
> 
> Stay tuned, JoeyB.  Might be around to light you up again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, as promised here are companies that don't want to be associated with Rush but nonetheless paid for ad spots today during the first commercial break in two different markets.
> 
> Chicago market:                                    Grand Rapids market:
> 1. Shari's Berries                                    1. Shari's Berries
> 2. LifeLock                                               2. LifeLock
> 3. Majestic Star Casino/Hotel              3. Consumers Energy
> 
> Okay, JBZ, you're up.  Make it good.  Whatever it is won't fly, but try to make it so you don't sound too stupid.  LOL...now there's a challenge, huh?
Click to expand...

Well, he got those ads by cutting his rates and is running his own "Limbaugh Letter" and his "Rush 24/7" ads when he can't sell his ad space even at a discount, but here in the NY NJ markets the 2 local stations can't sell their ad space and are running Porky's parodies in place of ads.


----------



## hadit

edthecynic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that a depression, it was a Clinton depression. Remember how Bubba whined about Bush "talking down" the economy when Bush was a citizen with no real power and Bubba was the most powerful man in the world? IOW, Bush inherited an economy in a down cycle, and 9 months later we were attacked in New York City, which knocked everything askew for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> The Right always wants it both ways, Obama was the controlling influence on the economy before he was even elected, but Bush was never the controlling influence on the economy at any time before, during or after he was in office.
> 
> *March 2, 2009*
> 
> RUSH:   To say that Obama has been in office only one month is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. *Barack Obama has been the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*
Click to expand...

Likewise the left has sought to deflect all criticism of Obama's economic policies by granting him eternal absolution from responsibility because he "had to clean up the mess".  That will continue up until the day the next Republican is elected, at which time the intervening years will be deemed as not having happened, and the president will be held totally responsible to fix everything NOW.  Can we face reality and acknowledge that an incoming president doesn't have a whole lot of influence on the economy until he signs his first budget or massive economic bill sent his way from Congress?  IOW, Bush's first big impact on the economy was the tax cuts, and Obama was responsible for the economic situation when he signed porkulus into law.  I'll let the readers look up when they happened.


----------



## Indeependent

hadit said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush stopped mattering after he called Fluke Foul Names.  Now even the right wing wants to be caught having a drink with the guy.  Other than the loathesome Ted Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how do they come up with all the one-liners they parrot endlessly?
Click to expand...

Amongst the 2 congregations I attend, only the Republicans parrot Rush's latest sound bite.


----------



## hadit

Indeependent said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how do they come up with all the one-liners they parrot endlessly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amongst the 2 congregations I attend, only the Republicans parrot Rush's latest sound bite.
Click to expand...

On this board, it appears that liberals listen to him a lot more than conservatives do.  They certainly claim to be intimate with everything he says.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> [
> Well, duh.  What do you expect?  An unknown civilian who kept top secret emails on a largely unsecured private server and who deleted thousands with zero accountability or oversight would already be in jail.  If you're a rich, white, democrat presidential candidate, however, you will see no prison time whatsoever.  In fact, you will get a top-notch lawyer, refuse to cooperate, drag out the proceedings until no one cares any more, then get the whole thing to quietly go away.  So spare us the faux outrage.



Not even a nice try at distraction.  You guys haven't even proven Hillary broke the law when she did the EXACT SAME THING COLIN POWELL did.  

Limbaugh screamed for years that drug addicts should be in prison.  Until he got caught being one.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Chicago market: Grand Rapids market:
> 1. Shari's Berries 1. Shari's Berries
> 2. LifeLock 2. LifeLock
> 3. Majestic Star Casino/Hotel 3. Consumers Energy
> 
> Okay, JBZ, you're up. Make it good. Whatever it is won't fly, but try to make it so you don't sound too stupid. LOL...now there's a challenge, huh?



Shari's Berries?  That's kind of pathetic. 

Compared to the ads he used to have? 

Mediaite Learns: ‘Vast Majority Of National Advertisers Now Refuse To Air Ads During Limbaugh’s Show’







As we reported earlier this morning, *Rush Limbaugh* is allegedly in the midst of a battle with Cumulus Media, the distributor of his radio show. The company’s CEO has blamed ad revenue losses on the conservative talkers’ controversial 2012 “slut” comments about Georgetown student *Sandra Fluke*.

Mediaite’s own sources confirm that the ad troubles in connection with Limbaugh’s show are, indeed, severe. In fact, one source within the radio advertising world with direct knowledge of the ad buys on Limbaugh’s show confirms the extent of the problem: *“The vast majority of national advertisers now refuse to air their ads during Rush Limbaugh’s show,” our source tells us.*


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago market: Grand Rapids market:
> 1. Shari's Berries 1. Shari's Berries
> 2. LifeLock 2. LifeLock
> 3. Majestic Star Casino/Hotel 3. Consumers Energy
> 
> Okay, JBZ, you're up. Make it good. Whatever it is won't fly, but try to make it so you don't sound too stupid. LOL...now there's a challenge, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shari's Berries?  That's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Compared to the ads he used to have?
> 
> Mediaite Learns: ‘Vast Majority Of National Advertisers Now Refuse To Air Ads During Limbaugh’s Show’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we reported earlier this morning, *Rush Limbaugh* is allegedly in the midst of a battle with Cumulus Media, the distributor of his radio show. The company’s CEO has blamed ad revenue losses on the conservative talkers’ controversial 2012 “slut” comments about Georgetown student *Sandra Fluke*.
> 
> Mediaite’s own sources confirm that the ad troubles in connection with Limbaugh’s show are, indeed, severe. In fact, one source within the radio advertising world with direct knowledge of the ad buys on Limbaugh’s show confirms the extent of the problem: *“The vast majority of national advertisers now refuse to air their ads during Rush Limbaugh’s show,” our source tells us.*
Click to expand...









What ads did he use to have?  I honestly have no clue.  How about letting us know who he has lost.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> What ads did he use to have? I honestly have no clue. How about letting us know who he has lost.



Not my job to do your research for you.  He lost Carbonite and the Temper-pedic bed people, for two.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ads did he use to have? I honestly have no clue. How about letting us know who he has lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my job to do your research for you.  He lost Carbonite and the Temper-pedic bed people, for two.
Click to expand...








That's funny coming from you who demand links to everything under the sun.  You are stating that he has lost all sorts of ads so produce your evidence.


----------



## hjmick

Is Rush off the air yet?


----------



## Papageorgio

Indeependent said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he did.  That's why he still has 12 million listeners a day.  Sheesh you people are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Down 70% from 40+ million per day before Fluke, by his OWN accounting which he says is the ONLY honest accounting of his audience.
> 
> December 9, 2015
> 
> RUSH:  It amazes me -- it always has amazed me -- the audience of this program. *If you really want to be honest about the audience of this program, forget the way the traditional ratings are taken.* We measure it and so forth. Well in excess of 20 million people -- unique people -- in a week listen, and *the dirty little secret about numbers in this program is 12 million people listen during a three-hour program. Twelve million unique people* will tune in at some point.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> 
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here*. So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron, he claimed 50 million a WEEK.  Compared to Oprahs 40 million per WEEK.  He is still at 50 million PER WEEK.  Learn to count idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With ZERO proof.
> I can see 20 million knee-jerkers.
> I don't know ONE Democrat who listens to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how do they come up with all the one-liners they parrot endlessly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amongst the 2 congregations I attend, only the Republicans parrot Rush's latest sound bite.
Click to expand...


How do you know what the sound bites are if you don't listen to him?


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ads did he use to have? I honestly have no clue. How about letting us know who he has lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my job to do your research for you.  He lost Carbonite and the Temper-pedic bed people, for two.
Click to expand...


Another lie from Joey B. Thanks for acknowledging you don't know snot.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> That's funny coming from you who demand links to everything under the sun. You are stating that he has lost all sorts of ads so produce your evidence.



I've provided tons of links on this subject.  There's really no reasoning with you cultists.  

More Rush Limbaugh Sponsors Go Silent - Boycotters Continue To Kick His A$$ets

his is very good news. More recent, and well-known Rush Limbaugh sponsors have not been heard advertising on his show in months. As of April 12, 2014, some of these missing sponsors include:

Sodastream, Club Glove, Fin Electric Cigarettes, Mannheim Steamroller, Kars4Kids, Sears, Taco Bell, Jewelry Exchange, National Association of Realtors, SweetJack, New Vitality, Greenlight Financial Services, Stanley Steamer, Midas, Income At Home, Verengo Solar, Taste Of Home, Gold Bond, NFL Monday Night Football, Reagan.com, University of Iowa, Blue Bell Ice Cream and Hammermill Paper

This is _in the addition to _the thousands of national and local sponsors who have already pulled ads from radio’s most hateful talk show host. The boycotts, petitions, and protests continue to kick his ad revenue, as well as the assets of the radio networks that carry him. More and more consumers and activists are jumping into the protest via BoycottRush, StopRush, and FlushRush.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Well, duh.  What do you expect?  An unknown civilian who kept top secret emails on a largely unsecured private server and who deleted thousands with zero accountability or oversight would already be in jail.  If you're a rich, white, democrat presidential candidate, however, you will see no prison time whatsoever.  In fact, you will get a top-notch lawyer, refuse to cooperate, drag out the proceedings until no one cares any more, then get the whole thing to quietly go away.  So spare us the faux outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a nice try at distraction.  You guys haven't even proven Hillary broke the law when she did the EXACT SAME THING COLIN POWELL did.
> 
> Limbaugh screamed for years that drug addicts should be in prison.  Until he got caught being one.
Click to expand...

And he got the best representation money can buy, WHICH IS HIS RIGHT TO DO.  You do know that's how the world works, don't you?  An ordinary citizen in Hillary's position would already be in prison, but because of her power, money, and connections, she's not, and never will be, no matter what comes out.  People at the top are all massive hypocrites and all of them will use every trick in the book to protect themselves.  Think Warren Buffet really wants to pay more taxes?  Of course not.  He has an army of tax accountants saving every penny they can for him.  So, go ahead, scream all you want about Rush being a hypocrite.  The response is, do you demand the same level of integrity from all the famous, rich and powerful?  Odds are you do not.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> And he got the best representation money can buy, WHICH IS HIS RIGHT TO DO. You do know that's how the world works, don't you?



I think the way the world should work is if  you broke the law, you should face the consequences, especially if you are a loudmouth asshole who was happy to insist OTHER poor people needed to go to prison for doing exactly what you did.  



hadit said:


> An ordinary citizen in Hillary's position would already be in prison, but because of her power, money, and connections, she's not, and never will be, no matter what comes out.



An ordinary citizen would not be in a position to get e-mails the government later classifies as "Secret", even w hen they are full of information available in the Public Domain. The reality is, if the investigators had anything on Hillary a non-nut would say, "Yup, she done a bad thing", they'd have charged her by now.  



hadit said:


> So, go ahead, scream all you want about Rush being a hypocrite. The response is, do you demand the same level of integrity from all the famous, rich and powerful? Odds are you do not.



It depends entirely on what they are hypocrites about.  Limbaugh took a position for years on how young drug offenders needed to go to prison.  

Now, if Hillary had gone on and on about how people who don't use the right e-mail address should be in prison, like Colin Powell did, then you might have a point.  But if she did, it didn't make the news.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he got the best representation money can buy, WHICH IS HIS RIGHT TO DO. You do know that's how the world works, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the way the world should work is if  you broke the law, you should face the consequences, especially if you are a loudmouth asshole who was happy to insist OTHER poor people needed to go to prison for doing exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> An ordinary citizen in Hillary's position would already be in prison, but because of her power, money, and connections, she's not, and never will be, no matter what comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An ordinary citizen would not be in a position to get e-mails the government later classifies as "Secret", even w hen they are full of information available in the Public Domain. The reality is, if the investigators had anything on Hillary a non-nut would say, "Yup, she done a bad thing", they'd have charged her by now.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, go ahead, scream all you want about Rush being a hypocrite. The response is, do you demand the same level of integrity from all the famous, rich and powerful? Odds are you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends entirely on what they are hypocrites about.  Limbaugh took a position for years on how young drug offenders needed to go to prison.
> 
> Now, if Hillary had gone on and on about how people who don't use the right e-mail address should be in prison, like Colin Powell did, then you might have a point.  But if she did, it didn't make the news.
Click to expand...

Nice dodge, but ineffective.  Warren Buffet whines about not paying enough in taxes, but has an army of tax accountants to ensure he pays as little as possible.  Algore whines about carbon footprints, but has one as big as some small towns, and on it goes.  Again, I believe that you would excuse hypocrisy from those with whom you agree while bemoaning it from Rush, even though they all do the same thing, which is to protect themselves as much as they can.  If Rush is a hypocrite, he has a LOT of company.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sun Devil 92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: This thread is about fatass Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Rush, from what I can tell, is still on the air.
> 
> Rush seems like an entrapaneur (sp?).  He makes tons of money because people are stupid enough to listen to him.
> 
> That he has lost sponsors might mean his gross income is seven figures instead of eight...don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no, it means that Right Wing Foundations are funding him to keep him on the air because no one wants their products associated with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying he has no advertisers ?
Click to expand...

He has very few, and they are almost all local.  The few national ones are from scam artists like the gold peddlers.


----------



## PredFan

It's about to happen!

Any minute now!

Wait for it.....


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Nice dodge, but ineffective. Warren Buffet whines about not paying enough in taxes, but has an army of tax accountants to ensure he pays as little as possible. Algore whines about carbon footprints, but has one as big as some small towns, and on it goes. Again, I believe that you would excuse hypocrisy from those with whom you agree while bemoaning it from Rush, even though they all do the same thing, which is to protect themselves as much as they can. If Rush is a hypocrite, he has a LOT of company.



Except having a large carbon footprint or using tax accountants isn't against the law. 

Taking illegal drugs is.  

Now, just to be really clear, I can be empathetic to Rush.  He had a medical problem his doctors couldn't tell that he was becoming addicted to pain killers or didn't care as long as he wrote them fat checks. 

He needed (and got) rehab and treatment.  Good for him.  Now we need to provide rehad and treatment to all the other addicts who are like, poor people.


----------

